# Post your Speedtest results



## ithehappy (Mar 15, 2011)

*Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

I started with mine.  Also mention the plan you are using and how much you are paying for it.

*www.speedtest.net/result/1207056729.png

I am  using BSNL Home UL 750 Plus

Tested Browser- Chrome 10.0.648.134


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1033703140.png


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 15, 2011)

4 Months old! I don't think that kinda speed exists India and if it even does then please also mention the tariff. BTW- How did you put that link? I mean direct photo of the result.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## reddead (Mar 17, 2011)

guyz post the plan and tariff also
my 300kbps plan sucks


----------



## Rajesh345 (Mar 17, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1206541364.png

BSNL Home UL 750


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 17, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1187955534.png
Plan - BSNL 600
Price - Free (Asked them to disconnect one year ago. They only terminated the billing.)


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1206580789.png

In office


----------



## maxmk (Mar 17, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Price - Free (Asked them to disconnect one year ago. They only terminated the billing.)



hehe.. lucky haa.. I hope no one from BSNL find this thread  till enjoy 

BTW Mine (from home BSNL 3G)
*www.speedtest.net/result/1206909669.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/1206912811.png

Paid: Rs4200 for 6 months


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2011)

Rajesh345 said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1206541364.png
> 
> BSNL Home UL 750


Thanks.


pauldmps said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1187955534.png
> *www.pingtest.net/result/36220359.png
> 
> Plan - BSNL 600
> Price - Free (Asked them to disconnect one year ago. They only terminated the billing.)


Do you mean they Terminated the Billing and forgot the connection? If that's true, then please tell me which lottery should I book. . Seriously man, you are darn lucky then.


furious_gamer said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1206580789.png
> 
> In office


Cost?


maxmk said:


> BTW Mine (from home BSNL 3G)
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1206909669.png
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1206912811.png
> 
> Paid: Rs4200 for 6 months


Thanks.

Updated my result today , and also I've some secret of BSNL BB too, but I don't wanna share it here, though needless to say it's a result of BSNL's fault. But who cares ? 

Keep them posting. and please don't look at Post no.* 2 *and *4*. Coz those are DREAM speed of some Non Existed provider.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 18, 2011)

maxmk said:


> hehe.. lucky haa.. I hope no one from BSNL find this thread  till enjoy



Even if they find this thread (Do BSNL employees in Jharkhand know what is meant by a forum ?), they won't care anyways.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 18, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> T
> 
> Cost?



In office bro, so i don't know.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, NP.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 19, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1209595333.png

*Connection Plan: BSNL Home UL 750
Browser: Firefox 4.0 RC2*

Only good thing I can see is the less jitter.


----------



## maxmk (Mar 19, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1209657877.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/1209660964.png

In My Office


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2011)

^That's good speed there, do you know the plan?


----------



## maxmk (Mar 20, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> ^That's good speed there, do you know the plan?



I work in a Datacenter and we have connection from 3 Different ISPs and we get a part of Datacenter network to work floor. So I can't say the Plan


----------



## reddead (Mar 20, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1210967017.png

reliance 300combo UL [rs500 pm]
takes forever to download stuff 
looks like i have got the slowest plan....


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2011)

^Hmm, it's not the slowest, a lot of users from our country, in fact majority of them has speed like yours, but what I think is you shouldn't pay 500 pm for that .


----------



## reddead (Mar 20, 2011)

^any better plan at that price???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 20, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1211152595.png


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2011)

@redead- Don't know at same price, but at marginally higher BSNL plans are the best. Check them put. 
@Vamsi- Thanks, but Tariff please...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 20, 2011)

Isn't it self explanatory! 

BSNL Home 500C


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 20, 2011)

ico said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1033703140.png



You Posted my result. I know this cant be speed . My Original speed is 4Mbps. Might be some mistake in ISP or speed test while taking above test.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 21, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I started with mine.  Also mention the plan you are using and how much you are paying for it.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1207056729.png
> 
> ...



lol...how are you getting such speed in Home UL 750??

Well, here is mine...

*www.speedtest.net/result/1211806670.png

BSNL Home UL 750+


----------



## reddead (Mar 21, 2011)

is bsnl 500c UL??


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 21, 2011)

No bsnl home 500c is 1.5gb day time and unlimited from night 2:00 to morning 8:00

But I love it...I have similar plan 600C which have 2.5gb day usage and night unlimited


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> lol...how are you getting such speed in Home UL 750??
> 
> Well, here is mine...
> 
> ...



Thanks. Read Post 10, I mentioned it , I am very lucky 



vamsi_krishna said:


> Isn't it self explanatory!
> 
> BSNL Home 500C



When BSNL is involved? NO


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 24, 2011)

Beat this...

*www.speedtest.net/result/1217024680.png

Plan: Airtel Mobile office (98rs.. unlimited thing)


Ok. moving the thread to WWW. Lose the thank you, thats great and unnecessary posts.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Mar 24, 2011)

here is mine 
*www.speedtest.net/result/1217138890.png


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Beat this...
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1217024680.png
> 
> ...



That's unbeatable. Didn't know AT still has that plan.
From now on no thanks then, and for unnecessary posts please consider post 2 and 4 also


----------



## sxyadii (Mar 30, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1227008463.png

MTNL UL-512 Combo


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 30, 2011)

college wi-fi.. View attachment 4325


----------



## d3p (Mar 30, 2011)

MTS MBlaze Unlimited 999 for 3.1 Mbps.

Day Time.

*www.speedtest.net/result/1227561561.png


----------



## dhan_shh (Mar 30, 2011)

Previously I had bsnl bb 512Kbps UL,speed was OK,I was using my Airtel 3G (iphone as modem),results are:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/190211.png      *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/airtel3gmodem1.png


I've recently changed to Airtel BB with 4Mbps impatience plan (1399 pm)

Speed is really good:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/airtelbb_24Mar11_2204.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 30, 2011)

bsnl 3g

*www.speedtest.net/result/1227653969.png


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

@dhan_shh- That Airtel BB speed is awesome. What is impatience plan, an unlimited one?


----------



## d3p (Apr 4, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> MTS MBlaze Unlimited 999 for 3.1 Mbps.
> 
> Day Time.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1227561561.png



Night Time [When the whole world sleeps & my MTS keeps my meter reading.]

*www.speedtest.net/result/1234855609.png


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 4, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1235433819.png

Connection Plan: BSNL  BB Home Combo UL 625 

Broadband speed : 256Kbps

Download/Upload Limit : Unlimited

Price: 625

Browser: Firefox 4.0


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

why 256kbps?


----------



## nims11 (Apr 4, 2011)

*speedtest.net/result/1211579353.png

BSNL 500FN night unlimited 2mbps.
speed is good but stability of link is worse as hell and the customer support is so bad in here that i am surrendering my connection after this month.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2011)

nims11 said:


> *speedtest.net/result/1211579353.png
> 
> BSNL 500FN night unlimited 2mbps.
> speed is good but stability of link is worse as hell and the customer support is so bad in here that i am surrendering my connection after this month.



3.4 Mbps in a 2 Mbps connection...hmmm..maybe BSNL planning to upgrade to 4 Mbps instead of 2...maybe I am dreaming


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

My speed-

*www.speedtest.net/result/1239024549.png


----------



## d3p (Apr 7, 2011)

Free internet for Customers at Hotel Oakwood Pune......Internet speed.

*www.speedtest.net/result/1240895335.png


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 9, 2011)

Loving the GS II,

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/9161/sc20110609021202.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2011)

Guys why such dreadfull speed in 2 MBPS connection 

*www.speedtest.net/result/1393828386.png


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 20, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1393835717.png


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2011)

^^
How...?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> How...?



It's an AirFUP connection. After certain GBs will drop to 256 Kbps.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here is mine from office (telecom)

*img717.imageshack.us/img717/4517/speedin.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 20, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> It's an AirFUP connection. After certain GBs will drop to 256 Kbps.


Yes it should. But it doesn't.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Yes it should. But it doesn't.



You're lucky.  Take full advantage of that.


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

In my office:-

*www.speedtest.net/result/1394978884.png

And this is the 2nd run:-

*www.speedtest.net/result/1394980714.png


The connection is a BSNL 16Mbps. How's the 2nd result possible? Any idea?


----------



## TheMost (Jul 21, 2011)

^ WTF ?? ENJOY MAN 
hope i had that !!


----------



## mitraark (Jul 21, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1278661605.png

THis is from my college hostel , although it does not always come this high , everyone shares the same ISP. This was taken at 5:30 in the morning , everyone else was probably sleeping 

Torrents does not work  , Premium Filehosts give 7-10 MB/sec at late night , rest of the time 2-3 MB/s


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 21, 2011)

mitraark said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1278661605.png
> 
> THis is from my college hostel , although it does not always come this high , everyone shares the same ISP. This was taken at 5:30 in the morning , everyone else was probably sleeping
> 
> Torrents does not work  , Premium Filehosts give 7-10 MB/sec at late night , rest of the time 2-3 MB/s



which college?


----------



## suji (Jul 21, 2011)

My speed test results are,
Downloading speed - 1010Kbps 
Uploading speed- 456Kbps..  I tested here Ip-details.com


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2011)

BSNL Home FN600:

*www.speedtest.net/result/1395577195.png

Ping Test with Kathmandu Server:

*www.pingtest.net/result/43945934.png

Previously with mumbai server I got around 50ms ping and A grade, but that server had been closed


----------



## RBX (Jul 22, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1397096837.png

Reliance 300Kbps UL at Rs. 400pm.


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2011)

Beat this:

TataPhoton+ at my hometown. 
*www.speedtest.net/result/1397373797.png


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 29, 2011)

Airtel 3G 
*img233.imageshack.us/img233/5873/airtel3gresult.jpg

Spectranet 

*img832.imageshack.us/img832/2563/spectranet.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 29, 2011)

My Hathway 1mbps Plan.

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/2750/capturehy.th.png
*img813.imageshack.us/img813/1410/capture2s.th.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2011)

@vicky


The Airtel Speeds are very very impressive 

In Aircel 3g I hardly manage to get around 0.1 Mbps


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 29, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @vicky
> 
> 
> The Airtel Speeds are very very impressive
> ...



Thanks mate  . I get around 600 Kbps but can download only upto 2Gb . Good when you need a urgent document .


----------



## TheMost (Jul 29, 2011)

^ we can use 3g for bittorrent ??
How much do u pay ??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 29, 2011)

TheMost said:


> ^ we can use 3g for bittorrent ??
> How much do u pay ??


Yes but its not good. And your phone/USB card will get VERY hot.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 29, 2011)

I connect to Internet using my mobile via Nokia PC suite and I download all the necessary documents via a Accenture Share drive which takes me max 2-5 mintues . 

I have also put up downloads for an hour. It might heat up the battery but gets my job done at those speeds !


----------



## TheMost (Jul 29, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> I connect to Internet using my mobile via Nokia PC suite and I download all the necessary documents via a Accenture Share drive which takes me max 2-5 mintues .
> 
> I have also put up downloads for an hour. It might heat up the battery but gets my job done at those speeds !



How much is the rate ?? i mean rupees ??


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 29, 2011)

Airtel 2Gb @ 98 bucks 

I am getting these speeds at 2G rates


----------



## TheMost (Jul 29, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Airtel 2Gb @ 98 bucks
> 
> I am getting these speeds at 2G rates



2gb ?? 
I better stay away !


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 29, 2011)

That means both Airtel 2G and Airtel 3G give 2GB download for Rs.98..
Its really shocking..


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 29, 2011)

No . !

I am saying I subscribed to the 2G plan of 2GB at 98 but I get 3G speeds


----------



## TheMost (Jul 29, 2011)

Speed is OK bro -- But life is nasty with 2 GB for me


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 30, 2011)

My BSNL WiMAX 750pm UL

*img837.imageshack.us/img837/5673/speedtestv.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 31, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1410271957.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/1410285598.png

Reliance GSM 3G


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 1, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1411538548.png
My speeds on Beam fiber .


----------



## asingh (Aug 1, 2011)

^^
Woaaah. How much you pay for that..?


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 1, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Woaaah. How much you pay for that..?



its rs1500 for 15Mbps for the first 40GB and 4Mbps unlimited after that .


----------



## asingh (Aug 1, 2011)

^^
that is damn good. So after FUPing you are still on 4 Mbps. 

Anything like this in New Delhi. Doubt it.


----------



## d3p (Aug 1, 2011)

Davidboon said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1411538548.png
> My speeds on Beam fiber .



Ultimate one dude...


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 1, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> that is damn good. So after FUPing you are still on 4 Mbps.
> 
> Anything like this in New Delhi. Doubt it.



earlier it was 4 Mbps UL , but since 2 months they introduced the 15Mbps speed , right now its only available at Hyderabad .



d3p5kor said:


> Ultimate one dude...



thanks dude


----------



## asingh (Aug 1, 2011)

Davidboon said:


> earlier it was 4 Mbps UL , but since 2 months they introduced the 15Mbps speed , right now its only available at Hyderabad .
> 
> 
> 
> thanks dude



Yea, just read about people gushing on India Broadband Forum. All got free upgrades with CC calling them up. Gosh, even after FUP you are stuck on 4 Mbps. Imagine...! Plus they take in account only DL for FUP kitty. So seeding/torrent uploading are not chipping in for FUP breach. This is excellent. I cannot even dream of 4 Mbps here in 'the capital'. Sorry state we are in for broadband. Pissing off must say.

Well enjoy man, enjoy.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 1, 2011)

My friend in Hyd tells me that he gets great speeds and they dont have much hasslement over things.

Brilliant service he says !


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 1, 2011)

Davidboon said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1411538548.png
> My speeds on Beam fiber .





Davidboon said:


> its rs1500 for 15Mbps for the first 40GB and 4Mbps unlimited after that .


amazing dude.. mine 

mine on Airtel 2mbps @ 1299, FUP just 20gb  althouh i cross 95 gb every month withough speeds being decreased, but since this is 2nd month of my connection and i ve heard that airtel decreases speeds after 2nd or 3rd month.

*www.speedtest.net/result/1411981266.png


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Davidboon said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1411538548.png
> My speeds on Beam fiber .



man.. ur lucky... enjoy!


----------



## Skud (Aug 1, 2011)

Davidboon said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1411538548.png
> My speeds on Beam fiber .




Jaw dropping!!!  Enjoy...


----------



## asingh (Aug 1, 2011)

BEAM fiber speedtest.net screenshots are not allowed here anymore.

Sorry.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 2, 2011)

asingh said:


> BEAM fiber speedtest.net screenshots are not allowed here anymore.
> 
> Sorry.



lol  

EPIC


----------



## murari (Aug 4, 2011)

My speed test results are,
Downloadspeed:1.779Mbps
Uploadspeed:0.829Mbps
i tested my internet connection speed  Scanmyspeed.com .


----------



## dinga03 (Aug 4, 2011)

do these speed test results depends on the sites you are testing...??
i usually use speedtest.net


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 4, 2011)

No ! They do not depend on which website you use !


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2011)

Speed Test on my new BSNL unlimited connection-

*www.speedtest.net/result/1426299824.png


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 10, 2011)

dinga03 said:


> do these speed test results depends on the sites you are testing...??
> i usually use speedtest.net



yeah it does...depends on the distance from the server, number of hops, ping etc.
 that is why all of us use speedtest.net ... so that we get comparitive results


----------



## maxmk (Aug 10, 2011)

My latest speedtest from my mobile (Samsung Galaxy S) with BSNL 3G

*www.speedtest.net/android/74395384.png


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 15, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1433548075.png


----------



## asingh (Aug 15, 2011)

New run:
*www.speedtest.net/result/1433862891.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 19, 2011)

asingh said:


> New run:
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1433862891.png



Is it 1mbps or 2mbps? And ur ping is  godlike


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 19, 2011)

@Asingh

Woah ! Ping is brilliant !


----------



## asingh (Aug 19, 2011)

It is supposed to be 2Mbps, but for some reason is capping.  Had it for trial at home. Back to 1Mbps.


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 20, 2011)

College Wifi

*www.speedtest.net/result/1441866157.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 20, 2011)

mann...most of you guys connecting to "College Wifi" seem to have unbeleivable speeds 
Thats nice 
@mohit which college are you in? PM me if you want


----------



## Skud (Aug 20, 2011)

Download as much as possible during college days, may not get a chance enjoy all the content after that.


----------



## mitraark (Aug 20, 2011)

Yep that's why i have put so much of HDD in an otherwise Entry level PC 

Will add more next year hopefully


----------



## mohityadavx (Aug 20, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> mann...most of you guys connecting to "College Wifi" seem to have unbeleivable speeds
> Thats nice
> @mohit which college are you in? PM me if you want



National Law University Lucknow


----------



## Skud (Aug 20, 2011)

@mitraark:

Year? I thought 6 months would be the upper limit.


----------



## ashok jain (Aug 22, 2011)

My office Desk Internet connection speed -

*www.speedtest.net/result/1444133741.png


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 23, 2011)

Colege WiFi 

*www.speedtest.net/result/1445723115.png


----------



## vishalg (Aug 27, 2011)

mii speed with data1 BB FN 500 plan

*www.speedtest.net/result/1431833475.png


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 13, 2011)

maxmk said:


> My latest speedtest from my mobile (Samsung Galaxy S) with BSNL 3G
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/android/74395384.png



Dude whats the plan, price ?
I want to buy a broadband and also a wireless for portablity.
Broadband will be shared by 4 peoples.
wireless will be my personal. 
Which to prefer ?

also i can insert sim card in laptop so it will be also good !


----------



## nims11 (Sep 13, 2011)

my college's internet! 
*speedtest.net/result/1480131692.png


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 13, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1470473127.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 13, 2011)

nims11 said:


> my college's internet!
> *speedtest.net/result/1480131692.png



BIT meshra ?


----------



## mohityadavx (Sep 13, 2011)

New Test @ Colege Wifi ( Will soon do one when load is minimum heard it reaches upto 48mbps at night or early morning !!!)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1480617871.png


----------



## akash22 (Sep 13, 2011)

This is mine cable internet speed @500 bucks
*www.speedtest.net/result/1480636449.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 13, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> New Test @ Colege Wifi ( Will soon do one when load is minimum heard it reaches upto *48mbps *at night or early morning !!!)
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1480617871.png



waiting for 48 mbps!!


----------



## nims11 (Sep 13, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> BIT meshra ?



yup , bit *mesra*. although the end users arent allocated this speed but through a simple hack, it can be acheived.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 13, 2011)

nims11 said:


> yup , bit *mesra*. although the end users arent allocated this speed but through a simple hack, it can be acheived.



hehe thats nice


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1492542702.png

Office net.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 20, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1492876437.png

I got Airtel 699  Plan


----------



## Tenida (Sep 20, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1492889609.png
*ISP-BSNL
Plan-BB Home UL 750*


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

Why on this planet is my upload speed more than my Download speed  
*www.speedtest.net/result/1531886215.png


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 13, 2011)

Airtel 2G (but getting 3G speed)

PC:
*www.speedtest.net/result/1531970418.png


----------



## Tenida (Oct 13, 2011)

^^nice speed man


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 14, 2011)

phew.
My speed seems to have finally become normal 
*www.speedtest.net/result/1533973456.png


----------



## Minion (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam how are you getting 3g speed with 2g sim Actually now i am using bsnl it catches 3g network but speed is limited to 20KBps.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 14, 2011)

@Minion
That means you are still on 2g. Contact customer care. I seem to get more speed than you in my 256 kbps connection.


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Oct 14, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1534108597.png

at office but no use


----------



## Akshay (Oct 14, 2011)

With my Vodafone 3G


----------



## tkin (Oct 14, 2011)

This is mine:
*www.speedtest.net/result/1534742433.png

BSNL, Home FN500, 2Mbps(DL)/256Kbps(UL), Free night time(2:00-8:00AM).


----------



## mitraark (Oct 16, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1537132021.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/1537133811.png

From my hostel , 3:30 in the morning 

Speaking of insane College internet speeds , here's one that will defintely blow your mind 

*www.speedtest.net/result/982320931.png


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2011)

*When showing speeds, I want everyone to mention the connection type(office, home or college) and also name of ISP(in case of home connection), cost and advertised speeds.*


*Use this template:*
ISP - Plane Name(Optional) - Cost - Advertised Speeds.


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 16, 2011)

this is mine  :
*www.speedtest.net/result/1537758745.png

MTS Mblaze (upto 3.1 Mbps)
though i have got 220KBps while downloading from mediafire


----------



## asingh (Oct 16, 2011)

Am at my hometown Mussoorie. And this is what Tata Photon+ gives. That too there is only one "spot" where the USB catches.

*www.speedtest.net/result/1537788932.png


----------



## virajk (Oct 16, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1537794804.png

BSNL 750/mnth @ 512kbps !


----------



## mukherjee (Oct 19, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1543125939.png

BSNL BB,Home ULD 900 ,2mbps dwn/512kbps up


----------



## rohitshubham (Oct 19, 2011)

mitraark said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1537132021.png
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1537133811.png
> 
> ...


Which College ???
Btw what is speed in IIT's ?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 21, 2011)

Airtel - Bangalore - 1699 plan 

*www.speedtest.net/result/1546724679.png


----------



## kaz (Oct 26, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1555867902.png


----------



## dpluvuall (Oct 27, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1558784346.png
MTS Mblaze @ 699 unlimited plan


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 4, 2011)

BEAM 10Mbps for 1000/- plan:

*speedtest.net/result/1571169996.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 6, 2011)

Here is a Speed Test using my iPod at a mall in Kolkata. The speed is impressive, eh  ?
*i.imgur.com/LTLUK.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 7, 2011)

I didn't know iPod can also be used to do speedtest.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 7, 2011)

You can even use symbian s60 for a speedtest. Miss my n85


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 7, 2011)

Sarath said:


> You can even use symbian s60 for a speedtest. Miss my n85



I know its possible on Symbian. But I used to think that iPod is just used to play songs  I haven't seen any iPod since 4 years.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> I didn't know iPod can also be used to do speedtest.



Well my iPod is a iPod Touch. It does everything a iPhone does except calling.


----------



## akash22 (Nov 9, 2011)

From yesterday's morning i am getting this speed at 512kbps connection @540bucks
*www.speedtest.net/result/1581465472.png
 literally around 2mbps!!
torrentz giving me 250kbps and direct downloads giving me 320kbps!!

so happy to download stuffs at higher speeds!! 



thetechfreak said:


> Here is a Speed Test using my iPod at a mall in Kolkata. The speed is impressive, eh  ?
> *i.imgur.com/LTLUK.png



which mall u been?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

annindyadas said:
			
		

> which mall u been?


 City Centre, Rajarhat(beside Swisshotel)


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 9, 2011)

annindyadas said:


> From yesterday's morning i am getting this speed at 512kbps connection @540bucks
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1581465472.png
> literally around 2mbps!!
> torrentz giving me 250kbps and direct downloads giving me 320kbps!!
> ...



Which broadband? (guessing it is a local one)


----------



## R3yansh (Nov 22, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1605683742.png
Reliance NetConnect BB+ *(Varanasi)*


----------



## tkin (Nov 30, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1619950407.png

BSNL, FN500, upto 2MBPs


----------



## samudragupta (Dec 9, 2011)

i am using a corporate connection... i think i have the best ping result posted by anyone...
*www.speedtest.net/result/1638662513.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 9, 2011)

Obviously because the server is in your own city. Such pings are understandable


----------



## ranjitsd (Dec 13, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1645487418.png

Bsnl 256kbs unlimted plan


----------



## eggman (Dec 13, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1645813583.png

ACT Broadband..
Bangalore
5MBPS till 75 GB (Download only) ..2MBPS afterwards
Rs.1299 / pm


----------



## ranjitsd (Dec 14, 2011)

eggman said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1645813583.png
> 
> ACT Broadband..
> Bangalore
> ...


sexy plan wts ur download speed u get


----------



## eggman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am getting 5mbps constant


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 15, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1649729768.png

Office Connection 

*www.speedtest.net/result/1650647986.png

At home on a 2Mbps Tata Photon Pro Landline connection.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 16, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1639056561.png


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Dec 16, 2011)

reniarahim1 said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1649729768.png
> 
> Office Connection
> .



BAAp re.......

Mine... 
*www.speedtest.net/result/1651685589.png


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 24, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1666883573.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/53110465.png

In my new connection 

2mbit connection guys. Rs. 1600 per month.


----------



## darklordankit (Dec 25, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/M3YlB.png
this is my reliance 3g connetction
21gb for 2100 per month


----------



## RBX (Dec 30, 2011)

Testing some connections 

Tata Photon+
*speedtest.net/result/1672360781.png


MTS MBlaze
*speedtest.net/result/1676278521.png


----------



## pramudit (Dec 30, 2011)

isp- idea 3g


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 6, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1688700924.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/1689481517.png


----------



## tejjammy (Jan 6, 2012)

MTNL 3G Mumbai
I havent taken any plan. Default cost is Re1/MB.
Speed: *Upto* 3.6Mbps
*speedtest.net/result/1494001624.png

Tata Photon+
Rs 950/month. *Upto* 3.1Mbps till 5GB and later 144Kbps.
*speedtest.net/result/1472250599.png

Now comes the best.
MTNL Mumbai Triband.
Rs495/month. 384Kbps from 8am to 6pm and 512kbps during rest of the time. Upload speed upto 256kbps.
*speedtest.net/result/1669556912.png


----------



## mukherjee (Jan 6, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1690354503.png


----------



## buddyram (Jan 6, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1690575919.png

Reliance 500kbps, Bangalore


----------



## mitraark (Jan 7, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1692028586.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/1692028586.png

College ISP

Weird to say the least


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

20Mbps upload? Bloody hell gimme ssh and I'll host a god damn game server. Such a waste.

Mine anyhow

*www.speedtest.net/result/1692114130.png


----------



## Nemes!s (Jan 13, 2012)

Today I  got new Act connection.
*www.speedtest.net/result/1704486025.png Airtel f**k off.


----------



## Ankit07 (Jan 13, 2012)

Using Idea GPRS Rs 28 plan 

600 MB usage with 7 days validity 

 *img805.imageshack.us/img805/2079/screenshot201201131858.png


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 17, 2012)

*s12.postimage.org/micezn6cd/Screenshot_1.png


IIT-Bombay
unfortunately the one who send me this pic is going through a rough patch with his gf so not really using any of this potential connection.
Imagine 100mbps lan bottlenecking the connection.
@all
Those preparing for jee 2012 should really give it all, its totally worth it from every aspect.


----------



## RahulB (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello! My Connection

*www.speedtest.net/result/1720849956.png

Plan: BSNL Combo 1700 ( Paying 1400 approx with taxes )
Rated Speed: 2Mbps upto 40GB, 256 Kbps after that ( Download )
It doesn't feel there is any FUP for uploads though
Location: Jabalpur.

Can someone tell me more about Beam Telecom, are they available in Akurdi, Pune.
Can someone provide me with some good plans for Akurdi,Pune ... not more than Rs 2000 per month


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 21, 2012)

Beam cable only for Hyd's.


----------



## RahulB (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh!  that is really sad....
What about Akurdi, Pune... or can you point to some good sites which will help in taking a better decision


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 21, 2012)

I will ask my bro as he lives there.


----------



## RahulB (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks! dashing.sujay I am waiting..


----------



## Nemes!s (Jan 21, 2012)

My connection

*www.speedtest.net/result/1721590955.png


----------



## Kev.Ved (Jan 22, 2012)

*speedtest.net/result/1722080785.png

BBG COMBO ULD1000


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 22, 2012)

RahulB said:


> Can someone provide me with some good plans for Akurdi,Pune ... not more than Rs 2000 per month



My bro is using Reliance, 750 pan. 700 in day and 1mbps in night, no FUP. He said BSNL is best there but providedd to only those owning a house  He said Reliance is also giving out some speedier plans without FUP. Check them out.


----------



## RahulB (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot that really helped.... I suppose this the reliance wired plan right....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 23, 2012)

RahulB said:


> Thanks a lot that really helped.... I suppose this the reliance wired plan right....



Right!



Spoiler



Rep=Thanks


----------



## buddyram (Jan 23, 2012)

Nemes!s said:


> Today I  got new Act connection.
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1704486025.png Airtel f**k off.



ACT in Bangalore providing really excellent speed compared to others, with reasonable tariffs 
10 Mbps/1000 INR


----------



## RahulB (Jan 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help


----------



## ksagar7up (Jan 24, 2012)

Can I hav ss with plan cost and isp using in Pune area???


----------



## tkin (Jan 29, 2012)

Nemes!s said:


> Today I  got new Act connection.
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1704486025.png Airtel f**k off.


Download limit??


----------



## Nemes!s (Jan 30, 2012)

tkin said:


> Download limit??



10mb/1000rs unlimited(fup 50gb) after fup 512kbps

10mb/1299rs unlimited(fup 75gb) after fup 2mb


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2012)

Nemes!s said:


> 10mb/1000rs unlimited(fup 50gb) after fup 512kbps
> 
> 10mb/1299rs unlimited(fup 75gb) after fup 2mb


What?? The second plan is unreal, you could download over 650GB every month.


----------



## Nemes!s (Jan 31, 2012)

tkin said:


> What?? The second plan is unreal, you could download over 650GB every month.



It's 100% true... and there is one more ISP who is providing 10mb/1000rs unlimited(no fup)  but not in my area


----------



## Sirakri (Feb 5, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1753250920.png


----------



## techbulb (Feb 6, 2012)

Sirakri said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1753250920.png



which plan ? and i saw your rig pics in the other post ,post some new pics and from where did you bought the watercooling kit


----------



## Sirakri (Feb 6, 2012)

techbulb said:


> which plan ? and i saw your rig pics in the other post ,post some new pics and from where did you bought the watercooling kit



Its Reliance Freedom 999 plan. Yeah, I'll post them soon  I bought it from EKWB directly and got it shipped by a friend.


----------



## techbulb (Feb 7, 2012)

Sirakri said:


> Its Reliance Freedom 999 plan. Yeah, I'll post them soon  I bought it from EKWB directly and got it shipped by a friend.



So you bought the kit directly from the site and got it shipped to your friend and then he bought it to you how much weight was it when your friend bought it to India and how is it performing

peace out ;-D


----------



## Sirakri (Feb 7, 2012)

techbulb said:


> So you bought the kit directly from the site and got it shipped to your friend and then he bought it to you how much weight was it when your friend bought it to India and how is it performing
> 
> peace out ;-D



Its performing extremely well, all we need to confirm is water is not leaking 
Yes exactly, I paid, he got it, he brought it, I took it. ~4 KGs.


----------



## vishalg (Feb 10, 2012)

i am on a 750UL plan and was getting 1mbps since few days, but since last evening the speeds have dropped back to 55-60 kbps 

can someone confirm


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 10, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1764550403.png
corporate connection Mumbai


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm on BSNL FN500 plan, for the last 3/4 months my connection ping and speeds has worsened dramatically, although I get 200KBps in torrents, but normal speedtest results suck.

*www.speedtest.net/result/1764612157.png


----------



## KDroid (Feb 14, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1772722591.png

Promised Speed: 500kbps

Reliance Combo 549


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2012)

I got BSNL guys to change my ports, speed improved at last, thank god:

*www.speedtest.net/result/1776624071.png


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2012)

Airtel is a crap
*www.speedtest.net/result/1781029125.png
Within 2-3 days they send an sms saying that you have exceeded your limit..While i havent they are such a bunch of liers
My limit 5 gb a month..after crossing 256 kbps


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2012)

My speed has increased but Ping took a dive, again:

*www.speedtest.net/result/1781176687.png


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 21, 2012)

I am using a Reliance 600kbps daytime and 1mbps night time combo plan for the past 3years @ 750+tax/month.
*www.speedtest.net/result/1787448550.png


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 21, 2012)

my home broadband 
*www.speedtest.net/result/1787474507.png


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 21, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/PnT24.jpg


----------



## techbulb (Feb 21, 2012)

Sirakri said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1753250920.png



Hey i wanted to ask a few question about your plan i was thinking of upgrading mine. 
1. Does the line directly hooks to your pc or through a modem because i read in a forum that the line is direct 
2. How much speeds do you get on torrents and on direct servers because i know 12mbps is very fast but we don,t practically get such speeds 
3.how does reliance login system works and in my home there are 3 wifi enabled phones and a laptop so can i use them if this plan uses a direct line. direct or modem will i have to do some sort of login through my phone to get connected .
4. Which city do you live in how is reliance service and billing there , do you get good ping for gaming
5.do this plan have quarterly ,half yearly & yearly billing options because i did'nt found them on their site.

I also saw a night booster 1500 plan is that good because i need a good speed plan for gaming and downloading , in freedom 999 plan i will reach the limit in probably 4-5 days max a week

Thanx in advance


----------



## mitraark (Feb 22, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1788485584.png

It gets weirder and weirder for me


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

mitraark said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1788485584.png
> 
> It gets weirder and weirder for me


LOL, use it as a seedbox.


----------



## mayoorite (Feb 22, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1789471227.png
Ajmer,Rajasthan Plan BBG-FN-HOME-600-COMBO-PLUS-MONTHLY.Night unlimited .


----------



## Tenida (Feb 24, 2012)

Why I am getting 1mbps speed after finishing 6GB Fup limit on 24th of these month!!!


*www.speedtest.net/result/1792164502.png


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Why I am getting 1mbps speed after finishing 6GB Fup limit on 24th of these month!!!
> 
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1792154154.png


Its a bug in the system, enjoy while you can, don't make it a habit, you'll feel sad if it goes down


----------



## Tenida (Feb 24, 2012)

I Hope this bug lasts forever


----------



## Tenida (Feb 26, 2012)

Broadband speed in my uncle place.
Location-Saltlake, Kolkata

*www.speedtest.net/result/1797665552.png
Plan-500 night unlimited (BSNL)
I totally shocked by the freaky speed .In torrent i am getting over 450Kbps.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 26, 2012)

^^Yes tenida that's right. I'm shocked too. Getting over 2Mbps, download speed around 200kBps approx.


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Why I am getting 1mbps speed after finishing 6GB Fup limit on 24th of these month!!!
> 
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1792164502.png



Same here


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 26, 2012)

The worst part is I still haven't got any speed post. Sam who is from same city and on same connection had received boost. But not me 
Maybe from next month?


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2012)

My speed from speedtest.net is cr@p, in torrents I get good speeds, time to change teh modem, suggest a modem for BSNL guys?


----------



## Shankar9822 (Feb 27, 2012)

This is what I get.....
I am using 750 UL which is unlimited with 512KBPS.

PING: 110 ms
Download Speed: 0.48 MBPS
Upload Speed: 0.70 MBPS

Waiting to have unlimited plans coming with more bandwidth.


----------



## mr-moustache (Feb 28, 2012)

tkin said:


> LOL, use it as a seedbox.





mitraark said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1788485584.png
> 
> It gets weirder and weirder for me




not possible  bro  ...  just  letting u  know  that  NIC based connection has banned torrents,youtube ....  so  can  seed  nor  download torrents nor watch and download youtube videos ...am praying that they dont ban facebook


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

mr-moustache said:


> not possible  bro  ...  just  letting u  know  that  NIC based connection has banned torrents,youtube ....  so  can  seed  nor  download torrents nor watch and download youtube videos ...am praying that they dont ban facebook


For 350/- per month: *www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&e...2-YgNe0nNpnjo9JOw&sig2=VODUe5iBgXUi3-C8wcg80Q


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 1, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/yle0d.jpg
This is what i get download speed with BSnl 3G in pc with my Nokia 5230 3G HSDPA 3.6 mbps......


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

^^ How much do you have to pay for 3g?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 1, 2012)

around rs 649 for 2gb day +4gb night(11pm-7 am)


----------



## Skud (Mar 1, 2012)

Too costly for 6GB data.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 1, 2012)

thats what 3g and 
internet in india=speed>data=speed<data=you never get fullfilled


----------



## mr-moustache (Mar 1, 2012)

tkin said:


> For 350/- per month: *www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&e...2-YgNe0nNpnjo9JOw&sig2=VODUe5iBgXUi3-C8wcg80Q




 they have banned all these by passing sites and also warez sites and also all proxy sites... i  have  tried  many ways... guess they must be using a single I.P add ....

*www.speedtest.net/result/1806232564.png

BB HOME COMBO UL750

am getting this speed after changing my DNS ..other wise it was like .34Mb/s the whole month.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 1, 2012)

750 ultd has 6gb at 1mbps and 512kbps after that.Are u getting that speed after ur 6gb?


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Bank 4 mbps upto 8 gb and 256 kbps later.

Test Date: Feb 24, 2012 11:40:14 pm
Connection Type: Wifi
Server: Mumbai
Download: 1683 kbps
Upload: 455 kbps
Ping: 44 ms

External IP: 117.196.4.190
Internal IP: 192.168.2.104, 169.254.152.93, 169.254.52.51
Latitude: 23.20174
Longitude: 72.64686

A detailed image for this result can be found here:

*www.speedtest.net/android/144571235.png


----------



## ultimategamer (Mar 1, 2012)

My Vodafone 3G Speed 

*www.speedtest.net/result/1759800433.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/1759800433.png


----------



## mr-moustache (Mar 2, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> 750 ultd has 6gb at 1mbps and 512kbps after that.Are u getting that speed after ur 6gb?



I  changed my DNS today only, after my fran suggested it .... So i dont know if i will be getting it after the 6 gb. but one thing is for sure 6 gb utilized or not ... i used to get .44Mb/s only


----------



## Tenida (Mar 5, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1814091830.png
*BSNL HOME UL750*


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

@Tenida Yes. Many people are getting crazy download speeds and it seems like caps are non existent. Enjoy it as long as you can.

BSNL are yet to give me a taste of 512 kbps


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 5, 2012)

!tenida lucky bro man.. ..share some luck!!


----------



## Tenida (Mar 5, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @Tenida Yes. Many people are getting crazy download speeds and it seems like caps are non existent. Enjoy it as long as you can.
> 
> BSNL are yet to give me a taste of 512 kbps



Thanks.Donno what's happening but I'm enjoying the speed boast.I hope this boast will last for infinite time.Finger crossed for this freaky speed.

But why don't you contact the CC of BSNL about not getting the speed boast.I think they will help you out.Contact your nearest telephone exchange for any query.



pkkumarcool said:


> !tenida lucky bro man.. ..share some luck!!



Thanks.


----------



## Skud (Mar 5, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @Tenida Yes. Many people are getting crazy download speeds and it seems like caps are non existent. Enjoy it as long as you can.
> 
> BSNL are yet to give me a taste of 512 kbps





Tenida said:


> Thanks.Donno what's happening but I'm enjoying the speed boast.I hope this boast will last for infinite time.Finger crossed for this freaky speed.
> 
> But why don't you contact the CC of BSNL about not getting the speed boast.I think they will help you out.Contact your nearest telephone exchange for any query.
> 
> Thanks.




Lodge a complaint from your BSNL selfcare portal if you are too lazy to call (like me).


----------



## Shankar9822 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tried again....
*www.speedtest.net/result/1818352818.png

What will be the new DNS to see the change (more speed)?
plan: BB Home ULD 750


----------



## tkin (Mar 8, 2012)

Shankar9822 said:


> Tried again....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Try now, I was having the same issue after I switched to ULD750 and they gave me MP server(NIB II), lots of connectivity problems, but its working gorgeously for the past few minutes, something happened, hope this stays that way 

*www.speedtest.net/result/1819723391.png

Look at this, something weird has happened, all the routes are optimal, getting *<400ms* all over the world.

*Australia:*
*www.speedtest.net/result/1819733471.png

*Alaska:*
*www.speedtest.net/result/1819735929.png

*Miami:*
*www.speedtest.net/result/1819740028.png


No matter wherever I ping, its less than 400ms, multiplayer gaming here I come, weeeeee 

And the tracert to 8.8.8.8:
*i.imgur.com/z7QtA.jpg

I've noted the IP down, maybe this is the magic ip(dynamic), maybe I spoke too soon, only time will tell, in the meantime I'll keep on praying and hoping for the best  

PS: BSNL has issues with NIB II, and its sucks @$$, and no other provider here, wish BEAM tele will get here, would have taken alliance but uses a shared ip, so rapidshare, gaming, torrent problem.
Also even with this, I get lots of disconnects(Loss of signal every session), have to check the line, but feel like the issue is on their side 

*Update: Spoke to soon, f***king BSNL back to old self, the problem with the path between the 218.xx server(NIXI, google it up) and chennai/mumbai VSNL server.*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2012)

Disconnection problem is normal with BSNL most of the plcaes.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 8, 2012)

so atlast your wishes came true enjoy btw i have also got a wish true today using airtel 3g free unlimited...


----------



## tkin (Mar 8, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Disconnection problem is normal with BSNL most of the plcaes.


I hate this, in P2/NIB I(the servers that gave 59.xx ip) there was never a single disconnection, ever, the network was rock steady, but the new NIB II network sucks(ip 117.xx), I get better speed and pings, but at the cost of stability 



pkkumarcool said:


> so atlast your wishes came true enjoy btw i have also got a wish true today using *airtel 3g free unlimited...*


Free? As in free free?

Srrsly, no cost?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 8, 2012)

tkin said:


> I hate this, in P2/NIB I(the servers that gave 59.xx ip) there was never a single disconnection, ever, the network was rock steady, but the new NIB II network sucks(ip 117.xx), I get better speed and pings, but at the cost of stability
> 
> 
> Free? As in free free?
> ...



yep hacked it! atlst!! thats why awake till now..


----------



## tkin (Mar 8, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> yep hacked it! atlst!! thats why awake till now..


How? 

Ignore what I said earlier, all servers suck, issue lies with BSNL.

Here is nice link: *broadbandforum.in/bsnl-broadband/76312-bsnl-broadband-routing-issue-high

I have this exact issues, anyone else have these problems?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 8, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1821593936.png

Hopes-8



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/FYORI.jpg



I am getting 62-78Kbps on Firefox
*i.imgur.com/BabQ4.jpg


----------



## tkin (Mar 8, 2012)

^^ Same here, from 8:00 AM to 10:00PM, all hell breaks loose on the Nixi network(218.xx), but in night time, look at the awesome speeds 

There is hope, but very small.

*www.speedtest.net/result/1821626647.png

Same results every night, awesome pings at night time, in daytime, better not talk about it.

*www.speedtest.net/result/1821633283.png

Look at the f***king ping to London, in daytime, its 700+ and hangs most of the time, now, clear network.

*www.speedtest.net/result/1821636350.png

Plan is ULD750, BSNL.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes, same here.In daytime the net is awfully slow and after 10pm its gets some boast.But I think it will improve for sure.Or maybe Fiber Optical line can save us from this.


----------



## tkin (Mar 8, 2012)

Right now downloaded 3 songs from Flipkart Flyte, look at the blasted speed:
*i.imgur.com/f0Z2T.jpg

This, downloading firefox:
*i.imgur.com/0vBYh.jpg


Now, I am on an ancient modem, which is Huawei WA1003A, my Upstream and Downstream margin is capped at 512kbps and 2048kbps, so I cannot download above 200KBps(some overhead extra), but my gut tells me if I get a new router I will get completely uncapped speed, like say 8MBPs.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 8, 2012)

Getting 186+kbps in 1MB line is great.When I will get such speed after 6GB limit


----------



## tkin (Mar 9, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Getting 186+kbps in 1MB line is great.When I will get such speed after 6GB limit


They screwed my routing, I think its due to the plan change, I can't even log in to the self care portal at this moment, they will fix it soon, at this moment my line is uncapped, held back by the modem.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 10, 2012)

EVeryone's at home , enjoying at college 

*www.speedtest.net/result/1824800380.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/1824804960.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 10, 2012)

mitraark said:


> EVeryone's at home , enjoying at college
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1824800380.png
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1824804960.png



btw can u download torrents via your college net like 20-30gb ones?on my bro's college they have blocked..


----------



## mitraark (Mar 10, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> btw can u download torrents via your college net like 20-30gb ones?on my bro's college they have blocked..



Nope. Filehosts are the only way 

It's better actually , i get ~ 10 MB/s on all links, unlike torrents which would have hardly given 1 MB/s on older torrents.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 11, 2012)

how do you download by file hosts?

Latest Speedtest Bsnl 3g
*www.speedtest.net/result/1826385102.png


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2012)

How Did you get 85 Mbps thats awsome!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 11, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> How Did you get 85 Mbps thats awsome!



he's usin college net....awesome...speed wait few years you will also get these....


----------



## mitraark (Mar 11, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> how do you download by file hosts?
> 
> Latest Speedtest Bsnl 3g
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1826385102.png



Jumbofiles , iFileIt , Mediafire links. Direct Download.



serpent16 said:


> How Did you get 85 Mbps thats awsome!



Ehehe. But too be honest , 4-10 Mbit is good enough. A 700MB file , i can download in 1.5 minutes , but really i would have been ok with waiting 15 minutes.

Also , no torrents = GREAT PITA. I would have exchanged this with a 4mbit+ torrents connection anyday , downloading a 13.06 GB thing requires me to download separately 27 split files 



pkkumarcool said:


> he's usin college net....awesome...speed wait few years you will also get these....



Yes it can be attained in Indian goverment implements the country wide installation of Fibre Optic but Anti Piracy agency oppose that move as it will invariably increase piracy , so have i heard.. so maybe more than a few years


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 11, 2012)

but its better to have something than nothing .and its free..ask me i pay 649rs for 6gb in bsnl 3g, i would have prefer 512kbps for 12-13gb..dont even think about torrents...but i have bsnl broadband 500c also modem is defected so no use..


----------



## Shankar9822 (Mar 11, 2012)

I am getting the below awful speed.
I am at Home ULD750. The plan was recently upgraded to 1MBPS.
But the speed s***s.

*www.speedtest.net/result/1827112478.png

Not sure, if I there is an issue with my computer.


----------



## techbulb (Mar 11, 2012)

1mbps is till 6gb only after that 512kbps


----------



## theserpent (Mar 12, 2012)

^^ Like have they blocked torrent websites?



> Yes it can be attained in Indian goverment implements the country wide installation of Fibre Optic but Anti Piracy agency oppose that move as it will invariably increase piracy , so have i heard.. so maybe more than a few years



Ya it will be possible when our generation will get seats in the goverment .


----------



## Shankar9822 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think the BSNL BB 750 ULD is still not upgraded to 1MBPS in Bangalore.

I am getting still some bad speed even after changing the DNS.

*www.speedtest.net/result/1828489594.png


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 22, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1849279539.png

Modem-Asus DSL N-10
Plan-Home Combo UL 750-Plan 512


----------



## Tradusonline (Mar 22, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1849316305.png is it okay


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2012)

Tradusonline said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1849316305.png is it okay



Yes. That is a properly fast Broadband cOnnection 
Great speeds as well, ping also is excellent.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 22, 2012)

well thats awesome speed man!! but best part is ping...


----------



## d3p (Mar 25, 2012)

My New Airtel BB - Faster Plan 4MBPS FUP Limit 75GB. Damage - 1700.00

*www.speedtest.net/result/1854920714.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 25, 2012)

^congrats d3p enjoy downloading legit stuffs


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 26, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Nope. Filehosts are the only way
> 
> It's better actually , i get ~ 10 MB/s on all links, unlike torrents which would have hardly given 1 MB/s on older torrents.



How do you download file through file host??
Can you please tell me if they give decent speeds


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2012)

d3p said:


> My New Airtel BB - Faster Plan 4MBPS FUP Limit 75GB. Damage - 1700.00
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1854920714.png


Aren't you in Bangalore, if so why not get ACT broandband, they have some pretty sick plans at a lower cost than you are paying to airtel, actually a lot.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 27, 2012)

act in banglore=beam in hyderabad


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 27, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1859367454.png
1 mbps till 5gb for 499/-


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 1, 2012)

My speedtest results:-->(From Internet Speed Test India - speedtest.net.in)


Your test results
Your IP: *.*.*.*, test count: 1 (get in CSV)

No	    Date	                                       Download Mbps 	Upload Mbps	Latency [ms]
1	 01.04.2012, 17:06:38	                           *4.92* * 0.32	*                  121





Speedtest.net.in © 2011   Privacy policy   Contact




Also from:-->(Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test)
*www.speedtest.net/result/1869017679.png


Plan: BSNL DataOne BroadBand* ULD900*


----------



## suvajit (Apr 3, 2012)

my speedtest results.......bsnl 3g  

*www.speedtest.net/result/1872115811.png


----------



## veni7 (Apr 10, 2012)

My speed test results are,

Downloadspeed:1.779Mbps
Uploadspeed:0.829Mbps 
I performed my internet speed test here  Scanmyspeed.com .
Is this good or not?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2012)

@tkin whats ur speed plan and damage


----------



## samiryadav (Apr 16, 2012)

my speed with BSNL 3g:-

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/2992/31896395.png
Shot at 2012-03-28


----------



## samiryadav (Apr 16, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1892340894.png

here is my airtel 3G speedtest result.but actual download via IDM is above 7 MBps


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> @tkin whats ur speed plan and damage


ATM its Home ULD750, 1MBPs till 7GB(or 5, I forgot), then 512KBPs throughout, 750/- per month but I pay 300/- due to employee discount.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 17, 2012)

are u a bsnl employee....


----------



## KDroid (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ No. I think his mother is...


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2012)

^^Yup


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Apr 18, 2012)

I also get govt empolyee discount but it is 20./. Only


----------



## Sudhir (Apr 19, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1902937423.png
here is mine!!!


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Apr 19, 2012)

^^ which plan u have .


----------



## mrintech (Apr 19, 2012)

Vodafone 3G Speed:

*i42.tinypic.com/ajtnk1.png


Location: Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 19, 2012)

^On which plan of voda & location in bhopal ?


----------



## mrintech (Apr 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^On which plan of voda & location in bhopal ?



I recharged (for testing purpose) with 99/ bucks AFAIR, for 200 MB of Data Transfer.

Location: Somewhat near Anand Nagar, Ayodhya Bypass Road


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 19, 2012)

I was living in ayodhya bypass road since 3 years and didn't knew a TDF member existed so close to me


----------



## mrintech (Apr 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> i was living in ayodhya bypass road since 3 years and didn't knew a tdf member existed so close to me


----------



## Shankar9822 (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is mine..... I had to wait 1 month for this and complain BSNL numerous times to get this speed. I used to get very limited speed until BSNL corrected it..... finally managed to get the below speed.....  

Plan: BSNL 750 UL
Speed: 1 MBPS till 8 GB and 512 KBPS after 8 GB

*www.speedtest.net/result/1910154999.png


----------



## Sudhir (Apr 23, 2012)

abhinavmail1 said:


> ^^ which plan u have .



i have 625 combo!!!


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 23, 2012)

Here Is Mine !!!

Unlimited 
*www.speedtest.net/result/1868396149.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 24, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> Here Is Mine !!!
> 
> Unlimited
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1868396149.png



FUP??


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 24, 2012)

Up to 8gb 512 beyond that  it always end in first two days on the month .


----------



## Shankar9822 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> Here Is Mine !!!
> 
> Unlimited
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1868396149.png



What plan are you using??


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 24, 2012)

BTW is bsnl is so accurate to cap speed ASA  8gb is crossed? hav u ever enjoyed more?


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 24, 2012)

Every Time My Spped Gets Cap After 10 GB Only !!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh c'mon! tkin, how come yours haz 1.8 Mbps written all over it and mine is just this:

*www.speedtest.net/result/1913469709.png

Same plan as yours. Err... any hax?

Okay, WTF? Ping is less for a far away place?! 

*www.speedtest.net/result/1913476860.png

Hell, it's good for gaming though.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 25, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Oh c'mon! tkin, how come yours haz 1.8 Mbps written all over it and mine is just this:
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1913469709.png
> 
> ...



LOL you get 443 for bangalore but 193 for london cool...


----------



## fz8975 (Apr 29, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1921731785.png


----------



## tkin (Apr 29, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Oh c'mon! tkin, how come yours haz 1.8 Mbps written all over it and mine is just this:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, it's good for gaming though.


Well, my connection is giving me hell recently, disconnects every 2 mins, gotta complain and get it fixed.


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 1, 2012)

*speedtest.net/result/1923879904.png

*speedtest.net/result/1923873510.png

*speedtest.net/result/1923853880.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/61922790.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/1925638554.png


----------



## NewVivek (May 4, 2012)

HI All,

I recently took BSNL EVDO internet connection that promises 3.1 Mbps speed.Not getting enough speed in torrentz.In torrentz client getting speed maximum download speed upto 150 Kbps.Have tried many web sites for testing internet speed online.




















These are the details
Ping 274 ms
Download speed 0 .77 Mbps
upload speed 0.13 Mbps

some sites I got result
download speed 861 Kbps
upload speed 106 Kbps

Is this normal.In the websites that check internet speed online should it display 1/8 of the actual speed or 3.1 Mbps.I am not knowing.Kindly help.Is there a problem here? I have Unlimited download Plan paying 750 per month.

Thanks
Vivek



ithehappy said:


> I started with mine.  Also mention the plan you are using and how much you are paying for it.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1207056729.png
> 
> ...


----------



## hellosubho01 (May 6, 2012)

Here goes my internet speed...

*speedtest.net/result/1934860759.png

Here is PING Test

*www.pingtest.net/result/62283900.png

BSNL Home 1000.....2 Mbps..Night UL


----------



## Ayuclack (May 6, 2012)

NewVivek said:


> HI All,
> 
> I recently took BSNL EVDO internet connection that promises 3.1 Mbps speed.Not getting enough speed in torrentz.In torrentz client getting speed maximum download speed upto 150 Kbps.Have tried many web sites for testing internet speed online.
> 
> ...




You have to tag your Picture URL from Any  Image Hosting Website Not You windows Explorer


----------



## mrintech (May 6, 2012)

NewVivek said:


> HI All,
> 
> I recently took BSNL EVDO internet connection that promises 3.1 Mbps speed.Not getting enough speed in torrentz.In torrentz client getting speed maximum download speed upto 150 Kbps.Have tried many web sites for testing internet speed online.
> 
> ...


Use TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting or ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting for uploading images and then copy paste the FORUM CODE here


----------



## veni7 (May 7, 2012)

i tested my internet connection at two different speed test site

downloads: 1.09Mbps
uploads: 0.8Mbps
Speedtest.net
downloads: 1.98Mbps
uploads: 0.5Mbps


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (May 7, 2012)

Here is my internet speed

*www.speedtest.net/result/1937213166.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 7, 2012)

StrYker_BLACK_E said:


> Here is my internet speed
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1937213166.png



which isp and plan?


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (May 7, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> which isp and plan?



its tata photon+ with 10Gb plan@1200


----------



## Shankar9822 (May 8, 2012)

This is what I am getting from BSNL BB 750 UL

*www.speedtest.net/result/1938376953.png

Have given an application to upgrade to Home BB 900 ULD. 4 MBPS till 8 GB and 512 KBPS later....


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 8, 2012)

@Shankar9822 Have u crossed ur FUP this month?


----------



## Shankar9822 (May 10, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> @Shankar9822 Have u crossed ur FUP this month?



Nope, almost crossing......


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2012)

I crossed my 8GB FUP in 2 freakin days, damn you BSNL.


----------



## rajnusker (May 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> I crossed my 8GB FUP in 2 freakin days, damn you BSNL.



Lol.. What's your Plan?


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Lol.. What's your Plan?


Home ULD 750.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> Home ULD 750.



a month before, 750 plan had 6GB FUP has they increased FUP?


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> a month before, 750 plan had 6GB FUP has they increased FUP?


6GB? I thought 8GB, have to check it.


----------



## amjath (May 10, 2012)

^ its 6gb i use it too. u r right cant make it more than 2 days. Wish i have 1mbps unlimited no FUP for same price


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2012)

amjath said:


> ^ its 6gb i use it too. u r right cant make it more than 2 days. Wish i have 1mbps unlimited no FUP for same price


MTNL has that afaik.


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 10, 2012)

FUP of ULD750 is 6GB. I crossed it in2-3 days. I was getting 1.59Mbps speed at that time. :/


----------



## Shankar9822 (May 11, 2012)

amjath said:


> ^ its 6gb i use it too. u r right cant make it more than 2 days. Wish i have 1mbps unlimited no FUP for same price



Unlimited for same price??
What plan....?


----------



## RCuber (May 11, 2012)

Here is mine
*www.speedtest.net/result/1945005307.png

Airtel Turbo 75 GB @ 1699+tax


----------



## Unkn0wN (May 17, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1955211150.png

Fivenet 
Upto 5mbps, 5.5k for 6 months.


----------



## Nipun (May 17, 2012)

Now that my net is fixed, I can post here.. 

*www.speedtest.net/result/1955525618.png


MTNL Freedom 995- 2mbps upto 20GB, 512kbps after that.


----------



## Tenida (May 17, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Now that my net is fixed, I can post here..
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1955525618.png
> 
> ...



Good plan. We need such plan for BSNL also

IS MTNL has also 1MBPS unlimited @900INR??


----------



## Nipun (May 17, 2012)

Yes MTNL has 1mbps no fup at 1000/-. Krow is using it I guess..


----------



## dingdong (May 17, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1955927992.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 17, 2012)

dingdong said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1955927992.png



which plan is this?


----------



## Nipun (May 17, 2012)

dingdong said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1955927992.png


I thought you had posted a result of Karachi some time ago...


----------



## dingdong (May 17, 2012)

Nipun said:


> I thought you had posted a result of Karachi some time ago...


yes i changed the default host manually.it does not give a clear result.any problem?

*www.speedtest.net/result/1956175122.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/1956177666.png


----------



## Terabyte (May 18, 2012)

Here's mine :
*www.speedtest.net/result/1958307063.png


----------



## Shankar9822 (May 21, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Here's mine :
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1958307063.png



What plan are you using?
I guess it should be MTNL....


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2012)

My vodafone 3g connection

*www.speedtest.net/result/1960634451.png


----------



## dingdong (May 22, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1964944521.png


----------



## tejjammy (May 22, 2012)

MTNL mumbai.
600 bucks for 10GB. Speed later decreases to 512Kbps 
*speedtest.net/result/1962709087.png


----------



## Shankar9822 (May 22, 2012)

dingdong said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1964944521.png



What plan? Rate? FUP?


----------



## Scorrel (May 23, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1965973466.png
Tata Docomo Broadband,
Rs-700/pm
No FUP


----------



## DarrenNoronha (May 23, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1966313361.png

BSNL 3g , Goa 
RS.1099 for 10gigs 

I got tata photon plus too


----------



## mukherjee (May 23, 2012)

Airtel 30 mins 10rs paln speed in Kolkata

*www.speedtest.net/result/1967584047.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 23, 2012)

mukherjee said:


> Airtel 30 mins 10rs paln speed in Kolkata
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1967584047.png



which data card u use is it 7.2mbps or 3.2 mbps compatible..


----------



## mukherjee (May 23, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> which data card u use is it 7.2mbps or 3.2 mbps compatible..



Its 7.2mbps..Huawei E173


----------



## Tenida (May 23, 2012)

Anyone facing this problem with BSNL broadband, Kolkata. For this issue my internet is very slow and I am unable open site like The Internet Movie Database (IMDb), Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More  in my android tablet. Tracert shows this timeout issue
*i.imgur.com/Ohacz.png


----------



## mukherjee (May 23, 2012)

Using Aircel 3G at my place..

*www.speedtest.net/result/1967703501.png


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2012)

mukherjee said:


> Using Aircel 3G at my place..
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1967703501.png


Cost of that plan?


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2012)

dingdong said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1964944521.png



Woah.
Damages a month?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2012)

Vodafone 3G  

*www.speedtest.net/android/186191489.png


----------



## RON28 (May 31, 2012)

*speedtest.net/result/1951742306.png my bsnl 2GB for Rs 98.  i play cs 1.6 on deathmatch servers with no lag at all  everyday for 3-4 hours


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 31, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *www.jpeghoster.com/images/52208539643963227895.png



THIS IS FAKE NIT FROM INDIA


Its written 
(Faster than 99% of GB) which should be IN


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Vodafone 3G
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/android/186191489.png


Cost?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 1, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1982552702.png


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2012)

WTF?

Kolkata to kolkata:
*www.speedtest.net/result/1982664302.png

Kolkata to Alaska:
*www.speedtest.net/result/1982670014.png

Kolkata to kochi:
*www.speedtest.net/result/1982666463.png

Kolkata to New delhi:
*www.speedtest.net/result/1982668343.png


Conclusion?
Kolkata to kolkata is slower than kolkata to fu(king Alaska, screw you BSNL(ISP)/Airtel(server host)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 1, 2012)

@tkin 42/- for 150M, 7 days

Yes, that's not only for BSNL. Looks like some problem with Airtel Server, speedtest to Kolkata is greater Ping and Lower Speed instead of Mumbai or Delhi Server.


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 1, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1983266072.png

Don't Know the plan and fup ...


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 2, 2012)

My Speed

MTNL Freedom 795 2mbps

When 2mbps:
*www.speedtest.net/result/1983315778.png


When plan's usage limit ends(512kbps) : *www.speedtest.net/result/1977217736.png


----------



## RON28 (Jun 2, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1986149896.png

idea 3g Rs 8 pack, unlimited for 30 mins 

*www.speedtest.net/result/1986157875.png

IDEA 3g PACK RS 8, unlimited for 30 mins


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2012)

tanmaymohan said:


> THIS IS FAKE NIT FROM INDIA
> 
> 
> Its written
> (Faster than 99% of GB) which should be IN



Umm.it is some colleges get such speeds


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 2, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Umm.it is some colleges get such speeds



It was a GIMP all right.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 10, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2000873034.png


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 20, 2012)

Vodafone 3G

*www.speedtest.net/android/199049950.png


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 20, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2019480540.png

Aircel 3G, Karnataka (399Rs, 2GB Plan)


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 20, 2012)

^^ too costly.....


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 21, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2020482682.png

MTNL Mumbai 
Rs. 395 unlimited


----------



## techbulb (Jun 21, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/android/199520864.png
Airtel 3g rs43 150mb plan


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 21, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/2020482682.png
> 
> MTNL Mumbai
> Rs. 395 unlimited



How unlimited for 395!!


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 21, 2012)

^ its mtnl mumbai cheapest unlimited plan @512 kbps


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 21, 2012)

^^ damn bsnl 512kbps for 700 rs


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 21, 2012)

^^plus point is that with this plan i am getting constant speed till last date of month(no fup).


----------



## Tenida (Jun 21, 2012)

Vodafone 3G Kolkata
Plan- 2GB/450INR 

*www.speedtest.net/result/2021704935.png


----------



## tkin (Jun 21, 2012)

^^ Nice, but that's 3G? Soon even pakistan will be laughing at us.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> ^^ Nice, but that's 3G? Soon even pakistan will be laughing at us.



Yeah dats right


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 21, 2012)

with which modem u got that speed


----------



## Tenida (Jun 21, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> with which modem u got that speed



Micromax MMX 353G 3G Dongle


----------



## ajaymailed (Jun 22, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2022310241.png
Beam Broadband
1020 per month
10 mbps upto 30 GB, 2mbps post FUP limit.


----------



## masterkd (Jun 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> ^^ Nice, but that's 3G? Soon even pakistan will be laughing at us.


pakistan already laughs at us..check their broadband speeds..In asia-pacific region india have the slowest average broadband speed(0.9mbps)!!


----------



## masterkd (Jun 30, 2012)

Airtel 3G Kolkata

Just 6 mbps and that's faster than *92%* in India   

*www.speedtest.net/result/2037841528.png


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 30, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Anyone facing this problem with BSNL broadband, Kolkata. For this issue my internet is very slow and I am unable open site like The Internet Movie Database (IMDb), Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More  in my android tablet. Tracert shows this timeout issue
> *i.imgur.com/Ohacz.png



Happens to me too sometimes. Gets sorted usually in few hours. Don't worry. If it remains like that for more than 1 day, complain to the local exchange.


----------



## sumit05 (Jul 3, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2031521479.png

Aircel 3G


----------



## suvajit (Jul 11, 2012)

*MTS Mblaze in burdwan, west bengal* 

*www.speedtest.net/result/2057312102.png


----------



## iittopper (Jul 12, 2012)

mtnl 512 unlimited @ 599


*www.speedtest.net/result/2059473998.png


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 14, 2012)

VODAFONE 3G 199/- 2GB KOLKATA with Huwaei 303C

*i.imgur.com/AXhotl.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2012)

Hai,

I use 786KBPS plan @ 600INR

*www.speedtest.net/result/2063640783.png


----------



## nipunmaster (Jul 15, 2012)

BSNL Gujarat, 900ULD, 4mbps till 8gb, then 512kbps unlimited, 400calls free!!! Getting 6.8 mbps in this plan!!!

*www.speedtest.net/result/2064398878.png


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Jul 15, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2064523047.png

my local cablenet.. INTECH.
1mbps Unlimited plan.. 2474rs paid for 6months..
dats.. 412.33rs per month.
and Hub too..!!


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 15, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2064565805.png
BSNL UL750


----------



## mitraark (Jul 15, 2012)

Pratik Pawar said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/2064523047.png
> 
> my local cablenet.. INTECH.
> 1mbps Unlimited plan.. 2474rs paid for 6months..
> ...



Which city ?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 15, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2065129519.png
*
BBG Combo ULD 1350 4Mbps upto 20GB, 512 Kbps beyond it*


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 18, 2012)

@ mitrark. It is THANE


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 18, 2012)

*BBHome Combo ULD 625*

*www.speedtest.net/result/2070612055.png

Bsnl increased the speed for any plan? today i downloaded files 50 - 63 Kbps


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 18, 2012)

anandharaja said:


> *BBHome Combo ULD 625*
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2070612055.png
> 
> Bsnl increased the speed for any plan? today i downloaded files 50 - 63 Kbps



yeah i am getting 1 MBPS on UL 750 Plan.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 18, 2012)

i think i getting 512kbps speed.

*www.speedtest.net/result/2070697432.png

this speed is temporary? or perment. 
Any official news from BSNL?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 21, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2075777536.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2075783903.png


----------



## adimax (Jul 21, 2012)

Ahem,Ahem....99 rs pm....*truly unlimited,no FUP*
*www.speedtest.net/result/2075866486.png

Best VFM connection!


----------



## mitraark (Jul 22, 2012)

*tpspic.me/i/yHwTW.jpg

Got this now from our hostel. 

Actually i have a problem , why is the default site not opening when I open "www.speedtest.net" ? This Vodafone Speedtest is opeing


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 22, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2077299577.png


Tata photon + 950 rs per month post paid....using at Chhattisgarh

after 5 min..

*www.speedtest.net/result/2077303223.png


----------



## aaruni (Jul 22, 2012)

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/582180_436891456355591_378741911_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s480x480/560936_436891949688875_1052727457_n.jpg

*EDIT*
You broadband.
Plan : Hurricane You 12 mbps , 3 months
Price : 3370


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 22, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> I started with mine.  Also mention the plan you are using and how much you are paying for it.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1207056729.png
> 
> ...


if ur 
if ur using 750 plan.Why are u getting 2 mbps???


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 22, 2012)

*speedtest.net/result/2077893749.png
Airtel 3G 750 plan in delhi circle with Lava 720G data card.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 22, 2012)

mitraark said:


> *tpspic.me/i/yhwtw.jpg
> 
> got this now from our hostel.
> 
> Actually i have a problem , why is the default site not opening when i open "www.speedtest.net" ? This vodafone speedtest is opeing



awesome

*a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/427030_2732339315085_1372775374_n.jpg
Ha..ha.. This result is over wifion 850 ULD BSNL Broadband


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 22, 2012)

adimax said:


> Ahem,Ahem....99 rs pm....*truly unlimited,no FUP*
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2075866486.png
> 
> Best VFM connection!



vry good joke!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 25, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2083031140.png

BSNL 750 UL 512kbps


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 25, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/2083031140.png
> 
> BSNL 750 UL 512kbps


Seems like u getting low speed!!
Mine!!!!!
*www.speedtest.net/result/2083466817.png


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 26, 2012)

How am I getting low speeds 
You're getting excess speed


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 29, 2012)

Airtel Chennai BB:  8Mbps Plan

Rs.1999+tax pm

     +
Rs.500 worth calls FREE

FUP:  8Mbps upto 75GB & then 256Kbps unlimited.

*www.speedtest.net/result/2089349154.png


----------



## msn (Jul 30, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2090694553.png


Act Broadband. 999.00 + tax = 1100.00 Per Month.
Plan : ACT BB Premium / 10Mbps till 50GB, beyond that 512 kbps


----------



## SijuS (Jul 30, 2012)

Airtel BB - Plan 1599 + Tax
2 Mbps till 75 GB. 256 Kbps post that.

*www.speedtest.net/result/2090807905.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2092336121.png


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 31, 2012)

try enclosing the above link in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tag like this
*www.speedtest.net/result/2092336121.png


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 31, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2093094246.pngon Ubuntu


----------



## kisame (Aug 1, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/MNUgy.png
My college.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 1, 2012)

^^lol


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 1, 2012)

kisame said:


> *i.imgur.com/MNUgy.png
> My college.



In India? Where?


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 1, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2094890047.png


----------



## kisame (Aug 1, 2012)

@papul My college in Jabalpur.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 1, 2012)

@kisame: awesome.....


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 1, 2012)

@kisame good speeds bro.. I remember getting 50-60mbps couple of times on my local cable broadband lol


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 2, 2012)

^r u kiddin me?


Spoiler



*s19.postimage.org/575vvpctf/tumblr_lnvvueu_Ssj1qcj56b.png


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 6, 2012)

^^troller if you dont know something its better to ask.Other than posting useless memes.What he said is true.I understand what he means.


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^r u kiddin me?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Possible with Alliance Broadband and peering, my friend was hitting 80-90 mbps at times, the ISP caches the torrent and for those torrents speeds is as much as the link could handle.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 6, 2012)

oka got ur point!!!!


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 6, 2012)

tkin said:


> Possible with Alliance Broadband and peering, my friend was hitting 80-90 mbps at times, the ISP caches the torrent and for those torrents speeds is as much as the link could handle.



I was not talking about peering. I was talking about main speed  On Youtube speed was 6-8mB/s


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> I was not talking about peering. I was talking about main speed  On Youtube speed was 6-8mB/s


Very odd, a costly plan for sure, unless you are talking about colleges.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 6, 2012)

Pioneer eLabs Plan 10MBPS @1700 INR

*www.speedtest.net/result/2104417291.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/67552667.png


----------



## aaruni (Aug 6, 2012)

@bavusani : you are supposed to type [/IMG] in the end for photo to appear.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 6, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Beat this...
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1217024680.png
> 
> ...


Awesome..Seriously!lol


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 7, 2012)

tkin said:


> Very odd, a costly plan for sure, unless you are talking about colleges.



No, it was a Meghbela Connection. They are probably associated with Bharti Broadband (Airtel). In a month there used to be about 3-4 occasions where the speed gets super high for like 2hours. There's no limit to the fun, I easily download 20-30GB in that 2hours


----------



## Usui1811 (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's mine:

*speedtest.net/result/2088160121.png

I guess its really faster than 99% of the country... well thats the power of optical fibre.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 7, 2012)

^Nice.. Is it just a lucky speed boost? I don't see any 100mbps plan on ACT's website?


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 7, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2106606276.png
Railtel is Indian railways ISP. Its completely free for the employees of railways. never knew sarkari ISP could be this good  .
1)OFC right to your doorstep.
2)99.8% uptime
3) usually speed is 8-15 mbps
4) truly unlimited, No caps at all. 
5)this is the home connection so the speed is little less. At offices speed hovers around 20 MBPS+

Here is the latest result. Upload speed is limited for home connections

*www.speedtest.net/result/2107084192.png


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 8, 2012)

^These speeds are expected from Railtel.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 8, 2012)

Guys can we have some 3G/4G internet speedtests. Users from Kolkata/Bengaluru are lucky ones, as they've got Airtel's 4G. They could possibly post some?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 11, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2113208774.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2113211747.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2113212988.png


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 11, 2012)

Now beat this.
*www.speedtest.net/result/2113626211.png

 and this
*i.imgur.com/3LNV5l.png

The test didn't even complete.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 11, 2012)

Is it broadband ?
Or 2G EDGE/GPRS ?


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 11, 2012)

2G of course (Airtel).
On the contrary I got this on 3G:
*speedtest.net/result/2077893749.png

with a data card that supports max 7.2 mbps download


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 11, 2012)

How much speed do you guys want on 2G? It is like dial up for mobiles. Of course speeds will be like that.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 11, 2012)

May be 25kBps DL speed at EDGE ?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 11, 2012)

Revolution said:


> May be 25kBps DL speed at EDGE ?



which plan and cost?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 11, 2012)

My Broadband speed test ?
Its my new Alliance Zoom Plus which is 400kbps but giving less speed.
Cost Rs.499+Tax per month.


----------



## nav18 (Aug 11, 2012)

*speedtest.net/result/2087708524.png

Using Beam in Hyderabad.


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2012)

Revolution said:


> My Broadband speed test ?
> Its my new Alliance Zoom Plus which is 400kbps but giving less speed.
> Cost Rs.499+Tax per month.


Speed is correct, if it says 400kbps, its upto 400kbps, you never get more or equal, always a little less, even on bsnl.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 12, 2012)

Speed always shows a little higher when I had Reliance Wired Broadband.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 12, 2012)

nav18 said:


> *speedtest.net/result/2087708524.png
> 
> Using Beam in Hyderabad.



Beam always makes us jealous!damn


----------



## Revolution (Aug 12, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Now beat this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me beat u. 


*www.speedtest.net/result/2114738054.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 12, 2012)

wait i will break the record!

*i.imgur.com/92MgS.png
Go here but still cant break the record


----------



## Revolution (Aug 13, 2012)

Which ISP ?


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 13, 2012)

> Let me beat u. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2114738054.png



Sorry buddy! You couldn't . Mine is still the lowest. Imagine if the second test had completed. Ping time was 2006ms


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 13, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Now beat this.
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2113626211.png
> 
> 
> The test didn't even complete.



Never knew if such connections still existed. This result just makes me go like this ->


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 13, 2012)

^ This was on Airtel 2G. On 3G, the highest I've got is, 7.1 Mbps Download and about 4.9 Mbps Upload. Airtel's 2G is really pathetic, what really can you expect from that?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 13, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Which ISP ?


Airtel 2g connected to us server vpn!



CyberKID said:


> Sorry buddy! You couldn't . Mine is still the lowest. Imagine if the second test had completed. Ping time was 2006ms


Mine ping was 1400 almost


----------



## drmintumathew (Aug 14, 2012)

[URL=*www.speedtest.net]*www.speedtest.net/result/2117925113.png[/URL]
I recently started using the bsnl broadband connection....as of now i am satisfied with the speed ....but when i connect the phone and net via the splitter (bsnl provided) i am getting only a single ring from the telephone for incoming calls .... i can use the phone and net perfectly but am missing important calls because of this ....can any one help...should i get a different splitter....my plan is 500 1.5gb+night free


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 20, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2128757847.png
Bsnl 3g



Bsnl 3g


----------



## Usui1811 (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone yet posted any 4g speed here ?


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2012)

Reliance 3G, dunno plan details:
*www.speedtest.net/result/2129552685.png


----------



## Praveer (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is mine :

*www.speedtest.net/result/2142693964.png

Thank you


----------



## elafanto (Aug 31, 2012)

its my university broadband
*www.speedtest.net/result/2149319241.png


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 31, 2012)

Just random speedtest....."Hum sab ka pyara dulara ISP----MTNL"
*www.speedtest.net/result/2151436444.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/2151420122.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/2151423163.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/2151425497.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/2151438218.png


----------



## Praveer (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey all,

This is my speed test result :

*www.speedtest.net/result/2142977909.png


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 2, 2012)

^ Please do post the plan name and the cost too.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 2, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2154661121.png

I am from Hyderabad, but used the b'lore server.

ISP= BEAM FIBER
PLAN: 10MBPS
FUP: 10MBPS till 30gb. After 30gb 2MBPS.


----------



## akhilthgreat (Sep 2, 2012)

BSNL 750+
Rs.750 per month


----------



## havoknation (Sep 2, 2012)

Below is my internet speed.

ISP : Airtel

*www.speedtest.net/result/2154665387.png


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi all,

This is my broadband speed test result :


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 5, 2012)

Guys! Please post the ISP and the Plan Name+Cost too. It doesn't take more than a minute to add these two lines.


----------



## Kirankj1724 (Sep 6, 2012)

Location : Bangalore
ISP : Spectranet
Plan : 1.5 Mbps
Cost : Rs.1100

*www.speedtest.net/result/2161741076.png


----------



## Praveer (Sep 6, 2012)

Praveer said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This is my speed test result :
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2142977909.png



Plan name : Freedom 999

Cost per month : 999 + taxes


----------



## Gollum (Sep 6, 2012)

My speed test result 



Spoiler



*www.speedtest.net/result/2162399110.png


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 10, 2012)

My speed 

in Delhi


----------



## Ironman (Sep 11, 2012)

Gollum said:


> My speed test result
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really Please Post the Plan URL


----------



## Gollum (Sep 12, 2012)

Ironman said:


> Really Please Post the Plan URL



Sorry dude, company internet


----------



## suvajit (Sep 20, 2012)

My Speedtest Results
*www.speedtest.net/result/2190519055.png

Plan : 512 kbps unlimited
Price : 470/mnth
ISP : Wish Net Private Limited
Location : Burdwan, West Bengal


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 20, 2012)

Praveer said:


> Plan name : Freedom 999
> 
> Cost per month : 999 + taxes


Unlimited? FUP?


----------



## tejjammy (Sep 24, 2012)

Speed in college. One of the top colleges of India. Not naming for obvious reasons.


----------



## rahulonmars (Sep 24, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2198765275.png


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 24, 2012)

hey are you guys editing the pics ???

any ways any good isp in kolkata ?
i have the world phone "cable wallah " now, 
*www.speedtest.net/result/2198928214.png

rs 380 256 kbps. 


while downloading torrents(isp seeded) : ~2 MBps


----------



## theserpent (Sep 29, 2012)

havoknation said:


> Below is my internet speed.
> 
> ISP : Airtel
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2154665387.png


\

OMG! how much per month



tejjammy said:


> View attachment 7049
> 
> Speed in college. One of the top colleges of India. Not naming for obvious reasons.



 torrents work?



Gollum said:


> My speed test result
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool .....


----------



## rohitshubham (Oct 4, 2012)

speed test result NIT Patna.... During day... 100Mbps during night...

 speed test result NIT Patna.... During day... 100Mbps during night...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 9, 2012)

Posting this to let ourselves know how far we are behind in internet speeds. This is from my present location in Eindhoven, Netherlands.

*www.speedtest.net/result/2231137137.png


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 9, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2231209876.png

Plan : 256 kbps unlimited
Price : 625/mnth
ISP : BSNL broadband


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2232333534.png
Getting 4 mbps greater than what I should have.
Plan: 10mbps unlimited
ISP: Airtel (cable)
Price: 999/-


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 10, 2012)

AirTel and Meghbela combo?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

Local cable wallahs provide Airtel broadband  in the mane of Meghbela broadband.
Or to make it sound better, Airtel, in some cities in India, provide another alternate broadband in the name of Mebhbela. It is kind of tag.


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2012)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Posting this to let ourselves know how far we are behind in internet speeds. This is from my present location in Eindhoven, Netherlands.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2231137137.png


Yeah but at least we can download stuff without the fear of getting jail


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 11, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2235435215.png

Airtel 1300 : Rs1300+taxes @12%,2mbps upto 80gb and 256kbps post FUP,peak speed - 270kbps


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 19, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/2235435215.png
> Airtel 1300 : Rs1300+taxes @12%,2mbps upto 80gb and 256kbps post FUP,peak speed - 270kbps


Kool, arent there any 2 MBPS Post FUP and Higher Initial Speed in Blore? you broadband may be? i am hoping you are from blore.



abhijit_reddevil said:


> Posting this to let ourselves know how far we are behind in internet speeds. This is from my present location in Eindhoven, Netherlands.
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2231137137.png


what would be cost of that?



Praveer said:


> Hey all,
> This is my speed test result :
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2142977909.png


Why is the upload speed so low, Is it always like that. the difference is like 20 times


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 19, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> Kool, arent there any 2 MBPS Post FUP and Higher Initial Speed in Blore? you broadband may be? i am hoping you are from blore.



no as per my knowledge and btw i am from mysoreBut a friend of mine who live in punjab said to me he got his fup upgraded to 150 and he is on the same plan as mine


----------



## aaruni (Oct 19, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> Kool, arent there any 2 MBPS Post FUP and Higher Initial Speed in Blore? you broadband may be? i am hoping you are from blore.



You can opt for hathway broadband. They offer max speed of 5mbps and FUP of 20GB per month, but they don't count downloads on sundays!


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 19, 2012)

Here is mine 

*i.imgur.com/taItm.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 20, 2012)

aaruni said:


> You can opt for hathway broadband. They offer max speed of 5mbps and FUP of 20GB per month, but they don't count downloads on sundays!



have u edited it coz 0 ping is impossible!


----------



## aaruni (Oct 20, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> have u edited it coz 0 ping is impossible!



bro!, why you quote me ?

quote the other guy with zero ping..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2012)

zero ms ping is either due to rounding off(e.g. 0.491ms because server is too close),caching or some bug.exactly zero ms ping is not possible.if you want more information read this where it was explained how someone got a 0 ping.
Is 0ms of ping possible?


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 20, 2012)

Post FUP Speed Beam Broadband
*www.speedtest.net/result/2254352383.png
Rs 1110 - 10 MBPS upto 30 GB, 2 MBPS


----------



## Flash (Oct 21, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2254525713.png

BSNL - BB Home ULD 499
_512 Kbps upto 4 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 4 GB_


----------



## YashBhatt (Oct 21, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2254566060.png

Cable ISP (DL : 2Mbps  UL : 1Mbps)


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 22, 2012)

Guys is there a separate thread to post mobile speed tests?


----------



## aaruni (Oct 22, 2012)

This is my speedtest on a 2Mbps connection :

*www.speedtest.net/result/2258002314.png


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2258786805.png
Its a little slow today


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 23, 2012)

^ :O ....
*www.speedtest.net/result/2258806210.png


----------



## aaruni (Oct 23, 2012)

@Gollum : if you call that slow, our speeds must be a standstill for you....


----------



## Gollum (Oct 24, 2012)

aaruni said:


> @Gollum : if you call that slow, our speeds must be a standstill for you....



I run a software that runs from a remote server and it runs slow if the speed is less, Ideally it should be 80mbps and above but if it dipps [blame youtube] the softwre runs slow. And it gets really frustrating for me.


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 25, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2264531664.png
Airtel 3G Rs. 750 Plan-Delhi Circle

Tested again.
*www.speedtest.net/result/2264537828.png


----------



## fohimuddin (Oct 28, 2012)

*speedtest.net/result/1812271722.png


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Reliance Thunder 1099.. 4Mbps no FUP


*www.speedtest.net/result/2274630211.png


----------



## Vignesh B (Nov 4, 2012)

BSNL ULD Combo 899
*www.speedtest.net/result/2285369431.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2285381400.png


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 5, 2012)

mtnl delhi 1mbps ul 999pm

*www.speedtest.net/result/2285442836.png

finally my speed got upgraded. 4mbit ul 3699 pm 

*www.speedtest.net/result/2286694984.png


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys for FUP do they count both download+Upload?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 5, 2012)

if you see my speed test result you will
a)faint
B)rofl
c)get cardiac arrest


----------



## aaruni (Nov 5, 2012)

@Commander : post it anyways!


----------



## Vignesh B (Nov 5, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys for FUP do they count both download+Upload?


Not sure about what BSNL does.
But in my friend's place Airtel calculates both download+upload for FUP.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 6, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> mtnl delhi 1mbps ul 999pm
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2285442836.png
> 
> ...


You pay Rs.3699 per month for a 4 mbps connection?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 12, 2012)

in Mtnl they don't count upload



i m using Freedom 795





MTNL DELHI
Freedom 795
795/- per month (modem rent extra)
2Mbps till 10GB 512kbps afterwards


Best for me


----------



## Mr.Reese (Nov 26, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2332075566.png

hathway, 1.5mbps for 584 per month, 20 GB FUP


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2012)

During my recent visit to Bangalore found that one of the ISP's YOU is offereing 24 Mbps for Rs1063. That's brilliant. And here in Hyderabad still stuck with 10 Mbs for 1k.


----------



## aaruni (Nov 26, 2012)

but dude, the CC sucks for You Broadband.

Hathway 2Mbps, 20GB FUP


*www.speedtest.net/result/2332613672.png


----------



## Nipun (Nov 26, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> During my recent visit to Bangalore found that one of the ISP's YOU is offereing 24 Mbps for Rs1063. That's brilliant. And here in Hyderabad still stuck with 10 Mbs for 1k.



I get 2mbps with 10GB FUP for 1k!


----------



## v2kisad (Nov 29, 2012)

Experiencing High Speed Fiber Internet Connection for the First Time and apparently its unlimited with no FUP. It feels so much faster than my previous 2 Mbps connection.Awesome!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2012)

what's wrong with BSNL ? See the low upload speed 

*www.speedtest.net/result/2349710543.png

Server is in USA.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 10, 2012)

My college's speed test (Note: was downloading Ubuntu 12.04 too along with it)


----------



## perplexed (Dec 10, 2012)

My home speed !!


----------



## RON28 (Dec 15, 2012)

Bsnl 3G, i play counter strike 1.6 online with it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 16, 2012)

> I get 2mbps with 10GB FUP for 1k!


i get 2mbps with 12GB FUP for 0.65k (le MTNL) 
too bad i blew up the 12gb in 5 days


----------



## shreymittal (Dec 17, 2012)

Speed check from my vodafone edge connection.:screwy:


----------



## RON28 (Dec 18, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2378375627.png


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 22, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachmen...ntel-r-adapters-not-found-speedtest1.png.html
bsnl bbg combo 850 unlimited


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 23, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachmen...ntel-r-adapters-not-found-speedtest1.png.html
> bsnl bbg combo 850 unlimited


Could you post some details about that plan?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2012)

@ithehappy it gives 2 Mbps broadband speed till 8 GB and 512 kbps after 8 GB


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 23, 2012)

Here is my two connections
*i.imgur.com/taItm.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2389840014.png


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 23, 2012)

which college buddy i'm getting an admission soon. whichever it is please tell me..

*www.speedtest.net/result/2389871033.png

hell with me..

its for 380 rs  pm
 torrent speeds are 1.7~10 MBps for seeded torrents.
but for normal torrents and other stuff , its still 25 KBps.



Luffy said:


> My college's speed test (Note: was downloading Ubuntu 12.04 too along with it)
> 
> 
> View attachment 7955
> ...



buddy which college ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 24, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> buddy which college ??


NIT

now don't ask which NIT


----------



## theserpent (Dec 24, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> which college buddy i'm getting an admission soon. whichever it is please tell me..
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2389871033.png
> 
> ...



1 MB/S with a connection of 0.25 Mb/s ?? How


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 25, 2012)

^^local peers(aka something like a city lan) facility is provided by many cable isp.so on a cable lan with a connection of 256kbps if you are downloading a torrent which is seeded by another person in your city using same cable isp then obviously you will get very high speeds on such torrent.


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 25, 2012)

^Wow that's cool seriously.


----------



## eminem.shady (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank you Reliance for providing this speed at home .. Reliance Freeedom 999 roxx 

*www.speedtest.net/result/2392736834.png


----------



## theserpent (Dec 25, 2012)

^^ Can you download from torrents or are they blocked


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 25, 2012)

eminem.shady said:


> Thank you Reliance for providing this speed at home .. Reliance Freeedom 999 roxx
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2392736834.png



is the speed constant,?
i mean is there any problem with the service or anything ???



101gamzer said:


> ^Wow that's cool seriously.



not that cool if you have to submit the links and names of all the torrents to the ISP 
and they will decide whether they have to download it onto their servers or not.
and if they download it, the speed's good.
if not then keep waiting..
hehehe
but actually,
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/145143.html is much more luckier.

getting higher than my "seeded" peers download speed.
great..


----------



## eminem.shady (Dec 25, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Can you download from torrents or are they blocked




Nothing Blocked ... everything works .. twitter at times has issues ..thats all ...


----------



## eminem.shady (Dec 25, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> is the speed constant,?
> i mean is there any problem with the service or anything ???
> 
> speed varies a little bit at times ...but hey, who doesnt have that ..but i dont think its dropped below 1 Mbps at any point of time ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2012)

> not that cool if you have to submit the links and names of all the torrents to the ISP
> and they will decide whether they have to download it onto their servers or not.


completely wrong.torrent main functionality is that unlike conventional file sharing methods it does not distribute from a server.isp has nothing to do with torrent as you are downloading directly from another person's pc.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 26, 2012)

^^
i have checked peers tab buddy,
its the same stupid IP address through which i have to sign in to have internet access.
may be in my case it is.
and in case of most of others, its like what you have said..
and also speeds are amazing also for IP addresses that are similar to mine.
that means they are located nearby.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 1, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2405730910.png

Benefits of living in Hyderabad


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 1, 2013)

^^ @ssk_the_gr8: for how much ??


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 1, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ @ssk_the_gr8: for how much ??



660 , 20 gb fup , 768 kbps after reaching fup


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

@mastercool8695,i know its late but want to clear the situation in your case.in case of cable isp's in peers tab you see the same ip address you use to login because all the traffic is being routed through your cable isp's main router but that does not mean your isp is downloading & distributing any torrent from their server.your isp is simply the medium through which distribution takes place not a source.*there is no isp in the world(except India) which download & then distribute torrents using their servers & never will be.*


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @mastercool8695,i know its late but want to clear the situation in your case.in case of cable isp's in peers tab you see the same ip address you use to login because all the traffic is being routed through your cable isp's main router but that does not mean your isp is downloading & distributing any torrent from their server.your isp is simply the medium through which distribution takes place not a source.*there is no isp in the world which download & then distribute torrents using their servers & never will be.*


No, some local ISPs have their own servers, like alliancebroadband in kolkata, they seed popular torrents, they have a 30TB NAS, keeps a lot of files cached. Saves bandwidth a lot.

And yes its illegal.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

> they have a 30TB NAS, keeps a lot of files cached


what can i say?it happens only in India


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 1, 2013)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> 660 , 20 gb fup , 768 kbps after reaching fup



is it unlimited ????
i mean do they charge for usage above FUP ??

@tkin: i dont think its illegal until you are cache-ing legal torrents, is it ??

yup.
30 tb is great..
let them grow, the'll soon turn 1 PB (petabyte)
man.. that would be awsum.
.



whitestar_999 said:


> what can i say?it happens only in India



why the facepalm gesture buddy ?
whats bad in that..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 1, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2406467380.png

At my hotel in Hyderabad



mastercool8695 said:


> is it unlimited ????
> i mean do they charge for usage above FUP ??



yeah it's unlimited, after 20 gb it's 768 kbps


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> is it unlimited ????
> i mean do they charge for usage above FUP ??
> 
> @tkin:* i dont think its illegal until you are cache-ing legal torrents, is it ??*
> ...


That's precisely what they cache, ran test, no cache with any popular free linux distro, only for movies/games, they have a pirate site which lists these files as well, only accessible to alliance users.

Its not bad, its just illegal.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

isp gets a license to provide net services not to run download servers which i am sure is not included in their license terms & conditions & this is why no isp anywhere in world can legally provide such download service.even linux distribution servers are of organizations/universities & not isp's.


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> isp gets a license to provide net services not to run download servers which i am sure is not included in their license terms & conditions & this is why no isp anywhere in world can legally provide such download service.even linux distribution servers are of organizations/universities & not isp's.


Well, linux distros can be distributed by anyone freely without any license I think. As for pirated stuff, this is India, I can go to a roadside shop and buy anything from the latest movies and games at 50/- per disc, so the net piracy is not that big an issue atm.

To give an example, a roadside cd vendor here once said that he makes a profit of 60k per month, and there are pirate distri chains here that make huge profits.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

^^i know linux is free to distribute but isp is not legally allowed to distribute any 3rd party data(aka not created/owned by isp) from their servers as per their license of providing internet services.this is the reason why all linux servers are run by non-profit/business organizations or educational institutions but never by isp.


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^i know linux is free to distribute but isp is not legally allowed to distribute any 3rd party data(aka not created/owned by isp) from their servers as per their license of providing internet services.this is the reason why all linux servers are run by non-profit/business organizations or educational institutions but never by isp.


If permitted they can, cause I remember Sourceforge's codes were hosted by ISP sometime back.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

which isp?as far as i know bsnl/mtnl,biggest indian isp,has never offered any software to download except their own modem software.even for adobe reader bsnl sites simply say that to read pdf documents(manual etc) user need to download & install adobe reader & redirect them to adobe's site to download.i seriously doubt that it is legal if isp like bsnl can't provide download to at least some popular softwares/freewares.


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> which isp?as far as i know bsnl/mtnl,biggest indian isp,has never offered any software to download except their own modem software.even for adobe reader bsnl sites simply say that to read pdf documents(manual etc) user need to download & install adobe reader & redirect them to adobe's site to download.i seriously doubt that it is legal if isp like bsnl can't provide download to at least some popular softwares/freewares.


On that count, this is alliance boradband kolkata site: Download Softwares


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

i am almost sure that this is illegal even assuming that alliance got permission from these software makers to distribute them(which i seriously doubt).isp is supposed to provide only internet services not distribution servers(email servers don't come under this & the reason why isp's like bsnl provide their own email service even if nobody uses it).


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i am almost sure that this is illegal even assuming that alliance got permission from these software makers to distribute them(which i seriously doubt).isp is supposed to provide only internet services not distribution servers(email servers don't come under this & the reason why isp's like bsnl provide their own email service even if nobody uses it).


No one cares here.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 1, 2013)

man it was a "Post your Speedtest results" some days back.
sorry i also did participate. 
but lets end this.
haha


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2013)

my best results in my siggy ..too bad I'm not getting that kind of speeds anympre ..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 1, 2013)

3g Unlimited.......


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

pkkumarcool said:


> 3g Unlimited.......
> 
> View attachment 8758


What's the FUP limit? There has to be one, there are no true 3g unlimited plans, after FUP you'll get reduced speeds.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 1, 2013)

@tkin,there is a way to use unlimited 3g by using proxy/vpn tricks.it works in many circles & with many operators.my brother use this trick on vodafone delhi & download with 2mbps unlimited though connection stability is not guaranteed but still he can use unlimited 2mbps for at least 10-12 hours on any day(limited by proxy he use & not the trick's limit,if you have a premium vpn subscription you can easily achieve 8-10mbps on vodafone delhi).


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @tkin,there is a way to use unlimited 3g by using proxy/vpn tricks.it works in many circles & with many operators.my brother use this trick on vodafone delhi & download with 2mbps unlimited though connection stability is not guaranteed but still he can use unlimited 2mbps for at least 10-12 hours on any day(limited by proxy he use & not the trick's limit,if you have a premium vpn subscription you can easily achieve 8-10mbps on vodafone delhi).


Does it work on aircell? I am thinking abut getting an aircell 3g sim.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 1, 2013)

I wanna know too.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> What's the FUP limit? There has to be one, there are no true 3g unlimited plans, after FUP you'll get reduced speeds.


no


whitestar_999 said:


> @tkin,there is a way to use unlimited 3g by using proxy/vpn tricks.it works in many circles & with many operators.my brother use this trick on vodafone delhi & download with 2mbps unlimited though connection stability is not guaranteed but still he can use unlimited 2mbps for at least 10-12 hours on any day(limited by proxy he use & not the trick's limit,if you have a premium vpn subscription you can easily achieve 8-10mbps on vodafone delhi).



why reveal


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

pkkumarcool said:


> no
> 
> 
> why reveal


I'd have known anyway, you know me


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 1, 2013)

the trick is not guaranteed to work all the time & on all days so at best it is good as backup/alternate option but a bad choice as a primary connection.i am not confirmed about this working on aircel at the moment.only confirmation i have is for vodafone that too in delhi circle only.also using vpn/proxy break many downloading/streaming sites.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> the trick is not guaranteed to work all the time & on all days so at best it is good as backup/alternate option but a bad choice as a primary connection.i am not confirmed about this working on aircel at the moment.only confirmation i have is for vodafone that too in delhi circle only.also using vpn/proxy break many downloading/streaming sites.


Not with premium one 
Check this one


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 2, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2478988815.png

^700kbps connection from Alliance.. rs750 + tax... from 1am to 9am speed is 4mbps...


*i.imgur.com/5FLrFBM.jpg

^speed on most of the good torrents and youtube videos.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> I'd have known anyway, you know me



I don't know yet.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 2, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/2478988815.png
> 
> ^700kbps connection from Alliance.. rs750 + tax... from 1am to 9am speed is 4mbps...
> 
> ...




that my friend is 8*4=32 mbps or 4 MBps
indeed awesome


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2013)

running IDM download is not a good way to know/calculate speeds.once IDM finish downloading then use file size & time taken to calculate speed.also there maybe some caching by cable isp so best way is to download from microsoft site(some big setup/service pack).


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2480964107.png

MTNL @599

This **** is constant.. Never increases or decreases...


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/2480964107.png
> 
> MTNL @599
> 
> This **** is constant.. Never increases or decreases...


I feel your pain, the throttling software BSNL/MTNL uses is state of the art, the only time it fails if they are upgrading etc.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> I feel your pain, the throttling software BSNL/MTNL uses is state of the art, the only time it fails if they are upgrading etc.



Baddest part, never saw it fail in the last 5 years...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2013)

^^what are you crying about?MTNL has some good UL plans unlike BSNL where the only option to get truly UL high speed plan is 2mbps UL for rs.9000.mtnl has 1mbps UL for 999 & 2mbps UL for 1899.if bsnl had such plans i wouldn't even think twice before getting one.


----------



## masterkd (Feb 3, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2482218943.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/76565096.png

Really happy with Alliance!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

47ms to mumbai? BSNL user here, kill me nao


----------



## masterkd (Feb 3, 2013)

Other than the illegal thingy (you know what I mean) Alliance is awesome.


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

masterkd said:


> Other than the illegal thingy (you know what I mean) Alliance is awesome.


I was shocked by that ping, I get good pings like that(below 80ms) only during night time, in day time, pings are worse than ever:

*www.speedtest.net/result/2482239608.png


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 3, 2013)

masterkd said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/2482218943.png
> 
> *www.pingtest.net/result/76565096.png
> 
> Really happy with Alliance!!



Guess we are using the same plan  Now Alliance also stopped that stupid force-ads.. So currentl Alliance rocks. Their 2.5k plan is totally awesome, day 2.5mbps + night 10mbps + torrent/youtube 45mbps..

P.S. I wish they had increased the day speed to 1mbps for rs750 plan.. 700kbps is still too slow to download few things.




tkin said:


> I was shocked by that ping, I get good pings like that(below 80ms) only during night time, in day time, pings are worse than ever:
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2482239608.png



Pings at day time...

*www.pingtest.net/result/76572521.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/2482494393.png


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Why you keep posting Alliance?
*t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTjw0DMbddXMyRY4VXKLEihH-a3EtDvd1PnkFmuxfjnNrer7RQD


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> Why you keep posting Alliance?
> *t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTjw0DMbddXMyRY4VXKLEihH-a3EtDvd1PnkFmuxfjnNrer7RQD



i understand your pain..


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> Why you keep posting Alliance?
> *t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTjw0DMbddXMyRY4VXKLEihH-a3EtDvd1PnkFmuxfjnNrer7RQD



Because it is that good. Soon you are going to enjoy high speeds too in Hyderabad.


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Because it is that good. Soon you are going to enjoy high speeds too in Hyderabad.


Only if Beam services my area, gonna send them a mail soon. Else Aircell 3G all the way


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 3, 2013)

why use wired broadband if u have 3g


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

pkkumarcool said:


> why use wired broadband if u have 3g


A. FUP, 
B. Price.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> A. FUP,
> B. Price.



Roger that


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 4, 2013)

3g services is too costly but aircel 3g has some good tariff.but speed is lowest than other 3g providers.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> 3g services is too costly but aircel 3g has some good tariff.but speed is lowest than other 3g providers.


Yeah, but faster than any 2G or BSNL cheap wireline connection, I tested it in Cilus's home, got 400KBBps easy


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yeah, but faster than any 2G or BSNL cheap wireline connection, I tested it in Cilus's home, got 400KBBps easy



maybe its better than bsnl.i get max 200-250 kbps.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> maybe its better than bsnl.i get max 200-250 kbps.



Anything will be better than MTNL and BSNL..



Gaurav265 said:


> maybe its better than bsnl.i get max 200-250 kbps.



Anything will be better than MTNL and BSNL..


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 4, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Anything will be better than MTNL and BSNL..
> 
> 
> 
> Anything will be better than MTNL and BSNL..



it is not necessary.



This is the speed of reliance 2G internet.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 4, 2013)

^^ pings better


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 4, 2013)

pkkumarcool said:


> ^^ pings better


----------



## ratul (Feb 7, 2013)

darn, i've a very slow internet connection, 650/- per month, speed 768kbps, no FUP.. It's actually 750/-, but we take 3-months pack, which costs us ~1.9k... 
good to know that i get the promised speeds.. 
*speedtest.net/result/2491151555.png
*pingtest.net/result/76758149.png​
Connection through a local ISP : *ANI Network*.


----------



## Rajat Giri (Feb 7, 2013)

Here are mine
*www.speedtest.net/result/2491932172.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 7, 2013)

Rajat Giri said:


> Here are mine
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2491932172.png



Give the detailes location,plan company ur experiance


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 7, 2013)

*BSNL UL750*

*www.speedtest.net/result/2492080879.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/76779624.png


----------



## Rajat Giri (Feb 8, 2013)

It is SSV Broadband. 1Mbps @ 550 Rs. Per Month and no FUP truly unlimited..I'm living in Navi Mumbai.
*www.pingtest.net/result/76821997.png


----------



## Shankar9822 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello all,

O got updated to BSNL 900 ULD plan which offers 4 MBPS till first 8 GB. I did run the speed test and here what comes out of it.
Should I not get 4 MBPS during the test or the below result normal??

*www.speedtest.net/result/2500630808.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 11, 2013)

usually to get 4mbps speeds you have to contact local exchange to increase your connection port speed limit to 4mbps from 2mbps(default).


----------



## Shankar9822 (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay,
I will contact the exchange and test is again....


----------



## Shankar9822 (Feb 14, 2013)

Did contact the telephone exchange and got it rectified but still getting the same result.
Please help...

*www.speedtest.net/result/2508758596.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 18, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2515417601.png

NO FUP !!!!!!! I can download 30GB and beyond with this speed


----------



## Droid (Feb 18, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2516415868.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2516415868.png


----------



## nitheeshr (Feb 18, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2517042956.png

Asianet Broadband - Xpress 520 plan


----------



## theserpent (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> Only if Beam services my area, gonna send them a mail soon. Else Aircell 3G all the way



Avoid Old hyderabad please you will suffer to the core

You people have awesome speeds how much do you pay droid

@tkin
AFAIK Airtel also has awesome plans in HYD like 8 Mbps for 1k



tkin said:


> Only if Beam services my area, gonna send them a mail soon. Else Aircell 3G all the way



Avoid Old hyderabad please you will suffer to the core

god dam this TDF editor


----------



## Ironman (Feb 19, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/2515417601.png
> 
> NO FUP !!!!!!! I can download 30GB and beyond with this speed



How where are you from ?


----------



## shreymittal (Feb 21, 2013)

View attachment 9082
What about this?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2013)

Ironman said:


> How where are you from ?



Bhubaneswar


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 23, 2013)

I am Done With This UL750 Plan ... Any Other Plan With 1 Mbps or Higher Unlimited in price of 1 K PM In Ahmadabad .... Probably with Landline Support !!! Dont want to throw my modem away !!


----------



## Shankar9822 (Mar 3, 2013)

Finally got the 4 Mbps working.... I think so...

*www.speedtest.net/result/2546633386.png


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2013)

Shankar9822 said:


> Finally got the 4 Mbps working.... I think so...
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2546633386.png


Which plan, tariff?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 5, 2013)

*speedtest.net/result/2531965453.pngAirtel


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2551982869.png


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 5, 2013)

Anynone can beat this? 

*www.speedtest.net/result/2552051745.png

On BSNL ULD Combo 900
Horrible FUP.


----------



## sumit05 (Mar 6, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2554074000.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2554074000.png


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 6, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2555105198.png

The download speed is exact of the plan I took .


----------



## sujeet2555 (Mar 10, 2013)

what's the use ,when you get different result for different server .here is another result from diff server.
i am BSNL UL750+ (60-62kB/s)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2562365365.png


----------



## deoxy (Mar 10, 2013)

fup 5gb per day


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 10, 2013)

deoxy said:


> View attachment 9367
> 
> fup 5gb per day


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 10, 2013)

Airtel 3G Delhi
*www.speedtest.net/result/2564166936.png


----------



## d3p (Mar 16, 2013)

Airtel 8Mb/s - 80GB FUP

*www.speedtest.net/result/2578044080.png


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 16, 2013)

Here it goes


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 16, 2013)

deoxy said:


> View attachment 9367
> 
> fup 5gb per day



WTF!!!! u sure u r not messin with us???


----------



## pacificb0y (Mar 25, 2013)

mineeeee

*www.speedtest.net/result/2597338245.png


----------



## theterminator (Mar 30, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2610650510.png


----------



## tkin (Apr 3, 2013)

Speedtest is not loading for some reason, maybe dns, anyway:
*i.imgur.com/3N6Nkhf.jpg

This on a conn. being shared by 3 guys, doing fb etc.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2013)

^^so finally enjoying good net speeds in Hyd.btw which plan/isp.


----------



## tkin (Apr 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^so finally enjoying good net speeds in Hyd.btw which plan/isp.


Beam, the router is cr@p though, not sure about the plan, will check tomorrow.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2013)

I hate you


----------



## Gollum (Apr 4, 2013)

Company Internet  Mega download speeds lol
*www.speedtest.net/result/2620969101.png
*img14.imageshack.us/img14/9189/89612042.jpg


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 4, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Company Internet  Mega download speeds



Holy mother of download speed. U r getting 5.x mbps in downloading where i get 1mbps awesome mann..


----------



## Gollum (Apr 4, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Holy mother of download speed. U r getting 5.x mbps in downloading where i get 1mbps awesome mann..



sadly, its a little slow today, we don't download torrent etc. Imagine the horror 
so only HD videos on youtube , play it like it was there on the HDD


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 4, 2013)

Gollum said:


> sadly, its a little slow today, we don't download torrent etc. Imagine the horror
> so only HD videos on youtube , play it like it was there on the HDD



Holy Fu(k no torrents. even my net plays Full HD vids butter smooth but then i can't open anything else execpt google.

Ok then watch the video i have posted in YT thread


----------



## tkin (Apr 4, 2013)

Gollum said:


> sadly, its a little slow today, we don't download torrent etc. Imagine the horror
> so only HD videos on youtube , play it like it was there on the HDD


My company doesn't even allow me to carry a pen drive inside, let alone torrents


----------



## nginx (Apr 4, 2013)

Damn tkin that was fast. Gone for a week and already settled with your own Internet Connection?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> My company doesn't even allow me to carry a pen drive inside, let alone torrents



that sucks. we carry harddrives and best part is office wifi for mobile [special wifi for mobiles and tablets - good for updating all android apps on my phone ]
for us, open anything but don't misuse it


----------



## amjath (Apr 4, 2013)

^ my TL use to watch and download HD movies when he was working in HP


----------



## Gollum (Apr 4, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^ my TL use to watch and download HD movies when he was working in HP



yeah well there are some who don't give a rats behind but I not one of those


----------



## avtar2008 (Apr 8, 2013)

*speedtest.net/result/2385805591.png
my university hostel's wifi,no fup,no blocked sites except torrents. But we have another ways of downloading torrent,if required.

this is a recent screenshot of IDM:
*i.imgur.com/Y3h2tXo.png


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

^^which university in delhi


----------



## avtar2008 (Apr 8, 2013)

kurukshetra university,kurukshetra


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

avtar2008 said:


> kurukshetra university,kurukshetra



OK your server shows New Delhi I thought u r in Delhi 

Yay...!!! Completed 500 posts


----------



## avtar2008 (Apr 8, 2013)

I only selected delhi server for speedtest. It is the nearest server and given me lowest ping.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 9, 2013)

avtar2008 said:


> I only selected delhi server for speedtest. It is the nearest server and given me lowest ping.



Ok
BTW very good speed u r getting


----------



## deoxy (Apr 11, 2013)

University internet





gta0gagan said:


> WTF!!!! u sure u r not messin with us???


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 11, 2013)

deoxy said:


> View attachment 9970
> University internet



Which university?


----------



## deoxy (Apr 11, 2013)

papul1993 said:


> Which university?


LNMIIT Jaipur


----------



## tkin (Apr 11, 2013)

nginx said:


> Damn tkin that was fast. Gone for a week and already settled with your own Internet Connection?


Every PG in hyd has beam wi fi in every floor(mine is shared by 10 guys at times), 15mbps, 2mbps post fup(25GB I think), I'll take a dedicated conn. when I move to a flat after training(in july).


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 13, 2013)

tkin said:


> Every PG in hyd has beam wi fi in every floor(mine is shared by 10 guys at times), 15mbps, 2mbps post fup(25GB I think), I'll take a dedicated conn. when I move to a flat after training(in july).



how u reached hyderabad?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 13, 2013)

^^he just joined a company there for his 1st job after college.


----------



## tkin (Apr 21, 2013)

Airtel 3G, 250/- plan, 1GB, post fup 3/- per MB, my corporate connection does not support unlimited plans....... 

*www.speedtest.net/android/430399173.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2013)

Spoiler






avtar2008 said:


> *speedtest.net/result/2385805591.png
> my university hostel's wifi,no fup,no blocked sites except torrents. But we have another ways of downloading torrent,if required.
> 
> this is a recent screenshot of IDM:
> *i.imgur.com/Y3h2tXo.png





there's always a way for techies like us


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 25, 2013)

Minee

*www.speedtest.net/result/2669104647.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 26, 2013)

Mine!!!


*i.imgur.com/dp6xdXs.jpg


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 27, 2013)

Something just happened to my connection for 1 sec
*www.speedtest.net/result/2672951446.png


----------



## Ayuclack (May 15, 2013)

Upgraded To Vodaphone Sill Have BSNL !!!

*www.speedtest.net/result/2709470110.png


----------



## rajnusker (May 15, 2013)

Nothing special.. But oh well..

*www.speedtest.net/result/2709533618.png


----------



## papul1993 (May 17, 2013)

@Ayuclack Nice! What's the plan? Price per month?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 28, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2736678778.png

250inr plan. Tata docomo prepaid


----------



## CommanderX (May 30, 2013)

Vodafone 3G Ahmedabad
Rs. 1250 pm (but i only pay 900 - company discount)
8GB limit


----------



## kARTechnology (May 30, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2646816805.png
I did get 35-40mbps download AND UPLOAD but i did not take a screenshot or copied my like...

don't know what to download...internet usage statistics show that I downloaded/browsed 70gb in 1 month


----------



## .jRay. (May 30, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2727255042.png


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 30, 2013)

dare to compare with this???
*i.imgur.com/pTPQwew.png?1


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 8, 2013)

My college wifi speed

*img812.imageshack.us/img812/6377/rnsitspeed.png


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> My college wifi speed
> 
> *img812.imageshack.us/img812/6377/rnsitspeed.png



nice, is it consistent?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes. After the router in junior boys hostel was shutdown.


----------



## cool_techboy (Jul 2, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2810523516.png
RS 440 - 7GB LIMITED @ 10Mbps


----------



## shoebahmed (Jul 2, 2013)

660 INR monthly for this..
*www.speedtest.net/result/2810974415.png


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 3, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/2646816805.png
> I did get 35-40mbps download AND UPLOAD but i did not take a screenshot or copied my like...
> 
> don't know what to download...internet usage statistics show that I downloaded/browsed 70gb in 1 month


Check your Speedtest Results, if that's on your computer. If it's been achieved, it'll be there in the best result.
BTW here's mine.
*www.speedtest.net/result/2803750976.png
Airtel 3G Delhi. Didn't knew Dhaka has shifted that close to Delhi.


----------



## amjath (Jul 3, 2013)

Before FUP
*www.speedtest.net/result/2812520297.png
BSNL UL800 - 800+tax


----------



## Gollum (Jul 3, 2013)

Shifted to new office
Speed is a little less here
*www.speedtest.net/result/2812783529.png


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 3, 2013)

^ How come your Upload speed is greater than your download speed? Normally it's the other way round na?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2013)

Simple & silly me.. 
*www.speedtest.net/result/2812831132.png


----------



## Gollum (Jul 3, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> ^ How come your Upload speed is greater than your download speed? Normally it's the other way round na?



more ppl downloading stuff, less ppl uploading


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 3, 2013)

Aircel 3g on my handset. I can get much better speed and pings by using a dongle.

*www.speedtest.net/result/2813607867.png


----------



## amjath (Jul 4, 2013)

Gollum said:


> more ppl downloading stuff, less ppl uploading



u in chennai?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 10, 2013)

Simply Awesome.....
*www.speedtest.net/result/2827476790.png

ISP @ Beam Telecom
Plan @ B MAX 1110
15 MBPS @ Rs.1120
FUP Limit @ 50GB
Post FUP @ 2MBPS Unlimited
Browser @ Firefox 22.0


----------



## swatkats (Jul 10, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2827610160.png


ISP: Beam Fiber
Plan : 15mbps till 50Gb(only Downloads) and 2mbps unlimited.
Price: 999+Taxes = Rs.1122


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 10, 2013)

This was the speed i got from my BSNL broadband 
*www.speedtest.net/result/2827618270.png

This was the speed i got from my tata Docomo 3G on xperia L. I was shocked at 6172kbps so i conducted another test & i got even more speed :O :O :O 
*i.imgur.com/wctWhng.png

*i.imgur.com/f9o26XF.png

& here's my tata docomo 2G speed..still decent enough..
*i.imgur.com/uKsOydD.png


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 13, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/2646816805.png
> I did get 35-40mbps download AND UPLOAD but i did not take a screenshot or copied my like...
> 
> don't know what to download...internet usage statistics show that I downloaded/browsed 70gb in 1 month


Wow that makes me feel miserable...lol

This is my Home 750UL
*www.speedtest.net/result/2833877709.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/2833891157.png
Since i am a regular online gamer, what BSNL plan will be suitable. Will incresing my PLAN to say 1000 increase the upload speed? I think upload is more important than download for online gaming ...need advice


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 13, 2013)

^^for online gaming what matters is ping times(preferably <50ms & even in worst case <100ms) which you will never get with bsnl/reliance no matter what plan you use.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 13, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^for online gaming what matters is ping times(preferably <50ms & even in worst case <100ms) which you will never get with bsnl/reliance no matter what plan you use.


 ok, i can go lie down in the corner and cry....
So that means even if i go for the extremely expensive plans like 8Mbps plans i will still lag??? 

*www.pingtest.net/result/83687095.png

PING ... R.I.P


----------



## amjath (Jul 13, 2013)

^BSNL RIP bro and sometimes pings are faster also slower


----------



## swatkats (Jul 14, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Will incresing my PLAN to say 1000 increase the upload speed? I think upload is more important than download for online gaming ...need advice


Hello, Increasing plan won't Increase your upload speed. As it is a ADSL2 Connection you will hardly get 1mbps upload.
Upgrading your connection to FTTH will Help you get Good upload speeds.



CyberKID said:


> Check your Speedtest Results, if that's on your computer. If it's been achieved, it'll be there in the best result.


That's From a Wireline broadband. His ISP leased line from Vodafone.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 5, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2881755402.png

BITS Pilani


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 5, 2013)

Now Beam Fiber in Hyderabad has 15Mbps for Rs 999 with FUP of 50 GB.


----------



## ratul (Aug 8, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2887361135.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2887361135.png

ISP: ANI Network
Monthly Rental: Rs.650
FUP: No FUP, Unlimited..


----------



## Gollum (Aug 8, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2887493294.png

speed is again slow today


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 8, 2013)

Gollum said:


> speed is again slow today



Well if that's slow then my connection doesn't connect to internet..


----------



## Gollum (Aug 8, 2013)

amjath said:


> u in chennai?



no its a server that I pinged to 
that server is located in chennai
I am in Blore



Chaitanya said:


> Well if that's slow then my connection doesn't connect to internet..



my office apps work on internet and each mbps speed difference counts


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 8, 2013)

gollum said:


> my office apps work on internet and each mbps speed difference counts



o i c


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2013)

Gollum said:


> no its a server that I pinged to
> that server is located in chennai
> I am in Blore
> 
> ...


I work in citrix xenapp vm, here, the ping kills me, all time lag 

@home:
*i.imgur.com/NX4pHXB.jpg

Beam telecom.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> I work in citrix xenapp vm, here, the ping kills me, all time lag
> 
> @home:
> *i.imgur.com/NX4pHXB.jpg
> ...



I also use citrix xenapp click
along with two other online tools
ping is good but speed matters too.


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 9, 2013)

Reliance 3G in Mumbai.


----------



## amjath (Aug 9, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Reliance 3G in Mumbai.



It shows 4g LTE


----------



## breathslayer (Aug 10, 2013)

Ookla Speedtest - My Results

Area- Kharghar, Navi Mumbai

ISP- D-Vois SSV

Plan- 12GB Ltd for a month @ 590 (For a speed upto 10mbps)

Planning to go for Unlimited for 6 months @ 1mbps for rs.3000.


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 11, 2013)

amjath said:


> It shows 4g LTE



That's just a tweak on the ROM.

Update: got double speed today


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 21, 2013)

*RIP *my bsnl
Moved moved to *beam fiber* and service is good till now.



*www.speedtest.net/result/2914817066.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/85336547.png


----------



## amjath (Aug 21, 2013)

^ what the hell, mother of pings 0-2 ms


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 23, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2917478060.png

Using unlimited 2g plan from airtel @199inr. I've already passed the FUP, so I should be getting 40 kbps now. BTW it's enough for accessing thinkdigit.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 23, 2013)

speed for the DAY
*www.speedtest.net/result/2918008910.png


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 23, 2013)

^^


----------



## Anshu Singh (Sep 1, 2013)

BSNL 3G lol .................i think server is down today too much traffic

*www.speedtest.net/result/2937532589.png


*www.speedtest.net/result/2937528645.png


Or  i usually get 300 to 600 KBps speed in BSNL 3G.


----------



## swatkats (Sep 2, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> *RIP *my bsnl
> Moved moved to *beam fiber* and service is good till now.


In case you have problem in future and customer care isn't Properly Responding. Don't mind asking Customer care guy to transfer the call to Floor manager> He can make things happen in No time.  Just trouble him.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 2, 2013)

Speed of the Day
*www.speedtest.net/result/2938716232.png


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 2, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Speed of the Day
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2938716232.png


I didnt know India offered such high broadband speeds to its customers.Are you on a corporate plan or consumer plan ?
How much are you paying for it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2013)

Beam Fiber
Plan-15MBPS
Price-1138
FUP Limit-50GB
Post FUP-2MBPS Unlimited
*www.speedtest.net/result/2939403295.png


*www.pingtest.net/result/85856472.png


----------



## amjath (Sep 2, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> I didnt know India offered such high broadband speeds to its customers.Are you on a corporate plan or consumer plan ?
> How much are you paying for it?



Look at his ISP, its where he is working


----------



## Gollum (Sep 3, 2013)

Haaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha
*www.speedtest.net/result/2940703375.png


----------



## amjath (Sep 3, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2940703375.png[/img]



When u alone at the office???


----------



## ratul (Sep 3, 2013)

My newly joined office's speedtest, not that fast i suppose:
*www.speedtest.net/result/2941223603.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2941223603.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2013)

My Broadband speed
*www.speedtest.net/result/2940232224.png


----------



## Gollum (Sep 8, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2940703375.png



Speed at home
*www.speedtest.net/result/2952121291.png


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 9, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2953732522.png


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 10, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2956019918.png


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2013)

Upgraded to 8Mbps with 125GB FUP cap on airtel @ 2099+tax
*www.speedtest.net/result/2957429648.png


----------



## IndianRambo (Sep 10, 2013)

Lol super upgrade


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Upgraded to 8Mbps with 125GB FUP cap on airtel @ 2099+tax
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2957429648.png



You Airtel & Beam people get all the good stuffs


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2013)

I might just change to ACT next month or so


----------



## Tenida (Sep 11, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I might just change to ACT next month or so




Lot of options there


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 11, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Upgraded to 8Mbps with 125GB FUP cap on airtel @ 2099+tax
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2957429648.png



I pay same amount for 80GB on 2Mbps 

4Mbps and 8Mbps plans are not available in Kolkata (not all areas).


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I pay same amount for 80GB on 2Mbps
> 
> 4Mbps and 8Mbps plans are not available in Kolkata (not all areas).



*i.imgur.com/N7Hsrba.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 11, 2013)

RCuber said:


> *i.imgur.com/N7Hsrba.jpg



In that case please help me find a job there


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> In that case please help me find a job there



let me first find one for myself


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 11, 2013)

^^


----------



## Tenida (Sep 11, 2013)

RCuber said:


> let me first find one for myself



LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 11, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I might just change to ACT next month or so



i m just so jealous of u guys.......


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 20, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2979018024.png
BB plans in delhi suxx .
:sob: :sob:


----------



## Gollum (Sep 20, 2013)

RCuber said:


> let me first find one for myself



join a call center.


----------



## ispyder (Sep 21, 2013)

My speed is below
 *www.speedtest.net/my-result/2981795752
*www.speedtest.net/result/2981795752.png


My internet connection is *FREE* because its Railnet, provided by Govt. for free to all the IAS officers, and I am lucky that my father is an IAS officer 

and a few days ago it was like mind blowing!
*www.speedtest.net/result/2941685326.png
*www.speedtest.net/my-result/2941685326


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 22, 2013)

^^railnet is available for free for officers in railways living in official railway colonies not IAS officers unless your father is an IAS officer on deputation in railways.


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 22, 2013)

ispyder said:


> My speed is below
> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2981795752.png
> 
> ...



Have you ever been to THAILAND..??


----------



## ispyder (Sep 22, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^railnet is available for free for officers in railways living in official railway colonies not IAS officers unless your father is an IAS officer on deputation in railways.



Yeah he is in Railways, but you should know this thing that every officer in railways (except doctors) have to pass the IAS exam, then interviews and then they get their ranks, and option to choose that where they would like to go (postal, IPS, IFS, Railways, etc) so there my father chose Railways. So basically every govt class 1 officer has to pass IAS exam. And yeah I do live in a railway colony, BTW who are you?




shreymittal said:


> Have you ever been to THAILAND..??



Nops, never been to Thailand, why are you asking?


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 22, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Nops, never been to Thailand, why are you asking?



Because you're getting your mind blow 
You know what i mean


----------



## sksundram (Sep 22, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Yeah he is in Railways, but you should know this thing that *every officer in railways (except doctors) have to pass the IAS exam*, then interviews and then they get their ranks, and option to choose that where they would like to go (postal, IPS, IFS, Railways, etc) so there my father chose Railways. So basically *every govt class 1 officer has to pass IAS exam*. And yeah I do live in a railway colony, BTW who are you?



sir, you seriously need to get your facts right


----------



## powerhoney (Oct 1, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3003455715.png
In my NIT!!! 
Plan: Free!!!


----------



## Gollum (Oct 1, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3003455715.png
> In my NIT!!!
> Plan: Free!!!


open or restricted n/w
torrents?


----------



## powerhoney (Oct 1, 2013)

Gollum said:


> open or restricted n/w
> torrents?



Open, though there's restriction on torrents... But, through proper proxy torrents work too!!!
P.S.: The proxy is a secret among them seniors but it doesn't matter as everything is uploaded on LAN which is a hell lotta faster than the torrent anyway!!!


----------



## rohitshubham (Oct 1, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Open, though there's restriction on torrents... But, through proper proxy torrents work too!!!
> P.S.: The proxy is a secret among them seniors but it doesn't matter as everything is uploaded on LAN which is a hell lotta faster than the torrent anyway!!!


you mean DC++ ahhh...


----------



## Limitless (Oct 1, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3005038419.png


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 2, 2013)

Limitless said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3005038419.png



Get Nextra if available in your area


----------



## ananyar (Oct 3, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3007830572.png
bsnl 850


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2013)

ananyar said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3007830572.png
> bsnl 850



What plan is that 4MBPS plan?? @850


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 3, 2013)

sksundram said:


> sir, you seriously need to get your facts right



lol even i feel that....... lol every class 1 officer an IAS lol...............


----------



## pRieSt (Oct 4, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Yeah he is in Railways, but you should know this thing that every officer in railways (except doctors) have to pass the IAS exam, then interviews and then they get their ranks, and option to choose that where they would like to go (postal, IPS, IFS, Railways, etc) so there my father chose Railways. So basically every govt class 1 officer has to pass IAS exam. And yeah I do live in a railway colony, BTW who are you?



By IAS exam what exactly do you mean? is it Indian Administrative Service exam or something else? The way you're mentioning it seems like that it's something which is mandatory, which I know for a fact is not.

According to - Railway Recruitment Control Board (RRCB) *only *Class/Group A officer have to go through Civil Service Exam if your father has give any CSE then you wouldn't be staying in Railway Colony but in a government funded Bungalow, considering whoever has passed - IAS, IPS are not allowed to stay in Colony/Society considering the security issues.

Sources - Railway Jobs 2013-14 Opening (15624 Vacancies)
              Civil Services Examination - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 4, 2013)

UPSC conducts Civil Services Exam to select persons for many services including IAS,IPS,IRTS(railway traffic service),IRPS(railway personnel service) etc.it is like IIT-JEE where IAS is the computer science branch for which you need top ranks.however there are other services also so if a person clears civil services exam he will get a service but not everyone who clears this exam will become an IAS.


----------



## pRieSt (Oct 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> UPSC conducts Civil Services Exam to select persons for many services including IAS,IPS,IRTS(railway traffic service),IRPS(railway personnel service) etc.it is like IIT-JEE where IAS is the computer science branch for which you need top ranks.however there are other services also so if a person clears civil services exam he will get a service but not everyone who clears this exam will become an IAS.



can you source that up? it would be very helpful.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 4, 2013)

*www.upsc.gov.in/exams/notifications/2013/csp_ifs/csp2013.pdf


----------



## pRieSt (Oct 5, 2013)

so that clears his father gives an IAS exam but somehow decided to go for Railway despite he knows that he can become an IAS officer? :/


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Oct 5, 2013)

pRieSt said:


> so that clears his father gives an IAS exam but somehow decided to go for Railway despite he knows that he can become an IAS officer? :/



Why the ":/" ? His father had the right to choose what he wanted. Its a personal choice. Just because he has the option to eat a grape or a water melon doesn't mean he has to pick the melon because it is bigger, juicier and brighter. Just like you've the choice of eating food with left / right hand or both hands but you choose to eat with the other.

And his father did not "give" the exam. He "took up" the exam.

If you have the audacity to criticize the choices of a person of higher authority than you with sarcastic & rhetoric questions then, I suggest you to get your intellect to that person's level or at least a notch higher than what it is right now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 5, 2013)

pRieSt said:


> so that clears his father gives an IAS exam but somehow decided to go for Railway despite he knows that he can become an IAS officer? :/


 after all that explaining you still missed the point.to get IAS you need under 50 rank out of approx 900.if you get a rank 150 then you can't get IAS but will get some other service.


----------



## pRieSt (Oct 5, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> after all that explaining you still missed the point.to get IAS you need under 50 rank out of approx 900.if you get a rank 150 then you can't get IAS but will get some other service.



were you high when you wrote "after all that explaining"? lol believe me I got the whole point I believe you not. :/

I was just taunting is it too hard to understand?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 5, 2013)

pRieSt said:


> so that clears his father gives an IAS exam but somehow *decided to go for Railway despite he knows that he can become an IAS officer?* :/





pRieSt said:


> I was just taunting is it too hard to understand?


you need to work on your written communication skills then as i failed to see any sarcasm in that post of yours.use some punctuation to split your sentences


----------



## Gollum (Oct 8, 2013)

Beat that lol
*www.speedtest.net/result/3018781565.png


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 8, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Beat that lol
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3018781565.png


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 14, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3032010746.png


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 18, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3040676675.png




not all the parts of nagpur city is covered by bb providers and their plans suck


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Oct 19, 2013)

ananyar said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3007830572.png
> bsnl 850



Which plan?


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 19, 2013)

i think thats 4mbps till 8 or 6 gb beyond that 512kbps


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 27, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3060370266.png


----------



## shreymittal (Dec 19, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3174273798.png


----------



## swatkats (Dec 23, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3181507670.png


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2013)

swatkats said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3181507670.png



@Mods:BAN HIS BEAM-BRAGGING ASS 
Here we are suffering with the 512kbps of BSNL & MTNL and you are showing off your 100mb/s connection?????????


----------



## swatkats (Dec 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> @Mods:BAN HIS BEAM-BRAGGING ASS
> Here we are suffering with the 512kbps of BSNL & MTNL and you are showing off your 100mb/s connection?????????


If you are so Jealous, Relocate yourself to cities where ACT serves.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 23, 2013)

swatkats said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3181507670.png


holy cow this can't be true man...............



Gollum said:


> Beat that lol
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3018781565.png



dude u were beaten.........


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2013)

swatkats said:


> If you are so Jealous, Relocate yourself to cities where ACT serves.



Wait....
Maximum speeds on the most high end plan is 50 mbps....
How are you getting close to 100 then


----------



## swatkats (Dec 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Wait....
> Maximum speeds on the most high end plan is 50 mbps....
> How are you getting close to 100 then


Beam Fiber Unlimited Data Plans | Beam Fiber 60 Mbps, 75 Mbps, 100 Mbps

Frankly i am not on those plans paying 8k per month.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 23, 2013)

4000 per month and speed of 60mbps ..... holy cat!!!!!! so cheap & fast .


----------



## rish1 (Dec 24, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> *RIP *my bsnl
> Moved moved to *beam fiber* and service is good till now.
> 
> 
> ...




 

u sure you live on earth ?

ping 0 ms how is this possible ? unbelievable

really north india sucks when it comes to internet

really no good plans , no good pings

btw what do you guys download so much that you need more than 75 gb + bandwidth ?

games , movies , videos sure wouldn't take more than 75-80 gb per month .. just curious


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 24, 2013)

rish said:


> u sure you live on earth ?
> 
> ping 0 ms how is this possible ? unbelievable
> 
> ...


Can't agree anymore. North India sucks when it comes to Internet plans. Local ISP are looting us.
Getting a 4mbps plan with no fup will cost you anything around 2.5-3k month with no gaurantee for satisfaction. Even I used to pay 1k bucks for 1mbps no fup plan with pathetic service.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 24, 2013)

swatkats said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3181507670.png



What is tarrif ?


----------



## swatkats (Dec 24, 2013)

aaruni said:


> What is tarrif ?


8,000 + Taxes with 500Gb FUP and 10mbps as Post FUP speeds.
Both Home and office users can go for this. Beam Fiber Unlimited Data Plans | Beam Fiber 60 Mbps, 75 Mbps, 100 Mbps


But... There was some technical glitch so got speeds up to 100mbps on a 15mbps plan. My father aint that Rich.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3200297988.png



But I get better speeds when downloading my files from mediafire.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Here we are suffering with the 512kbps of BSNL & MTNL and you are showing off your 100mb/s connection?????????



Yep


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Yep



Problem? 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13116&d=1388507131

here's another one
*www.speedtest.net/result/3200298520.png


----------



## Gollum (Jan 2, 2014)

Mine is a little slow today
[IMGG]*www.speedtest.net/result/3201257373.png[/IMGG]


----------



## amjath (Jan 2, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Mine is a little slow today
> [IMGG]*www.speedtest.net/result/3201257373.png[/IMGG]



*Faster than 99% of IN*
yeah little slow


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3211197361.png

I need more speed


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 7, 2014)

, how much do you guys spend on your HDD/month ?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 7, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> , how much do you guys spend on your HDD/month ?



So true, so true....one might find it awkward, I still write stuffs on DVD


----------



## Gollum (Jan 7, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> So true, so true....one might find it awkward, I still write stuffs on DVD



I do too, but only Important content


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2014)

got another one
*www.speedtest.net/result/3211196860.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2014)

^FUDGE YOU MAN


----------



## Gollum (Jan 7, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^FUDGE YOU MAN



Office internet is no fun, you can't download warez on it. If you do you will get the warning from IT.
I have a 2mbps connection at home and I'm happy with it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^FUDGE YOU MAN



*www.speedtest.net/result/3211196103.png

got the best one till date 



Gollum said:


> *Office internet is no fun, you can't download warez on it*. If you do you will get the warning from IT.
> I have a 2mbps connection at home and I'm happy with it.



Well, I don't download warez, I download anime.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3215156054.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3215156054.png



What plan are you on?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2014)

I dont live in Kolkatta, i live in odisha..
Ortel TV+Internet 1000 UL (forgot the name)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3262036542.png


----------



## amjath (Feb 19, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/740691006

Any one getting 1+Mbps post fup for BSNL ul800

Edit: Ahem never mind speed back to 512kbps


----------



## Gollum (Feb 28, 2014)

Speed at my temp office when pinged to india
*www.speedtest.net/result/3337053492.png
and shitty result
*www.speedtest.net/result/3337059354.png

Looky the download speed
*i.imgur.com/hD4Clpa.jpg


----------



## Vish2a9l (Mar 1, 2014)

Home Internet. 25Mbps up and down though upload reaches as high as 50-60 at times. 75 GB bandwidth. 1299/month. Upload usage not taken into consideration in bandwidth and speed is constant.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 1, 2014)

Vish2a9l said:


> Home Internet. 25Mbps up and down though upload reaches as high as 50-60 at times. 75 GB bandwidth. 1299/month. Upload usage not taken into consideration in bandwidth and speed is constant.



Hathway or Beam or ACT?
Any 1 of these I guess!


----------



## Vish2a9l (Mar 1, 2014)

ACT broadband.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 1, 2014)

Vish2a9l said:


> ACT broadband.



Hoping BSNL rolls out such competitive plans next month


----------



## amjath (Mar 2, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Hoping BSNL rolls out such competitive plans next month



Lol aam aadmi ki badi badi khayishen


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 2, 2014)

amjath said:


> Lol aam aadmi ki badi badi khayishen



Hahaha trolled!
Vote for Modi


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 2, 2014)

Today it's 2nd of March 2014,as per promised bandwidth of 4Mbps upto 8GB (FUP) by BSNL Broadband  Plan 950ULD ,look at the F**k**g result :--->

*speedtest.net.in/test/2691084

Another result :--->

Url: *www.bandwidthplace.com/speedtest-results/?res=5312dd16c903a9.50170042-13085644&source=copy

- - - Updated - - -

Just have another look at the pathetic speeds :--->

*www.speedtest.net/result/3342569001.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2014)

Tata stole my ~800 MB high speed data for Tata Photon+ connection this month. High speed usage limit is 5 GB.  CC guys say i've used more than 5.5 GB, networkx says 4.15 GB used. even my account page shows around 4.15 GB.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13745&d=1393772449

what kind of d0ucheb@ggery is this??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2014)

New BB-



Spoiler



*www.speedtest.net/result/3347718010.png


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone having speed of more than 8 mbps, you guys are not allowed to post here.


*www.speedtest.net/result/3362005049.png


----------



## Gollum (Mar 5, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Anyone having speed of more than 8 mbps, you guys are not allowed to post here.
> 
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3348719467.png



*www.speedtest.net/result/3348892592.png
*i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq54/MDvn/Face/you-mad-fakku.png


----------



## sushovan (Mar 5, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3348906220.png


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 5, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Today it's 2nd of March 2014,as per promised bandwidth of 4Mbps upto 8GB (FUP) by BSNL Broadband  Plan 950ULD ,look at the F**k**g result :--->
> 
> *speedtest.net.in/test/2691084
> 
> ...




me also, i recently changed to bsnl 800 uld to 950 uld, speed around 1 mbps, maximum page are not opened but loading & loading.

but previous plan is awesome & stable.

i think NIB problem.old subscriber attach to nib1 & new  one nib 2,

nib 2 has maximum problem.in old plan i was in nib 1 no prob at all

what should i do now can anyone suggest


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 5, 2014)

surya_sapui said:


> me also, i recently changed to bsnl 800 uld to 950 uld, speed around 1 mbps, maximum page are not opened but loading & loading.
> 
> but previous plan is awesome & stable.
> 
> ...



i was bsnl customer last 20 years and now fed up with their pathetic service....any change needs a letter and roaming all their offices
*www.speedtest.net/result/3348994171.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 5, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3349036735.png

Beam Customer since 2007.Great Service.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2014)

People who live in Hyderabad, well they must have done something tremendously good in past life.
And I loathe them.


----------



## snap (Mar 6, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3350588120.png


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 6, 2014)

snap said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3350588120.png


woaah... ping man


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 6, 2014)

snap said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3350588120.png



that's it i am burning the bsnl HQ.....

- - - Updated - - -

F.U.C.K u BSNL: srsly F.U.C.K U!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> that's it i am burning the bsnl HQ.....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> **** u BSN: srsly **** U!!!!!!!!!!


Check the distance too....


----------



## amjath (Mar 6, 2014)

tkin said:


> Check the distance too....



I get 40ms on my home city on BSNL sometimes 10+


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 6, 2014)

snap said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3350588120.png



1 ms ping 

Is that even possible?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 7, 2014)

Let me know with what you are planning to burn, I can surely assist you..


----------



## RBX (Mar 8, 2014)

Got a new connection today. Had a Reliance combo plan earlier and they weren't upgrading to Thunder plan, so had to get a new connection. Paid Rs 1200 in addition to advance bill amount. 
*www.speedtest.net/result/3356999249.png


----------



## amjath (Mar 8, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Got a new connection today. Had a Reliance combo plan earlier and they weren't upgrading to Thunder plan, so had to get a new connection. Paid Rs 1200 in addition to advance bill amount.
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3356999249.png



Wth is wrong with upload speed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Got a new connection today. Had a Reliance combo plan earlier and they weren't upgrading to Thunder plan, so had to get a new connection. Paid Rs 1200 in addition to advance bill amount.
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3356999249.png



Go home reliance, you're drunk. 

The upload speed should've been the download speed and vice-versa.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2014)

Using reliance 3g I get download speeds of 2mbps vs upload of ~9mbps.


----------



## amjath (Mar 8, 2014)

Damn reliance


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2014)

Only thing which puts reliance behind is inconsistency.


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 9, 2014)

This thread really makes me jealous ... BB in my city is absolutely pathetic as there is monopoly of BSNL for high speed internet... i am on 4Mbps plan ... barely get anything above 2Mbps every
*www.speedtest.net/result/3357364653.png


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 9, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> This thread really makes me jealous ... BB in my city is absolutely pathetic as there is monopoly of BSNL for high speed internet... i am on 4Mbps plan ... barely get anything above 2Mbps every
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3357364653.png



Where do you live?


----------



## amjath (Mar 9, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> This thread really makes me jealous ... BB in my city is absolutely pathetic as there is monopoly of BSNL for high speed internet... i am on 4Mbps plan ... barely get anything above 2Mbps every
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3357364653.png[/URL][/QUOTE]
> Poor ping. Is the server u selected for speed test is home city. Why don't you call BSNL and raise complaint for low speed


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 9, 2014)

Bsnl 3g too bad for gaming but everything else is awesome..

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

BSNL speedtest 1.1MB/s Download! - YouTube


----------



## RBX (Mar 9, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> Bsnl 3g too bad for gaming but everything else is awesome..
> 
> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
> 
> BSNL speedtest 1.1MB/s Download! - YouTube



Which plan do you have? I couldn't find any great BSNL plans. All had 4-8 GB download limit, then speed would go down.

My friends at hostel have 8 Mbps plan. I often get 1 MBps there after cutting other connections using a software called Arcai netcut.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2014)

What a country! There is no half decent wired broadband plan, yet 3G is 8 mbps


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 9, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/aSWpLmy.png

>_>


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 9, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> Where do you live?


Patna..

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Poor ping. Is the server u selected for speed test is home city. Why don't you call BSNL and raise complaint for low speed


nope the server is in Kathmandu ... and complaining about ping here would be like explaining quantum physics to a class 4th student.... i don't usually download or stream HD content through it .... My college has 1Gbps net service over WiFi... and i do get 60-70 Mbps download speed sometimes, so i have that going for me which is nice.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2014)

^which college?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2014)

tamatarpakoda said:


> *i.imgur.com/aSWpLmy.png
> 
> >_>



Which isp, and where are you located in Mumbai?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 9, 2014)

anyone posted bsnl FTTH (fibre) speedtest?how ping?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 9, 2014)

most likely it uses the same backend so pings should be similar to usual bsnl adsl connections.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 10, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Which isp, and where are you located in Mumbai?



SSV / D-Vois, Navi Mumbai


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 10, 2014)

Hate you tomatopakoda. How the heck do you have you username in Red btw? !


----------



## RBX (Mar 10, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Hate you tomatopakoda. How the heck do you have you username in Red btw? !


It says _Team Digit_​ under his name.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 10, 2014)

^ 
|

This


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 10, 2014)

^Everytime you post, I get an urge to eat something -_-
*www.speedtest.net/result/3360578991.png

My result is wierd because my average speed is 1.5 Megabyte/second whenevr I download something via IDM (From good websites)


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 10, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^which college?


NIT Patna... You know college has upgraded wifi platform to 802.11ac and it's being broadcasted by another SSID while there is separate SSID for b/g/n varients.... by luck my xperia M supports ac standards and you know it's never crowded so, speeds which i get are awesome..

- - - Updated - - -



tamatarpakoda said:


> ^
> |
> 
> This


"tamatarPakora" is that even a dish??? BTW do you really work for digit and are you a new recruit??(coz you know it looks like you joined the forum recently)


----------



## snap (Mar 11, 2014)

^^well at least he have a good sense of humour


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2014)

tamatarpakoda said:


> SSV / D-Vois, Navi Mumbai



what is the plan and its cost?


----------



## Daeso (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 15, 2014)

^^^ you know this thread should be renamed to something like " how to burn your friends with low bandwidth"


----------



## sksundram (Mar 15, 2014)

this is one of those threads that I just skip and never bother to check. *my BP got too high the last time I checked it*


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 15, 2014)

Daeso said:


>


I have sent a missile directed towards you only. After you die just ping me from hell as the confirmation of your death.
And never set foot here, ever, again.



Spoiler


----------



## sksundram (Mar 15, 2014)

^^ he he good one whatthefrak...send another one from me too


----------



## sahil1033 (Mar 21, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3232619618.png


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 21, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13941&d=1395408778


 

Shiva


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 21, 2014)

is he in romania now??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3401486188.png

my best till date


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 28, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3401486188.png
> 
> my best till date


fcking insane..


----------



## probuddha (Mar 29, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3402535632.png

Siti Broadband 1Mbps true unlimited (2Mbps from 1 AM - 8 AM) - Rs 1500/ PM


----------



## DDIF (Mar 29, 2014)

BSNL FTTH, sometimes ping is as low as 23 ms.

*www.speedtest.net/result/3403152246.png


----------



## probuddha (Mar 29, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> BSNL FTTH, sometimes ping is as low as 23 ms.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3403152246.png



Awesome! How much do you have to pay for this? Must cost you a fortune


----------



## DDIF (Mar 29, 2014)

probuddha said:


> Awesome! How much do you have to pay for this? Must cost you a fortune


The minimum speed I get for dl is 490 KB/s and for upload almost 400 KB/s to 900 KB/s.
There is 20 GB FUP but either I have not yet reached it or may be they forget to set the cap, this is my first month with FTTH, I paid 19k for one year.


----------



## probuddha (Mar 29, 2014)

^ Could you please post a link to the plan?


----------



## DDIF (Mar 29, 2014)

Bb uld 1425


----------



## probuddha (Mar 29, 2014)

Ahh...I had the same plan and used it for several years. Here it's not on Fiber but normal copper wires


----------



## DDIF (Mar 29, 2014)

probuddha said:


> Ahh...I had the same plan and used it for several years. Here it's not on Fiber but normal copper wires


I still have the same plan on my copper line also, but speed never croos 430 KB/s and upload is 50 KB/s on copper.


----------



## probuddha (Mar 29, 2014)

So you're getting the 1425 plan on both copper as well as fiber? Where are you from?


----------



## DDIF (Mar 29, 2014)

probuddha said:


> So you're getting the 1425 plan on both copper as well as fiber? Where are you from?


I am from Punjab. City is Nawanshahr. Our city was among the first batch where fibre was launched.


----------



## probuddha (Mar 29, 2014)

You're lucky brother! Enjoy!


----------



## DDIF (Mar 29, 2014)

probuddha said:


> You're lucky brother! Enjoy!


Thanks, but no, we here are not lucky.
First there is No other ISP to choose from, only BSNL.
Second they have bad performance over copper and not everyone can afford FTTH.
Third their latency suks even on fibre network. Their own network engg told me that BSNL's routing is faulty and sucks big time but the management won't act on the advise of engg like him.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 29, 2014)

So your 20 GB FUP doesn't take place on the copper connection? What's the post FUP speed?


----------



## mastermunj (Mar 29, 2014)

Here is my speedtest result. I'm on Hathway.

*www.speedtest.net/result/3404369849.png


----------



## probuddha (Mar 29, 2014)

What's your plan?


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 30, 2014)

mastermunj said:


> Here is my speedtest result. I'm on Hathway.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3404369849.png


So, are you on the 50 Mbps plan of hathway....
Funny that the difference between what your ISP claims and what you get is more than what the common Indian dreams of...


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2014)

mastermunj said:


> Here is my speedtest result. I'm on Hathway.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3404369849.png


Frak off


----------



## RCuber (Mar 30, 2014)

probuddha said:


> What's your plan?



His plan would be to download the internet !!!


----------



## DDIF (Mar 30, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> So your 20 GB FUP doesn't take place on the copper connection? What's the post FUP speed?



No,it does take place on copper but I think that for this first month on copper they are giving me no problem with FUP because I know I've crossed 20 GB more than a week ago.
The post FUP speed 64 KB/s.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 30, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3405320934.png
Connection at home! (Dhanya ho IIT-R!)


----------



## mastermunj (Mar 30, 2014)

probuddha said:


> What's your plan?



It's 849 + Service Tax for 50Mbps till 15GB and 512Kbps post that.



rohitshubham said:


> So, are you on the 50 Mbps plan of hathway....
> Funny that the difference between what your ISP claims and what you get is more than what the common Indian dreams of...


Yups, 50Mbps plan. Though, speed varies between 40Mbps to 50Mbps. For good torrents I get upto 5MBPS download speed at times, taking less than 3 minute for a movie download. 



whatthefrak said:


> Frak off






RCuber said:


> His plan would be to download the internet !!!


Nope, with FUP, can't do that. I wish I was in Kansas to enjoy Google's 10Gbps plan.


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 30, 2014)

Vignesh B said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3405320934.png
> Connection at home! (Dhanya ho IIT-R!)


wait you are a faculty at IIT-R??

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> His plan would be to download the internet !!!


you know i chuckled a little more than the time i visit 9GAG.

- - - Updated - - -



mastermunj said:


> Nope, with FUP, can't do that. I wish I was in Kansas to enjoy Google's 10Gbps plan.


and i am sitting here wishing for quarter of what you are getting.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 30, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> wait you are a faculty at IIT-R?


Lol, no. My dad works here.


----------



## Daeso (Mar 31, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3252223675.png


----------



## snap (Mar 31, 2014)

^^Romania ??


----------



## Daeso (Mar 31, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^Romania ??



yes is Romania


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 31, 2014)

Daeso said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3252223675.png



Holy mother of god


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2014)

Daeso said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3252223675.png



Im surviving on 1000 times less speed (90kbps)!!!  

P.SDidnt you post a video earlier?? 

Shiva


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 31, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Im surviving on 100 times less speed (90kbps)!!!
> 
> P.SDidnt you post a video earlier??
> 
> Shiva


100times less will be 9.29 Mbps. it's more like 10000 times less for 90 kbps


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for pointing out. 

Shiva


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 31, 2014)

Daeso said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3252223675.png



 i feel like i m living in hell.........


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 31, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Thanks for pointing out.
> 
> Shiva


you know it burns my heart more than anyone to see such exorbitant speeds  .. i couldn't get better speed than 2Mbps at a decent rate here at my city due to lack of competition which has created a monopoly of BSNL.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2014)

where do u live? i am on airtel and 30gb at 8mbps at 1750 a month. they have a 100GB at 100mbps at 6000 a month. wonder if anyone bought that.

Shiva


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 31, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> where do u live? i am on airtel and 30gb at 8mbps at 1750 a month. they have a 100GB at 100mbps at 6000 a month. wonder if anyone bought that.
> 
> Shiva


Patna.. i pay nearly 1000 rs a month for 4Mbps unlimited connection.. which i never get. the speed which i get is around 2.5-3Mbps. but there is no reduction of speed even after the FUP usage so, i can't complain to them about lack of speed.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 31, 2014)

I pay 1120 for 15MBPS @ 50GB FUP and 2MBPS post FUP unlimited.


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 1, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> Patna.. i pay nearly 1000 rs a month for 4Mbps unlimited connection.. which i never get. the speed which i get is around 2.5-3Mbps. but there is no reduction of speed even after the FUP usage so, i can't complain to them about lack of speed.


I'm from Patna too, which ISP? BSNL?

- - - Updated - - -



bavusani said:


> I pay 1120 for 15MBPS @ 50GB FUP and 2MBPS post FUP unlimited.


Beam?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> I pay 1120 for 15MBPS @ 50GB FUP and 2MBPS post FUP unlimited.



15mbps for 1120??? 

Shiva


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 1, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> 15mbps for 1120???
> 
> Shiva



Yes its Beam Broadband.

*www.speedtest.net/result/3409671734.png


----------



## probuddha (Apr 1, 2014)

Daeso said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3252223675.png



^^ That is way more than the collective bandwidth of all internet users in India

- - - Updated - - -



bavusani said:


> Yes its Beam Broadband.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3409671734.png



I maybe relocating to Hyd soon just for Beam.


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 1, 2014)

sahil1033 said:


> I'm from Patna too, which ISP? BSNL?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


yup, not a lot of option.... so sahil, what so you do in the city ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 1, 2014)

looks like my internet sucks the most here ............ 2mbps 8gb limit zzzzzzzzz


----------



## amjath (Apr 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> looks like my internet sucks the most here ............ 2mbps 8gb limit zzzzzzzzz



No mine and few others exists. 1 Mbps till 6gb.

BTW not gonna waste my FUP cause Wrestlemania XXX this month.


----------



## Daeso (Apr 2, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> looks like my internet sucks the most here ............ 2mbps 8gb limit zzzzzzzzz



Im very sory for you guys,i very hard to believe the data caps,8gb,100gb,etc wtf...
I downloaded near 600 gb in  in 1 hour,even on my carrier for my smarthone i have unlimited download plan but is limited download speed  at 375 KB/s but its unlimited


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 2, 2014)

Daeso said:


> Im very sory for you guys,i very hard to believe the data caps,8gb,100gb,etc wtf...
> *I downloaded near 600 gb in  in 1 hour*,even on my carrier for my smarthone i have unlimited download plan but is limited download speed  at 375 KB/s but its unlimited





You just broke my hopes for creating a new personal record.

either ways, going to reach fup limit soon on photon plus connection, then its 150 kbps  till bill cycle ends. 
Tata needs to increase their stupid post fup speed to 1 mbps or else i'm getting rid of the connection after April.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 2, 2014)

Hows nextra broadband 
Any Delhi users here


----------



## amjath (Apr 2, 2014)

MODS, Please make this thread country based authorization, so that other country people don't makes us cry


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 2, 2014)

probuddha said:


> I maybe relocating to Hyd soon just for Beam.



and I have to move out of Hyderabad in coming months. Wll surely miss this:

*www.speedtest.net/result/3411893689.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 2, 2014)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],to download 600gb in 1 hour you will need not just a 1000mbps connection but also 2-3 hard disks because 600gb in 1 hour means 170MB/s average speed for 1 hour which no conventional hdd can give & a ssd of this size will be hugely expensive.


----------



## Daeso (Apr 2, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],to download 600gb in 1 hour you will need not just a 1000mbps connection but also 2-3 hard disks because 600gb in 1 hour means 170MB/s average speed for 1 hour which no conventional hdd can give & a ssd of this size will be hugely expensive.



I had 4 hard drive,and i downloaded approximative in 1 hour maybee 1 hour and half ,i dont watch stopwatch
i dont know i alowed to post this screen

*s23.postimg.org/dmfsl62l7/Untitled_p.jpg


if i upset you i dont post here in the future


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 2, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> yup, not a lot of option.... so sahil, what so you do in the city ?


Check your PM


----------



## snap (Apr 2, 2014)

Daeso said:


> I had 4 hard drive,and i downloaded approximative in 1 hour maybee 1 hour and half ,i dont watch stopwatch
> i dont know i alowed to post this screen
> 
> *s23.postimg.org/dmfsl62l7/Untitled_p.jpg
> ...



you can post, np


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 2, 2014)

[MENTION=277283]Daeso[/MENTION],no one is upset here.it is good to know your speeds as it show how much more improvement in speed is possible.keep posting more & post some 600-700mbps upload speed in torrent pics.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 2, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], i meant about the volume of data downloaded, not the time duration.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 2, 2014)

then what's the issue.keep downloading for 24 hours with full speed & you will reach 600gb marks.


----------



## rdevakumar (Apr 2, 2014)

Airtel 3G


Internet connected through lumia800 and speed test done through my tab


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2014)

Get the frak out everyone  I am tired of this topic 

*i.imgur.com/dLxkXcl.png


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 2, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Get the frak out everyone  I am tired of this topic
> 
> *i.imgur.com/dLxkXcl.png


GRADE: C


----------



## Daeso (Apr 3, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<a href="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=277283" target="_blank">Daeso</a>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->,no one is upset here.it is good to know your speeds as it show how much more improvement in speed is possible.keep posting more & post some 600-700mbps upload speed in torrent pics.



At my carrier the maxim contract avaible is 1000 Mbit/Download and 100 Mbit upload unlimited for 18$ but sometime the limit  does not apply and the speed ar simetric 1000 up and 1000 downd what i shown earlier with that speed test.
My pc cannot handle in torrent more than 70 MB/s because the hdd limits,The speed test i post earlier with 940 downd and up are not mine there arefrom  a friend.The utorrent screen are 100% mine ,i have 500 Mbit down and 100 Mbit up.Next speed test are my speed test ,Right now at 22:28 PM:
*www.speedtest.net/result/3413536022.png

and server from india because i think most of you are from there
*www.speedtest.net/result/3413547325.png*www.speedtest.net/result/3413555317.png*www.speedtest.net/result/3413559008.png*www.speedtest.net/result/3413563512.png*www.speedtest.net/result/3413570721.png

Paris:            *www.speedtest.net/result/3413574289.png
New York      *www.speedtest.net/result/3413577756.png
Washington *www.speedtest.net/result/3413580930.png


Kepp in mind this speed test are made by mee at 22:30 pm when the network are very crowded 

The video are not mine but is from a guy from the same isp.must wach in  1080p too see the download speed


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2014)

^ 

18$ ~= Rs 1100.
1 gbps speed at Rs. 1100



*dies due to heart attack*

this is it. i'm immigrating when i complete my college.

what was your ISP's name again?


----------



## Daeso (Apr 3, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^
> 
> 18$ ~= Rs 1100.
> 1 gbps speed at Rs. 1100
> ...


Rcs&Rds
1000 Mbit for 18$,500 Mbit for15$,100Mbit for 12$ and the lowest plan is 50 Mbit for 9 $


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2014)

Daeso said:


> Rcs&Rds
> 1000 Mbit for 18$,500 Mbit for15$,100Mbit for 12$ and the lowest plan is 50 Mbit for 9 $



Unlimited download/upload and no speed capping?

mine is 2 mbps @ Rs 500 ~= 9$


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2014)

@ Daeso : 

*i.imgur.com/nAzFyLNl.jpg


----------



## Daeso (Apr 3, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Unlimited download/upload and no speed capping?
> 
> mine is 2 mbps @ Rs 500 ~= 9$



Yes no capping,here not exist such thing maybee at mobile internet but no at cable internet,if you are a maniac downloader you can download hundred of terabytes at maximum speed,I have the 500 mbit plan from several month and my average speeds are from 300 to 500 Mbit at any time,The fiber optic cable come in my house to a media converter ,now i heard as my isp plan to ofer a new plan and offer full media converter speed namely 2,5 Gb downlad yes 2500 Mbit and 1,5 gb upload,if this comes true i post speed test here.Now its a rumor 2500 Mbit plan

  [MENTION=255169]whatthefrak[/MENTION] im sory if i upset you


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2014)

With that kind of bandwith you upset EVERYONE living in this sub-continent


----------



## amjath (Apr 3, 2014)

That moment when u have fastest broadband yet u have old version of utorrent 
no offense


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2014)

^^i too still use uTorrent 2.0.4 as it is considered by many as the best stable version of uTorrent after 1.8.5(only dropped it because of lack of udp tracker support).when it comes to software there are many cases where some old version is the best.another example of this is flashget(i still use v1.73).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^i too still use uTorrent 2.0.4 as it is considered by many as the best stable version of uTorrent after 1.8.5(only dropped it because of lack of udp tracker support).when it comes to software there are many cases where some old version is the best.another example of this is flashget(i still use v1.73).



The best Torrent Client is Bittorrent as for me.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 3, 2014)

[MENTION=144253]Das[/MENTION]co are u indian in romania or ur romanian?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 3, 2014)

Daeso said:


> At my carrier the maxim contract avaible is 1000 Mbit/Download and 100 Mbit upload unlimited for 18$ but sometime the limit  does not apply and the speed ar simetric 1000 up and 1000 downd what i shown earlier with that speed test.
> My pc cannot handle in torrent more than 70 MB/s because the hdd limits,The speed test i post earlier with 940 downd and up are not mine there arefrom  a friend.The utorrent screen are 100% mine ,i have 500 Mbit down and 100 Mbit up.Next speed test are my speed test ,Right now at 22:28 PM:



Im relocating there the second i get a chance! I pay $29 for 8mbps while u pay Rs.600 less for 125times the speed!! Romania here i come ! btw, anyone notice that the speed is lowest when test with indian servers?? 

Shiva


----------



## Daeso (Apr 3, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> [MENTION=144253]Das[/MENTION]co are u indian in romania or ur romanian?



100% Romanian ,i use utorrent 2.0.4 because its the best right now,the latest version crashes to offen,this version crashes but most of the time when i download huge files  with multiple files and then i limit download speed at 40 MB/s and working.Other thing.here wee have free wi fi internet :in the park,in stores and if you  are near buldings you find very many wi fi with no  password require because none its so stupid to steal internet.
I read here i think someone talk about 360p youtube videos buffering,that it makes me sad because i can watch 4k videos without buffering.if i could to donate you litlle bandwich from mee i donate but is not posible


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 3, 2014)

^dude you dont know the condition of broadband in india 3g has upto 21mbps speed but with limits (20$ for 6gb) broadband is 512kbps unlimited(for 15$) that too if your lucky.If you can buffer 360p and watch unlimited videos online consider yourself lucky here.I am personally using 3g now dont have broadband in my area.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 3, 2014)

Here the average internet speed is below 2mbps. while u are enjoying 4g there, here  even 3G is a luxury for many. Speeds are also not constant. A 3G network does not ensure 21mbps at all times. 

Rates are another thing. To get 1/10th of your speed (100mbps) it cost $100. Besides that there is a usage cap of 100gb , it's not unlimited .

Enjoy your speed! Am suffering at 64kbps here 

One prob. According to the ISP site the rate is £59 for 1000mbps, that is not equal to $29.

Source:-

*www.rcs-rds.ro/internet-digi-net/fiberlink?t=internet-fix&pachet=digi_net_fiberlink_1000

Shiva


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 3, 2014)

Daeso said:


> Rcs&Rds
> 1000 Mbit for 18$,500 Mbit for15$,100Mbit for 12$ and the lowest plan is 50 Mbit for 9 $



buhuhuhu  :'(


----------



## Daeso (Apr 3, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> One prob. According to the ISP site the rate is £59 for 1000mbps, that is not equal to $29.
> 
> Source:-
> 
> ...


59 LEI [Romanian Leu]not euro
59 Lei x 3,24 lei per u.s dolars =18$
59 Lei x 4,47 lei per euro = 13 Euro
59 Lei x 0.05 lei per INR  = 1094 inr[indian rupee]


----------



## Superayush (Apr 13, 2014)

Bahh people enjoying 100s of Mbps I am at 512kbps..(fuped) thx airtel


----------



## swatkats (Apr 15, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> to download 600gb in 1 hour you will need not just a 1000mbps connection but also 2-3 hard disks because 600gb in 1 hour means 170MB/s average speed for 1 hour which no conventional hdd can give & a ssd of this size will be hugely expensive.


Those SAS drives or SSD to get the maximum speeds.




> To achieve *maximum speed of 1000 Mbps , your computer must be equipped with:*
> 
> *Processor: Intel I7 2.2 GHz (4 core) or equivalent*
> *Memorie RAM: 4GB*
> ...


*www.rcs-rds.ro/internet-digi-net/fiberlink?t=internet-fix&pachet=digi_net_fiberlink_1000


----------



## Daeso (Apr 15, 2014)

swatkats said:


> Those SAS drives or SSD to get the maximum speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> *www.rcs-rds.ro/internet-digi-net/fiberlink?t=internet-fix&pachet=digi_net_fiberlink_1000



You need a pc with this requerement only if you have a connection without router because the pc  proccesor must proces ppoe connection,if you have a gigabit router you dont need to have this specification,the ppoe connection process is made by router proccessor


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 15, 2014)

Got a new ISP, Pioneer. 
15 Mbps for 1100 with 50 GB FUP.


----------



## vikrant (Apr 15, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Bahh people enjoying 100s of Mbps I am at 512kbps..(fuped) thx airtel



your post ~ my only hope 

uploaded the image >>> inserted into image code >>> checked previous posts >>> felt so  >>> dropped idea to share >>> came across your post >>> sharing again 

*www.speedtest.net/result/3440087383.png


----------



## swatkats (Apr 21, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Got a new ISP, Pioneer.
> 15 Mbps for 1100 with 50 GB FUP.


Isn't it 60Gb? Post fup 4mbps?

*i.imgur.com/QpmQok9.png


----------



## CyberKID (Apr 21, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3452724039.png
Got this today, Airtel 3G, Delhi


----------



## Dushie (Apr 30, 2014)

Here you go Folks, enjoying 50 Mbps express speeds thanks to Hathway Docsis 3.0 network. a 1Gb file takes less than a minute to download. I got around 6.5 Mbps download speed in a torrent i tired. Happy with the same.

Enjoy 


*i.imgur.com/CjN5hAn.png


----------



## mullasuleman (May 7, 2014)

How much do you pay?

 Sent from my Nexus 5 using Digit, powered by appyet.com


----------



## Rajat Giri (May 8, 2014)

I got this speed on 4mbps unlimited @Rs 1200
For torrents I get upto 12 mbps download speed
*www.speedtest.net/result/3486877650.png


----------



## kARTechnology (May 8, 2014)

Can DSL upload speed go above 1 mbps?

I want >1 mbps in a rural area which has BSNL broadband but they say max speed 512 kbps only


----------



## swatkats (May 8, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> Can DSL upload speed go above 1 mbps?
> 
> I want >1 mbps in a rural area which has BSNL broadband but they say max speed 512 kbps only


That's the restriction of the ADSL technology.


----------



## kaz (May 13, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3497689962.png 

But I do get 800KB/sec download speed


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 13, 2014)

^^i am guessing you have a 8mbps bsnl plan.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2014)

Dushie said:


> Here you go Folks, enjoying 50 Mbps express speeds thanks to Hathway Docsis 3.0 network. a 1Gb file takes less than a minute to download. I got around 6.5 Mbps download speed in a torrent i tired. Happy with the same.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...



what is your broadband plan, cost and FUP please ?


----------



## kaz (May 14, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^i am guessing you have a 8mbps bsnl plan.


no 4mbps till 8gb then 512kbps


----------



## ratul (May 14, 2014)

600rs. per month, 1Mbps at day, 2Mbps at night, shared peering reaching speeds 20-25Mbps in torrents anytime, no FUP, truly unlimited..

*www.speedtest.net/result/3498899392.png

*i.imgur.com/YoVj2Q7.jpg


----------



## swaggvc (May 14, 2014)

ratul said:


> 600rs. per month, 1Mbps at day, 2Mbps at night, shared peering reaching speeds 20-25Mbps in torrents anytime, no FUP, truly unlimited..
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3498899392.png
> 
> *i.imgur.com/YoVj2Q7.jpg



Damm man i wish i could have internet like this.


----------



## kaz (May 14, 2014)

[MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] awesome.... That's really cheap for the speed you are getting....



Spoiler



so may 300-400mb video files


----------



## amjath (May 14, 2014)

Why dont BSNL has "Shared Peering"


----------



## ratul (May 14, 2014)

kaz said:


> [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] awesome.... That's really cheap for the speed you are getting....



yeah, my dad paid for a year's plan, which was about 6800-7000... 



kaz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> so may 300-400mb video files





Spoiler






Spoiler



GoT Season 4..


----------



## kaz (May 14, 2014)

kaz said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3497689962.png
> 
> But I do get 800KB/sec download speed



Now this is better... 
*www.speedtest.net/result/3500035638.png


----------



## masterkd (May 15, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3501496029.png

3 ms ping in India


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2014)

^^because the test server is in kolkata itself.


----------



## masterkd (May 15, 2014)

even then i never got below 40


----------



## aniket.cain (May 15, 2014)

Hathway 50 Mbps for Rs. 1236 per month:

*www.speedtest.net/result/3502405816.png

Full speed upto 40GB, then 512kbps.


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2014)

Just checked with my cable provider, no Hathway internet available, some other 10Mbps 75Gig plan for ~1.3K


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> Hathway 50 Mbps for Rs. 1236 per month:
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3502405816.png
> 
> Full speed upto 40GB, then 512kbps.



Does you connection have a login screen ?


----------



## Dushie (May 15, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Does you connection have a login screen ?



No login screen for Hathway Docsis 3.0, you get a static IP and its always on. Also i wanted for a long time to go for a dual internet connection to have load balancing, redundancy, failover and 24x7 uptime. Finally took the jump, as of now i have 2 internet connections running. One is the Hathway 50 Mbps with 40 GB FUP and other with 2 Mbps unlimited from my previous provider prior to hathway. So no worries now, i am enjoying the internet now.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 15, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/wp/11347809.png


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 15, 2014)

^at cousin's place
Airtel Delhi 4mbps till 15gb
512kbps after that

(sorry for double post)


----------



## aniket.cain (May 16, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Does you connection have a login screen ?



Yes, it does have a login screen for me.


----------



## aniket.cain (May 16, 2014)

Dushie said:


> No login screen for Hathway Docsis 3.0, you get a static IP and its always on. Also i wanted for a long time to go for a dual internet connection to have load balancing, redundancy, failover and 24x7 uptime. Finally took the jump, as of now i have 2 internet connections running. One is the Hathway 50 Mbps with 40 GB FUP and other with 2 Mbps unlimited from my previous provider prior to hathway. So no worries now, i am enjoying the internet now.



I do have a login screen for the same connection. I don't understand why you don't have one...


----------



## Dushie (May 16, 2014)

Please drop a email to Hathway support or call them and ask them to assign you a static IP. As Docsis 3.0 comes with a static IP and the connection is always on. No need to login or enter any username or password. This is part of the Docsis 3.0 package.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 17, 2014)

Can someone beat this on a Nokia Lumia phone: 
*www.speedtest.net/wp/11464790.png


----------



## vis (May 17, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3506060340.png
Reliance 699 Thunder plan #rekt


----------



## vis (May 19, 2014)

After complaining yesterday they fixed my connection!
*www.speedtest.net/result/3509849267.png


----------



## aniket.cain (May 20, 2014)

Dushie said:


> Please drop a email to Hathway support or call them and ask them to assign you a static IP. As Docsis 3.0 comes with a static IP and the connection is always on. No need to login or enter any username or password. This is part of the Docsis 3.0 package.



I got a response back that static ip is for Rs. 100 per month. Is it so?


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

Meanwhile in the world...
9gag.com/gag/a6wg5WN?ref=fbp


----------



## hsr (May 20, 2014)

vis said:


> After complaining yesterday they fixed my connection!
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3509849267.png



Right when I needed a customer of Reliance broadband. What plan are you on?
I saw a 1099/- 4mbps non-FUP in their website. Looking forward to it, if at all possible can you please test ping to this address: _sgp-1.valve.net_



Spoiler



To ping test, open command prompt in windows or terminal in linux and use the following command:

```
ping sgp-1.valve.net
```


----------



## Dushie (May 21, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> I got a response back that static ip is for Rs. 100 per month. Is it so?



Nope for Docsis 3.0 connections static IP is free as part of plan and it is always on so no manual login is required. I think you should post a complaint on their facebook page. I had got couple of fliers on the same. Let me upload one for you that says no login required.

*i.imgur.com/YoOYmOz.jpg


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2014)

ISP in office, if only we could carry a pendrive and bypass the damn websense 
*www.speedtest.net/result/3513642193.png


----------



## vis (May 26, 2014)

hsr said:


> Right when I needed a customer of Reliance broadband. What plan are you on?
> I saw a 1099/- 4mbps non-FUP in their website. Looking forward to it, if at all possible can you please test ping to this address: _sgp-1.valve.net_
> 
> 
> ...


Hey sorry for late reply. 
*i1.minus.com/jCaOPYldwb08C.png


----------



## kaz (May 27, 2014)

tkin said:


> ISP in office, if only we could carry a pendrive and bypass the damn websense
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3513642193.png



May be you should switch on the wifi....And do let me know when you succeed


----------



## swatkats (May 27, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> I got a response back that static ip is for Rs. 100 per month. Is it so?



Quite less. Beam telecom charges Rs.225/- for static ip. Reason for such high price is Depletion of Ipv4 address.  
Other ISP's are going to follow this soon.. There are just 15crore IP's left off in the Asia pacific Registry.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 27, 2014)

Dushie said:


> Nope for Docsis 3.0 connections static IP is free as part of plan and it is always on so no manual login is required. I think you should post a complaint on their facebook page. I had got couple of fliers on the same. Let me upload one for you that says no login required.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/YoOYmOz.jpg



Id be content with 8 mbps no FUP but alas


----------



## Dushie (May 28, 2014)

i was on 10 Mbps unlimited before moving to 50 MBPS. now i am using both Hathaway 50 Mbps with FUP of 40 GB and 2 MBPS  from my earlier provider with no FUP.


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2014)

Dushie said:


> i was on 10 Mbps unlimited before moving to 50 MBPS. now i am using both Hathaway 50 Mbps with FUP of 40 GB and 2 MBPS  from my earlier provider with no FUP.


Where the frak do you live?


----------



## Dushie (May 28, 2014)

Live in Bangalore, and pretty happy with the internet options available currently. I want high speed low latency connections as i watch movies and stuff online and do lot of video streaming.


----------



## true_lies (May 31, 2014)

Airtel finally launches 3G in Chandigarh (tie up with Idea)
3G and previous 2G speeds...


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/KC4wlmN.png *i.imgur.com/bJtp1zK.png


----------



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2014)

So I got a new Internet broadband connection from ANI network. 

*www.speedtest.net/result/3550345786.png

Speed and Ping is not bad. I get about 2.7 mbps in some torrents due to local peers!


----------



## tkin (Jun 9, 2014)

Vodafone 3g in kolkata knocked me out, too bad that it's costly enough to not get properly used 
*www.speedtest.net/android/854271945.png


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Jun 9, 2014)

IIT Delhi Hostel. Get more than this if other people stop torrents  

*www.speedtest.net/result/3552938743.png


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2014)

Dangerous Dave said:


> IIT Delhi Hostel. Get more than this if other people stop torrents
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3552938743.png



Torrents are allowed in your hostel??? :-B


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Jun 10, 2014)

Sometimes you have figure out ways *s29.postimg.org/5yqop5gaf/image.jpg
photo share


----------



## kaz (Jun 10, 2014)

Even in my hostel torrents were blocked but I managed to download 4-7 gigs daily


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2014)

kaz said:


> Even in my hostel torrents were blocked but I managed to download 4-7 gigs daily




I subscribed to the basic pack of Filestream.me.... 
Manage to download about 20-30 Gigs a day!!! 

Would have been more but for the damn classes!!!


----------



## hsr (Jun 10, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3554413608.png

Office network, don't have any restrictions or proxies yet, although a sysadmin will pop up with questions if you download like crazy


----------



## kaz (Jun 10, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> I subscribed to the professional pack of Filestream.me....
> Manage to download about 20-30 Gigs a day!!!
> 
> Would have been more but for the damn classes!!!



20-30gigs in a day 
And you paid for that Filestream service?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> I subscribed to the professional pack of Filestream.me....
> Manage to download about 20-30 Gigs a day!!!
> 
> Would have been more but for the damn classes!!!


done that on free account 

IDM sucks the entire network's bandwidth once i start downloading from filestream.

OT: You are stuck at 4545 in the digit leaderboard.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> done that on free account
> 
> IDM sucks the entire network's bandwidth once i start downloading from filestream.
> 
> OT: You are stuck at 4545 in the digit leaderboard.



I did for the benefits of the basic account as it lets me download upto 10 gb at once...

You should see me downloading on weekends!!! Almost 90-100 gb in a day!!! 

OT- I did 4545 on the last day of last month (the very day they started the service) thinking that I will get some goodies since they said that the prizes will be monthly!!! No such luck!!!  Even sent off a mail to    [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION]!!! 

It's gonna be stuck on 4545 for ever, as far as I am concerned... Can't keep wasting my time!!! 

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> 20-30gigs in a day
> *And you paid for that Filestream service?*



Yeah...
I mean 17$ or about a 1000 rupees is a small price to pay when torrents are blocked in your hostel!!! 

And thats per annum, mind you... BSNL gives me 1mbps at about that price in a month!!!


----------



## kaz (Jun 11, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Yeah...
> I mean 17$ or about a 1000 rupees is a small price to pay when torrents are blocked in your hostel!!!
> 
> And thats per annum, mind you... BSNL gives me 1mbps at about that price in a month!!!


But there are some free VPNs that let you do so 



> You should see me downloading on weekends!!! Almost 90-100 gb in a day!!!


What? Which place you live bro  1000rs. per year is justified now


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2014)

kaz said:


> But there are some free VPNs that let you do so
> 
> 
> What? Which place you live bro  1000rs. per year is justified now



NIT Silchar...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 11, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3556919035.png

- - - Updated - - -

Airtel 3G


----------



## kaz (Jun 11, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> NIT Silchar...



Except you all must be studying all day....


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2014)

kaz said:


> Except you all must be studying all day....



That's as far from the truth as you can be...


----------



## ratul (Jun 13, 2014)

Vyom said:


> So I got a new Internet broadband connection from ANI network.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3550345786.png
> 
> Speed and Ping is not bad. I get about 2.7 mbps in some torrents due to local peers!



finally seeing someone else with ANI too...


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2014)

ratul said:


> finally seeing someone else with ANI too...



Are you happy with them? Discuss here since it will be offtopic in this thread: *www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/180237-best-unlimited-broadband-delhi-rs-1k-5.html#post2125140


----------



## tkin (Jun 15, 2014)

Got new connection:

*www.speedtest.net/result/3564507299.png

Peering:
*i.imgur.com/L6szFXz.jpg

Paying 1250/- for this, how I miss hyderabad....


----------



## SunE (Jun 15, 2014)

Got this a few days back. Rs 2749 + tax quarterly. Nice connection. Lovin' it 

*www.speedtest.net/result/3564541682.png


----------



## amjath (Jun 15, 2014)

Chennai is a doomed place, no much pan chennai provider too


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 15, 2014)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] Why take a Meghbela connection? Wasn't Alliance available? They give much better speeds at the same rate.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 15, 2014)

Now Beam is counting both upload and download into account.


----------



## seamon (Jun 15, 2014)

My post FUP speed:
*www.speedtest.net/result/3565220867.png


----------



## amjath (Jun 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> My post FUP speed:
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3565220867.png[/QUOTE]


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] Why take a Meghbela connection? Wasn't Alliance available? They give much better speeds at the same rate.


Nope, no alliance, its either this or wishnet, and wishnet would have taken 1 week for activation.

- - - Updated - - -



bavusani said:


> Now Beam is counting both upload and download into account.


You guys get 2mbps post fup for 1k, WHAT ELSE DO YOU NEED?

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> My post FUP speed:
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3565220867.png


Post FUP? You have their FTTH plans?


----------



## seamon (Jun 16, 2014)

tkin said:


> Post FUP? You have their FTTH plans?



Nah FTTH is too damn expensive to set up in the first place. Normal ADSL.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 16, 2014)

My post FUP on UL 900*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/06/16/nanuty6y.jpg

Shocked!That two when 4 androids and 2 ios devices are in use!
Ty BSNL 

Guys wanted to ask a question-*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/06/16/y5a7apuj.jpg

My local ISP @ my hometown is providing me these plans!

I am inclined to 891/-

Do you think it's a good plan?
He's providing me connection through Fiber Optics!
I actually discarded BSNL there because of serious SNR & Annetuation issues!

Do you think it's a good plan?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2014)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION],bsnl launched 2 new promotional adsl plans with FUP speeds of 1mbps & 2mbps but they are only available to take upto 9-10 august.once taken you will have these plans until you change them but time limit for getting these plans is before 10 august.
*bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/new_BB_unlimited.html


----------



## seamon (Jun 16, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION],bsnl launched 2 new promotional adsl plans with FUP speeds of 1mbps & 2mbps but they are only available to take upto 9-10 august.once taken you will have these plans until you change them but time limit for getting these plans is before 10 august.
> new_BB_unlimited



I am on the 2nd one


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 16, 2014)

SunE said:


> Got this a few days back. Rs 2749 + tax quarterly. Nice connection. Lovin' it
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3564541682.png


Here I'm getting 15 Mbps for Rs 1,100 then I should get obsessed. After FUP I still get 2 Mbps.


----------



## SunE (Jun 16, 2014)

^^ That's cool. What's your FUP limit?


----------



## Daeso (Jun 19, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3572494766.png

Now the minimum internet plan is 100mbit at 8 $ [or 500 rs] and the bigest plan is 1000 mbit at 16 $ [or 1022 Rs]


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 19, 2014)

Daeso said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3572494766.png
> 
> Now the minimum internet plan is 100mbit at 8 $ [or 500 rs] and the bigest plan is 1000 mbit at 16 $ [or 1022 Rs]



Out of India.....can't compare this speed 
even Lan Hubs in India don't give this much speed


----------



## kaz (Jun 19, 2014)

Daeso said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3572494766.png
> 
> Now the minimum internet plan is 100mbit at 8 $ [or 500 rs] and the bigest plan is 1000 mbit at 16 $ [or 1022 Rs]



Do you work for NASA


----------



## snap (Jun 19, 2014)

Well Romania is way ahead in terms of internet speed...


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 22, 2014)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## SunE (Jun 23, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results



Plan details please.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 23, 2014)

kaz said:


> Do you work for NASA


check out google fiber


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 23, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3580723382.png
currenly using idea 3g 10 gb fup. 
actually i am new to India internet is quit costly,compered to my previous connection.


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION],bsnl launched 2 new promotional adsl plans with FUP speeds of 1mbps & 2mbps but they are only available to take upto 9-10 august.once taken you will have these plans until you change them but time limit for getting these plans is before 10 august.
> new_BB_unlimited


Good plan, too damn expensive, I get perfect 1MBPs with peering for 1.2k incl all.

Also, for this isp, upstream and downstream are same:
*www.speedtest.net/result/3581374861.png

- - - Updated - - -



TechnoBOY said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3580723382.png
> currenly using idea 3g 10 gb fup.
> actually i am new to India internet is quit costly,compered to my previous connection.


Welcome to the 3rd world, enjoy your stay


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 24, 2014)

SunE said:


> Plan details please.


10 Mbps
4 Mbps after FUP
Rs 1100


----------



## swatkats (Jun 26, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> 10 Mbps
> 4 Mbps after FUP
> Rs 1100


Which area? how's the service of pioneer?


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Jun 27, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3589881880.png


2mbps Unlimited plan, 3months fees, 1300rs. +Hub , +CS gaming server, 
+open speed for torrent softwares, hub.


----------



## Rajat Giri (Jun 27, 2014)

^^^ Super cool net plan Pratik. Here is mine
*www.speedtest.net/result/3589926474.png

Unlimited 4 Mbps with no FUP for Rs 1200/-


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2014)

1 ms, its like having a lan connection to the server.. wtf


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2014)

Rajat Giri said:


> ^^^ Super cool net plan Pratik. Here is mine
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3589926474.png
> 
> Unlimited 4 Mbps with no FUP for Rs 1200/-



 here we are stuck with useless bsnl............


----------



## swatkats (Jun 28, 2014)

Pratik Pawar said:


> 2mbps Unlimited plan, 3months fees, 1300rs. +Hub , +CS gaming server,
> +open speed for torrent softwares, hub.


Can you post other tariff plans of your ISP.


----------



## Rajat Giri (Jul 4, 2014)

My new plan

*www.speedtest.net/result/3603442723.png

10 Mbps upto 40GB 2 Mbps thereafter @ Rs.900


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 4, 2014)

Rajat Giri said:


> My new plan
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3603442723.png
> 
> 10 Mbps upto 40GB 2 Mbps thereafter @ Rs.900


 Can you post other tariff plans of your ISP.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 5, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3605057887.png


----------



## Rajat Giri (Jul 5, 2014)

TechnoBOY 
here are the other tariff plans
This image is not mine. Got it from another forum.
*i60.tinypic.com/2zpkpir.jpg


----------



## seamon (Jul 5, 2014)

^^ I'd go with the 10 mbps UL plan in a heartbeat. So unfair that this kind of service is not available in my town.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> ^^ I'd go with the 10 mbps UL plan in a heartbeat. So unfair that this kind of service is not available in my town.


Same here...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 6, 2014)

*www.pingtest.net/result/101254138.png

- - - Updated - - -

*www.speedtest.net/result/3607164430.png


----------



## amjath (Jul 6, 2014)

First time in my history i got better result

*www.speedtest.net/result/3607249492.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/101257784.png

Provider:BSNL
Plan: UL800 1 Mbps till 6gb ten 512 Kbps[not reached FUP yet]

- - - Updated - - -

Any better plans in BSNl with ~ Rs. 300 more


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 6, 2014)

^^wow that ping with bsnl though


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 9, 2014)

here is mine with MTS with 40GB FUP.

*www.speedtest.net/result/3613251719.png


----------



## SpdierVenomCT (Jul 10, 2014)

*www.dropbox.com/s/69egjd1i7bwat3v/Capture2.PNG


----------



## RCuber (Jul 10, 2014)

just got this
*www.speedtest.net/result/3616489159.png
₹ 1600 , 75 gig.


----------



## SunE (Jul 10, 2014)

RCuber said:


> just got this
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3616489159.png



Whoa! Congrats! 

Plan details please.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 11, 2014)

RCuber said:


> just got this
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3616489159.png
> ₹ 1600 , 75 gig.


**** off. 

What's the post FUP speed?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 11, 2014)

RCuber said:


> just got this
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3616489159.png
> ₹ 1600 , 75 gig.



hate it all good plans on your side only...............


----------



## robbinghood (Jul 14, 2014)

Rajat Giri said:


> TechnoBOY
> here are the other tariff plans
> This image is not mine. Got it from another forum.
> *i60.tinypic.com/2zpkpir.jpg



These are some good plans, if one is in india.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 14, 2014)

what about these hathway should go pan india 50 Mbps for Rs. 499 Hathwayn Hyderabad


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 15, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3624495913.png


----------



## Daeso (Jul 15, 2014)

Today my isp upgraded my internet plan for free from 500Mbit to 1000 Mbit
First speed test wint new plan
*www.speedtest.net/result/3624736606.png

 at my carrier the lowest plat [50 Mbit] are gone,now the minimum plan is 100Mbit
Now y pay 1388 Rs or 17 euro for:
-120 digital cablle channels  tv [29 Hd channels]
-1000 Mbit internet plan
-one mobile internet memory stick with unlimited data  usage[first 5 gb at maximum speed after limites at 128 Kb
-Free gigabit router
-Free telephone[free only in the same3 network]
All that with 17 euros


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

Daeso said:


> Today my isp upgraded my internet plan for free from 500Mbit to 1000 Mbit
> First speed test wint new plan
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3624736606.png
> 
> ...



How can I become a permanent citizen of Romania


----------



## amjath (Jul 15, 2014)

kaz said:


> How can I become a permanent citizen of Romania



or get a work visa to work there and marry a romanian girl


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> or get a work visa to work there and marry a romanian girl



I'll see if Facebook helps me find one


----------



## amjath (Jul 15, 2014)

kaz said:


> I'll see if Facebook helps me find one



I had a romanian friend in FB but not anymore [deleted fb profile ]


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> I had a romanian friend in FB but not anymore [deleted fb profile ]



PM me her name...I will tell her that I'm your friend, best one 

Edit: Wait you deleted or she


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah, I'm in too.


----------



## amjath (Jul 15, 2014)

kaz said:


> PM me her name...I will tell her that I'm your friend, best one
> 
> Edit: Wait you deleted or she



I use fb no more  i didnt delete her or she didnt delete me


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 15, 2014)

Daeso said:


> Today my isp upgraded my internet plan for free from 500Mbit to 1000 Mbit
> First speed test wint new plan
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3624736606.png
> 
> ...


hahaha fup is there tooo and 128kbps really?? who will use mobile internet if you have free wifi spots in the city and 1gbps internet


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 15, 2014)

If I'm not wrong I had the same guy Daeso post similar speeds some time back. Looks like he wanted to refresh existing guy and letting know new guys who didn't check the post earlier.


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 15, 2014)

@Daeso, why you give us Indians a reality check on internet speeds?


----------



## Daeso (Jul 16, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> hahaha fup is there tooo and 128kbps really?? who will use mobile internet if you have free wifi spots in the city and 1gbps internet



I dont use the mobile internet memory stick ,i dont pay anything for it,its bonus from my isp
i am the same guy who post earlier test,now i post again because i mov on to  the next plan,earler i have onnly 500Mbit plan now i have the 1000 Mbit plan and  i wait the 2Gbit plan ,for that i must upgrade my pc because this pc cant handle more 900 Mbit/s,when the 2gbit plan arrive if you want i post speed test ,if i dont want to post more speed test tell mee and i promise to dont post any moore
My gpon[Gigabit Passive Optical Network] can handle 2,4 Gbps down and 1,24 up


----------



## snap (Jul 16, 2014)

You can post  we are just joking and a little jealous


----------



## kaz (Jul 16, 2014)

Daeso said:


> I dont use the mobile internet memory stick ,i dont pay anything for it,its bonus from my isp
> i am the same guy who post earlier test,now i post again because i mov on to  the next plan,earler i have onnly 500Mbit plan now i have the 1000 Mbit plan and  i wait the 2Gbit plan ,for that i must upgrade my pc because this pc cant handle more 900 Mbit/s,when the 2gbit plan arrive if you want i post speed test ,if i dont want to post more speed test tell mee and i promise to dont post any moore
> My gpon[Gigabit Passive Optical Network] can handle 2,4 Gbps down and 1,24 up



No he didn't mean that...We Indians are actually pretty backward in internet speed...For 1GB of 3G data we pay 3$ here 
Unlimited 512Kbps is for 10$...


----------



## Daeso (Jul 16, 2014)

kaz said:


> No he didn't mean that...We Indians are actually pretty backward in internet speed...For 1GB of 3G data we pay 3$ here
> Unlimited 512Kbps is for 10$...



Unlimited 512 kb for mobile internet sound god at 3$


----------



## amjath (Jul 16, 2014)

Daeso said:


> Unlimited 512 kb for mobile internet sound god at 3$



he said "Unlimited 512Kbps is for 10$" but it not $10 it is ~$15


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Daeso said:


> Unlimited 512 kb for mobile internet sound god at 3$



remember, it is Kbps and not KBps


----------



## kaz (Jul 16, 2014)

Daeso said:


> Unlimited 512 kb for mobile internet sound god at 3$



You have mixed both the statement...I said
1. For 1GB of 3G data we pay 3$
2. Unlimited 512Kbps broadband for 10$

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> he said "Unlimited 512Kbps is for 10$" but it not $10 it is ~$15



No BSNL Rs.545 plan gives unlimited @ 512Kbps


----------



## amjath (Jul 16, 2014)

kaz said:


> No BSNL Rs.545 plan gives unlimited @ 512Kbps



you serious

- - - Updated - - -

yeah saw it but i use ul800


----------



## kaz (Jul 16, 2014)

amjath said:


> you serious
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> yeah saw it but i use ul800



I use 999 plan but planning to shift to 545 because 4Mpbs of 8GB gets used on the 1st of every month and after that I am on 512Kbps only


----------



## Daeso (Jul 17, 2014)

At the 21;20 evening when the network are crowed
*www.speedtest.net/result/3628916833.png*www.speedtest.net/result/3628979063.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 17, 2014)

^^haha that opening scene was great and funny..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 17, 2014)

Daeso said:


> At the 21;20 evening when the network are crowed
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3628916833.png*www.speedtest.net/result/3628979063.png



ahaa When do our ISP's reach such speeds? After 2025 I think....


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 17, 2014)

You mean 5202 right? I'm not seeing how we can reach 700 mbps from average of say 2 mbps


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 17, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> You mean 5202 right? I'm not seeing how we can reach 700 mbps from average of say 2 mbps



Yours is even worse but mine is 15mbps right now thinking of getting 50mbps.Lets say the highest mbps in India is 100mbps then calculate how many years would it take to reach 1gbps.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 17, 2014)

You use 15 mbps? For how much dude? Without FUP?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 17, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Yours is even worse but mine is 15mbps right now thinking of getting 50mbps.Lets say the highest mbps in India is 100mbps then calculate how many years would it take to reach 1gbps.


most devices we have available are not going to utilize more than 100mbps bandwidth because a majority of them are equipped with a 100mbit ethernet adapter.
Even our Data drives are a bottleneck when it comes to using gigabit ethernet.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 17, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> You use 15 mbps? For how much dude? Without FUP?



Beam Broadband,Hyderabad.
FUP 50GB Post FUP 2mbps unlimited


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 17, 2014)

bssunil said:


> FUP 50GB Post FUP 2mbps unlimited


Didn't notice you are in that bloody city.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 17, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Didn't notice you are in that bloody city.




Where are you from? Which city?


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 17, 2014)

City of extreme sadness, Kolkata, the city of disaster for internet services.


----------



## amjath (Jul 17, 2014)

i use to request some pay per view show on my friends torrent site. He asks me to wait, since he wants to download from public and upload torrent on the site. He uplaods it in a minute. Their speeds are insane 

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> City of extreme sadness, Kolkata, *the city of disaster for internet services*.



add chennai too


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 17, 2014)

That's great to know. So it seems like the so called Metro cities are ****ed up pretty bad. 

I'm seriously considering about moving to Hyderabad now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 17, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> That's great to know. So it seems like the so called Metro cities are ****ed up pretty bad.
> 
> I'm seriously considering about moving to Hyderabad now.


If you are really moving to Hyderabad PM me about the areas where best ISP's cover.
There is a new ISP which covers the city outskirts 12kms from where I stay now(I dont remember its name) Their plans are as follows, Speed:50 MBPS *FUP:1TB* *Post FUP:20MBPS*   I hope that this ISP should cover the whole of Hyderabad as soon as possible.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll bro, I definitely will.


----------



## Daeso (Jul 18, 2014)

My isp invested in fiber optik 2 billion euro.When the gigabit plan as released my isp annouced as the network is capable to deliver 10 Gbp/s [yes 10 gigabit per second] to every client but for now the 1 gigabit plan is enough to home use,because that i wait the next plan to release ,the next plan to annonced in future i beleieve is 2 gbps or 2,4 gbps because this speed are capable my gpon 2,4 gps down and 1 gps up


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 19, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Beam Broadband,Hyderabad.
> FUP 50GB Post FUP 2mbps unlimited


Mine is slightly better where I get 4 Mbps after FUP reached here in Hyderabad.
How much do you pay?

- - - Updated - - -



bssunil said:


> If you are really moving to Hyderabad PM me about the areas where best ISP's cover.
> There is a new ISP which covers the city outskirts 12kms from where I stay now(I dont remember its name) Their plans are as follows, Speed:50 MBPS *FUP:1TB* *Post FUP:20MBPS*   I hope that this ISP should cover the whole of Hyderabad as soon as possible.


You mean Hathway? I think it will take some time before Hathway can start giving service across Hyderabad.
They have famous Cable service which is also divided across the city.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Mine is slightly better where I get 4 Mbps after FUP reached here in Hyderabad.
> How much do you pay?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Rs.1120 per month.
No its not Hathway but situated near Kushaiguda.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 19, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Rs.1120 per month.
> No its not Hathway but situated near Kushaiguda.



Can you give me the details of the ISP and also where do you live in Hyderabad?


----------



## seamon (Jul 19, 2014)

^^People making me jealous.


----------



## Daeso (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## ajayritik (Jul 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> ^^People making me jealous.



Jealous about what bro?

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=277283]Daeso[/MENTION], bro you are bragging about the internet speed just like how a bloke from rich well to do family will do infront of middle class blokes.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 20, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Jealous about what bro?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> @Daeso, bro you are bragging about the internet speed just like how a bloke from rich well to do family will do infront of middle class blokes.


There should be a thank button on TDF... i seriously require it now


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 21, 2014)

My lovely BSNL,

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/22/agune6us.jpg

And for first time in my life I've recharged with a 3G pack of Vodafone, the speeds are not bad. 1 GB data makes even less sense with this kind of speed. It's not stable though. Jumping from 6 mbps to 12.

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/22/zu7yjequ.jpg


----------



## seamon (Jul 21, 2014)

^^BSNL OP! Stable connection. 
Airtel 3G is very unstable here. Daytime speed=20-50kB/s. Night speed= Upto 1 MBps.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 22, 2014)

seamon said:


> ^^BSNL OP! Stable connection.
> Airtel 3G is very unstable here. Daytime speed=20-50kB/s. Night speed= Upto 1 MBps.


What's BSNL OP? How much speeds do you get on BSNL 3G?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 22, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3640046786.png


----------



## seamon (Jul 22, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> What's BSNL OP? How much speeds do you get on BSNL 3G?



BSNL Over Powered!
2mbps constant.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 22, 2014)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## seamon (Jul 22, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results



What plan?


----------



## RON28 (Jul 25, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3646822291.png

Tata Docomo 3G, data plan Rs 155 = 1.5GB for 30 days


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3648349431.png


----------



## swatkats (Jul 26, 2014)

bssunil said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3648349431.png




How many times will you show the Same thing? not being rude but this thread is for showing different speeds may be high or less. This is the fifth time you are posting the same speed. Are you trying to rub the salt in to the wounds of these low speed users?  

*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/138028-post-your-speedtest-results-post1999843.html#post1999843
*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/138028-post-your-speedtest-results-post2079264.html#post2079264
*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/138028-post-your-speedtest-results-post2091269.html#post2091269
*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/138028-post-your-speedtest-results-post2091465.html#post2091465


----------



## tkin (Jul 26, 2014)

bssunil said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3648349431.png


Show us after the 50GB FUP


----------



## DDIF (Jul 27, 2014)

Off-Topic:
Those of you who know how to *traceroute* and *ping* in Windows and are on any private ISPs like AirTel, Reliance, Hathway, Tikona, Beam etc.  please send me a private message.
I am doing a little survey, you help will be grateful.


----------



## amjath (Jul 27, 2014)

Planning for online multiplayer from now onwards starting with yet-to-be-released GTA V, so is this enough for multiplayer 
*www.speedtest.net/result/3650833589.png
*www.pingtest.net/result/102768035.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2014)

tkin said:


> Show us after the 50GB FUP



*www.speedtest.net/result/3651045917.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 27, 2014)

damn ping decreased wtf!


----------



## seamon (Jul 27, 2014)

bssunil said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3651045917.png



son I am disappoint. 

15mbps is useless if you just get 50 GB.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 27, 2014)

^^I am happy getting 4Mbps for 8 gigs and you are saying 15Mbps is small for 50Gigs  ... I download 20-25 gigs with my pathetic 512kbps connection. it will be 100 gigs on a connection like these


----------



## amjath (Jul 27, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^I am happy getting 4Mbps for 8 gigs and you are saying 15Mbps is small for 50Gigs  ... I download 20-25 gigs with my pathetic 512kbps connection. it will be 100 gigs on a connection like these



what he is trying to say is, 50gig will get over i no time with 15 mbps

that too if u r a member in private tracker, you can get solid full speed without throttling

- - - Updated - - -

downloaded ~4 gig for 3 days from steam with my 512kbps   BSNL


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 27, 2014)

amjath said:


> what he is trying to say is, 50gig will get over i no time with 15 mbps
> 
> that too if u r a member in private tracker, you can get solid full speed without throttling


I got that ... but a 50mbps connection is such a royalty for a person like me that i get jelly if someone condemns it even sarcastically.
His post FUP is what i crave for while i download torrents at 50-60KBps.



> *downloaded ~4 gig for 3 days from steam with my 512kbps *  BSNL


*s29.postimg.org/tj0u013br/I_know_that_feel_bro.jpg


----------



## seamon (Jul 27, 2014)

500 gigs in 60 days in BSNL


----------



## swatkats (Jul 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> son I am disappoint.
> 
> 15mbps is useless if you just get 50 GB.



The whole FUP plans are S#!t. People don't get it.

1.Some people mostly say 60% just subscribe to 15mbps plans just to download files fastly even though they hardly download ~40Gb and however finish the Remaining FUP by month end. This makes it a 50GB plan which comes around 500 rupees inc tax if this such plan is offered in the market. Means, Customers are at loosing end up by paying double for which they don't use.

2. The rest set of people say 30% are those who finish their FUP by middle of month and go a head with 2Mbps. End up downloading up to ~50Gb on average because they feel its taking a lot of time and end up leeching less data. => 500+ 250 = 750 Rupees. customer is loosing money

3.  The Rest 10% who are heavy downloaders who finish FUP within 5days and download up to ~150Gb on average. actually get Paisa vasool deal here.

This is how ISP's earn and make profits up to tune of 400 Crores/ Annum which is of Beam Fiber's. They are indeed selling fastest plans, but even restricting them. Their FUP policy looks fair to few but its not.
 Now who wants to drive a ferrari for first 15 days and Nano for Rest of the month? Kick out FUP connections.


Now Regarding me? I fall in 2nd Category. daily usage of ~3.5Gb


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 28, 2014)

My todays usage was around 35 gigs at around 9-14 mbps so you can expect what will happen with 50mbps 

*i.imgur.com/JRZaNx0.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 28, 2014)

swatkats said:


> The whole FUP plans are S#!t. People don't get it.
> 
> 1.Some people mostly say 60% just subscribe to 15mbps plans just to download files fastly even though they hardly download ~40Gb and however finish the Remaining FUP by month end. This makes it a 50GB plan which comes around 500 rupees inc tax if this such plan is offered in the market. Means, Customers are at loosing end up by paying double for which they don't use.
> 
> ...



BEAM FUP reached how is = Download + Upload...

Damn....

Beam is taking both download & Upload as well ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2014)

bssunil said:


> BEAM FUP reached how is = Download + Upload...
> 
> Damn....
> 
> Beam is taking both download & Upload as well ...


That is general practice followed by all ISP
upload is also counted in total FUP usage


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 28, 2014)

how to unsubscribe a thread..........


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> how to unsubscribe a thread..........



click on Thread Tools [below thread title on right]  > Unsubscribe


----------



## Daeso (Aug 5, 2014)

*s13.postimg.org/vg86nv05z/1gbps.png
*s13.postimg.org/6o8kgmizb/963_Mbps.png


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 6, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> how to unsubscribe a thread..........


Was this supposed to be sarcasm based on what's happening here?


----------



## kisame (Aug 9, 2014)

Got this while downloading a video from youtube in my college.
*i.imgur.com/97Q327j.png
Download completed in around 30 seconds.

Speed test at that time
*i.imgur.com/vR4zMQZ.png

I was surprised to see this kind of speed, so I tried to download more videos over 1 GB.Same result i.e around *30 MBytes/Sec*.
Anyone else getting this kind of speed in their college??


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 9, 2014)

^which college?


----------



## kisame (Aug 9, 2014)

^IIIT in Jabalpur.


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 9, 2014)

Good...websites blocked?? BTW I have witnessed around 150- 200mbps in my CLG


----------



## RON28 (Aug 10, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3680095126.png


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 10, 2014)

Woah!! Amazing ping for such speeds


----------



## digitalkerala (Aug 11, 2014)

Asianet Broadband (Docsis 3 Highspeed Broadband), Kochi
50 MB Speed / 160 GB ( Rs. 2499 + Taxes)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3682232747.png


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 11, 2014)

digitalkerala said:


> Asianet Broadband (Docsis 3 Highspeed Broadband), Kochi
> 50 MB Speed / 160 GB ( Rs. 2499 + Taxes)
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3682232747.png



But this plan is not unlimited only 160gb limited plan is not fair at this price


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2014)

kisame said:


> ^IIIT in Jabalpur.



IIT has fibre optics broadband so this much speed is expected


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 12, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> IIT has fibre optics broadband so this much speed is expected


Its iiit not iit buddy.... BTW iits are not the only college which is blessed with such speeds


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 15, 2014)

My BSNL Broadband 

*www.speedtest.net/result/3689690234.png


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 20, 2014)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

*s21.postimg.org/s9i36yuvb/3701390583.png


----------



## kaz (Aug 21, 2014)

What? How?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 21, 2014)

^^ That's a BSNL Fiber line(quite possibly leased too).


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 21, 2014)

meanwhile my college has around 8-9mbps speed and inside hostel room wifi signals are too low to use :/
 [MENTION=50342]rohitshubham[/MENTION] which college?


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 21, 2014)

^^ NIT Patna ... actually new lab has been opened for only "browsing" purposes of students with no portal and no sites blocked.... but with only 100Mbps speed... otherwise the institute is connected to NKN which provides 1Gbps connection ... will try to run speedtest on that if the lab is free...


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 21, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14669&d=1408637160


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 21, 2014)

*s4.postimg.org/bz6wnu1od/3701390583.png HAHA


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 22, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> *s4.postimg.org/bz6wnu1od/3701390583.png HAHA



I hope cables used there are watercooled


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2014)

^^we will need SSD to download at that speed


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 22, 2014)

anikkket said:


> I hope cables used there are watercooled


HAHA ... Most of the computers are using a Cat5e cable while the newer ones are using cat6

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> ^^we will need SSD to download at that speed


Yup... i don't know if any server would even allow such download speeds..... But maybe 10000rpm hdd can handle 600-700mbps at most ...beyond that an ssd is the only option...

- - - Updated - - -



pkkumarcool said:


> meanwhile my college has around 8-9mbps speed and inside hostel room wifi signals are too low to use :/
> @rohitshubham which college?


which college man??? even in our hostel wifi speeds are crappy but they are nice in campus around 10-25 Mbps.But most of the time in our hostel some genius runs ARP poisoning so, you can barely browse ... Thankfully i live in my home ..


----------



## ico (Aug 22, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3706623789.png


----------



## Daeso (Aug 23, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^we will need SSD to download at that speed


You dont need SSD,i have only hdd's and i download at 940 mbit

*s10.postimg.org/4ru0wjrc9/aaaa.jpg


----------



## swatkats (Aug 23, 2014)

I am still wondering what will someone do with Google Fiber's 10Gbps that would be live by 2019, You stream Four 8k Videos Simultaneously and you still have Lots of bandwidth left over to consume. 



Daeso said:


> You dont need SSD,i have only hdd's and i download at 940 mbit


Yeah that's Right. SATA 3 will be able to handle such I/O Speeds
Dude do you recall any ISP in Romania which offers 1Gbps UP/Down at ~ 100 RON?. The Name of the ISP starts with M.. Should be Mitxyz


----------



## tkin (Aug 23, 2014)

*New broadband, Wishnet:*
*www.speedtest.net/result/3707116110.png

*Peering:*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/S9QluN2.jpg


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 23, 2014)

^^Hey hows that possible man...download torrents @10mbps when speedtest show 2mbps??


----------



## kaz (Aug 23, 2014)

I have also used wishnet...Sometimes its slow as hell


----------



## tkin (Aug 23, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^Hey hows that possible man...download torrents @10mbps when speedtest show 2mbps??


Look the Peers section the screenshot above, all those high speed peers are local users, since all of them and I belong to the same network I get uncapped downloads from them and vice versa. And those peers, with client named btcache are servers hosted by the ISP which caches bittorrent content so when I download I get the data from ISP's local server instead of the web, so this saves the ISP tons of bandwidth. All popular torrents like games etc are cached always.

Also its 10M*B*Ps, that's 80mbps


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 23, 2014)

tkin said:


> Look the Peers section the screenshot above, all those high speed peers are local users, since all of them and I belong to the same network I get uncapped downloads from them and vice versa. And those peers, with client named btcache are servers hosted by the ISP which caches bittorrent content so when I download I get the data from ISP's local server instead of the web, so this saves the ISP tons of bandwidth. All popular torrents like games etc are cached always.
> 
> Also its 10M*B*Ps, that's 80mbps


i never knew such a divine ISP exists .... they host files on their severs :O ... do they host warez too??


----------



## vibhubhardwaj85970 (Aug 23, 2014)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
this is mine using my lovely airtel i know it not my best and i pay like 1k per month for 10gb+unlimited usage and i also have photon + which give even good results


----------



## tkin (Aug 24, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> i never knew such a divine ISP exists .... they host files on their severs :O ... do they host warez too??


They host warez only, at least for torrents, they also host popular softwares like those available at FileHippo.com, also they cache Youtube Videos, 480p quality mostly, sometimes 720P, apart from that they cache popular hindi music websites like Songs.**, and most google play store apps are also cached. Yes they have a pretty huge server, I think 10TB at least. And also its a multi ISP combined effort, they each hold a portion of the cache and shares the rest, together they cache 50TB+ easily.


----------



## bcreddy (Aug 28, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3720084971.png


----------



## KDroid (Aug 29, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3721882998.png 

*www.speedtest.net/result/3721882998.png


----------



## kaz (Sep 1, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3727829790.png

The happy 1st day of every month


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 2, 2014)

^

[URL=*www.speedtest.net/my-result/3730940848]*www.speedtest.net/result/3730940848.png[/URL]

Same with me also...


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 2, 2014)

Asking the above two users, which plan?


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Asking the above two users, which plan?



999...4mbps till 8gb post that 512kbps


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 3, 2014)

kaz said:


> 999...4mbps till 8gb post that 512kbps


And after that 8 GB speed really decreases to 512 kbps?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 3, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Asking the above two users, which plan?


Of course ULD999 BSNL DataOne BroadBand Plan.


ithehappy said:


> And after that 8 GB speed really decreases to 512 kbps?


Yes.............


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 3, 2014)

[MENTION=90564]KDroid[/MENTION] Amazing throughput..but that ping


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2014)

Speed Test from my office

Server Delhi

*www.speedtest.net/result/3732915040.png


----------



## kaz (Sep 3, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Speed Test from my office
> 
> Server Delhi




How many hard disks you have


----------



## amjath (Sep 3, 2014)

kaz said:


> How many hard disks you have


It's his office internet, hard disk not allowed in offices except few


----------



## kaz (Sep 3, 2014)

amjath said:


> It's his office internet, hard disk not allowed in offices except few



Yeah...What a waste then


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a storage server in my room, 650 TBs I think


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2014)

not possible.such capacities are used by data centres & never within a single server.even assuming 4tb hdd it would take 177 hdd to achieve this much capacity.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> not possible.such capacities are used by data centres & never within a single server.even assuming 4tb hdd it would take 177 hdd to achieve this much capacity.



Ever seen storage server racks?
where 48-60 HDDs are stacked in one rack?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2014)

i have & i am not talking about physical space but operating conditions.data centre has hundreds & sometimes even thousand hdd but they are not connected/controlled by a single server.if 1 rack has 100 hdd then beside that rack there will be at least 3-4 servers.
*www.dell.com/us/business/p/poweredge-r720xd/fs


> Up to 26 hard drives and 38TB of internal storage


your 650tb will require at least 17 such servers even if all these servers & hdd are stacked in 2 racks.unless you work in a data centre(can be of a big company) it is highly unlikely you will come across such capacities in normal office environment.btw how did you came to this figure of 650tb.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 6, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> i have & i am not talking about physical space but operating conditions.data centre has hundreds & sometimes even thousand hdd but they are not connected/controlled by a single server.if 1 rack has 100 hdd then beside that rack there will be at least 3-4 servers.
> *www.dell.com/us/business/p/poweredge-r720xd/fs
> 
> your 650tb will require at least 17 such servers even if all these servers & hdd are stacked in 2 racks.unless you work in a data centre(can be of a big company) it is highly unlikely you will come across such capacities in normal office environment.btw how did you came to this figure of 650tb.


+1 for this,
again another* enlightenment *from our great Friend  @whitestar_999


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 17, 2014)

Hostel WiFi was upgraded recently

*www.speedtest.net/result/3766002053.png


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> i have & i am not talking about physical space but operating conditions.data centre has hundreds & sometimes even thousand hdd but they are not connected/controlled by a single server.if 1 rack has 100 hdd then beside that rack there will be at least 3-4 servers.
> PowerEdge R720xd rack server details | Dell
> 
> your 650tb will require at least 17 such servers even if all these servers & hdd are stacked in 2 racks.unless you work in a data centre(can be of a big company) it is highly unlikely you will come across such capacities in normal office environment.btw how did you came to this figure of 650tb.





kg11sgbg said:


> +1 for this,
> again another* enlightenment *from our great Friend  @whitestar_999




Congrats for that math work you did. But equipments for Defence Organisations dont use normal components and peripherals available to us in market.
Now plz dont ask much regarding where I work and all. I just wanted to share speed, thats all.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Congrats for that math work you did. But equipments for Defence Organisations dont use normal components and peripherals available to us in market.
> Now plz dont ask much regarding where I work and all. I just wanted to share speed, thats all.



Friend,you have been working in a classified zone. Please ,no divulging of any facts,whatever petty it might seem. Respect Law,Privacy and our Motherland - India.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friend,you have been working in a classified zone. Please ,no divulging of any facts,whatever petty it might seem. Respect Law,Privacy and our Motherland - India.



Thats why I didnt post anything more than that. I should have stayed quiet in first place, my apologies.


----------



## hsr (Sep 17, 2014)

tagging  [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] as a spy now (ahuehuehue)

My company has a 24Mbps line for employees, off which I leech ~2Mbps constantly (wget --limit-rate) to stay under the radar.  The server room is like that wardrobe from Narnia (I've only seen people go in and a hint of neon green/blue lights).


----------



## Gollum (Sep 18, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3767955743.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 18, 2014)

Not sure how I'm getting such speed: 

*www.speedtest.net/result/3768323137.png


----------



## arian29 (Sep 20, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3774297241.png


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 21, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3775564617.png


----------



## aaruni (Oct 1, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3800705364.png

Got new plan. Promised speeds are 50 mbps download, and 5 mbps upload.

D/l stays around this rate, peaks to beyond 60 for a few seconds occaisonally.

U/l stays around this rate.

(Hathway Bangalore)

*edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=EG2D


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

^ why dont you call them, you are not getting what was promised right?


----------



## aaruni (Oct 1, 2014)

It just got activated today (at 00:00). So far, I'm hoping it'll pick up. If not, I'll call them tomorrow, or something.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 2, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3802590046.png

Speed Test result now.

Already requested a change from my existing Plan :-->  BSNL BB Home Combo ULD999* to* BSNL BBG Combo ULD1425 , at CRM   ; from Yesterday (01-10-2014) onwards.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 2, 2014)

aaruni said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3800705364.png
> 
> Got new plan. Promised speeds are 50 mbps download, and 5 mbps upload.
> 
> ...



I have the same plan, and I get the promised speed.
Call hathway and tell them.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 2, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I have the same plan, and I get the promised speed.
> Call hathway and tell them.


Lucky you are [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] and other Southern Friends, Hathway not present in Kolkata.


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Lucky you are [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] and other Southern Friends, Hathway not present in Kolkata.



and in chennai for broadband


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 3, 2014)

amjath said:


> and in chennai for broadband


Of course Chennai is ahead in terms of Technological implications, so as Bengaluru and Hyderabad.


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Of course Chennai is ahead in terms of Technological implications, so as Bengaluru and Hyderabad.


No. I mean hathway is not available here. Few other like act and spectrum is available in Chennai but not pan Chennai


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/10/02/e55d9be306164328d7509cd4939241ac.jpg
Bsnl 999


----------



## charlieharper (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

My speed test results


----------



## aaruni (Oct 3, 2014)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] : Problem found. I get ~16 mbps on wi-fi. I get more than promised in wired connection.

*www.speedtest.net/result/3806052651.png


----------



## charlieharper (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey guys, this is my speed test result. 
*www.speedtest.net/my-result/3807322166


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 4, 2014)

[MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION]- Isn't that weird ?


----------



## aaruni (Oct 4, 2014)

The getting more than promised on wired, or getting a very less portion on wi-fi ?

As for the low wi-fi speeds, I think it may be due to crappy coverage. I get around 30% signal strength in my room.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 4, 2014)

Low speeds on wifi. Even with 30% signal, it shouldn't be that loo.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 4, 2014)

or crappy opensource driver for the RaLink chip ? I run ubuntu


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 4, 2014)

Might be.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 5, 2014)

[MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] : now that I think about it, the crappy speed over wireless might be due to a couple of reasons combined :

Multiple computers / phones / tablets using the connection. (got 4 laptops, and two android devices. mostly always connected).
Crappy signal coverage.
Driver problems.
The broadcast mode of the router. (Its the one which works with the macbook in the house. the weaker one from WEP and WPA). That may lower speed.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 5, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3808737896.png Airtel 3G


----------



## amjath (Oct 5, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3808737896.png Airtel 3G


Your ~17mb wasted in speed test for 3g connection


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 5, 2014)

aaruni said:


> [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] : now that I think about it, the crappy speed over wireless might be due to a couple of reasons combined :
> 
> Multiple computers / phones / tablets using the connection. (got 4 laptops, and two android devices. mostly always connected).
> Crappy signal coverage.
> ...


Well, as far as multiple devices connectivity is concerned, it'd have an effect in LAN too.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> Your ~17mb wasted in speed test for 3g connection


What....?? I never knew it.. btw I tested this after 12 only so I was paying only 50rs for 1GB .


----------



## amjath (Oct 5, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> What....?? I never knew it.. btw I tested this after 12 only so I was paying only 50rs for 1GB .



I once activated 1 day 25mb pack and wanted to test the speed. In 1st speed test Upload Test was cancelled so tested again, when doing completing download test I recieved a test message that I have reached 80% of my data limit 

Damn aircel has very cheap plans


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> I once activated 1 day 25mb pack and wanted to test the speed. In 1st speed test Upload Test was cancelled so tested again, when doing completing download test I recieved a test message that I have reached 80% of my data limit
> 
> Damn aircel has very cheap plans


Well let me try again today to confirm this theory and its Airtel not aircel  and did i mention that the pack only lasts for 6 hours ??


----------



## amjath (Oct 5, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Well let me try again today to confirm this theory and its Airtel not aircel  and did i mention that the pack only lasts for 6 hours ??


50 rupees 6 hours 1gb around 7MB/s meh


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 8, 2014)

Today BSNL changed my PLAN from *BB Home Combo ULD999*   to*     BBG Combo ULD1425*,after they contacted me over my Landline No.(Received by my spouse)from Dum Dum Exchange, subsequently,after getting the Phone No. of the official,dealing with the Broadband connection, I ringed them back from my office and gave my consent. I had already contacted BSNL to change my Plan through :--->  CRM ; The Plan was changed and set accordingly.

Delay in my change of Plan being the Durga Puja Celebrations and Holidays in West Bengal & Calcutta/Kolkata...

ALREADY CHERISED 8GB FUP for 4Mbps and then yesterday,the idiot*c display popped on the screen for consent of Increased Speed(Pay More through Top Up) or remain at 512kbps(no extra payment). I chose for 512kbps.
Today onwards till end of month I am going to get 4Mbps till 20GB(FUP) and then 512kbps thereafter unlimited. Thus a Bonus of 28GB till FUP.

But have a look at :--->
*www.speedtest.net/result/3817332848.png


----------



## kaz (Oct 25, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3857532275.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 26, 2014)

Already I've uploaded/downloaded (total network traffic) upto 23.6GB as on today from 1st October,2014.

Speed Test Today(26-10-2014) :--->

*www.speedtest.net/result/3860384216.png  

I am getting this speed as a Bonus Speed from BSNL, as per *#1196 *of the above statement thread.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2014)

[MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION],change your plan to new ULD1445 which gives 1mbps after 2mbps till 20gb fup,much better than your current 512kbps post fup plan for just rs.20 more.


----------



## amjath (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

I'm planning for that. I will do it next month. Before that I have a question. If I activate this promotional offer I will not be forced to change the plan right? 
This promotional offer was available 3 months ago too and said after 3 months it won't be available. Now we are seeing the same plan. That's my concern


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 26, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> @kg11sgbg ,change your plan to new ULD1445 which gives 1mbps after 2mbps till 20gb fup,much better than your current 512kbps post fup plan for just rs.20 more.



Thanks,but for this current month I have to keep using this plan.
To change the plan I must post on 29th~30th of October at CRM

- - - Updated - - -

But where is the ULD1445 Plan?????????
Nothing in BSNL site.


----------



## amjath (Oct 26, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks,but for this current month I have to keep using this plan.
> To change the plan I must post on 29th~30th of October at CRM
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Its there. Its a promotional offer.
Here..
*bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_less_speed.html


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 26, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3861036504.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/109249294.png


SILVER SUPER


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 26, 2014)

amjath said:


> Its there. Its a promotional offer.
> Here..
> *bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_less_speed.html



Thanks [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] for providing me the link.
Just now I raised a service request to change from my existing BBG COMBO ULD1425 to BB BBG COMBO ULD1445,with effect from 1st,November,2014. I had mentioned the effective dates clearly. All done through CRM      ; the service request ticket with the ID created is showing its status as "open".


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2014)

Good.I hope you have extra hdd space to fully utilize the 1mbps post fup speed. btw does plan change through selfcare site involves physical presence at local exchange as i am also thinking about getting my plan changed to a cheaper one as i don't stay there anymore.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 27, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Good.I hope you have extra hdd space to fully utilize the 1mbps post fup speed. btw does plan change through selfcare site involves physical presence at local exchange as i am also thinking about getting my plan changed to a cheaper one as i don't stay there anymore.



No my (MENTOR)Friend, my most Helpful Friend amongst the Friend's,you have shown me the path of my dream.
I shall be obliged to you always.

You need not have to be present physically at your local Telephone exchange. They(BSNL) might contact you over phone for a confirmation from you. That's it.


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3866384260.png


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

^ oh no such pings


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 30, 2014)

As on today 30-10-2014 at 9:34p.m.

*www.speedtest.net/result/3871114768.png


Already created an issue/ticket ID to change my existing Plan to BB BBG ULD1445(Promotional for 3 months) from 1st of November,2014 at BSNL.
Let me see what happens and whether they change it or not.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 1, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3874770395.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 1, 2014)

Gollum said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3874770395.png



What is your p.m.(per month) tariff/expenditure onthis plan???


----------



## amjath (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

I requested for plan change from uld800 to ul1445 through selfcare on 26th. But when I call they said they didn't receive request since the portal is broken. So went to exchange and a request in 2hours plan changed. 
My new plan Uld1445

*i.imgur.com/taEmmpu.jpg


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*



amjath said:


> I requested for plan change from uld800 to ul1445 through selfcare on 26th. But when I call they said they didn't receive request since the portal is broken. So went to exchange and a request in 2hours plan changed.  My new plan Uld1445  *i.imgur.com/taEmmpu.jpg


  Must be Happy now,Buddy.  Enjoy life!!!

- - - Updated - - -

In my case the issue ticket with an ID#****** is "open" as latest status, for plan change to BB BBG ULD1445.


----------



## amjath (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*



kg11sgbg said:


> Must be Happy now,Buddy.  Enjoy life!!!


Yes. Everything in my life is faster now  wonder how people feel for more speed and peering.

Not changed for you yet


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*



amjath said:


> Yes. Everything in my life is faster now  wonder how people feel for more speed and peering.
> 
> Not changed for you yet


Will get changed shortly...I think after creating the bill for Oct' 14.
In fact they(BSNL) will phone me for a confirmation.


----------



## amjath (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*



kg11sgbg said:


> Will get changed shortly...I think after creating the bill for Oct' 14.
> In fact they(BSNL) will phone me for a confirmation.


As I said, just visit for 5 min and fill a small form, 2 hr plan change.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*



amjath said:


> As I said, just visit for 5 min and fill a small form, 2 hr plan change.


For my case the CRM is fully functional,normal and no issues.


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 2, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3877011014.png


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

^ 4g lte


----------



## Gollum (Nov 2, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> What is your p.m.(per month) tariff/expenditure onthis plan???



900 rupees 50Mbps 25GB fup - 512kbps after that. Teh suck


----------



## tkin (Nov 2, 2014)

Gollum said:


> 900 rupees 50Mbps 25GB *fup* - 512kbps after that. Teh suck


I hate that word.

- - - Updated - - -

*My plan:*

*www.speedtest.net/result/3877353493.png

1150/- incl taxes.

1Mbps UL, Night Time(1AM-9AM) 6Mbps, no fup, peering and caching across youtube, play store, filehippo etc. Also btcache torrent servers are there to host most popular bt content.

Reliability issues are there, goes down 2-3 times a month for a few hours.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 4, 2014)

Switched to Hatw@y internet from MTNL triband
Check the below speed 

*www.speedtest.net/result/3882414396.png


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 4, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3882684530.png
again back to idea


----------



## RON28 (Nov 7, 2014)

My IDEA WIFI Broadband after 10GB FUP 
*www.speedtest.net/result/3890380216.png

- - - Updated - - -

*www.speedtest.net/result/3890382888.png

I get this same ping in CS 1.6 servers.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 10, 2014)

What the sh!t is this :--->
*www.speedtest.net/result/3898504647.png

BSNL hasn't changed my plan to ULD1445.


----------



## amjath (Nov 10, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> What the sh!t is this :--->
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3898504647.png
> 
> BSNL hasn't changed my plan to ULD1445.



Visit the nearby exchange.

BTW ULD1445 fup not crossed yet. waiting for far cry 4
*www.speedtest.net/result/3898737283.png

- - - Updated - - -

*www.pingtest.net/result/110326062.png


----------



## Tenida (Nov 11, 2014)

Alliance broadband
*www.speedtest.net/result/3899079048.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 18, 2014)

amjath said:


> Visit the nearby exchange.
> 
> BTW ULD1445 fup not crossed yet. waiting for far cry 4
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3898737283.png
> ...





ULTIMATELY BSNL CHANGED MY PLAN YESTERDAY(17-11-2014)  TO BBG COMBO ULD1445.
They conveyed and confirmed me about the plan change through telephone.

Question is will BSNL  keep this plan for subscribers like us,or will they  revert back to old plan? [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION],please clarify about the "PROMOTIONAL OFFER/DEAL" my friend.


----------



## amjath (Nov 18, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> ULTIMATELY BSNL CHANGED MY PLAN YESTERDAY(17-11-2014)  TO BBG COMBO ULD1445.
> They conveyed and confirmed me about the plan change through telephone.
> 
> Question is will BSNL  keep this plan for subscribers like us,or will they  revert back to old plan? [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION],please clarify about the "PROMOTIONAL OFFER/DEAL" my friend.


This plan stays for the subscribers who subscribed it. But the plan may go off by December


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 18, 2014)

amjath said:


> This plan stays for the subscribers who subscribed it. But the plan may go off by December


Thanks a great,Friend.
Actually I wanted a definite verification from you Friend.
BSNL increasing Rs.50/-~Rs.70/- in different BB plans from December 2014 onwards!!!!!


----------



## amjath (Nov 18, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks a great,Friend.
> Actually I wanted a definite verification from you Friend.
> BSNL increasing Rs.50/-~Rs.70/- in different BB plans from December 2014 onwards!!!!!



they already did it for Chennai circle for UL800 plan now it is 850+tax, that's y i changed. Increased 100 rupees nothing else


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 18, 2014)

amjath said:


> they already did it for Chennai circle for UL800 plan now it is 850+tax, that's y i changed. Increased 100 rupees nothing else



i heard ACT was offering high speed plans at low price only for chennai.. have u tried that ?


----------



## amjath (Nov 18, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> i heard ACT was offering high speed plans at low price only for chennai.. have u tried that ?



Its not available in pan Chennai yet


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 20, 2014)

After change over to BSNL  BBG Combo ULD 1445 Plan,with the sh!tty Ping values :--->
*www.speedtest.net/result/3923256262.png


----------



## amjath (Nov 20, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> After change over to BSNL  BBG Combo ULD 1445 Plan,with the sh!tty Ping values :--->
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3923256262.png



Check with different server near you. I too get worst ping in some server and ~50ms in some server. 
BTW  I get 2Mbps my usage is ~46gb


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 21, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Switched to Hatw@y internet from MTNL triband
> Check the below speed
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/3882414396.png



I must admit the speed offered by Hathway is great for the money they charge.
only 599/month for this speed with 15GB/month limit and 2Mbps after the limit.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 21, 2014)

anikkket said:


> I must admit the speed offered by Hathway is great for the money they charge.
> only 599/month for this speed with 15GB/month limit and 2Mbps after the limit.



MOTHER OF GOD thats impossibru

give me link


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 21, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> MOTHER OF GOD thats impossibru
> 
> give me link


Don't have link but this pic i took with camera of their pamphlet, has number of the Hathway guy.

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14992&d=1416574087


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 21, 2014)

attachment doesnt work ^


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 21, 2014)

anikkket said:


> I must admit the speed offered by Hathway is great for the money they charge.
> only 599/month for this speed with 15GB/month limit and 2Mbps after the limit.


We don't have Hathway here at Calcutta/Kolkata, so only could lament for the same.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 6, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3963707806.png


----------



## swatkats (Dec 6, 2014)

anikkket said:


> I must admit the speed offered by Hathway is great for the money they charge.
> only 599/month for this speed with 15GB/month limit and 2Mbps after the limit.



Its 512kbps post FUP. Not 1 or 2mbps.

Fibre Broadband plans for Home Users (Colaba to Mahim, Sion to Antop Hill)


----------



## beingGamer (Dec 7, 2014)

swatkats said:


> Its 512kbps post FUP. Not 1 or 2mbps.
> 
> Fibre Broadband plans for Home Users (Colaba to Mahim, Sion to Antop Hill)



I will post the plan sheet later I cant find it right now. it has written 2mbps post FPU


----------



## sharang (Dec 7, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3965052564.png


----------



## Gollum (Dec 9, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3970128740.png


----------



## ramakanta (Dec 18, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3993830947.png


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 24, 2015)

Edit/Snipped


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 30, 2015)

Gollum said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/3970128740.png


Where in the hell is this?!!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2015)

^^corporate office connection.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 1, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4106608131.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/116155875.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 1, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4107272766.png

The status as of today,1 st of February 2015
Plan : BSNL BBG Combo ULD1445 (2Mbps till 20GB : FUP : 1Mbps *unlimited*)
*When will the ping values come down*???
No issues with their promised bandwidths as the speedtest says it all.

- - - Updated - - -



bssunil said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/4106608131.png
> 
> *www.pingtest.net/result/116155875.png



Lucky man buddy. No such networks are present here at Calcutta/Kolkata.
Even the private Cable BB present here suckssss.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Feb 3, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4113081938.png

- - - Updated - - -

*www.pingtest.net/result/116336970.png

- - - Updated - - -

Pathetic


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4131647965.png


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 17, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4148682557.png
BSNL BB FUP is over . but still getting full speed


----------



## jasku (Feb 17, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> At home.
> No FUP.



Where is this mate?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 17, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> India





jasku said:


> Where is this mate?



India


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 17, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4148949507.png


----------



## acepro71 (Feb 19, 2015)

ico said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1033703140.png



how how much do u pay is it unlimited ?


----------



## kaz (Mar 13, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4210575071.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 13, 2015)

My speed after crossing the FUP Limit:

2MBPS unlimited after crossing FUP Limit. 

*www.speedtest.net/result/4211052151.png

20MBPS until 75GB 3MBPS unlimited after crossing FUP from 1st April 2015 onwards.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2015)

College WiFI recently upgraded. Ping is usually lesser though

*www.speedtest.net/result/4222791712.png


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 23, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4235654395.png

Ha ha I can Confirm that !! Good Work Manipal !!


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 28, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4247676816.png


FInally! 

Provided by my cable operator. 1000 bucks for 8mbps 20gb fup.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 28, 2015)

*www.google.co.in/search?q=pm+modi+internet+speed&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=naQWVavTNc6eugTexoDADg

34Mbps

Late last year, a report highlighted how the PMO needs to have better Internet connectivity and not an average of *34Mbps*.Feb 3, 2015


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2015)

Harsh Pranami said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/4247676816.png
> 
> 
> FInally!
> ...



Nice, but what's the post FUP speed? That's the most important thing.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 30, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4250728972.png

Reliance 3g


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 1, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Nice, but what's the post FUP speed? That's the most important thing.



512kbps exact. But the ping is same. I play bf3 and fifa without any problem.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 5, 2015)

20MBPS until 75GB 
3MBPS unlimited post FUP.

                        *www.speedtest.net/result/4266435124.png

Damages: 1150 (inclusive of VAT)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 5, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/fr8BeEq.png

my new net XD........

- - - Updated - - -

good bye BSNL

- - - Updated - - -

*www.pingtest.net/result/120618640.png

- - - Updated - - -



> An excellent result! Expect all Internet applications to work very well assuming you have sufficient bandwidth.



finally game on......

- - - Updated - - -



bssunil said:


> 20MBPS until 75GB
> 3MBPS unlimited post FUP.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/4266435124.png



cost???


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 5, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> cost???



Given below: 1150 per month (inclusive of VAT)


----------



## sharang (Apr 13, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4285252533.png


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 13, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4285284096.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2015)

[MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] Why is the ping so bad? Even if 3g it should be better for same town.

Anyways, me in Jaipur too and this is what I got:

*www.speedtest.net/result/4287936152.png


----------



## Charley (Apr 14, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> *i.imgur.com/fr8BeEq.png
> 
> my new net XD........



Which connection ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] Why is the ping so bad? Even if 3g it should be better for same town.
> 
> Anyways, me in Jaipur too and this is what I got:
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/4287936152.png


Not sure why. Even in my 2g connection I got sane pings.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 15, 2015)

My recent speed twist . I had no intent of making you feel jealous.
*i.imgur.com/OdeBJWc.jpg?1


----------



## Limitless (Apr 15, 2015)

anyone using nextra in delhi?


----------



## satan123 (Apr 17, 2015)

sharang said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/4285252533.png



How to get Reliance jio service I live in bangalore.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4354030552.png


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 12, 2015)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

*www.speedtest.net/android/1274284039.png

Free WiFi from neighbouring society 
ISP : Nextra Fiber


----------



## swatkats (May 18, 2015)

sharang said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/4285252533.png





satan123 said:


> How to get Reliance jio service I live in bangalore.


It's an Free WiFi.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 18, 2015)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

Anyone tried airtel 4g?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 18, 2015)

20MBPS until 75GB 
3MBPS unlimited post FUP.

                        *www.speedtest.net/result/4266435124.png

Damages: 1150 (inclusive of VAT)


----------



## AshurainX (May 18, 2015)

bssunil said:


> 3MBPS unlimited post FUP.


 Dayum.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 18, 2015)

bssunil said:


> 20MBPS until 75GB
> 3MBPS unlimited post FUP.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/4266435124.png
> ...



dude how many times you planning to post same result???


----------



## ajayritik (May 18, 2015)

I Guess since Sunil is from Hyderabad he has the bragging rights to post the internet speeds as many times as he wants.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 18, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I Guess since Sunil is from Hyderabad he has the bragging rights to post the internet speeds as many times as he wants.



i think he don't know the plans here 50 mbps no fup no other bullshit....Rs1849/-


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 18, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> i think he don't know the plans here 50 mbps no fup no other bullshit....Rs1849/-


Which ISP, and exact location?


----------



## warrior123 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/05/18/caa99d52e72d65b93dba3591c40f9539.jpg
Hathway, Delhi. 50MBPS@899, 20GB FUP, 1MBPS


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 19, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Which ISP, and exact location?



spectranet...


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 25, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> spectranet...



Exact Location ??


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 26, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Exact Location ??



Bangalore available in some locations here for more info visit their website Data Center Solutions India | Internet Broadband Services Provider | FTTH Broadband Solutions | FTTH Services India | Business Internet Access


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4391313897.png


----------



## warrior123 (May 28, 2015)

Piyush said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/4391313897.png


Nice. Which area?


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2015)

Indirapuram, Gzb


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 28, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> dude how many times you planning to post same result???


Until someone says WOW


----------



## udaylunawat (May 31, 2015)

pkkumarcool said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/4250728972.png
> 
> Reliance 3g


Which plan are you using ?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2015)

Piyush said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/4391313897.png



wow Hathway is giving this much speed...once hathway was considered the costliest broadband after Sify

how much u pay?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 31, 2015)

i think that hathway plan is with FUP.


----------



## Piyush (May 31, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> wow Hathway is giving this much speed...once hathway was considered the costliest broadband after Sify
> 
> how much u pay?



3k for 3 months
1Mbps after 20gb


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 1, 2015)

Piyush said:


> 3k for 3 months
> 1Mbps after 20gb



For 3 months or 1 month


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 1, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> For 3 months or 1 month



each month 20gb fup at 50mbps after that 1mbps unlimited..........


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 1, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> each month 20gb fup at 50mbps after that 1mbps unlimited..........



Thats cool


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

*www.speedtest.net/android/1301781266.png  found some free WiFi 

Btw which ISP is sainet communications. Never heard of that name.


----------



## ratul (Jun 5, 2015)

4Mbps, unlimited, no FUP, torrent, youtube, play store downloads 16-25Mbps due to local peering and caching, ₹2450 per month, local ISP in pune:
*www.speedtest.net/result/4410441903.png

While getting this as well in between. 
*i.imgur.com/MhgGXy8.jpg


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 8, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4417648256.png
BSNL

- - - Updated - - -



tanmaymohan said:


> *www.speedtest.net/android/1301781266.png  found some free WiFi
> 
> Btw which ISP is sainet communications. Never heard of that name.


That's COOL.


----------



## sksundram (Jun 18, 2015)

*Location: Chandi (A village), Bihar*
*ISP: Airtel (Don't know why it shows Vodafone Spain)*
*Medium: 3G
*
*i.imgur.com/eDwQHkj.png


----------



## avisekmtnl (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## RCuber (Jun 21, 2015)

Just changed to ACT 100 Mbps plan . 1999 + tax = 100Mbps FUP 125 GB . 1Mbps post FUP :/
*www.speedtest.net/result/4448548394.png


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 21, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Just changed to ACT 100 Mbps plan . 1999 + tax = 100Mbps FUP 125 GB . 1Mbps post FUP :/
> *www.speedtest.net/result/4448548394.png



I dont remember you being a mod last year and thats pretty good speed considering the amount you are paying.. For about 2k, the max we'l get in MTNL is 2MBps..

And my connection is so slow that half the pics on this page didn't even load..
Plan - MTNL TriB UL Data- 599. Gonna get my plan changed tomorrow..


----------



## swatkats (Jun 21, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Just changed to ACT 100 Mbps plan . 1999 + tax = 100Mbps FUP 125 GB . 1Mbps post FUP :/
> *www.speedtest.net/result/4448548394.png



How about trying out of India location, Try Singapore(Softlayer). That is your real bandwidth.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Just changed to ACT 100 Mbps plan . 1999 + tax = 100Mbps FUP 125 GB . 1Mbps post FUP :/
> *www.speedtest.net/result/4448548394.png



125 gigs would be consumed within 3 hours at that speed :/


----------



## swatkats (Jun 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 125 gigs would be consumed within 3 hours at that speed :/


Depends on your usage pattern. I'm Sure you have no such plan/ISP in your city, Not even Relatively close.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2015)

swatkats said:


> Depends on your usage pattern. I'm Sure you have no such plan/ISP in your city, Not even Relatively close.


Yeah 

But still can go to college's computer lab


----------



## RCuber (Jun 21, 2015)

swatkats said:


> How about trying out of India location, Try Singapore(Softlayer). That is your real bandwidth.


*www.speedtest.net/result/4449136697.png


SaiyanGoku said:


> 125 gigs would be consumed within 3 hours at that speed :/



My monthly consumption is about 120 gigs. and my previous connection was 50 Mbps unlimited .. yet my download was still the same. not everyone downloads just because they have speed.its all about the requirement, and my requirement is about 120 gigs. 

*www.digit.in/forum/fight-club/160975-cost-internet-resonable-india.html


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2015)

RCuber said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/4449136697.png
> 
> 
> My monthly consumption is about 120 gigs. and my previous connection was 50 Mbps unlimited .. yet my download was still the same. not everyone downloads just because they have speed.its all about the requirement, and my requirement is about 120 gigs.
> ...



It isn't always about speed. Romania has 100 mbps fup-free internet at throwaway rates while we get 512 kbps crap even after spending 2-2.5k per month (talking about pan country ISPs here).

To make the connection cost effective, I download 24*7. If I had the same plan BSNL has for Hyderabad region, I'd reduce my downloading time.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It isn't always about speed. Romania has 100 mbps fup-free internet at throwaway rates while we get 512 kbps crap even after spending 2-2.5k per month (talking about pan country ISPs here).
> 
> To make the connection cost effective, I download 24*7. If I had the same plan BSNL has for Hyderabad region, I'd reduce my downloading time.



post it in the thread I mentioned, not here.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

Lol RCuber. Your post made me excited and jealous at first.
Then when I thought you must be enjoying the speeds, your :/ smiley made me lol.


----------



## swatkats (Jun 23, 2015)

RCuber said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/4449136697.png



Good Speeds. It's totally normal. 



RCuber said:


> post it in the thread I mentioned, not here.


Nailed It. Don't really get the point of comparing with Romania and I will finish off 200GB in 3-4 Hours mentality.



Vyom said:


> Lol RCuber. Your post made me excited and jealous at first.
> Then when I thought you must be enjoying the speeds, your :/ smiley made me lol.


1Mbps is really painful, From 100 to 1.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 13, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4501692974.png

1 mbps day, 1.5 mbps night (11 PM - 7 AM)
20 GB FUP limit, 512 kbps post FUP

Rs 549/month ( ~ Rs 630 including taxes)

Pintwire Broadband

Ditching BSNL for good


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 13, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Just changed to ACT 100 Mbps plan . 1999 + tax = 100Mbps FUP 125 GB . 1Mbps post FUP :/
> *www.speedtest.net/result/4448548394.png



youbroadband is providing 200gb fup at 1700 with 2mbps after fup..........


----------



## RCuber (Jul 13, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> youbroadband is providing 200gb fup at 1700 with 2mbps after fup..........



not available in my area

EDIT:
You Broadband is Docsis network. I will not go for it as latency and packet loss is high and depends on the amplifier used for your connection. I have suffered that with Hathway.


----------



## amjath (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

^ you broadband in chennai is very bad as per reviews. So you did good decision
 [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] have a look at this and beware.

Proof that ACT is adding false GBs to usage (download cap) â€¢ ACT Fibernet


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*



amjath said:


> ^ you broadband in chennai is very bad as per reviews. So you did good decision
> @RCuber  have a look at this and beware.
> 
> Proof that ACT is adding false GBs to usage (download cap) â€¢ ACT Fibernet



dude the thing is, it will be 90% of the case when you get some problem with your broadband then only you review it online.......

For me it works fine (touch wood) getting nice pings to sea servers also (Singapore 40-60  ms) and for paying 620 rupees a month for 1mbps, hell nothing here in Bangalore beats this........


----------



## amjath (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*



gagan_kumar said:


> dude the thing is, it will be 90% of the case when you get some problem with your broadband then only you review it online.......
> 
> For me it works fine (touch wood) getting nice pings to sea servers also (Singapore 40-60  ms) and for paying 620 rupees a month for 1mbps, hell nothing here in Bangalore beats this........



I see, your are right the price is tempting. My friend called me yesterday and said he dot ACT broadband in his locality  [still not available in my locality] he says its been a week and it seems good. Very less downtime so far.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 18, 2015)

Piyush said:


> 3k for 3 months
> 1Mbps after 20gb



You can switch to Spectranet 50mbps dl and 20mbps ul no FUP for 1849+taxes or 1249+taxes for 20 ul/10 dl no FUP a month in Indirapuram, GZB. But the catch is that they provide it to societies only. Works wonders for me.

Pings are sub 10ms for Indian servers and sub 30ms for intl. servers. Speeds are always 43mbps+ dl/19 ul.
No FUP is a mega plus, but my usage rarely exceeds 1000gB, most(80%) of which is YouTube(1080p and 2k).


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> You can switch to Spectranet 50mbps dl and 20mbps ul no FUP for 1849+taxes or 1249+taxes for 20 ul/10 dl no FUP a month in Indirapuram, GZB. But the catch is that they provide it to societies only. Works wonders for me.
> 
> Pings are sub 10ms for Indian servers and sub 30ms for intl. servers. Speeds are always 43mbps+ dl/19 ul.
> No FUP is a mega plus, but my usage rarely exceeds 1000gB, most(80%) of which is YouTube(1080p and 2k).



I asked Spectranet, Nextra and Reliance. No luck.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 18, 2015)

No luck with them providing service to individual house?
I guess Spectranet only provides to big societies with lots of connections per society.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4515269821.png


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 19, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/4515269821.png




That is amazing man..!! Cost per month.?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 19, 2015)

^
Beam hyd to beam hyd ping probably.

Spectranet Gurgaon is pretty cool with:
1. 100mbps/20mbps no limits for 2k+taxes.

2. 50mbps/20mbps no limits for 1200+taxes


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> That is amazing man..!! Cost per month.?



*www.speedtest.net/result/4515269821.png

Plan:75GB FUP, 3 MBPS post FUP
ISP: ACT Broadband, Hyderabad
Cost:Rs.1150 (Including VAT)


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 19, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/4515269821.png
> 
> Plan:75GB FUP, 3 MBPS post FUP
> ISP: ACT Broadband, Hyderabad
> Cost:Rs.1150 (Including VAT)



Heavenly  man heavenly... you are lucky as you are a hyderabadi 

I've sent a mail to them asking about is there any hope that ACT will start its services in Kerala..  

btw is it fibernet..?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

*www.speedtest.net/android/1373170849.png

Tested on a new Airtel 4G connection of 50% signal strength

Great speeds till now


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 21, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4519880098.png

- - - Updated - - -

*www.speedtest.net/result/4519881843.png

- - - Updated - - -

600 bucks a month XD


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 23, 2015)

Well, I'm currently living in heaven xD 

*www.speedtest.net/result/4466961691.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/4461451285.png

This are the two extremes I get.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 23, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4515269821.png

Plan:75GB FUP, 3 MBPS post FUP
ISP: ACT Broadband, Hyderabad
Cost:Rs.1150 (Including VAT)

*www.pingtest.net/result/127456862.png

Data used until now

*i.imgur.com/RRcp6VP.png​


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2015)

[MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION]

Why do you double post without adding anything ? Is there any specific reason ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 24, 2015)

^must.. Show.. E-peen size


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> @bssunil
> 
> Why do you double post without adding anything ? Is there any specific reason ?



Just posting my speed as its awesome to showoff right!


----------



## Limitless (Jul 27, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4534251338.png


----------



## swatkats (Jul 28, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> ^
> Beam hyd to beam hyd ping probably.
> 
> Spectranet Gurgaon is pretty cool with:
> ...


Do you know anyone who is using the above plans?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 28, 2015)

No, but it's on there website. The service won't be crap. Well, in my region it isn't.
Gurgaon is blessed though.

- - - Updated - - -

In my region the advertised 20mbps dl plan gives 19.xx mbps with direct Ethernet cable and 17-19ish via the wifi router which is configured with pretty heavy QoS settings.
The 50mbps plan here is always 45-49mbps throughout the month.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 28, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> ^
> Beam hyd to beam hyd ping probably.
> 
> Spectranet Gurgaon is pretty cool with:
> ...



main problem is their availability at certain areas , for eg i live here in indiranagar, which is well known area in Bangalore, but they don't provide connection here......

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> @bssunil
> 
> Why do you double post without adding anything ? Is there any specific reason ?


not only that see the number of posts of the same frigging connection......


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

*www.speedtest.net/android/1379228787.png

Enjoy  

Airtel 4G full 100% signal strength.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*



tanmaymohan said:


> *www.speedtest.net/android/1379228787.png
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Airtel 4G full 100% signal strength.



which plan , cost?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 28, 2015)

Spectranet only provides to big societies where they can get at least 50+ customers.
There setup costs are very high and for feasibility only big societies qualify. A single house no matter how posh the location won't qualify. Only high rise complexes fit the bill.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*



gagan_kumar said:


> which plan , cost?


Currently Airtel provides 4G at 3G rates here in Delhi NCR

Get a compatible SIM , fire up a 4G phone and recharge with a 3G pack

I recharged with ₹149/- 400MB 3G pack got 1024MB in credit for 28 days.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 10, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4571446077.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/127456862.png

Plan:75GB FUP, 3 MBPS post FUP
ISP: ACT Broadband, Hyderabad
Cost:Rs.1200 (Including VAT)


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 25, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4608130010.png

Usage this month 1466gB, primarily YouTube (2k or 1080p)

No FUP

1403inr per month.


----------



## drunk_monkey (Aug 25, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/4608130010.png
> 
> Usage this month 1466gB, primarily YouTube (2k or 1080p)
> 
> ...



Where do you live?


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 27, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4615764728.png


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 28, 2015)

I hate this thread   

Fed up with slow speeds of crappy bsnl and high prices. 

It's high time for ACT broadband to introduce its service to non-metro places like, Kerala and it's rural places.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 28, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> I hate this thread
> 
> Fed up with slow speeds of crappy bsnl and high prices.
> 
> It's high time for ACT broadband to introduce its service to non-metro places like, Kerala and it's rural places.



They will only go where there is high demand.
Trust me, I am in bangalore where some places has ACT 100Mbps internet I am stuck with shitty Hathway 50Mbps....so unfair


----------



## seamon (Aug 29, 2015)

Kinda slow but...
*www.speedtest.net/result/4619217543.png


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 29, 2015)

seamon said:


> Kinda slow but...
> *www.speedtest.net/result/4619217543.png


Why Purdue???


----------



## seamon (Aug 29, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Why Purdue???



Why not? :-/


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 29, 2015)

seamon said:


> Why not? :-/


I don't know... It's kinda a safety net kind of university... Am sure it was not among your top 5 picks... Anyway, going offtopic... Congrats, btw!!!


----------



## seamon (Aug 29, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> I don't know... It's kinda a safety net kind of university... Am sure it was not among your top 5 picks... Anyway, going offtopic... Congrats, btw!!!



My top 5 were Stanford>MIT>GaTech>Purdue>UT Austin
Rest schools were either too expensive or not good in engineering(Harvard, Yale etc)


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 29, 2015)

seamon said:


> My top 5 were Stanford>MIT>GaTech>Purdue>UT Austin
> Rest schools were either too expensive or not good in engineering(Harvard, Yale etc)


Okay... Anyway, congrats... Be the next Neil Armstrong or something!!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 30, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4621937785.png


After FUP Limit. 3MBPS unlimited.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 30, 2015)

Realized I didn't post my Speedtest results after migrating to Excitel:

*www.speedtest.net/result/4622468950.png


----------



## sharang (Aug 30, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4622703767.png


----------



## seamon (Aug 30, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Okay... Anyway, congrats... Be the next Neil Armstrong or something!!!



Weren't you planning for MS abroad?

OT: With a better WLAN card.

*www.speedtest.net/result/4623000289.png


----------



## seamon (Sep 2, 2015)

Ethernet Speed.
*www.speedtest.net/result/4631130194.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2015)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION],one question.how come these US college/university connections able to show such speed tests as i assumed that in such colleges somebody must be downloading something at any given time thus reducing the available speed for such tests?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> @seamon,one question.how come these US college/university connections able to show such speed tests as i assumed that in such colleges somebody must be downloading something at any given time thus reducing the available speed for such tests?



I think his university has more than a gbps bandwidth available at any time.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2015)

with all those youtube & facebook usage one would thought that in any major US college/university at least 100 persons must be consuming 1-2mbps bandwidth each which easily totals to ~1gbps.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2015)

His speedtest was taken at 9 AM. You expect people to use youtube and facebook at that time inside a university? 

Edit: In my college, each of the computer labs is provided with a 100 mbps max hub and there are 15-16 such labs, making the total bandwidth 1.5-1.6 gbps. You can download at 100mbps in one PC of one lab and other PCs in other labs won't be affected. Main server itself has a dedicated 300 mbps line I think.


----------



## seamon (Sep 3, 2015)

I did that in class. Still in that class.

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION],one question.how come these US college/university connections able to show such speed tests as i assumed that in such colleges somebody must be downloading something at any given time thus reducing the available speed for such tests?





SaiyanGoku said:


> I think his university has more than a gbps bandwidth available at any time.





whitestar_999 said:


> with all those youtube & facebook usage one would thought that in any major US college/university at least 100 persons must be consuming 1-2mbps bandwidth each which easily totals to ~1gbps.





SaiyanGoku said:


> His speedtest was taken at 9 AM. You expect people to use youtube and facebook at that time inside a university?
> 
> Edit: In my college, each of the computer labs is provided with a 100 mbps max hub and there are 15-16 such labs, making the total bandwidth 1.5-1.6 gbps. You can download at 100mbps in one PC of one lab and other PCs in other labs won't be affected. Main server itself has a dedicated 300 mbps line I think.



The lowest Ethernet port speed I've seen is around ~600mbps. This is during peak time(8pm).
Best part is that nothing is blocked. My friends from Indian colleges are complaining that everything is blocked.
Although, torrents are highly illegal here so I had to go legit.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2015)

seamon said:


> I did that in class. Still in that class.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Torrents aren't illegal. Distribution of copyrighted and/or paid content over torrents is illegal. You can torrent linux distros and FOSS.


----------



## seamon (Sep 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Torrents aren't illegal. Distribution of copyrighted and/or paid content over torrents is illegal. You can torrent linux distros and FOSS.



yea. That's what I meant.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 8, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4645179678.png

[URL=*www.pingtest.net]*www.pingtest.net/result/130434756.png
[/URL]


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 11, 2015)

Just have a look at my BSNL Broadband BBG Combo ULD1445 Plan's functioning :--->
*www.speedtest.net/result/4655642052.png

What should be the adjectives used to describe BSNL???????????????????


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Just have a look at my BSNL Broadband BBG Combo ULD1445 Plan's functioning :--->
> *www.speedtest.net/result/4655642052.png
> 
> What should be the adjectives used to describe BSNL???????????????????



Runny Diarrhea


----------



## tkin (Sep 11, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Just have a look at my BSNL Broadband BBG Combo ULD1445 Plan's functioning :--->
> *www.speedtest.net/result/4655642052.png
> 
> What should be the adjectives used to describe BSNL???????????????????


Bahot Slow Network Ltd.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 12, 2015)

tkin said:


> Bahot Slow Network Ltd.



++++++++++++++++++++++++111111111111111111111111111...... brother  @tkin




SaiyanGoku said:


> Runny Diarrhea



Still waiting brother for the month of october 2015 to see,what they deliver,then off to Alliance Cable Broadband.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 12, 2015)

BSNL speed increase to 2mbps is only for pre-FUP speeds which your 1445 plan already has(on paper at least if not in reality).try to get bsnl FTTH(fiber to the home) connection(any adsl plan above 375 is also available on FTTH) if it is available in your area as optical fiber connection is much more stable than a telephone line.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 12, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> BSNL speed increase to 2mbps is only for pre-FUP speeds which your 1445 plan already has(on paper at least if not in reality).try to get bsnl FTTH(fiber to the home) connection(any adsl plan above 375 is also available on FTTH) if it is available in your area as optical fiber connection is much more stable than a telephone line.


Thanks ,Friend.
*But believe me,this is my maximum stressed limit of expenditure incurred per month for unlimited BSNL BB plan, as for ULD1445.
*As per BSNL website *Calcutta Telecom circle*,the tariffs are much higher :--->

*www.calcutta.bsnl.co.in/BB/BB_FiberBroadbandFTTH_TariffPlansforFTTH.shtml


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks ,Friend.
> *But believe me,this is my maximum stressed limit of expenditure incurred per month for unlimited BSNL BB plan, as for ULD1445.
> *As per BSNL website *Calcutta Telecom circle*,the tariffs are much higher :--->
> 
> *www.calcutta.bsnl.co.in/BB/BB_FiberBroadbandFTTH_TariffPlansforFTTH.shtml



Even their FTTH plans have 512 kbps crap post 50 GB fup in a Rs 4k/month plan 

The person who decided on that limit must be brain dead.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Even their FTTH plans have 512 kbps crap post 50 GB fup in a Rs 4k/month plan
> 
> *The person who decided on that limit must be brain dead*.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 12, 2015)

[MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION], [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]
Broadband Internet Service on FTTH


> *Any DSL Broadband plan (including combo plan) with FMC Rs. 375 and above is applicable on FTTH .*


basically it means you can get any broadband plan available on telephone line which cost more than Rs.375 on FTTH with extra Rs.150 as FTTH modem charges.So 1445 plan on FTTH will cost 1445+150=1595(excl taxes).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> @kg11sgbg, @SaiyanGoku
> Broadband Internet Service on FTTH
> 
> basically it means you can get any broadband plan available on telephone line which cost more than Rs.375 on FTTH with extra Rs.150 as FTTH modem charges.So 1445 plan on FTTH will cost 1445+150=1595(excl taxes).



What is the use of FTTH when all the speed you can have is just 512 kbps? 

My current ISP gives 2-2.5 mbps, 20 GB FUP (512 kbps post FUP) for Rs 625/month including taxes, even though the plan's speed is advertised as 1 mbps.


----------



## swatkats (Sep 12, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> @kg11sgbg, @SaiyanGoku
> Broadband Internet Service on FTTH
> 
> basically it means you can get any broadband plan available on telephone line which cost more than Rs.375 on FTTH with extra Rs.150 as FTTH modem charges.So 1445 plan on FTTH will cost 1445+150=1595(excl taxes).


How about not forgetting initial charges?


> Existing: One time:
> ONT installation charge - Rs 500
> ONT security deposit - Rs 1000
> 
> ...





> If you are a new user..
> 
> One time:
> ONT installation charge - Rs 500
> ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 12, 2015)

security deposit of 1000 is refundable,ONT installation charges are reasonable & landline instrument deposit charges are common for all bsnl landline plans.biggest advantage of FTTH is much more stable connection compared to copper wire phone line & same upload speed as download speed(2-4mbps approx.).


----------



## swatkats (Sep 12, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> security deposit of 1000 is refundable,ONT installation charges are reasonable & landline instrument deposit charges are common for all bsnl landline plans.biggest advantage of FTTH is much more stable connection compared to copper wire phone line & same upload speed as download speed(2-4mbps approx.).


I cannot comment on other cities but here in Hyderabad i checked out my friends FTTH connection and the ping is literally awful. To local servers it was 40-50ms, infact on my ACT connection it is 1-2ms. 
As long as upload speeds are concerned, they are restricting it to 50% of the download speed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 13, 2015)

ping does not depend on connection type but routing tables(aka settings at bsnl main servers) which has always been bad for all big indian isp providers(bsnl,reliance,airtel).on adsl connections upload speed is usually 512kbps only even if dl speed is 8mbps so for a 4mbps FTTH connection if one gets even 2mbps upload speed it is much better than any adsl connection upload speed.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 13, 2015)

@whitestar_999 , since I am running the broadband through my old trusted D-Link DSL-2520U  ADSL2+ modem,without any wireless router currently.It is a direct line between modem and PC.Just see  the values ?????!!!!

*img912.imageshack.us/img912/9287/6Hzs1g.png

Should I go for* FTTH for the SNR values* as shown above???

*img661.imageshack.us/img661/8285/boig0H.png

What about the error values as shown in* Bit Errors* above?

*img673.imageshack.us/img673/1373/L9rhkB.png

Is the configuration regarding the *modulations* correct? Or do I need to tweak any thing?

Speed Test result as of now :--->
*www.speedtest.net/result/4659150596.png

Any suggestions,advice Friend?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 13, 2015)

snr values are applicable for telephone line,in case of optical fiber there is no such thing.some people reported better snr values with G.dmt but if the local exchange settings are set for adsl2/2+ then G.dmt modulation will not connect with exchange network.in any case if FTTH is available in your area you should take it as in any case/condition it will be more stable than telephone line(can't say the same for speed though).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 13, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> snr values are applicable for telephone line,in case of optical fiber there is no such thing.some people reported better snr values with G.dmt but if the local exchange settings are set for adsl2/2+ then G.dmt modulation will not connect with exchange network.in any case if FTTH is available in your area you should take it as in any case/condition it will be more stable than telephone line(can't say the same for speed though).



Just now contacted BSNL customer care about the FTTH aspect,but according to them,I have to change my Plan,and opt for a new FTTH BB conection from BSNL.No security deposit of Rs.1,000/- as it has already been paid,only Rs.500/- for installation charges.
In that case shall I opt for ULD1445 again through FTTH?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 13, 2015)

just confirm that you will get 1445 plan again on FTTH as sometimes bsnl people don't know about availability of normal plans on FTTH too & also get the expected time for install as during that time you will have no broadband connection from bsnl.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 14, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> just confirm that you will get 1445 plan again on FTTH as sometimes bsnl people don't know about availability of normal plans on FTTH too & also get the expected time for install as during that time you will have no broadband connection from bsnl.



What about the modem + router?
Do I need to buy a new one at hefty price or will the existing ones do the work?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 14, 2015)

FTTH modem is entirely different from ADSL modem.the extra Rs.150 is the rent/month for this FTTH modem besides the Rs.1000 refundable security deposit for this modem.these prices are reasonable as the modem itself costs Rs.12000 & is not available in consumer shops(online as well as offline) as it is more of a business class product.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 15, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> FTTH modem is entirely different from ADSL modem.the extra Rs.150 is the rent/month for this FTTH modem besides the Rs.1000 refundable security deposit for this modem.these prices are reasonable as the modem itself costs Rs.12000 & is not available in consumer shops(online as well as offline) as it is more of a business class product.


That is it.
Thanks ,Friend for the clarification and guidance.

Seems,I have to buy *copper wire* based twisted pair telephone cable in lieu of replacing my aged/dated old telephone wire(joints and breakages at points),which is the cheapest option as of now,in order for good SNR margins,etc.,for the current  speed /bandwidth of BSNL.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 16, 2015)

Speed test result just now:--->

Just see the ping values which is a disgrace on this line.
*www.speedtest.net/result/4668567299.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2015)

actually that is expected value on bsnl line.pings don't depend on connection speed.they depend on routing table configuration at main servers which is not good at bsnl so even if you get 50mbps FTTH connection you will still get same pings.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2015)

One of my friend in US has 500Mbps download speed and 100Mbps upload with a unlimited broadband connection

costs $150 per month


----------



## swatkats (Sep 17, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> One of my friend in US has 500Mbps download speed and 100Mbps upload with a unlimited broadband connection
> 
> costs $150 per month


One of my friend in US has 1000Mbps Download and 1000Mbps upload with a unlimited broadband connection in Minneapolis 

Costs just $65/month on a year commitment.


----------



## gavnit (Sep 17, 2015)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

google fiber?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2015)

swatkats said:


> One of my friend in US has 1000Mbps Download and 1000Mbps upload with a unlimited broadband connection in Minneapolis
> 
> Costs just $65/month on a year commitment.



Where is he located...Costs are different State wise


----------



## swatkats (Sep 17, 2015)

^ No idea about exact location. But i know he has broadband from a company called US INTERNET, which announced 10Gbps packages last year. 
Anyways, will try to post the speedtest results links.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 18, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/soYQBxxl.jpg

1403rs per month, no limits


----------



## gavnit (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

spectranet?


----------



## gavnit (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*


----------



## gavnit (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

yep for home bb i am using excitel paying 649+tax for 4mbps unlimited 



speef doubles in night @8mbps


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 4, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4716549824.png


----------



## ratul (Nov 10, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4818826955.png


----------



## Jim Kirk (Nov 23, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4855537707.png

This is my net speed in office.....


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 23, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4855556149.png

This is my net speed in office...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 23, 2015)

My Speedtest result for !dea 3G network :--->

*www.speedtest.net/result/4855791562.png

It is running in my new Datamini TWG10 (2-in-1/hybrid) device ,and sim is 3G (PREPAID)from Idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

^Of course the above data was inside my Office Building.

Currently after returning Home and ran Speed test :---> Results as of now 

*www.speedtest.net/result/4856068955.png


----------



## Vyom (Dec 10, 2015)

Just to update the thread, Speedtet have launched HTML5 test.

Ookla's Speedtest

My result: *beta.speedtest.net/result/4904103295.png

Edit: Ok, the speed test result image is not working as expected.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4914512852.png


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 14, 2015)

Can somebody post Airtel 4G Pune speeds ..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 17, 2015)

Result of prepaid AIRCEL 3G sim,accessed from within Huawei E173 USB 3G Data Dongle,attached to my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop :--->

*www.speedtest.net/result/4922037278.png


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 17, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/4914512852.png



how much FUP and FUP speed? per month /-?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2015)

Why ACT Fibernet | High Speed Internet | Speed On Demand | Free Anti Virus | Fastest broadband
very few isp offer similar/better plans(none from BSNL & Airtel obviously) but with even lesser coverage area compared to ACT which in turn is nothing compared to bsnl or even airtel coverage wise.


----------



## noob (Dec 25, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4942815951.png


----------



## swatkats (Dec 27, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4948102797.png

100Gb FUP,  Uploads Not counted. 

Reliance jio to have a similar plan at similar cost soon!!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2015)

^^ how much per month ? Speed after FUP ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 7, 2016)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4975985870.png

100Gb FUP,  Uploads Not counted.


----------



## terminal (Jan 12, 2016)

*beta.speedtest.net/result/4989728159.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 14, 2016)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4995464245.png


----------



## bee (Jan 16, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/aqL6xZC.png


----------



## swatkats (Jan 17, 2016)

bee said:


> *i.imgur.com/aqL6xZC.png


Mind posting the original link and also that speedtest date is 5/1/16. Which suggests you lifted the pic from somewhere or prolly tampered.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2016)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5004789154.png


----------



## tkin (Jan 17, 2016)

My new FTTH connection from Hathway. I was not present at home so my dad couldn't decide the plan, so they gave the cheapest plan. I think this costs 700/- incl taxes, not sure about the speeds or fup. I'll have it upgraded soon. I switched from Wishnet, I lost all kinds of peering but I hope to get a robust connection, since it's fiber and that's what I want for the next few months.

*www.speedtest.net/result/5004990117.png

Since they are just starting here they don't have a website yet, if anyone from Kolkata or any other place is using Hathway can you provide me the plans?

PS: Best part is that the installation was free and all costs are taken care of by my local cable provider, they'll recover the cost in 2-3 years, so I have to keep using it till that time. 

The fusion splicer machine they were using is freaking cool.


----------



## bee (Jan 19, 2016)

lol
what would i gain from that
part of the community, remember?

and regarding the date thing, this was my best result actually
anyways, here's the link
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
p.s - not everone's trolling!

- - - Updated - - -



swatkats said:


> Mind posting the original link and also that speedtest date is 5/1/16. Which suggests you lifted the pic from somewhere or prolly tampered.



lol
what would i gain from that
part of the community, remember?

and regarding the date thing, this was my best result actually
anyways, here's the link
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
p.s - not everone's trolling!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 19, 2016)

bee said:


> *i.imgur.com/aqL6xZC.png


which is the ISP ?
what is the plan ?


----------



## bee (Jan 19, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> which is the ISP ?
> what is the plan ? [/QUOT
> College hostel zindabaad!!


----------



## rickenjus (Jan 20, 2016)

My shitty BSNL connection -
*www.speedtest.net/result/5012472949.png

speed test of my seedbox -
*www.speedtest.net/result/5012459015.png

On a side note, I am on 645 combo plan, but this month I was getting 2 mbps even after exhausting my FUP. I thought BSNL was giving new year gift, until couple days, when my speed got back to shitty 512 kbps. Although I have already downloaded my heart out.


----------



## gavnit (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

*www.speedtest.net/android/1698386809.png 
Mine airtel adsl broadband connection. 
Just one day of downtime in last 4months.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 26, 2016)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5029552599.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2016)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5073300176.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 22, 2016)

Recently shifted to BBG ULD1495 Plan under BSNL

Speedtest Result :--->
*www.speedtest.net/result/5106299114.png


----------



## pRieSt (Feb 29, 2016)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5126526296.png


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2016)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5143292888.png

Nice Happy Hours speed, or should I say sleepy hours 

PS: LOL this topic was actually created by me! And now I don't have BSNL any more, after more than a decade!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 4, 2016)

*www.pingtest.net/result/142969594.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/5222443704.png


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 4, 2016)

Long time since I last posted

MTNL Delhi : Freedom 1295 2Mbps till 50GB(512kbps afterwards) with Static IP
Excluding some minor disconnection glitches MTNL works flawless for me. Constant pings (80-90ms)to BF4 ASIA/SG servers. Better routing. No packet loss.

Anyways I found this tool which might help you to see some cool stats for various gateways used by the ISP : MRTG MTNL Delhi

*www.speedtest.net/result/5222500859.png


Singapore VPS : 
*www.speedtest.net/result/5125495566.png


----------



## xserver (Apr 28, 2016)

Speedtest


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 30, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> Long time since I last posted
> 
> MTNL Delhi : Freedom 1295 2Mbps till 50GB(512kbps afterwards) with Static IP
> Excluding some minor disconnection glitches MTNL works flawless for me. Constant pings (80-90ms)to BF4 ASIA/SG servers. Better routing. No packet loss.
> ...


What is that Singapore VPS? those speed? :0, Im on MTNL too. 1290 for 2mbps till 15gb then 1mbps afterwards. And, anyway to check pings on various battlefield servers, I dont have BF installed.

- - - Updated - - -



xserver said:


> Speedtest
> 
> View attachment 16253


Which ISP is that?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 30, 2016)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> What is that Singapore VPS? those speed? :0, Im on MTNL too. 1290 for 2mbps till 15gb then 1mbps afterwards. And, anyway to check pings on various battlefield servers, I dont have BF installed.



I use DigitalOcean VPS for casual hosting purposes. 
I can give a list op ips to ping and tracert too


----------



## xserver (Apr 30, 2016)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> What is that Singapore VPS? those speed? :0, Im on MTNL too. 1290 for 2mbps till 15gb then 1mbps afterwards. And, anyway to check pings on various battlefield servers, I dont have BF installed.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Which ISP is that?



It's Verivoz Communication Private Limited . Website is VeriVoz Communication Private Limited | Ultimate Broadband Expreince ! . Looks unfinished and slow and they have nowhere such plans mentioned.

I am on 100Mbps 500GB Plan @ 1999/- , dunno if it's official or unofficial but i always get more than 300Mbps on any nearby speedtest server . Looks like they do not put a speedcap on data plans and allow maximum possible speeds till all of my data is finished and i am thrown into FUP speed @ 3Mbps for eternal days left in my account.

New Results 

New Delhi

*www.speedtest.net/result/5289886493.png

Mumbai 

*www.speedtest.net/result/5289909709.png


----------



## ratul (May 6, 2016)

Mine:
*www.speedtest.net/result/5303543727.png

ANI Network, ₹6000/- per year (₹500 per month), unlimited, no FUP.


----------



## bseth (Jun 20, 2016)

mine :- *www.speedtest.net/result/5417857978.png
NO FUP , fully unlimited Rs 1160/month, east delhi


----------



## funskar (Jun 21, 2016)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5420569533.png
speed while tethered via usb..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2016)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5469676823.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 12, 2016)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5469740226.png


----------



## RON28 (Jul 15, 2016)

Idea broadband, 700RS per month including taxes 2Mbps till 15 GB  later you get 512Kbps

*www.speedtest.net/result/5479672936.png

i can play lag free CS though


----------



## swatkats (Jul 16, 2016)

RON28 said:


> Idea broadband, 700RS per month including taxes 2Mbps till 15 GB  later you get 512Kbps
> 
> 
> i can play lag free CS though


How is the speed consistency? Hyderabad plans are tempting though! 

*i.imgur.com/EurhrAF.png


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 16, 2016)

all the ISPs are having insane plans in Hyderabad. And i am sure they won't be goin in loss then why do't they(all ISPs) provide same plans in Bangalore?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 16, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> all the ISPs are having insane plans in Hyderabad. And i am sure they won't be goin in loss then why do't they(all ISPs) provide same plans in Bangalore?



It's a booming tech hub after Pune and Bangalore and there's a lot of bandwidth available.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 16, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> It's a booming tech hub after Pune and Bangalore and there's a lot of bandwidth available.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you mean bangalore have lesser bandwidth available than hyderabad?? i don't know things in detail.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 16, 2016)

swatkats said:


> How is the speed consistency? Hyderabad plans are tempting though!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/EurhrAF.png



i would say speed is highly consistent.


----------



## funskar (Jul 16, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/5469676823.png



good ping for u.. here i never get even 80 ping  always higher than 120 .. sometimes 300 +


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2016)

Free market policy.Hyderabad has traditionally been home turf of BEAM & consumers there expect nothing less unlike rest of India where even a 1mbps UL with no FUP below Rs.1000 is seen as a wonder/novelty.

Ping times will always be less for an Indian server when testing on an Indian ISP(especially if speedtest server is hosted by same ISP).To know realistic/more accurate ping it is recommended to try a US or UK server.Even a Singapore server for ping test will be more accurate than an Indian server.


----------



## funskar (Jul 17, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Free market policy.Hyderabad has traditionally been home turf of BEAM & consumers there expect nothing less unlike rest of India where even a 1mbps UL with no FUP below Rs.1000 is seen as a wonder/novelty.
> 
> Ping times will always be less for an Indian server when testing on an Indian ISP(especially if speedtest server is hosted by same ISP).To know realistic/more accurate ping it is recommended to try a US or UK server.Even a Singapore server for ping test will be more accurate than an Indian server.



how to get ping like 10-20


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 20, 2016)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5490246436.png


----------



## PratikV (Jul 20, 2016)

Davidboon said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/5490246436.png




Some people have reached Mars and here we are using BSNL @ 60KBps max.

Some people just want to watch the whole world burn


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 20, 2016)

Damn all these posts.....

Why the hell does Hyderabad has so good plans?


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 20, 2016)

[MENTION=146948]PratikV[/MENTION] I still use BSNL broadband at my hometown.


----------



## Rajat_Biswal (Jul 28, 2016)

Jio 4G
*www.speedtest.net/result/5509079112.png
Disconnected BSNL broadband after I got Jio. Feeling great.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 28, 2016)

ACT BB Speed before FUP

*www.speedtest.net/result/5469740226.png

ACT BB Speed after FUP

*www.speedtest.net/result/5509089525.png


----------



## sumit05 (Jul 28, 2016)

Rajat_Biswal said:


> Jio 4G
> *www.speedtest.net/result/5509079112.png
> Disconnected BSNL broadband after I got Jio. Feeling great.



BBSR which area?


----------



## Rajat_Biswal (Jul 29, 2016)

sumit05 said:


> BBSR which area?


Not from BBSR bro, I'm from Boinda in Angul District of Odisha.
So if you are from BBSR, you will get better ping.
Getting this much speed in our area feels like a dream come true.
Any rural area near NH(National Highway) as much I have visited, have Jio 4G network.
Airtel network not working properly here now. I see full 5 bars signal & all of a sudden it goes down.
When I call from Jio to Airtel, I have to dial 1 to 5 times. Calling other networks from Jio is smooth.
My relatives who call from Airtel are facing problem to call like this to all networks. So Airtel network have some big problem.


----------



## kaz (Jul 31, 2016)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5517351778.png


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2016)

From Local ISP :

*www.speedtest.net/result/5536068068.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 16, 2016)

Exhausted the 40GB capacity before FUP of BSNL's BBG Home ULD1495 Plan today!!!!!!!!!!

Now with reduced speed of 1 Mbps till the end of the month.

Speed Test results :--->
*www.speedtest.net/result/5556564727.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 20, 2016)

---LoL--,

BSNL seems to have gone to their previous ratings :--->

*www.speedtest.net/result/5567218042.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 1, 2016)

This is the speed of 3G network by RELIANCE(GSM-sim) attached to the sim slot of my DATAMINI TWG10  Hybrid(2-in-1) device.

*www.speedtest.net/result/5597135492.png


----------



## kARTechnology (Sep 1, 2016)

local fiber.
*s19.postimg.org/ncuq9z78z/Capture3.png

- - - Updated - - -

*what happened to APFiber? *


----------



## Vyom (Sep 4, 2016)

Just got informed by my ISP provider, Excitel, that price for my plan got increased to Rs 800 from Rs 750. He said, also, the plan is now upgraded to 10 mbps. Reason he stated himself that since torrents are now blocked by government, so its kind of compensation to provide better speeds instead. I didn't question the rationale. 10mbps for Rs 800 is GOOD for me.

Results to Excitel server:
*www.speedtest.net/result/5604366964.png

Results to Airtel server: 
*www.speedtest.net/result/5604370147.png

And oh yea... no FUP. Finally some good plans and service in my area of Delhi.


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 4, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Just got informed by my ISP provider, Excitel, that price for my plan got increased to Rs 800 from Rs 750. He said, also, the plan is now upgraded to 10 mbps. Reason he stated himself that since torrents are now blocked by government, so its kind of compensation to provide better speeds instead. I didn't question the rationale. 10mbps for Rs 800 is GOOD for me.
> 
> Results to Excitel server:
> *www.speedtest.net/result/5604366964.png
> ...


Fup?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Sep 4, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Fup?



Lol, you replied before I edited my post. 
NO FUP. XD


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 4, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Lol, you replied before I edited my post.
> NO FUP. XD


I know I'm fast and I'm jealous of you..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## himanshu_game (Sep 14, 2016)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5629846601.png


----------



## antan (Sep 17, 2016)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5638198643.png
1063 INR monthly plan, no fup


----------



## josin (Sep 20, 2016)

Speedtest by Ookl


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 20, 2016)

Speeds before FUP of BSNL BBG ULD1495 Plan:---->

*www.speedtest.net/result/5647644618.png

This is absolute sh!too_NF:


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

College net 
ISP : Spectranet Delhi
Plan : 18Mbps Leased line (dunno about FUP)
*i.imgur.com/6mfQCnF.jpg

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 24, 2016)

Speed Test Result now :--->
*www.speedtest.net/result/5659204491.png

Still about 4.4GB left before FUP starts in...

Plan : BSNL BBG ULD1495

Just have a look at my previous post no#1479.

Wondering, why BSNL is so *INCONSISTENT* regarding speed of Broadband!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????


----------



## rj27 (Sep 24, 2016)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

Best that i could get out of Jio so far

 Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Result

Speeds are still between 20-30 mbps on downloads most of the times but browsing feels sluggish


----------



## 101gamzer (Sep 25, 2016)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*



rj27 said:


> Best that i could get out of Jio so far
> 
> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Result
> 
> Speeds are still between 20-30 mbps on downloads most of the times but browsing feels sluggish


Lucky guy the maximum speed i got from jio is 8mbps


----------



## ZTR (Sep 25, 2016)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

Jio 
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160925/1bf3869163d97fcd0ef71bf6e0ba1399.jpg

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 25, 2016)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

^In Mumbai jio speed is not good not yet.. year end Mumbai will top the charts comparing other circles in all India..


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*



rj27 said:


> Best that i could get out of Jio so far
> 
> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Result
> 
> Speeds are still between 20-30 mbps on downloads most of the times but browsing feels sluggish



Same here.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*



amit.tiger12 said:


> ^In Mumbai jio speed is not good not yet.. year end Mumbai will top the charts comparing other circles in all India..


What?

That speed test IS OF Mumbai 
The server location just gets bugged sometimes 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*



ZTR said:


> What?
> 
> That speed test IS OF Mumbai
> The server location just gets bugged sometimes
> ...


If you compare jio net across India in next year, Mumbai will top that list..


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

jio
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161002/99b8c5258d60746f93e53937ac1a0986.jpg

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2016)

The speedtest result of Jio will vary as per your location in Mumbai.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 24, 2016)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5740818351.png
the only ISP i have used so far giving 2 mbps up and down


----------



## manikant (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

How is this???      *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170116/3ad6085c8777f2c712a82e69abc1eda4.jpg

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## manikant (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170116/2c2d9037436657251e47554fea5dd836.jpg

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## manikant (Jan 16, 2017)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*



ZTR said:


> Jio
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160925/1bf3869163d97fcd0ef71bf6e0ba1399.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


Wow...

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 16, 2017)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5971708559.png

Where is the 4G speed as claimed by JiO for JiO???????????


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 17, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/5971708559.png
> 
> Where is the 4G speed as claimed by JiO for JiO???????????



LOL. High speeds are only achievable after midnight only. If you use it after midnight, around 1 am or something you will get somewhere around 16-30 mbps. At least that's the case for me. But if you use it in peak hours then sometimes google's homepage takes about couple of seconds to open.


----------



## dan4u (Jan 17, 2017)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5972337461.png


----------



## ZTR (Jan 17, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/5971708559.png
> 
> Where is the 4G speed as claimed by JiO for JiO???????????


5 PM

*www.speedtest.net/android/2536042783.png

2:30 AM

*www.speedtest.net/android/2545468662.png

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: Post your Speedtest results [ Beam users are not allowed  ]*

Check out my @Speedtest result! How fast is your internet? Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Result

Sent from my Pixel XL

  [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION]

That's the speed at late night like I was saying. Don't know why the result is not showing directly as an image!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION],for your advice.
But in week days it is difficult for me to wake till 1a.m. ~ 3a.m.,as next day is my office day.
May have to check it out at Saturday.

Buddy, [MENTION=163350]ZTR[/MENTION] you guys are the lucky ones those of whom reside in Mumbai/Ahmedabad/Vadodara/Pune.etc.
Reliance always shines on those regions,whereas it is dimmer here at the eastern circles in India.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Jan 20, 2017)

*s30.postimg.org/d9sbhx7r5/Capture.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 20, 2017)

*speedtest.net.in/test/10258966


----------



## Vyom (Jan 20, 2017)

Speedtest by Ookl

*beta.speedtest.net/result/5983092734.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 23, 2017)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5990402955.png
Presently the data speed of Broadband (UL675 plan)is 1Mbps,as my FUP limit has been crossed.

I've requested a change in plan from BBG Combo ULD675 to BBG Combo ULD1441 through BSNL web portal(customer care).
According to BSNL online web portal is not working.
So, I went today  to Dum Dum Telephone exchange directly(in person) filled up a form and placed the request for a change in the BB plan as mentioned above.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 24, 2017)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5994223451.png


----------



## sumit05 (Jan 26, 2017)

*www.speedtest.net/result/5999971613.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 27, 2017)

What a cr@p is this??????????????????????

*www.speedtest.net/result/6002423566.png

Is this the change after converting to BSNL BBG ULD1441 Plan(where bandwidth is* 8Mbps*--->25GB(FUP)---> 1Mbps--->)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fu%k the BSNL.

Change and effect as from and on *today*.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 28, 2017)

My upload speed dropped down after my ISP rectified the download speed. I am on a 5Mbps connection.
*www.speedtest.net/result/6003352661.png

Earlier it was


saswat23 said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/5994223451.png


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 28, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/QpTEbpk.png


----------



## jasku (Jan 28, 2017)

saswat23 said:


> My upload speed dropped down after my ISP rectified the download speed. I am on a 5Mbps connection.
> *www.speedtest.net/result/6003352661.png
> 
> Earlier it was


Damn you guys, is this the speedtest app and what plan are you on?  75mbpsy?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 28, 2017)

*www.speedtest.net/result/6005060251.png

*speedtest.net.in/test/10384825

But I am getting this speed while downloading torrents

*s23.postimg.org/4qoze05gb/Capture.png

Is this the right speed or not?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2017)

^^Speedtest.net gives overall Speed count so there is difference in speeds if u compare it with torrents and also in seeder/peer upload settings.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 3, 2017)

*www.speedtest.net/result/6022686291.png

Currently on BBG Combo ULD1441 Plan.

Where is my promised speed of 8Mbps before 25GB(FUP)??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 4, 2017)

ACT BB Plan 50MBPS Speed before FUP of 150GB
*www.speedtest.net/result/6023668779.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/158720111.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/158720241.png


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hathway Internet 50 MBPS Speed Before FUP of 200GB. Post FUP Speeds are limited to 3 MBPS. Paying 16499 INR annually exclusive of taxes. Most interesting thing is that I get the same speeds even after FUP and unused bandwidth gets rolled over to the next month. Very good speeds for a suburb of Mumbai.

*www.speedtest.net/result/6027163475.png


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 10, 2017)

[URL=*www.speedtest.net/my-result/6119415551]*www.speedtest.net/result/6119415551.png[/URL]

hueheueheuheueh


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 11, 2017)

My Speed on Exictel. Unlimited 20 mbps just RS 799. Speed will never drop.

*www.speedtest.net/result/6119731007.png


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 15, 2017)

In my office:



Sites, xbox and playstation services are all unlocked so we take advantage of it 
However, p2p is banned.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2017)

ACT BB Plan 60MBPS Speed before FUP of 200GB

*www.speedtest.net/result/6185305054.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/160380153.png


----------



## sumit05 (Apr 4, 2017)

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6177434597.png


----------



## kunnusingh (Apr 9, 2017)

Local internet provider, I hate airtel, etc.

*www.speedtest.net/result/6203009785.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 17, 2017)

Finally switched over to ALLIANCE CABLE BROADBAND Kolkata,

Dumped BSNL BBG COMBO TR@SH PLANS.

I took the PRIME+ unlimited plan of Alliance.

Tariff : Rs.750/-(per month INCLUSIVE OF ALL TAXES)

Speed Test:--->
*www.speedtest.net/result/6224498731.png


----------



## sumit05 (Apr 18, 2017)

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6227602641.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 19, 2017)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], and others also,what the hell is going on???!!!

*www.speedtest.net/result/6230288317.png

Where from has "South Kolkata Broadband Services" came to be my ISP?????????????????????

Also,


> [h=1]South Kolkata Broadband Services Pvt[/h]         Your Internet Service Provider (ISP) is 'South Kolkata  Broadband Services Pvt'. In some cases an ISP uses the network of  another ISP, in this case your actual ISP can often be found in the  hostname. An ISP is an organization that provides internet access to its  subscribers, usually at a monthly or yearly fee. Many ISPs provide  additional services, such as web hosting or email.


...
...


> [h=2]Hostname[/h] 			The hostname of your internet connection is _'node-150-129-103-226.alliancebroadband.in'_.



I just can't get the way Cable Broadband functions.

Please throw some light ,Friends.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2017)

Cable broadband is not always provided by a single entity.In many cases it is a coalition of various cable operators working under a single brand name(e.g.Alliance Broadband). So in your case ,South Kolkata Broadband is providing you services using Alliance Broadband's brand name/infrastructure. Speedtest servers sometimes detect the original/actual service provider & hence the name displayed changes.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 20, 2017)

But now my Friend [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] this is what it should be actually for my relaxed mind,
*www.speedtest.net/result/6231882350.png


In above cases(comment #1524),does security + privacy gets compromised?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 20, 2017)

Always use https connection for banking/online transactions(enabled by default anyway) & for other sites too(if they support it).As for privacy,I doubt small Indian ISPs have the necessary technical knowledge & expertise to snoop on user connection beyond maintaining a simple log of IPs of websites visited(which they are required to do so by law).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 20, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Always use https connection for banking/online transactions(enabled by default anyway) & for other sites too(if they support it).*As for privacy,I doubt small Indian ISPs have the necessary technical knowledge & expertise to snoop on user connection beyond maintaining a simple log of IPs of websites visited(which they are required to* *do so by law)*.



That is the point,Friend which you elaborated.

At least whatever cr@p might be BSNL,but as it is Govt. owned(undertaking),there was a feelings of respite as if being under an umbrella.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 20, 2017)

Even small ISPs are fine in India.Your data is as safe with them as with BSNL(which isn't a compliment btw).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 22, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Even small ISPs are fine in India.Your data is as safe with them as with BSNL(which isn't a compliment btw).


Ohh! Thanks for the assurance,Friend.
Latest screen shot as of now :--->

*www.speedtest.net/result/6233663193.png

- - - Updated - - -

Screenshot of my Jio connection:--


*www.speedtest.net/result/6235564781.png

- - - Updated - - -

Very Good work ALLIANCE  BROADBAND , at least they are committed in fulfilling about their claimed bandwidth to the customers.

Within Happy Hours 01:00a.m. to 08:00a.m.,this is the speed:--->

*www.speedtest.net/result/6237733615.png


----------



## Vyom (Apr 29, 2017)

Excitel increased the speed on the lowest tier plan. Earlier I was faster than 93% of India. Now I am faster than 96% 

*www.speedtest.net/result/6257786348.png

They increased to 40 mbps tho, I am getting 30. Still more than what I signed up for.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 29, 2017)

Here's Mine On Excitel and i am  faster than 97% 


*www.speedtest.net/result/6257894845.png


----------



## kapilove77 (May 2, 2017)

And again....

*www.speedtest.net/result/6263893020.png


----------



## shambles (May 2, 2017)

*www.speedtest.net/result/6264013373.png


----------



## Akr706 (May 4, 2017)

*www.speedtest.net/result/6269052307.png 
Siticable, 20 Mbps plan. The upload speed sucks, but download speed is always stable whether it is day or night. I play a lot of CSGO, no packet loss ever.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 4, 2017)

Well this is the speed of ALLIANCE BB as of now :--->

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6270373425.png
I am greatly satisfied!!!

Though Alliance currently is sharing with some "FUTAIN TRADING CO." as its ISP server.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 14, 2017)

Thanks you Excitel.

*www.speedtest.net/result/6295212449.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 14, 2017)

According to Alliance Broadband PRIME+ Plan(Rs.750/- p.m.) ,I am fully satisfied with their* PROMISED/COMMITTED no FUP  * network bandwidth,unlike BSNL who has a cr@ppy FUP and unstable speeds,without any sort of commitment. Leave alone promise,which they would never ever perform in action.

*www.speedtest.net/result/6296030787.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 19, 2017)

Wondering what happened to commitment and promises!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*www.speedtest.net/result/6308677561.png


----------



## Pasapa (May 29, 2017)

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6334843347.png 

Obligatory post showing fast speeds.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 29, 2017)

RailTel services are available in Coimbatore?Which area?


----------



## Pasapa (May 29, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> RailTel services are available in Coimbatore?Which area?


I'm in Kerala not cbe. 

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 29, 2017)

I see,the speedtest must have picked up Coimbatore server for testing.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2017)

Here is mine
Server : Ghaziabad

*www.speedtest.net/result/6355673924.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 3, 2017)

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6423649311.png


----------



## snap (Jul 3, 2017)

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6423508990.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 4, 2017)

snap said:


> *beta.speedtest.net/result/6423508990.png


which plan?


----------



## snap (Jul 4, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> which plan?



700rs unlimited


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 15, 2017)

*speedtest.net.in/test/12885061
Speedtest as on Today through *wifi hotspot*.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jul 15, 2017)

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6457794578.png 

Still can't play online games !


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 15, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> *beta.speedtest.net/result/6457794578.png
> 
> Still can't play online games !


why not


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 16, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> *beta.speedtest.net/result/6457794578.png
> 
> Still can't play online games !


Packet drops? Jitters? 
The connection looks fine, unless it's the Quality and stability. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2017)

To really test ping,one must choose a foreign server located far away not something nearby or even in the same country.


----------



## sohan_92 (Jul 16, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> To really test ping,one must choose a foreign server located far away not something nearby or even in the same country.


Totally agree. I guess it answers all the confusions related to online gaming.


----------



## snap (Jul 19, 2017)

snap said:


> *beta.speedtest.net/result/6423508990.png



And the bug got fixed, back to shitty speeds


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 20, 2017)

snap said:


> And the bug got fixed, back to shitty speeds


How much shitty speeds?I doubt it would be worse than BSNL(& even they have 2mbps min speed now post FUP).


----------



## snap (Jul 20, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> How much shitty speeds?I doubt it would be worse than BSNL(& even they have 2mbps min speed now post FUP).


 
4mbps... unlimited though


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2017)

tested with 750miles away server
*www.speedtest.net/result/6471119181.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 20, 2017)

For correct testing regarding ping & speeds never select a server in same country or neighboring countries.Try USA or UK server.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> For correct testing regarding ping & speeds never select a server in same country or neighboring countries.Try USA or UK server.



*tested with Sprint, New York Server*

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6471557765.png

*tested with Telstra, Sydney Server*

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6471567717.png

*tested with Spectranet, New Delhi Server*

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6471571357.png

*ping-test.net/test/2459762


----------



## vishuis.in (Jul 26, 2017)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results




 

Zeonet
New Delhi
Plan - 100 Mbps UL & DL, 1150/- per month, unlimited (No FUP)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 26, 2017)

*www.speedtest.net/result/6487686989.png

Reliance JiO
Through JiO wifi 2(mifi device)
Rs.309/- Prepaid Plan,FUP:-1GB/day


----------



## sohan_92 (Jul 26, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/6487686989.png
> 
> Reliance JiO
> Through JiO wifi 2(mifi device)
> Rs.309/- Prepaid Plan,FUP:-1GB/day


Can you share your online gaming experience with jiofi?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2017)

I don't think @kg11sgbg play online games.


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 27, 2017)

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6489905906.png 

Airtel 4g


----------



## dissel (Jul 27, 2017)

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6490053759.png

Jio 4G - Mobile : RN3 as Hot Spot - Plan 499


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 30, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I don't think @kg11sgbg play online games.


Absolutely correct,rather I am a *you-tuber(video buff)* watching  NOT CINEMAS/MOVIES, but various *unboxing + reviews* on  *Laptops,Tablets,2-in-1 hybrids,wifi devices,etc. IT Hardware * and above all the various beautiful+amazing+pathbreaking  journey videos in *INDIAN RAILWAYS*.


----------



## true_lies (Jul 30, 2017)

Airtel 4G vs local ISP (plan 4mbps), Server - London

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6498018675.png

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6498049695.png


----------



## dan4u (Aug 30, 2017)

ISP-                Cherrinet
Location -     Chennai
Plan-              100 Mbps Unlimited Download & Upload, Rs.999/- Per Month

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6581456533.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2017)

WTF


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 30, 2017)

dan4u said:


> ISP-                Cherrinet
> Location -     Chennai
> Plan-              100 Mbps Unlimited Download & Upload, Rs.999/- Per Month
> 
> *beta.speedtest.net/result/6581456533.png


What is the up time for the server in a month? And please reply to this thread also.
The 10 min test to prove how stable is your ISP!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2017)

Why such reactions?Excitel is giving 100mbps unlimited for 750 or 850 in many parts of Delhi.Though connection stability & using it fully is another matter.For starters it is not possible to fully use such connection on a single system when using conventional 7200rpm hdd in desktop & forget about 5400rpm hdd in laptop.Second you need to have good download sources too to fully utilize such connections(aka private trackers,premium filehost access etc).Third,connection stability is not good in many cases meaning multiple downtimes ranging from a few minutes to an hour in a day.


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 30, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why such reactions?Excitel is giving 100mbps unlimited for 750 or 850 in many parts of Delhi.Though connection stability & using it fully is another matter.For starters it is not possible to fully use such connection on a single system when using conventional 7200rpm hdd in desktop & forget about 5400rpm hdd in laptop.Second you need to have good download sources too to fully utilize such connections(aka private trackers,premium filehost access etc).Third,connection stability is not good in many cases meaning multiple downtimes ranging from a few minutes to an hour in a day.


Atleast, we can stream full HD or 4k on Smart TV. Right? If third point is not there. That's why waiting for OP's reply.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2017)

Again,forget about streaming full HD/4k by using the usual 150/300mbps N router over wifi unless you want to connect all devices by gigabit ethernet.Of course as long as connection works you can stream 1080p or 4k assuming capable networking hardware.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> What is the up time for the server in a month? And please reply to this thread also.
> The 10 min test to prove how stable is your ISP!




I haven't had any downtimes yet and speed/ping while streaming/downloading/gaming is pretty much consistent throughout the day.

here's the pingplotter result Shared from PingPlotter


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why such reactions?Excitel is giving 100mbps unlimited for 750 or 850 in many parts of Delhi.Though connection stability & using it fully is another matter.For starters it is not possible to fully use such connection on a single system when using conventional 7200rpm hdd in desktop & forget about 5400rpm hdd in laptop.Second you need to have good download sources too to fully utilize such connections(aka private trackers,premium filehost access etc).Third,connection stability is not good in many cases meaning multiple downtimes ranging from a few minutes to an hour in a day.




Where did you read that it is not possible to fully use such connections on a single system when using conventional 7200rpm hdd in desktop or 5400rpm hdd? Of course its possible. I have a 7200rpm hdd and I'm getting ~94 mbps (11.5 MB/s) download speeds, here's an example,


*imgur.com/a/Tzqz








100 mbps speed should theoretically get you 12.5 MB/s download speeds, any 7200rpm or 5400rpm hdd can easily handle that.


and regarding streaming via wifi, full HD is easily possible on any device nowadays, and for 4k steaming, if your device supports 5ghz wifi bandwidth (most laptops, phones, consoles do nowadays) then 4k steaming without any hiccups is also possible.


----------



## true_lies (Aug 31, 2017)

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6584549556.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 31, 2017)

dan4u said:


> Where did you read that it is not possible to fully use such connections on a single system when using conventional 7200rpm hdd in desktop or 5400rpm hdd? Of course its possible. I have a 7200rpm hdd and I'm getting ~94 mbps (11.5 MB/s) download speeds, here's an example,
> 
> 
> *imgur.com/a/Tzqz
> ...


Because I have experience with such connections.I never said you can not achieve 100mbps download speed on a 7200/5400rpm hdd,I said "not possible to fully use such connections" by which I meant "not possible to use such connections for full time/most of the time downloading".I have seen 5th gen/6th gen i3 laptops running win 8.1/win 10 crawling with disk usage reaching or crossing 80% while downloading at full 75/100mbps.I have also seen desktops with 7200rpm OS hdd & another 7200rpm secondary storage/download hdd struggling while downloading at full 100mbps while trying to run some other cpu/ram intensive task like multiple browser tabs or playing HD high bit rate videos.*Also you may not know it but just because a connection speed is 12.5MB/s does not mean a download is being written at the disk too at same 12.5MB/s,it is much more than that.OS has to calculate various things while downloading as each downloading session consists of hundreds or thousands of packets each of which has to be analysed by OS for things like checksum,acknowledgement etc.*Just open task manager in any laptop running win 8.1/10,start downloading at full 100mbps & see disk usage going over 80% in a matter of seconds.

Again,either you don't do too much streaming or do it within same room.

First of all most people don't have AC routers(you see flipkart/amazon & best/top selling ones are usual tplink or dlink 300mbps N routers).

Second,*most people who bought their laptops 1-1.5 years ago don't have AC wifi adapter.*The cheapest AC wifi usb adapter of Dlink costs around 1300 & again most people buy the usual 300mbps usb wifi N adapter costing 600-700.

Third,HD streaming is not that easy even on 300mbps N wifi because of interference from other 2.4GHz wifi networks.Such high speed connections are found only in urban areas where probability of interference from surrounding 2.4GHz wifi networks is also the highest(all the areas I lived in,this was true).You may be able to stream on same floor but on floors above or below(assuming it is a 2 story house) getting good enough signal for HD wifi streaming is very difficult.Even on same floor the usual cheap routers(costing below 1500) won't be able to handle load of simultaneous HD streaming along with downloading on another system.

Fourth,as for 5GHz wifi,yes it has the bandwidth but again 5GHz has lesser range than 2.4GHz(principles of wave physics).Also to fully utilize 5GHz wifi one need AC wifi in all devices which is not that common as of now(unless all of your wifi devices are bought in last 4-5 months).One also needs a good AC wifi router with good cpu & ram to handle increased bandwidth load which is not found in AC routers costing below 3-4k as of now.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Because I have experience with such connections.I never said you can not achieve 100mbps download speed on a 7200/5400rpm hdd,I said "not possible to fully use such connections" by which I meant "not possible to use such connections for full time/most of the time downloading".






And why do you think its not possible to download all the time? as long as the source has proper seeds or good server uptimes ( like steam/origin) then there shouldn't be any problem.

If you're saying the ISP will throttle speeds then in my case that's not true, I've been on this ISP for 4 months with zero downtimes and consistent speeds throughout a download.


here's an image of the average download speed of the earlier file.
10.9 Mib/s is ~91.4Mbps


*i65.tinypic.com/2610olk.jpg






whitestar_999 said:


> I have seen 5th gen/6th gen i3 laptops running win 8.1/win 10 crawling with disk usage reaching or crossing 80% while downloading at full 75/100mbps.I have also seen desktops with 7200rpm OS hdd & another 7200rpm secondary storage/download hdd struggling while downloading at full 100mbps while trying to run some other cpu/ram intensive task like multiple browser tabs or playing HD high bit rate videos.



Now you're bringing in variables like cpu, multiple browser tabs, palying hd video etc while downloading, Hardisks are supposed to be working even when they're on 80% load, being at 80% load is not a negative thing, if you want to reduce disk usage then either adjust your workload or upgrade your hardware.

I personally have a 5 year old 3rd gen laptop and a 7 year old hp one running on core 2 duo, both of which don't face issues while downloading and browsing/watching hd viseos at the same time. And on my desktop I'll be gaming, have multiple browser tabs and have downloads in the background without any issues.






whitestar_999 said:


> *Also you may not know it but just because a connection speed is 12.5MB/s does not mean a download is being written at the disk too at same 12.5MB/s,it is much more than that.OS has to calculate various things while downloading as each downloading session consists of hundreds or thousands of packets each of which has to be analysed by OS for things like checksum,acknowledgement etc.*Just open task manager in any laptop running win 8.1/10,start downloading at full 100mbps & see disk usage going over 80% in a matter of seconds.




That's why I said Theoretically it should be 12.5MB/s, I know in real world scenarios full 100 mbps is not possible regardless of which ISP you're using (even if you're on Google fiber). Again disk usage over 80% is not a negative thing, if that bothers you then you should upgrade your hardware.





whitestar_999 said:


> Again,either you don't do too much streaming or do it within same room.
> 
> First of all most people don't have AC routers(you see flipkart/amazon & best/top selling ones are usual tplink or dlink 300mbps N routers).
> 
> ...





First you're bringing in variables like what people may or may not have ( flipkart/amazon sells more 300mbps N routers because that's enough for most people and most people still get N routers because they are on slower broadband connections), flipkart/amazon also has many AC router sales, I personally have a D-link dir 816 which is one of the cheapest simultaneous dual band AC routers out there and it works flawlessly for my needs.




Second, I agree most people still don't have AC enabled devices, but even for a 100mbps connections an N router is more than sufficient, its pointless in getting an AC router if you don't have the internet speed or hardware to match it. And the best way to increase the range of your wifi is to change the antenna to higher dBi antennas or buy a repeater, I personally changed the antennas on my parents tp-ink router from 3dBi to 8dBi ones, much better than buying AC enabled smartphones/laptops.


Third & fourth, streaming on wifi is entirely dependent on your distance and obstacles in-between the router and your device whether on AC or N, 2.4ghz has more interference but better range and 5ghz has more throughput but less range, most devices released in the last 5 years support 5ghz (my laptop, nexus 4, op2 etc).


and you don't need AC to fully utilize 5ghz wifi, to fully utilize AC you need a capable 1gbps internet connection (which most people don't have), AC does increase the throughput on the 5ghz band but you will get the same throughput on 5ghz N router for most internet connections, dual band routers (2.4ghz & 5ghz) router have been in the market for nearly 10 years,  but they were using different wireless standards like a/b/g/n and now ac.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 31, 2017)

dan4u said:


> And why do you think its not possible to download all the time? as long as the source has proper seeds or good server uptimes ( like steam/origin) then there shouldn't be any problem.
> 
> If you're saying the ISP will throttle speeds then in my case that's not true, I've been on this ISP for 4 months with zero downtimes and consistent speeds throughout a download.
> 
> ...


You misunderstood,what I meant was that it is not possible to always download at full 100mbps if it slows down the system for other tasks you might want to do on your system.




dan4u said:


> Now you're bringing in variables like cpu, multiple browser tabs, palying hd video etc while downloading, Hardisks are supposed to be working even when they're on 80% load, being at 80% load is not a negative thing, if you want to reduce disk usage then either adjust your workload or upgrade your hardware.
> 
> I personally have a 5 year old 3rd gen laptop and a 7 year old hp one running on core 2 duo, both of which don't face issues while downloading and browsing/watching hd viseos at the same time. And on my desktop I'll be gaming, have multiple browser tabs and have downloads in the background without any issues.


I don't know how it is but as far as 80% load thing is considered,that is a fact.Get any laptop with win 8.1/10(core i3 5th/6th/7th gen 4gb ram typical configuration),start download at 100mbps & within few seconds when hdd load crosses 80% try opening any program or new browser tab with streaming/flash content & you will see.*There is a reason people buy ssd as their load will not even cross 20% under these similar conditions where a 5400rpm hdd is reaching 80% disk usage.*




dan4u said:


> That's why I said Theoretically it should be 12.5MB/s, I know in real world scenarios full 100 mbps is not possible regardless of which ISP you're using (even if you're on Google fiber). Again disk usage over 80% is not a negative thing, if that bothers you then you should upgrade your hardware.


*Again you misunderstood,I was not talking about "connection speed of 100mbps".I was talking about your misconception that a 100mbps connection will write to hdd at 12.5MB/s.It is not so,a 100mbps connection with 12.5MB/s download may result in writing at the rate of 30-40MB/s to hdd because of the factors I mentioned earlier(that is why there are caches on ram & hdd).*




dan4u said:


> First you're bringing in variables like what people may or may not have ( flipkart/amazon sells more 300mbps N routers because that's enough for most people and most people still get N routers because they are on slower broadband connections), flipkart/amazon also has many AC router sales, I personally have a D-link dir 816 which is one of the cheapest simultaneous dual band AC routers out there and it works flawlessly for my needs.


*Just because you know something does not always mean you are in majority.You are making an assumption that most people buy N routers because they got slow net connection.*I have seen ISPs giving & recommending 300mbps N routers for their 50mbps-100mbps net connection that too with incorrect encryption setting(TKIP+AES) which will limit the max wifi speed to 54mbps.




dan4u said:


> Second, I agree most people still don't have AC enabled devices, but even for a 100mbps connections an N router is more than sufficient, its pointless in getting an AC router if you don't have the internet speed or hardware to match it. And the best way to increase the range of your wifi is to change the antenna to higher dBi antennas or buy a repeater, I personally changed the antennas on my parents tp-ink router from 3dBi to 8dBi ones, much better than buying AC enabled smartphones/laptops.


Again you seems to have a misconception that many people have regarding using higher dBi antennas to increase range.*It is not just antenna but the transmission power of wifi radio chipset that drives the antenna which is mainly responsible for range.*Some routers have better quality & better optimized radio chipsets & that's why they have a better range with similar dBi antennas while other cheaper models don't.You can put a 9dBi antenna on a 841N & still it will not be able to match the range of good wifi routers costing 8k & above.Wifi is 2 way traffic,no matter how far your transmitter(aka higher dBi antennas on router) can send the signal,it is of no use if the receiving device does not have enough re-transmission power to send it back to source & that is why you see those negative reviews on shopping sites where people claim there is not much difference or no difference after buying these 9dbi antennas.Yes they may be better than those 3dbi antennas on tplink router but then it was their low end model which doesn't have a good range to begin with.
P.S.Transmission power of all wifi devices is restricted for civilian uses because of its potential misuses.



dan4u said:


> Third & fourth, streaming on wifi is entirely dependent on your distance and obstacles in-between the router and your device whether on AC or N, 2.4ghz has more interference but better range and 5ghz has more throughput but less range, *most devices released in the last 5 years support 5ghz* (my laptop, nexus 4, op2 etc).


Check out ddwrt & openwrt hardware pages of routers.*Why do you think high end models come with better & faster cpu & 128mb ram?It is like saying as long as it is a win 10 desktop,it doesn't matter whether it has i7 7th gen processor or intel pentium G4560 processor.*Router runs on its own linux based OS & just like any other OS,the more hardware resources it has the better it will work.Streaming is one of the most intensive tasks that a router can run & that is why on any good networking site abroad nobody recommends anything below $100-150 for good HD streaming.
*You are completely wrong about most devices(at least laptops) in last 5 years being dual band compatible.*I don't know which laptop you bought or how you know it has 5GHz support but my friend bought an asus laptop with nvidia 930m last year & he got 2.4GHz N wifi.In fact these latest 40k costing dell inspiron laptops come with 2.4GHz N wifi: Inspiron 15 3567 | Dell India



dan4u said:


> and you don't need AC to fully utilize 5ghz wifi, to fully utilize AC you need a capable 1gbps internet connection (which most people don't have), AC does increase the throughput on the 5ghz band but you will get the same throughput on 5ghz N router for most internet connections, dual band routers (2.4ghz & 5ghz) router have been in the market for nearly 10 years,  but they were using different wireless standards like a/b/g/n and now ac.


See the above point about difference between low end cheap routers & high end costly routers.Also you seems to have very little idea about wifi networking knowledge.AC routers use entirely different technology(namely 80/160MHz wide channels,more spatial streams & MU-MIMO),there is no comparison between them & N routers.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> You misunderstood,what I meant was that it is not possible to always download at full 100mbps if it slows down the system for other tasks you might want to do on your system.



Of course that's a given.




whitestar_999 said:


> I don't know how it is but as far as 80% load thing is considered,that is a fact.Get any laptop with win 8.1/10(core i3 5th/6th/7th gen 4gb ram typical configuration),start download at 100mbps & within few seconds when hdd load crosses 80% try opening any program or new browser tab with streaming/flash content & you will see.*There is a reason people buy ssd as their load will not even cross 20% under these similar conditions where a 5400rpm hdd is reaching 80% disk usage. *




It might spike at 80% but not remain at 80% throughout the download, and again low spec hardware will have certain  limitations.



*


whitestar_999 said:



			Again you misunderstood,I was not talking about "connection speed of 100mbps".I was talking about your misconception that a 100mbps connection will write to hdd at 12.5MB/s.It is not so,a 100mbps connection with 12.5MB/s download may result in writing at the rate of 30-40MB/s to hdd because of the factors I mentioned earlier(that is why there are caches on ram & hdd).
		
Click to expand...

*
ah ok, I was talking about the connection speed and not the write speed to the hdd.



*


whitestar_999 said:



			Just because you know something does not always mean you are in majority.You are making an assumption that most people buy N routers because they got slow net connection.
		
Click to expand...

*


whitestar_999 said:


> I have seen ISPs giving & recommending 300mbps N routers for their 50mbps-100mbps net connection that too with incorrect encryption setting(TKIP+AES) which will limit the max wifi speed to 54mbps.


*
*
Well, I should have said most people buy N routers because that's the most common routers today and they are relatively cheap and that's what most ISP's give for a new connection , a/b/g routers are practically dead in the market, what I meant by the slow speed is, most people will never use the full potential of the N router since even now most connection bandwidths is slow, unless its a fiber connection.





whitestar_999 said:


> Again you seems to have a misconception that many people have regarding using higher dBi antennas to increase range.*It is not just antenna but the transmission power of wifi radio chipset that drives the antenna which is mainly responsible for range.*Some routers have better quality & better optimized radio chipsets & that's why they have a better range with similar dBi antennas while other cheaper models don't.You can put a 9dBi antenna on a 841N & still it will not be able to match the range of good wifi routers costing 8k & above.Wifi is 2 way traffic,no matter how far your transmitter(aka higher dBi antennas on router) can send the signal,it is of no use if the receiving device does not have enough re-transmission power to send it back to source & that is why you see those negative reviews on shopping sites where people claim there is not much difference or no difference after buying these 9dbi antennas.Yes they may be better than those 3dbi antennas on tplink router but then it was their low end model which doesn't have a good range to begin with.
> P.S.Transmission power of all wifi devices is restricted for civilian uses because of its potential misuses.


*
*
Of course the transmission power of the router matters, and I don't think the 841n has detachable antennas. Certain tp-link (and other companies) models have decent radio chipsets but are equipped with weak detachable antennas or has an extra port for another antenna, that's how they sell the higher dBi antennas. That's also why I mentioned to use repeaters if changing antennas was not possible.

P.S Yea, that's understood but probably hardly enforced in India, and if money isn't an issue systems like the ones below will be better choice for seamless range extension and better monitoring rather than a single router

BT Whole Home Wi-Fi (088269) | BT Shop
*www.amazon.in/Ubiquiti-Networks-Un...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=97M7R525ZCHXXQRZA7QD

*

*


whitestar_999 said:


> Check out ddwrt & openwrt hardware pages of routers.*Why do you think high end models come with better & faster cpu & 128mb ram?It is like saying as long as it is a win 10 desktop,it doesn't matter whether it has i7 7th gen processor or intel pentium G4560 processor.*Router runs on its own linux based OS & just like any other OS,the more hardware resources it has the better it will work.Streaming is one of the most intensive tasks that a router can run & that is why on any good networking site abroad nobody recommends anything below $100-150 for good HD streaming.
> *You are completely wrong about most devices(at least laptops) in last 5 years being dual band compatible.*I don't know which laptop you bought or how you know it has 5GHz support but my friend bought an asus laptop with nvidia 930m last year & he got 2.4GHz N wifi.In fact these latest 40k costing dell inspiron laptops come with 2.4GHz N wifi: Inspiron 15 3567 | Dell India




It all depends on the user and what their usage is like, if its mere HD streaming/downloading etc to a few devices then the mid range consumer grade router is more then enough, now if they want to stream in 4k or have a plex server or htpc or have extended range then what you say makes sense, and about devices being dual band compatible, most handheld devices have been dual band capable for the last few years, maybe not laptops, but my samsung laptop released 5 years ago was dual band capable (Intel advanced-n 6235 radio). 





whitestar_999 said:


> See the above point about difference between low end cheap routers & high end costly routers.Also you seems to have very little idea about wifi networking knowledge.AC routers use entirely different technology(namely 80/160MHz wide channels,more spatial streams & MU-MIMO),there is no comparison between them & N routers.




yea I know AC has many advancements over N like beamforming and all what  you mentioned, but AC only works on 5ghz, the current iteration of AC doesn't work on 2.4ghz, all the routers that advertise as dual band ac don't mention that when you use the 2.4ghz band you're using the N band by default. And like you said many devices still don't support dual band forget ac, and N actually supports both 2.4ghz and 5ghz.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 31, 2017)

> but my samsung laptop released 5 years ago was dual band capable (Intel advanced-n 6235 radio)


Samsung laptops were always an exception & probably the reason why samsung exited laptop business as I assume it would not be profitable to provide such hardware when competitors were selling models with less capable hardware at same price.

If you can fully utilize 100mbps connection with Dlink-DIR816 AC router with your laptop & PC then good for you.From what I have seen in places I lived & considering my usage,this much networking hardware is not enough.In any case HDD space & reliability is more of a concern for me even at 50mbps.Even at 100mbps I felt restricted so now trying online storage & transfer options.


----------



## seamon (Sep 1, 2017)

Slow day today....


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 3, 2017)

seamon said:


> View attachment 17053
> 
> Slow day today....


where and which broadband?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> where and which broadband?


He is using a USA university campus connection,these speeds are common for such connections.


----------



## Limitless (Sep 22, 2017)

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6645964337.png


----------



## E|e<tr0|!0n (Oct 10, 2017)

Here you go



 
This is the network speed for my Hostel in IIM-Indore.
I doubt anyone can have it faster than this


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 21, 2017)

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6825602339.png
Excitel Broadband, 50MBPS, No FUP, Rs.645


----------



## THeExcelsior (Nov 21, 2017)

*www.speedtest.net/result/6811667111.png 

BSNL BBG 675.  Happy browsing offer this month.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 23, 2017)

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6817717564.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 23, 2017)

*www.speedtest.net/result/6819262499.png
Using in *wifi* mode.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 26, 2017)

What on the earth is this ????
Results taken just a couple of minutes but from same site:--->
*www.speedtest.net/result/6825585719.png
*beta.speedtest.net/result/6825584378.png

@whitestar_999 , why such a difference?

In* wifi *mode.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2017)

*www.speedtest.net/result/6825597603.png
Excitel Broadband, 50MBPS, No FUP, Rs.645
In *WiFi* Mode

*www.speedtest.net/result/6825608783.png
Excitel Broadband, 50MBPS, No FUP, Rs.645
In *Normal* Mode


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 26, 2017)

^ But Sunil (@bssunilreddy ),both the results above mentioned at my comment #1592 is in *wifi* mode only.
That too taken within a gap of a couple of minutes or so,from the same website "Ookla".
Just look at the difference in download speeds.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 26, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> What on the earth is this ????
> Results taken just a couple of minutes but from same site:--->
> *www.speedtest.net/result/6825585719.png
> *beta.speedtest.net/result/6825584378.png
> ...


Most likely because of caching.Many ISPs use caching to reduce bandwidth usage so sometimes if you do a speedtest in quick succession things like these happen.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 26, 2017)

I get it,friend.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 7, 2017)

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6858759172.png
Now in* ethernet connection* mode.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 8, 2017)

Idea 4g in 3g mode*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171208/5a41642c906745244956ed137b409700.jpg

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 8, 2017)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171208/917fc2997df302920c4c796c7dfb1f75.jpg

Vodaphone 4g


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2017)

*www.speedtest.net/result/6862139998.png

My new ISP


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 9, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/6862139998.png
> 
> My new ISP


Plan/fup?

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenida (Dec 9, 2017)

*www.speedtest.net/result/6863154678.png

ISP: Alliance broadband.
Plan: 708/- including GST
Plan name: Zoom
Location: Kolkata
Unlimited no FUP


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> Plan/fup?
> 
> Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


Rs 450 /-  Unlimited  
Changed from Wnet to Inet ISP


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 12, 2017)

Tenida said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/6863154678.png
> 
> ISP: Alliance broadband.
> Plan: 708/- including GST
> ...


@Tenida ,I am also on Alliance Broadband.
My Plan is PRIME+
But your ping is really good.I do used to have about 4ms or so,but now that has climbed to 15~19ms!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 12, 2017)

Though presently on wifi mode,yet what kind of cr@p is this??????????????
*www.speedtest.net/result/6873264466.png

@whitestar_999 ,friend why is the upload value greater than download value?
Can you throw some light on this?
Even the ping of 12 ms is an utter nonsense.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 13, 2017)

SDSL may have same bandwidth for upload and download. That wouldnt explain why download is lower though, maybe some problem with download test ?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 13, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> @Tenida ,I am also on Alliance Broadband.
> My Plan is PRIME+
> But your ping is really good.I do used to have about 4ms or so,but now that has climbed to 15~19ms!!!!!!!!!!


Ooch maybe you should ask your cable operator to change the cable connecting to their junction box. It may solve your issue. 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2017)

Most likely some testing error/caching issue though there may be some times when download speed may be slower than upload speed.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 16, 2017)

*www.speedtest.net/result/6895632396.png

ISP: Excitel Broadband.
Plan: 1050/- including GST
Plan name: 895
Location: Hyderabad
Unlimited no FUP


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 16, 2017)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171216/36a1d6fc3dba4ec066d06b65a502952c.jpg
Jio 4g


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 16, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/6895632396.png
> ISP: Excitel Broadband.
> Plan: 1050/- including GST
> Plan name: 895
> ...


The luckiest man in India regarding *Internet Broadband *usage.
Sunil, I envy you man.  
Keep going on man for this experience.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> The luckiest man in India regarding *Internet Broadband *usage.
> Sunil, I envy you man.
> Keep going on man for this experience.


100mbps connections are getting common in Delhi/NCR region too.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 16, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/6895632396.png
> ISP: Excitel Broadband.
> Plan: 1050/- including GST
> Plan name: 895
> ...



Is your dp saying Happy Independence day?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 16, 2017)

AAGh!! Feeling much happier and relaxed now

*s7.postimg.org/l3en3eb4r/screenshot-www.speedtest.net-2017-12-17-18-57-19-969.png
ISP : Alliance Broadband
Tariff : Rs.740.00 p.m. (INCLUDING G.S.T)
Plan : PRIME+
Location : Kolkata
Mode : wifi
Aspect : No FUP truly Unlimited


----------



## billubakra (Dec 17, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> AAGh!! Feeling much happier and relaxed now
> 
> 
> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
> ...


Where is the screenshot?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 17, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> AAGh!! Feeling much happier and relaxed now
> 
> 
> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
> ...


Prime + only 740rs per month? How is it possible?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 18, 2017)

Tenida said:


> Prime + only 740rs per month? How is it possible?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Why not possible?Just go to the site of Alliance Broadband and check yourself?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 18, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> Why, go to the site for Alliance and check yourself?


I give 708/- for zoom that's why asking? Anyway 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dissel (Dec 18, 2017)

Alliance Users please let me know - North 24 Parganas comes under Kolkata or Rest Of Bengal?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 18, 2017)

Tenida said:


> I give 708/- for zoom that's why asking? Anyway
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


*@Tenida ,you are giving the 18% G.S.T. also along with your monthly subscription,added*.
Hence the cost.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 18, 2017)

dissel said:


> Alliance Users please let me know - North 24 Parganas comes under Kolkata or Rest Of Bengal?


What is your exact place of stay, @dissel ?
What is the* Pin Code?*


----------



## dissel (Dec 19, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> What is your exact place of stay, @dissel ?
> What is the* Pin Code?*



Barrackpore - PIN : 700122 , 
Plan for Kolkata looks very nice but Rest of Bengal not so much.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2017)

dissel said:


> *Barrackpore* - PIN : 700122 ,
> Plan for Kolkata looks very nice but Rest of Bengal not so much.


The place where Mangal Pandey started the rebellion of 1857.


----------



## dissel (Dec 20, 2017)

Any way to contact Alliance BB without giving my phone number because Message US page required phone number as Mandatory field....


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 20, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> The place where Mangal Pandey started the rebellion of 1857.


Yep.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 20, 2017)

dissel said:


> Any way to contact Alliance BB without giving my phone number because Message US page required phone number as Mandatory field....


Actually,Alliance Broadband does not provide direct cable line connection to subscribers like us.
You have to get it * VIA *your local cable connection office route. Means,your cable tv network hub(within your neighbourhood/area) will make arrangements for Alliance Broadband connection* If And Only If they are affiliated as a franchise to Alliance*. If not then simply Forget about the connection.
You have to pay for the *RJ45* cable that will be affixed to your computer and their local(your "para" office,"para" or neighbourhood area meant in bengali)site office.

Friend, I reside at Baguiati which is also under North 24-Parganas as yours,but Pin Code being 700059.
I AM AVAILING THE KOLKATA BASED UNLIMITED PLANS AS GIVEN AND PERMITTED BY ALLIANCE.

Yes, you need to provide your *mobile phone number which IS MANDATORY*.
Otherwise customer ID won't be generated,if you want to subscribe in  their plans.


----------



## dissel (Dec 21, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually,Alliance Broadband does not provide direct cable line connection to subscribers like us.
> You have to get it * VIA *your local cable connection office route. Means,your cable tv network hub(within your neighbourhood/area) will make arrangements for Alliance Broadband connection* If And Only If they are affiliated as a franchise to Alliance*. If not then simply Forget about the connection.
> You have to pay for the *RJ45* cable that will be affixed to your computer and their local(your "para" office,"para" or neighbourhood area meant in bengali)site office.
> 
> ...



Thanks For the Details Info - I have some Que,
1.Do I need to get Cable TV Connection? Using DTH since 2011...
2.RJ45 cable got always ON Internet right? And That can be inserted into Wi-Fi Router to distribute right? 
3.Say ROB plan - Exmpl, RAPID+ Internet 6 Mbps, Google & HotStar 12 Mbps <----What is this meaning actually? Is that I can watch Youtube Videos @ 12Mbps theoretical Speed but Amazon Prime or NetFlix capped under 6Mbps....
4.Is that true 7 Days Off for maintenance in a month? I read somewhere...


Baguiati - Just Beside SaltLake and Lake Town there are many options for that place comparing that to, Barrackpore is a Rural Area....I believe Lake Town got Fiber Internet....Anyhow, I Google and Maps show Alliance Office Location @ Local Area - Visited there and there is nothing.

Why I'm suddenly interested in this because I found this below -

*i.imgur.com/JmQJ7SVh.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks For the Details Info - I have some Que,
1.Do I need to get Cable TV Connection? Using DTH since 2011...
No, no need for that.
2.RJ45 cable got always ON Internet right? And That can be inserted into Wi-Fi Router to distribute right?
You need to log in their portal once in a two days to keep always on.  ADSL router will not do. Simple router you need that doesn't have adsl port. 
3.Say ROB plan - Exmpl, RAPID+ Internet 6 Mbps, Google & HotStar 12 Mbps <----What is this meaning actually? Is that I can watch Youtube Videos @ 12Mbps theoretical Speed but Amazon Prime or NetFlix capped under 6Mbps....
Line speed is 6Mbps but on that specific app you will get peering speed. I always watch Youtube,Netflix and Amzon prime in 1080P without any buffering. 
4.Is that true 7 Days Off for maintenance in a month? I read somewhere...
No, not at all. But it totally depend upon your cable operator how he is giving solution to your problem. 

Baguiati - Just Beside SaltLake and Lake Town there are many options for that place comparing that to, Barrackpore is a Rural Area....I believe Lake Town got Fiber Internet....Anyhow, I Google and Maps show Alliance Office Location @ Local Area - Visited there and there is nothing.

Why I'm suddenly interested in this because I found this below -

*i.imgur.com/JmQJ7SVh.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2017)

*www.speedtest.net/result/6898943850.png

ISP: Excitel Broadband.
Plan: 1050/- including GST
Plan name: 895 
Location: Hyderabad
Unlimited no FUP


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 21, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/6898943850.png
> 
> ISP: Excitel Broadband.
> Plan: 1050/- including GST
> ...


Sunil, I am turning Greeeennn with envy.
Hey,just kidding bro.
Enjoy as much as you can. In the coming years,Alliance might give such speeds,and yours will be  250Mb/s or so in bandwidth.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> Sunil, I am turning Greeeennn with envy.
> Hey,just kidding bro.
> Enjoy as much as you can. In the coming years,Alliance might give such speeds,and yours will be  250Mb/s or so in bandwidth.


More than speeds it is how you use it which matters. No point in getting a 100mbps connection if you are not using it like me(I am using 50mbps btw)


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 22, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> More than speeds it is how you use it which matters. No point in getting a 100mbps connection if you are not using it like me(I am using 50mbps btw)
> View attachment 17201


Omg!! How the sent data is so high?? What do you do??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> Omg!! How the sent data is so high?? What do you do??


Because I seem to only download those torrents which have few seeders & lots of leechers.

P.S.This is my seedbox stats separate from my home connection:


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 22, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Because I seem to only download those torrents which have few seeders & lots of leechers.
> 
> P.S.This is my seedbox stats separate from my home connection:
> View attachment 17202


This is insane!!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> This is insane!!!!


lot of users do only seeding and no downloading. so their uploading is much higher than downloading


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> lot of users do only seeding and no downloading. so their uploading is much higher than downloading


He probably meant why I am uploading ~8TB/month on my home connection & ~15TB/month on my seedbox.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 22, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> lot of users do only seeding and no downloading. so their uploading is much higher than downloading


Won't that raise suspicious for piracy??


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 22, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> He probably meant why I am uploading ~8TB/month on my home connection & ~15TB/month on my seedbox.


Indeed. I have never seen such numbers on home connection neither I expected to see


----------



## billubakra (Dec 23, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> lot of users do only seeding and no downloading. so their uploading is much higher than downloading


Not all heroes wear a cape.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Not all heroes wear a cape.


Indeed...


----------



## true_lies (Dec 23, 2017)

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6904555236.png
ISP - Netplus Broadband in Mohali
Plan name - Super Speed 50+ 
Plan - Rs 825 including GST
FUP - 200 GB, capped to 5 mbps after


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 29, 2017)

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6920251032.png

Got new broadband today 25mbps unlimited no fup  rs 999+ 18% gst


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 1, 2018)

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6927181287.png


----------



## dissel (Jan 15, 2018)

@kg11sgbg @Tenida - Guys please let me know,

For Alliance Broadband - As user grows in a certain area the bandwidth allocated for that area going to decrease - Right?

Like in certain days when all user online doing some heavy lifting speed bound to decrease right?
-------------

Is it possible to pay monthly rental online ?


----------



## Tenida (Jan 15, 2018)

dissel said:


> @kg11sgbg @Tenida - Guys please let me know,
> 
> For Alliance Broadband - As user grows in a certain area the bandwidth allocated for that area going to decrease - Right?
> 
> ...


No, nothing like that. You will get  speed as per your plan. I am using Alliance broadband for 3years and nothing like you have mentioned has happen. Go ahead with Alliance. Last night i have downloaded Xbox one update worth of 10GB in flat one hour.


----------



## dissel (Jan 15, 2018)

Tenida said:


> No, nothing like that. You will get  speed as per your plan. I am using Alliance broadband for 3years and nothing like you have mentioned has happen. Go ahead with Alliance. Last night i have downloaded Xbox one update worth of 10GB in flat one hour.



Thanks for the response - I opting for PRIME+ Plan, Total will cost 770/- including GST (650+117 {18% GST} = 767/-), Connection has done but yet to activate...
I want to pay monthly rental online but they provide card during cable tv days, upon asking agent said it is easier and also they can disable the connection in case we want to go family tour more than 10 days...not sure they give any discount about it,

I'm worried...is it possible to track my online activity?


----------



## Tenida (Jan 15, 2018)

dissel said:


> Thanks for the response - I opting for PRIME+ Plan, Total will cost 770/- including GST (650+117 {18% GST} = 767/-), Connection has done but yet to activate...
> I want to pay monthly rental online but they provide card during cable tv days, upon asking agent said it is easier and also they can disable the connection in case we want to go family tour more than 10 days...not sure they give any discount about it,
> 
> I'm worried...is it possible to track my online activity?


Advantage of Alliance broadband:-
1) You can change plan like prime+ to Zoom or any upper plan every month. 
2) You can recharge your connection online. I personally recharge online.
3) Once you recharge the validity will be for one month. You don't have to recharge immediately after the validity  expired. 
4) No, they don't  track you online.


----------



## dissel (Jan 15, 2018)

Finally, I'm here now - Got connected - Thank You Tenida for much require guidance...with your info talked to the agent and he gets little nervous his previously spoken words to my parents (as I'm not home when the cabling is done)....I'm going to keep the BSNL for at least 1 or 2 months more to see what is what.

Thank you kg11sgbg for posting about alliance bb and discussing the topic here and there.

*www.speedtest.net/result/6967318866.png

*i.imgur.com/hLxlj8d.png

From Today onwards

ISP: Alliance BroadBand
Plan: PRIME+
Monthly : 770/- (650+117=767/-)


----------



## Tenida (Jan 15, 2018)

You are welcome and from here you can recharge your connection online by giving your Client ID. 
Online Payment System 
@dissel


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 15, 2018)

dissel said:


> I'm worried...is it possible to track my online activity?


As @Tenida said they don't track you online but it is possible to track you online if govt/court wants your ISP to do it by themselves or under guidance of cyber agencies.Don't worry about it though,just don't post/comment/like/forward any cartoon/making fun picture of your state's CM.


----------



## dissel (Jan 15, 2018)

Tenida said:


> You are welcome and from here you can recharge your connection online by giving your Client ID.
> Online Payment System



I have another que to Alliance BB user, after talking to the agent...

They provide some static IP / Subnet Mask / Default Gateway address as well one Primary DNS server address with secondary one from Google,  The guy mentioned that the connection is bind with the Router (MAC Address Locked), So the connection is now Auto ON - I gave them the Low power router to do the connection.

So I think it will not work once I change it to more powerful one - So what is the actual procedure to do the UnBind the MAC address - I logged on Alliance BB web portal, nothing found there...Please let me know the actual procedure. The agent said on the phone that I need to call by their Toll-Free number, once verified Alliance BB will unbind the current one and bind the connection with intended one.

My intention here (1) Is it possible not to bind any router with the Alliance BB service so that I can freely change anytime (2) Do I need to call from the registered mobile number to do the procedure / or any phone number will do? (3) Can I use Xiaomi's Router which I'm going to buy in future? 

Please let me know.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 15, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Because I seem to only download those torrents which have few seeders & lots of leechers.
> 
> P.S.This is my seedbox stats separate from my home connection:
> View attachment 17202


Which provider's seedbox you're using pls mention the price also


----------



## Tenida (Jan 15, 2018)

dissel said:


> I have another que to Alliance BB user, after talking to the agent...
> 
> They provide some static IP / Subnet Mask / Default Gateway address as well one Primary DNS server address with secondary one from Google,  The guy mentioned that the connection is bind with the Router (MAC Address Locked), So the connection is now Auto ON - I gave them the Low power router to do the connection.
> 
> ...


Send mail to abspl at alliancekolkata dot com mentioning to unbind your Mac address.
Mention about your customer Id, registered phone number and username
On subject of the mail write unbinding of Mac address
Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dissel (Jan 15, 2018)

Tenida said:


> Send mail to abspl at alliancekolkata dot com mentioning to unbind your Mac address.
> Mention about your customer Id, registered phone number and username
> On subject of the mail write unbinding of Mac address
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk



Thank You for the reply.

(1) If they respond to the mail will they call and verify to the registered mobile number?
(2) There is no Email Address provided during registration process because agent never asked - At the right side of the Login portal it says 'E-mail: n/a'
(3) Also if they call in the registered mobile number Is it mandatory the person who speaks with them must be the person whose name the connection is...The connection has taken at my mother name and she is not very familiar with computer stuff....but she does have an active Gmail ID.

So if unbind done successfully,

(4) what will be the procedure to do the connection - I don't think it will be same as BSNL as Alliance uses Static IP....and there is no way to put User ID & Password on the router,
(5) Login Password at the portal can be set more than 4 number? Like Text / Special Character / Combination etc

Please reply


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks brother @dissel , for choosing Alliance Cable Broadband Internet Service.
I myself am on PRIME+ Plan.

Mostly all of your queries are being answered by @Tenida ,so I won't discuss any more about it. A Big applaud for @Tenida, as a very good mentor regarding your queries.

Just to know,that,are you using the network connection as wifi also?
I mean did you set up any hotspot at your Home?


----------



## dissel (Jan 15, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks brother @dissel , for choosing Alliance Cable Broadband Internet Service.
> I myself am on PRIME+ Plan.
> 
> Mostly all of your queries are being answered by @Tenida ,so I won't discuss any more about it. A Big applaud for @Tenida, as a very good mentor regarding your queries.
> ...



Hi, I'm using Wi-Fi Only (No LAN RJ45 Connection) from an old D-Link DIR-600 router (N150) and that going to be replaced by a Xiaomi Mi Wi-Fi Router 3 (Not the 3C). I need to know what is the best way to approach Alliance BB to Unbind the MAC address. I don't want any MAC address locked with my account.

If you can also share some lights on this...as per suggested by @Tenida, Is this Emailing going to work because there is no Email registered with Alliance BB.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 15, 2018)

dissel said:


> Hi, I'm using Wi-Fi Only (No LAN RJ45 Connection) from an old D-Link DIR-600 router (N150) and that going to be replaced by a Xiaomi Mi Wi-Fi Router 3 (Not the 3C). I need to know what is the best way to approach Alliance BB to Unbind the MAC address. I don't want any MAC address locked with my account.
> 
> If you can also share some lights on this...as per suggested by @Tenida, Is this Emailing going to work because there is no Email registered with Alliance BB.


Contact Us | Best Internet service provider in Kolkata


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 16, 2018)

Why all this "unbinding mac" when you can simply use mac cloning?


----------



## Tenida (Jan 16, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why all this "unbinding mac" when you can simply use mac cloning?


I have ticked on this option at tplink configuration page.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dissel (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank You @whitestar_999 for your input, worked great - MAC Address Problem solved, now using tplink 841 N by just writing the mac address of d-link into it. Thank You @Tenida and others for solving my initial query.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 16, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why all this "unbinding mac" when you can simply use mac cloning?


In fact, *this is the method*(mac cloning) adapted by all of us,while creating a Hot-Spot within our Home premises.
I shall always be  grateful to our friend @whitestar_999 regarding the guidance he has provided me and to numerous  other friends in this forum.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 18, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why all this "unbinding mac" when you can simply use mac cloning?


What does that mean to be precise? And can it be done with the vdsl modem's provided by airtel?


----------



## dissel (Jan 18, 2018)

billubakra said:


> What does that mean to be precise? And can it be done with the vdsl modem's provided by airtel?



Binding MAC = ISP locked one particular device, in this case, modem/router to authenticate User Log IN procedure, without that piece of hardware you can not Log IN at your ISP's Network and thus lead to No Internet Access. As a BSNL BB user for 13 Years (since 2005), I can confirm they never did this...and I can use whatever hardware I want.

Unbinding MAC = Calling your ISP's Helpline asking that you bought a new router and want to use it from now on... So they unlock that thingy which May attract some additional charges (200-300/-).

Now the 3rd Option = Just copy the damn thing and paste it - You can manually type and done with it on your new router...this called MAC Address Cloning.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 18, 2018)

billubakra said:


> What does that mean to be precise? And can it be done with the vdsl modem's provided by airtel?


It depends on what options are available in modem/router settings.This option is useful if you want to use your own modem/router instead of ISP provided one or ISP has linked your account to one of the device other than the modem/router they provided.As VDSL modems are rare in market I don't think Airtel uses MAC binding with their VDSL connections or maybe mac bind the VDSL modem itself which they provide.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 20, 2018)

*www.speedtest.net/result/6983521034.png

This is the speed in wifi mode.
But it is also much slower.
Though PING is in a good shape.
Isn't Alliance afraid or concerned about Jio fibre broadband??!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 21, 2018)

*www.speedtest.net/result/6985267202.png

This is the speed in wifi mode.
Though PING is in a very bad shape.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 21, 2018)

Any ping in two digits is good enough for browsing/downloading,only for online gaming it matters if ping is 20ms or 50ms.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 22, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/6985267202.png
> 
> This is the speed in wifi mode.
> Though PING is in a very bad shape.


Sunil,admittedly though your ISP's PING has greater value,still the internet speeds/bandwidth rocks, man.
Also,what @whitestar_999 has mentioned,that double digit "PING" value is acceptable in case of browsing or downloads.


----------



## dissel (Jan 22, 2018)

Mine is below - Now 7 days OLD connection. Using TPLINK 841N Wi-Fi Mode. Router sits just behind the Wall.

*www.speedtest.net/result/6988072829.png

*i.imgur.com/kuw0GGR.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 22, 2018)

dissel said:


> Mine is below - Now 7 days OLD connection. Using TPLINK 841N Wi-Fi Mode. Router sits just behind the Wall.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/6988072829.png
> 
> *i.imgur.com/kuw0GGR.png



Is this your speed in wifi mode?
Certainly as you've mentioned.

Do post speedtest results while in ethernet(LAN) mode.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 23, 2018)

*www.speedtest.net/result/6992760661.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 27, 2018)

Now my Internet Connection speed(ALLIANCE BROADBAND),as per their committed speed on PRIME+ Plan,while in wired *LAN/ETHERNET* mode

*www.speedtest.net/result/7004629607.png

I am very happy with the ping and their PROMISED speed.
Still the upload speed would had been much better.


----------



## dissel (Jan 28, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> Now my Internet Connection speed(ALLIANCE BROADBAND),as per their committed speed on PRIME+ Plan,while in wired *LAN/ETHERNET* mode
> 
> I am very happy with the ping and their PROMISED speed.
> Still the upload speed would had been much better.



Are you sure your Wi-Fi Module is all right? Which Wi-Fi router you are using?

20Mbps difference is quite odd - I may not have much knowledge but it is definitely not right.

Right Now I'm using Xiaomi Router 3 (Not C) below is the result - 2 Weeks Old connection.

*www.speedtest.net/result/7007230413.png

For the record so far I posted 3 different router with Alliance BB PRIME+ Plan are

D-Link DIR-600 (150 Mbps) Single Antena, TP-Link 841N (300 Mbps) Dual Antena, Xiaomi Mi Wi-Fi Router 3 (2.4 Ghz Signal 300 Mbps) with Four Antena - all of them gave me the promised speed sitting just near them. The scenario is PC--->oppsite side of the brick wall (6.5 inches)--->Router.
Not much of difference.

Update : Amazing Torrent Download Speed Comparing BSNL BB - Experiencing first time.

*i.imgur.com/AiIi7DUl.png

*[img]*i.imgur.com/AiIi7DU.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 29, 2018)

^I am using Tp-Link TL-WR740N 150Mbps Router.


----------



## dissel (Feb 3, 2018)

Satisfied with my Alliance BB Connection - PRIME+ Plan - Only current BSNL users can understand the Joy Inside.

*i.imgur.com/m9Xhd74.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 3, 2018)

^^Why such low upload speed,you still limiting torrent upload speeds because of old BSNL connection habit?


----------



## billubakra (Feb 3, 2018)

^^^^
Because not everyone is a legend like you.
If you don't mind me asking then can you'd please post your results.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 4, 2018)

@dissel , which router are you using?
I mean the model no,make,specs.,etc.


----------



## dissel (Feb 4, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Why such low upload speed,you still limiting torrent upload speeds because of old BSNL connection habit?



  spot on - You are exactly right, BSNL connection habit...Yes, I will open the gate, didn't notice though..Thank you.



kg11sgbg said:


> @dissel , which router are you using?
> I mean the model no,make,specs.,etc.



I'm using Xiaomi Router 3 which I bought from here Original English Version Xiaomi Mi WiFi Router 3 128MB-$32.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com

Below is the proof - *i.imgur.com/VTl3TXY.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2018)

billubakra said:


> ^^^^
> Because not everyone is a legend like you.
> If you don't mind me asking then can you'd please post your results.





dissel said:


> spot on - You are exactly right, BSNL connection habit...Yes, I will open the gate, didn't notice though..Thank you.



My "small contribution" to sharing


----------



## billubakra (Feb 4, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> My "small contribution" to sharing
> View attachment 17257


I want to see your speed results brother.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2018)

Wait for a few hours,download/upload going on in the background & can't even pause them now for some reason.I have 50mbps connection btw.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 4, 2018)

dissel said:


> spot on - You are exactly right, BSNL connection habit...Yes, I will open the gate, didn't notice though..Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that's it.
It is much,much better than TP-Link's router.
But Amazon(India) is selling at Rs.999.00 

But I shall buy a router in the coming months that support a *dual band-mode/phase ac* network.


----------



## dissel (Feb 5, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> So that's it.
> It is much,much better than TP-Link's router.
> But Amazon(India) is selling at Rs.999.00
> 
> But I shall buy a router in the coming months that support a *dual band-mode/phase ac* network.



Amazon India or MI India selling the router is Mi Router 3C ( Product Link : Mi Router 3C - 300Mbps with 802.11n -   Mi India )<---Do Not Buy That----> It got some serious speed limiting problem

Watch this video






Mine is Mi Router 3 ( Product Link : Mi Malaysia )which is not officially available in India....Cost near 3-4k via importer below is one of such link

*www.amazon.in/Mi-Router-English-Version-1167Mbps/dp/B06XRKZDPJ?tag=googinhydr18418-21


-----------------

I'm sure there is some problem with your wi-fi router, before buying anything you may try another router from your friends or family


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 5, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> My "small contribution" to sharing
> View attachment 17257


Sharing is Caring 
Do u have private trackers account ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 5, 2018)

dissel said:


> Amazon India or MI India selling the router is Mi Router 3C ( Product Link : Mi Router 3C - 300Mbps with 802.11n -   Mi India )<---Do Not Buy That----> It got some serious speed limiting problem
> 
> Watch this video
> 
> ...


I am after this :--->
Link : *www.amazon.in/TP-Link-Archer-C20-Wireless-Router/dp/B0759QMF85/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

What is your suggestion?

Also , seeking an advice from ,Friend @whitestar_999


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 7, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Sharing is Caring
> Do u have private trackers account ?


Yes but majority of upload is towards public trackers.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 7, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am after this :--->
> Link : *www.amazon.in/TP-Link-Archer-C20-Wireless-Router/dp/B0759QMF85/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> What is your suggestion?
> ...


C20 750mbps is good value for money as entry level AC router.Of course if budget is more then much better AC router can be bought for ~5k.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2018)

^Looks like u never shutdown your PC ?
How much is your electricity consumption per month ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 7, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> ^Looks like u never shutdown your PC ?
> How much is your electricity consumption per month ?


My PC is quite low powered(pentium G620) so total power consumption of PC is not much,say 60W*24*30=approx 43 units/month.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 10, 2018)

Speed Test through *Tp-Link Archer C20 Router*,

*www.speedtest.net/result/7046429257.png

In *wifi *mode.


----------



## dissel (Feb 10, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> Speed Test through *Tp-Link Archer C20 Router*,
> 
> In *wifi *mode.



Ahhaa...My prediction is right, If I getting this kind of speed at my location which is a liitle bit further from Kolkata, then why not you which is much near to the actual city - Serious problem with your previous router....At home, Nobody pays much attention to the LAN port unless they got NAS to run...

Congrats and browse free of wire.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 10, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> Speed Test through *Tp-Link Archer C20 Router*,
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/7046429257.png
> 
> In *wifi *mode.


Try checking your previous tplink router wifi setting & make sure mode is "n only"(instead of b/g/n or g/n) & encryption for password is AES only(not TKIP+AES).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 10, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try checking your previous tplink router wifi setting & make sure mode is "n only"(instead of b/g/n or g/n) & encryption for password is AES only(not TKIP+AES).


Encrypton for password is AES as I recall and remember.
But mode was perhaps "b/g/n" as in auto mode.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 12, 2018)

SpeedTest in Tp-Link Archer C20 :--->
*www.speedtest.net/result/7051952301.png
In* ethernet(direct connection)* mode.

Friend, @whitestar_999 ,why is the upload speed less,even after using a brand new router?
Please,justify.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 13, 2018)

Why do you think it is less,do you get much more upload speed when connected via lan wire?Not all ISPs give same upload speed as download speed.e.g.hathway 50mbps plan has 5mbps upload speed.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 13, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why do you think it is less,do you get much more upload speed when connected via lan wire?Not all ISPs give same upload speed as download speed.e.g.hathway 50mbps plan has 5mbps upload speed.


That means, it is a* normal* condition.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 13, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> That means, it is a* normal* condition.


So Alliance does not have any same download upload speed plans?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Speed Test through *TP-Link TL-WR841N Router*,
*www.speedtest.net/result/7055411198.png
In *wifi *mode.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 14, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> So Alliance does not have any same download upload speed plans?


Perhaps,No...
Though not sure about that.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 26, 2018)

Oh! That's great to have this result in wifi (*hotspot*)mode.
*www.speedtest.net/result/7092242549.png

Rock On ,ALLIANCE!
Thumbs UP!

Ping is 0ms ,which is a dream come true to me.
To all *Kolkata thinkdigit forum members*,YOU CAN SAFELY SWITCH OVER TO ALLIANCE BROADBAND.


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 24, 2018)

*www.speedtest.net/result/7166839352.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2018)

*www.speedtest.net/result/7171025188.png


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 26, 2018)

*www.speedtest.net/result/7171962756.png 

8000 for the year with 200 GB+FUP per month.


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 26, 2018)

Pasapa said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/7166839352.png


What is the speed after fup planning to take railwire but i can't find the updated plans on the website


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 26, 2018)

100mbps till 350 gb then 512 kbps ( yea post fup speed sucks )


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 30, 2018)

*www.speedtest.net/result/7183696355.png
Excell Broad Band
Trial Package
20MBPS
200GB DL + 200GB UL (Total 400GB)
After FUP 1MBPS


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2018)

*www.speedtest.net/result/7187151178.png 
Broadband Unlimited @450/- month


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 1, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/7187151178.png
> Broadband Unlimited @450/- month


This is one of the *best trade offs regarding Broadband  Network Bandwidth and its associated cost*, as we have known till date.
ENJOY FRIEND.

Is that ISP only confined at Mumbai only,@Zangetsu ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2018)

Yes, its in Mumbai and from my local cable operator who has setup new lines here.
with that much speed even my HDD is pretty low to download, so I usually stream the content instead of downloading.

Gone are the days of downloading where I used to keep my PC in download mode whole night


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Apr 4, 2018)

BSNL Broadband. Rs. 1800 per month


----------



## billubakra (Apr 4, 2018)

riturajsharma19 said:


> View attachment 17357
> BSNL Broadband. Rs. 1800 per month


Mitro yahi hair digital India.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 5, 2018)

*www.speedtest.net/result/7200099863.png
Excell Broad Band
50MBPS
200GB DL + 200GB UL (Total 400GB)
After FUP 2MBPS
Rs. 600/-


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 12, 2018)

ALLIANCE BROADBAND ROCK ONNNNN!!!!!


*www.speedtest.net/result/7221903088.png

Keeping the same Plan and the same tariff.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 12, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> ALLIANCE BROADBAND ROCK ONNNNN!!!!!
> 
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/7221903088.png
> ...



*i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/233/131/e09.jpg


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Apr 12, 2018)

Finally I ditched BSNL Broadband that was giving me these speeds @ Rs 1800 per month -




I have now moved over to a Railwire Optical Fiber connection (FTTH). Nothing special but these speeds are a huge upgrade to those delivered by BSNL Broadband and easier on the pocket too.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 13, 2018)

Excell BB was worst ISP in my entire life time.

So changed to Hathway now.

*www.speedtest.net/result/7222338429.png
Hathway Broad Band
50MBPS
Unlimited
No FUP
Rs. 600/-


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 13, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Excell BB was worst ISP in my entire life time.
> 
> So changed to Hathway now.
> 
> ...


This is also a reliable and good cable service based ISP similar to the leagues of ACT,etc...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 13, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> *i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/233/131/e09.jpg


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 14, 2018)

*www.speedtest.net/result/7226242446.png

ALLIANCE is amazing and surprising day-by-day...!!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2018)

*Hathway Plans in Hyderabad-2018:
*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/fEREfNA.png


Modems provided by Hathway:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/TDJqN1U.jpg


Speedtest results to US servers:
*testmy.net/U2rvshVCJ.Rce05DOPo.png
*www.dospeedtest.com/result/india/299968
Local Speedtest result:
*www.speedtest.net/result/7228883013.png
In Wifi Mode...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 15, 2018)

From Today the advertisement section of Alliance has updated the Plans as per old  charges/cost :--->
New Tariff Plans for KOL

Sunil just have a look.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 15, 2018)

>


As per UNLIMITED Plan for Kolkata Circle only. 15th April-2018 onwards....

I am under  the PRIME+ Plan


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 16, 2018)

Hathway 50MBPS unlimited is trash
After 20GB the speed gets limited to 2 MBPS.
There is no unlimited plans by Hathway.
They are just cheating customers.
Its not like Excitel which offers pure downloads with out FUP.
Have a look at this speedtest result taken just now:
*www.speedtest.net/result/7232500194.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 16, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Hathway 50MBPS unlimited is trash
> After 20GB the speed gets limited to 2 MBPS.
> There is no unlimited plans by Hathway.
> They are just cheating customers.
> ...


Contact your local hathway person who handled paper work of installation,usual practice of hathway is that by default they don't provide usual high speeds post FUP unless you ask for it.My friend in NCR used to call local hathway person to get 500gb data twice a month after FUP.Check in your hathway account page to confirm that they have "credited extra data" post FUP.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 16, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Contact your local hathway person who handled paper work of installation,usual practice of hathway is that by default they don't provide usual high speeds post FUP unless you ask for it.My friend in NCR used to call local hathway person to get 500gb data twice a month after FUP.Check in your hathway account page to confirm that they have "credited extra data" post FUP.


Have a look at my account once.

Never have I experienced such down time or FUP limit while using Excitel Broadband even it was running 24x365 continuously.

When I called the Hathway CC they are saying it's a binding issue which means since the modem is running for the past 24hours it's speed got reduced.

They are just giving stupid excuses.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180416/7f5656acd0bafaea8d1d88bcbd486177.jpg

Sent from my Smartron SRT KT5524 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 16, 2018)

Strange,may be they changed things because my friend told me he got "FUP speed of 2mbps" clearly mentioned in plan details.Try rebooting the modem or turning it on after 1-2 minutes to see if it gets your speeds back.

edit:that account page seems to be from app or is it their website(maybe website on desktop/laptop gives more details/options).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 16, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Strange,may be they changed things because my friend told me he got "FUP speed of 2mbps" clearly mentioned in plan details.Try rebooting the modem or turning it on after 1-2 minutes to see if it gets your speeds back.
> 
> edit:that account page seems to be from app or is it their website(maybe website on desktop/laptop gives more details/options).


No, its the same plan on normal website also.
Now they have again bumped the speed to 50MBPS again.
These guys are throttling the speeds.

But EXCITEL never did such a thing and their service was also very prompt.
*www.speedtest.net/result/7232637136.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 16, 2018)

Though it is showing 50Mbps speed in speedtest, its actually downloading at 2Mbps only.
Why such scam techniques employed by Hathway?
Aren't they actually cheating customers and there by losing customer base.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 16, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Strange,may be they changed things because my friend told me he got "FUP speed of 2mbps" clearly mentioned in plan details.Try rebooting the modem or turning it on after 1-2 minutes to see if it gets your speeds back.
> 
> edit:that account page seems to be from app or is it their website(maybe website on desktop/laptop gives more details/options).


Just now I spoke with Hathway CC and they are saying "As per TRAI rules, 20GB per day is given on 50Mbps plan and the speed gets reduced to 2Mbps later on.
Before they were giving me the new connection never they revealed me these FUP limits.
This is plain cheating.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 16, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Just now I spoke with Hathway CC and they are saying "As per TRAI rules, 20GB per day is given on 50Mbps plan and the speed gets reduced to 2Mbps later on.
> Before they were giving me the new connection never they revealed me these FUP limits.
> This is plain cheating.


TRAI has never set FUP limits or policies. It only has defined minimum speeds for an internet connection to be categorised as Broadband. Anti-consumer FUP policies exist because of Chortel.


----------



## dissel (Apr 17, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> From Today the advertisement section of Alliance has updated the Plans as per old  charges/cost :--->
> New Tariff Plans for KOL
> 
> Sunil just have a look.



Looks like all area didn't get the same speed yet - I'm still under old speed 
Great news for Alliance BB user.

*www.speedtest.net/result/7233906760.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 17, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> TRAI has never set FUP limits or policies. It only has defined minimum speeds for an internet connection to be categorised as Broadband. Anti-consumer FUP policies exist because of *Chortel*.


Wow TIL


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 17, 2018)

Hathway is expensive.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 25, 2018)

dissel said:


> Looks like all area didn't get the same speed yet - I'm still under old speed
> Great news for Alliance BB user.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/7233906760.png


But @dissel ,brother are you under Kolkata jurisdiction of ALLIANCE BB?
Or are you under the jurisdiction of Rest of Bengal?
Area differs,Plans also differs.


----------



## dissel (Apr 28, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> But @dissel ,brother are you under Kolkata jurisdiction of ALLIANCE BB?
> Or are you under the jurisdiction of Rest of Bengal?
> Area differs,Plans also differs.



I'm under Kolkata Plan PRIME+ , Actual location is Barrackpore.
Now it is 54.83 Mbps no where near promised 80Mbps plan.

*www.speedtest.net/result/7265086484.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 28, 2018)

^^Make sure to check using lan & not wifi.Also speeds above 50mbps require proper infrastructure(aka cable quality,switches etc) so 80mbps speeds may not be technically possible in all areas under coverage.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 29, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Make sure to check using lan & not wifi.Also speeds above 50mbps require proper infrastructure(aka cable quality,switches etc) so 80mbps speeds may not be technically possible in all areas under coverage.


I second that.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2018)

dissel said:


> I'm under Kolkata Plan PRIME+ , Actual location is Barrackpore.
> Now it is 54.83 Mbps no where near promised 80Mbps plan.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/7265086484.png


This speedtest website speed checking is pretty meaningless really. I am on the Alliance's Starter plan and speedtest website always shows like 50 mbps and upload of 9 mbps, but in reality that 50 mbps is only really utilised for downloading recently released torrents, Google services and so on. Norman surfing even on Indian websites doesn't give anywhere near that speed, still feels like my old BSNL 2 mbps speed. Really would like to go back to slow 8/10 mbps, where the speed is actually THAT.


----------



## dissel (Apr 30, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Make sure to check using lan & not wifi.Also speeds above 50mbps require proper infrastructure(aka cable quality,switches etc) so 80mbps speeds may not be technically possible in all areas under coverage.



Thanks for the reply, I wanted to ask for a long time but keep forgetting, Lan Cable provided for the connection which only presents 4 wire (Orange, Orange-White, Green & Green-White) Is this normal? This cable is exceptionally thin comparing any Lan Cable and only got 4 wires

Picture of the same below



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/jT3szvz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TChfUvH.jpg

*i.imgur.com/aAKOiwT.jpg


----------



## lutenic (May 1, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Hathway 50MBPS unlimited is trash
> After 20GB the speed gets limited to 2 MBPS.
> There is no unlimited plans by Hathway.
> They are just cheating customers.
> ...




Here in Noida, i am getting 1000GB per month with Hathway on 50 Mbps. 1440p videos works charm in Youtube, no buffering issue. Got renewed the plan yesterday for 5310 for 6 months pack + 2 extra months (8 in total)


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 1, 2018)

dissel said:


> Thanks for the reply, I wanted to ask for a long time but keep forgetting, Lan Cable provided for the connection which only presents 4 wire (Orange, Orange-White, Green & Green-White) Is this normal? This cable is exceptionally thin comparing any Lan Cable and only got 4 wires
> 
> Picture of the same below
> 
> ...


It is economy patch cable which is 4 wire configuration & can support upto 100mbps.8 wire configuration is required for 1gbps support.


----------



## dissel (Jul 8, 2018)

My Alliance BB is Down - This is the first time after getting the connection for last 7 Months. Looks like it is a major one OR there is Zero support from Local Team.

When I realized that I'm not connected immediately raised complain to their official customer care and they gave docket number. Then Alliance CC called 4 Times with troubleshooting instruction and asked me to connect the router via LAN Port...but the result is same...Can't able to connect with Alliance BB's portal which is 10.254.254.15/0/up.
The Problem is I can't able to establish the connection to the Local Gateway/IP/Server.

Lets see what happen ? BTW: There is no Rain / Thunder Storm at my area.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 8, 2018)

dissel said:


> My Alliance BB is Down - This is the first time after getting the connection for last 7 Months. Looks like it is a major one OR there is Zero support from Local Team.
> 
> When I realized that I'm not connected immediately raised complain to their official customer care and they gave docket number. Then Alliance CC called 4 Times with troubleshooting instruction and asked me to connect the router via LAN Port...but the result is same...Can't able to connect with Alliance BB's portal which is 10.254.254.15/0/up.
> The Problem is I can't able to establish the connection to the Local Gateway/IP/Server.
> ...


Did you factory reset your router???
Initially,connect the RJ-45 cable(Provided by Alliance) directly to your computer and log onto their web portal.
See,what happens.

You also have to configure your adapter settings into the *Static IP address* provided by Alliance ,through Network ethernet settings under Windows.
If you don't have the Static IP settings,call it from Alliance Broadband.

If everything is O.K.,then reconnect your RJ-45 LAN cable to the router and another cable between router and computer.
Log onto the web page of your router and complete the configuration settings.


----------



## dissel (Jul 8, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> Did you factory reset your router???
> Initially,connect the RJ-45 cable(Provided by Alliance) directly to your computer and log onto their web portal.
> See,what happens.
> 
> ...



How can I change the MAC Address to the LAN Port of the PC to match the MAC Address of the router?


----------



## dissel (Jul 8, 2018)

Well - I insert LAN cable which is coming from outside into my computer and then configure manually selecting  "Use the following IP address" and put the IP Address - Subnet Mask - Default Gateway and then Prefered DNS and Alternate DNS.

Here Default Gateway and Prefered DNS are same which is Local IP Server....and Alternate DNS is google's 8.8.8.8

All those values is given by the Alliance Agent 7 months ago.

It is still nothing because I need to put the MAC Address of the Router...but where?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 8, 2018)

With direct connection,can you get access to the network???

If  yes, then you need to configure the router by connecting it to the cable and your PC.
Inside the settings of "Netwok"(router) you will find a parameter of "MacClone" ,where you need to clone your WAN MAC address with your PC's MAC Address.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 8, 2018)

What router are you using?
Model no. name? Manufacturer???


----------



## dissel (Jul 8, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> With direct connection,can you get access to the network???



Nope - Not able to acess anything.

Finally, change the MAC Address of the LAN Adapter by using this guide but nothing.

*www.howtogeek.com/192173/how-and-why-to-change-your-mac-address-on-windows-linux-and-mac/


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 8, 2018)

Check out if your cable is broken/torn somewhere from local cable office to your home.
Obviously by their staff personnel.


----------



## dissel (Jul 8, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> What router are you using?
> Model no. name? Manufacturer???



I am using (and trying) Mi Router 3 which work yesterday around 1 AM  and Today after this pull out the old TPLink 841N  too and connect.
Nothing...
All router are configure to Alliance BB's Credentials


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 8, 2018)

dissel said:


> I am using (and trying) Mi Router 3 which work yesterday around 1 AM  and Today after this pull out the old TPLink 841N  too and connect.
> Nothing...
> All router are configure to Alliance BB's Credentials


High proabability that the cable connection is broken somewhere between local cable office and your home.
I again reiterate, "High Probability" not a definite surety.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 9, 2018)

*www.speedtest.net/result/7456708775.png

Satisfied with "ping"
But @whitestar_999 , why are the uploads speed less?
It occurs everytime.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 9, 2018)

Like I said earlier,many cable ISPs cap upload speeds(hathway has 5mbps upload speed on their 50mbps connections).


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 9, 2018)

This is jio speed i was getting.

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## billubakra (Jul 9, 2018)

kapilove77 said:


> This is jio speed i was getting.
> 
> Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


Jio fibre?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Jio fibre?


It seems he is using excitel/its sub-distributor 100mbps connection & excitel is buying bandwidth from jio fibre.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 11, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Jio fibre?





whitestar_999 said:


> It seems he is using excitel/its sub-distributor 100mbps connection & excitel is buying bandwidth from jio fibre.


No guyz its Jio 4g sim net in my Oneplus 6.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 11, 2018)

kapilove77 said:


> No guyz its Jio 4g sim net in my Oneplus 6.


I assumed your post IP was same as speedtest result ip.Anyway if you want to test "true connection speed" then manually select a server in some big US city(I prefer New York) & then do the test.Selecting a server in same city/India will always give you max connection speed but you may not be able to achieve this same speed when downloading from most sites(as most of them are in US/Europe).


----------



## dissel (Jul 11, 2018)

^^^Google Fiber Speed Test will show true results ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 11, 2018)

^^Not sure as google has many CDNs & dedicated routes around the world.Better pick some usual US isp in a major US city.


----------



## dissel (Jul 12, 2018)

Looks like now it's everyday problem with Alliance BB for me only,

*i.imgur.com/fg9mekV.png

Almost impossible to browse any sites - all are loading and loading. Last Sunday I was totally disconnected from their network, Early Monday I'll be able to get back after booking the docket....from last night I was like this - booked complain to Alliance BB and they gave me the docket, later they called and after hearing this and when I told them that (1) I was directly connected via LAN cable and their is no Wi-Fi shit involved (2) and I restart several times my router before calling them they got quite disappointed, at the end they ask me to contact my local agent <<<<This is what I so afraid of>>>> Now I completely depend on this guy's mood.

Well let me share what happened 7 months ago when I shifted to this Alliance BB Connection, This agent guy was wanted to come home and collect monthly recharge from my home and we have to pay 800/- the recharge (767/- recharge and 33/- collection charge) as hinted to my parents, but when I took over the situation (Thanks to this forum) and asked him I will definitely be paying via online net banking he was so frustrated and goes away....(Please note I always talk nicely No curse or Bad Mouthing).

So now, I'm officially F -uped.

At first I'm getting 37 Mbps out of 40 Mbps to download speed, but when alliance increase the speed for my plan at 80 Mbps I get 20-25 Mbps only - I know I can't complain and I'm getting far more than my BSNL BB.

Jio Giga Fiber


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 12, 2018)

dissel said:


> Looks like now it's everyday problem with Alliance BB for me only,
> 
> *i.imgur.com/fg9mekV.png
> 
> ...


Your local agent/cable operator IS THE CULPRIT AS IT SEEMS.
In case of JiO Giga Fibre ,you still have to depend upon these fellows,as it is the system that works out everywhere,especially in West Bengal (Kolkata included).
Before going to ALLAIANCE BROADBAND ,I was keen in getting HATHWAY BB service. Just imagine guys what happened.
The Hathway cable link has stopped just short of my neighbourhood(two "para-s" a.k.a micro-neighbourhood) ahead,distance about 300mtrs from my House.
In those areas people(subscribers) are enjoying HATHWAY.

*Our area (same neighbourhood ) cable operator guy SIMPLY REFUSED TO ALLOW HATHWAY TO ENTER. He sternly told the representative of HATHWAY and also to me,that he can't permit HATHWAY here. He is linked with Siti Cable BB service and ALLIANCE BB service.
Reason : His (f^&k-ing) wish.*


----------



## dissel (Jul 13, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> Your local agent/cable operator IS THE CULPRIT AS IT SEEMS.
> In case of JiO Giga Fibre ,you still have to depend upon these fellows,as it is the system that works out everywhere,especially in West Bengal (Kolkata included).



I Doubt though about Jio Fiber implementation depends on this guys and if that is the case either these guys are blown away or sucked into Jio.....I'm sure (or hope) Jio will operate as Telecom Company, unlike this small private player (Alliance / Hathway etc).  As Ambani's dream to own Every Indian Household's Communications & Entertainment needs so one day he can rule the whole India, I strongly believe they will implement localize office / control room etc and some team to serve the customer...And I'm sure Customer Care will be more active and have real power to do stuff not just giving Docket Number to the affected customer and keep finger crossed (and pray to god) that local agent will solve the problem for them if he got any time (or mood) after lookout his primary business...(in my case DTP Center/Jumbo Xerox/Lamination/ I believe he also do Aadhar stuff too Plus Cable TV Connection).

Alliance BB Cust Care sitting @ South Kolkata and try to solve the problem at North 24 Parganas without any manpower of their own - This will definitely not be the Case for Jio Giga Fiber. BTW the whole day has gone I'm still at the same situation.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 14, 2018)

dissel said:


> I Doubt though about Jio Fiber implementation depends on this guys and if that is the case either these guys are blown away or sucked into Jio.....I'm sure (or hope) Jio will operate as Telecom Company, unlike this small private player (Alliance / Hathway etc).  As Ambani's dream to own Every Indian Household's Communications & Entertainment needs so one day he can rule the whole India, I strongly believe they will implement localize office / control room etc and some team to serve the customer...And I'm sure Customer Care will be more active and have real power to do stuff not just giving Docket Number to the affected customer and keep finger crossed (and pray to god) that local agent will solve the problem for them if he got any time (or mood) after lookout his primary business...(in my case DTP Center/Jumbo Xerox/Lamination/ I believe he also do Aadhar stuff too Plus Cable TV Connection).
> 
> Alliance BB Cust Care sitting @ South Kolkata and try to solve the problem at North 24 Parganas without any manpower of their own - This will definitely not be the Case for Jio Giga Fiber. BTW the whole day has gone I'm still at the same situation.


Brother, in this case ditch ALLIANCE BB and use some USB 3G/4G data drive,or if you do have a JiOwifi (hotspot) device,simply use that. In case of PC's,you also need an addition micro-usb wi-fi receiver device. Laptops have inbuilt functioning.
Just wait for  JiO Giga Fibre BB service to catch up in your area.
Just an advice.


----------



## dissel (Jul 16, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> Brother, in this case ditch ALLIANCE BB and use some USB 3G/4G data drive,or if you do have a JiOwifi (hotspot) device,simply use that. In case of PC's,you also need an addition micro-usb wi-fi receiver device. Laptops have inbuilt functioning.
> Just wait for  JiO Giga Fibre BB service to catch up in your area.
> Just an advice.



hey thanks...I use Jio SIM for my alternate route to connect and I have two Jio hotspot at home (one is from the Amazon without sim card). If I never experienced Jio 4G till today I maybe stick to the BSNL BB (as Frog From the well)

I need some upload speed which Alliance BB provide me plenty, this is why I want to stick with Alliance BB as there is no other way.

BSNL 1199 plan offer 384 Kbps Uploads
Jio 4G Hotspot offer 9.5 Mbps (all the time in my place)
Alliance BB Offer 17.3 Mbps (Constant) <-- this is not possible to get in my place any other way.

In my area, I doubt Jio Giga will come anytime soon....maybe 2020, Once it starts the roll out they will concentrate on Saltlake (u will get soon as you live near) then Newtown and entire South /Central/North Kolkata, after that they may go other side of River Ganga Howrah etc.
After that they may offer here in North 24 Pgs.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 17, 2018)

dissel said:


> hey thanks...I use Jio SIM for my alternate route to connect and I have two Jio hotspot at home (one is from the Amazon without sim card). If I never experienced Jio 4G till today I maybe stick to the BSNL BB (as Frog From the well)
> 
> I need some upload speed which Alliance BB provide me plenty, this is why I want to stick with Alliance BB as there is no other way.
> 
> ...


Hey! Not so early brother.
Let me look at  their tariffs  ,then I shall decide.
Not to mention,that I had to pay a hefty steep price on  installing the network system.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2018)

dissel said:


> Looks like now it's everyday problem with Alliance BB for me only,
> 
> *i.imgur.com/fg9mekV.png
> 
> ...



Your LAN cable from ISP is not getting enough power or the cable is damaged somewhere. Faced similar issue with an local ISP before. They sent one guy with laptop and on his laptop the ping was working flawlessly. But both on my router and pc the pings were showing frequent request timed out. After several talks with the ISP finally came to know my lan cable was not getting enough power and finally it was fixed.

After a year or so had to ditch that ISP anyway because of issues with local cable guy. Ditched both his cable and internet connection. Finally took connection from another ISP.


----------



## dissel (Jul 23, 2018)

topgear said:


> Your LAN cable from ISP is not getting enough power or the cable is damaged somewhere. Faced similar issue with an local ISP before. They sent one guy with laptop and on his laptop the ping was working flawlessly. But both on my router and pc the pings were showing frequent request timed out. After several talks with the ISP finally came to know my lan cable was not getting enough power and finally it was fixed.
> 
> After a year or so had to ditch that ISP anyway because of issues with local cable guy. Ditched both his cable and internet connection. Finally took connection from another ISP.



Thanks topgear for the input, good to know the fact beforehand - Thank You.

My problem now fixed and everything now working smoothly as before....And nobody came to my home and turn out as it is their own problem, but for this, I need to press hard push to the customer care of Alliance BB.

During my second call to the Alliance BB I constantly repeating 2-3 words 'Paying Customer' and 'Continues Recharge' and 'Line Dead For Days'....After this the same day my connection gets restored 4 hours later around 10 PM at night.

Below speed is via LAN cable to the router. (Amazon Basic CAT 7)

*www.speedtest.net/result/7492384693.png

Google Fiber Test

*i.imgur.com/nOgJ9xJ.png

Fast dot com

*i.imgur.com/sMojn6w.png


----------



## dissel (Aug 5, 2018)

Very pleased with my Alliance BB and the ethernet cable 

*i.imgur.com/C0No3Oa.png

Download speed from Youtube

*i.imgur.com/5ICjXCV.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2018)

Youtube/google services will always give you max speed of your connection because of their CDN servers located in India too.


----------



## PradeepSN (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## kaz (Sep 3, 2018)

*www.speedtest.net/result/7605795885.png


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 2, 2018)

*www.speedtest.net/result/7684213828.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 17, 2018)

*www.speedtest.net/result/7722946663.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 26, 2018)

*www.speedtest.net/result/7749499847.png
Alliance Broadband as of Today 26-10-2018; PRIME+ Plan


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 17, 2018)

*www.speedtest.net/result/7807875504.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 19, 2018)

nowadays >50mbps has become very common good to see that


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 19, 2018)

pkkumarcool said:


> nowadays >50mbps has become very common good to see that


Only in speedtest results,practically & realistically it is still in minority.There are many 50/100mbps plans which can't even achieve 25mbps when downloading from a foreign server,of course youtube/google services/windows updates will work at max speed because of their CDN servers in India.Majority is still happy with their 1.5gb daily jio plan though.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 19, 2018)

pkkumarcool said:


> nowadays >50mbps has become very common good to see that



From a third party completely unbiased source:

*i.postimg.cc/FH4T63L1/Capture.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 19, 2018)

hai, my network is on 8th place lol


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 19, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> From a third party completely unbiased source:
> 
> *i.postimg.cc/FH4T63L1/Capture.png


Not to mention Steam uses CDN which is inherently faster than a typical download from a foreign server.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 13, 2019)

*www.speedtest.net/result/8108234048.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2019)

*www.speedtest.net/result/8127985340.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 21, 2019)

thetechfreak said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/8127985340.png


Thailand corporate connection?


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2019)

thetechfreak said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/8127985340.png


My jaw dropped


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 12, 2019)

*www.speedtest.net/result/8181880128.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 2, 2019)

*www.speedtest.net/result/8382201138.png
Moved to my native place which is Nellore.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 4, 2019)

topgear said:


> My jaw dropped



Same. The internet feels rather different with such less ping. Everything is so seamless.


whitestar_999 said:


> Thailand corporate connection?


Yeah. The line has a direct connection to the Thailand IXP.
Should try once with Gigabit LAN once. Pretty sure I can get faster results on different line.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 4, 2019)

*www.speedtest.net/result/8389598999.png
Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test
My workplace connection.
Will share my home broadband connection as well


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 28, 2019)

Excitel Fiber Broadband. Paying 1860 for 3 months. (100 mbps)

*www.speedtest.net/result/d/a67f4980-e3fc-4577-bc97-d4a0297562b8.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2019)

why UL > DL ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 29, 2019)

*www.speedtest.net/result/8455089788.png

Wonder why the Promised Speed of 100Mbps is not given to or attained by customer of ALLIANCE BROADBAND!!!???

Currently on PREFERRED+ Plan of Alliance with 100Mbps bandwidth TRULY UNLIMITED at Rs.850/- + 18% GST per month.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 31, 2019)

BSNL FTTH - kinda nice, 100mbps 750gb plan. Latency is crap though.
*www.speedtest.net/result/8462836523.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/8462842403.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/8462846115.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 31, 2019)

Anyone using YOUBroadband or HD Broadband ? in Pune


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 1, 2019)

Getting this speed on my 100 mbps plan.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2019)

kapilove77 said:


> Getting this speed on my 100 mbps plan.


Local servers(aka in India) always give fastest possible speeds as per plan,try some US server.


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 1, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Local servers(aka in India) always give fastest possible speeds as per plan,try some US server.


And this is speed from USA server.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2019)

^^Which plan of excitel is this & in which area of Delhi?


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 1, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Which plan of excitel is this & in which area of Delhi?


Excitel fiber and its 100 mbps plan in Rohini, New Delhi.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2019)

Seems good if such speeds can be achieved over torrents without local peering & foreign servers too.In my area excitel service is not as good(downtime issues).


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 1, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Seems good if such speeds can be achieved over torrents without local peering & foreign servers too.In my area excitel service is not as good(downtime issues).


Ask them if fiber avaliable there.


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 2, 2019)

It's just keep getting better and better.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2019)

Not many users(aka heavy users) in your area probably,I remember when jio 4g launched with non-public access then many people were getting 70-80mbps speedtest results but all that changed once service was open to public.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not many users(aka heavy users) in your area probably,I remember when jio 4g launched with non-public access then many people were getting 70-80mbps speedtest results but all that changed once service was open to public.


How about the upcoming JiO GigaFibre Broadband internet?
When is it going to be launched?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> How about the upcoming JiO GigaFibre Broadband internet?
> When is it going to be launched?


It is already launched in certain areas of metro cities but reviews are mixed(aka some reviews say speed is good but lots of restrictions like banned sites related to movies piracy etc). Full scale launch is expected soon.


----------



## true_lies (Sep 24, 2019)

*www.speedtest.net/result/8617253624.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 30, 2019)

*www.speedtest.net/result/8635551230.png


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 8, 2019)

*www.speedtest.net/result/8655976007.png


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 10, 2019)

moltenskull said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/8655976007.png


You Mtnl ceo or something? How much you pay for this?


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 10, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> You Mtnl ceo or something? How much you pay for this?


 This is the FTH-1500 plan for 1500. Speeds and FUP limits were upgraded for all FTTH plans recently.

MTNL Delhi


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 10, 2019)

crazy


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 10, 2019)

moltenskull said:


> This is the FTH-1500 plan for 1500. Speeds and FUP limits were upgraded for all FTTH plans recently.
> 
> MTNL Delhi


Bah, nice. For 1500 that's very good speeds. I hope the FUP limit is really high though. I wish I had stable 100 mbps at 800 rupees or something. Enjoy it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> crazy





ithehappy said:


> Bah, nice. For 1500 that's very good speeds. I hope the FUP limit is really high though. I wish I had stable 100 mbps at 800 rupees or something. Enjoy it.








My last 6 days net usage


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 10, 2019)

moltenskull said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/8655976007.png



Do a speedtest to Singapore/Frankfurt/Vancouver server


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 10, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> View attachment 18432
> 
> My last 6 days net usage
> View attachment 18433


Those are the old FUP limits on old speeds (100mbps/400GB).



chimera201 said:


> Do a speedtest to Singapore/Frankfurt/Vancouver server



*www.speedtest.net/result/8663464942.png

Upload's really bad in comparison. Any idea why?


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 11, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> View attachment 18432
> 
> My last 6 days net usage
> View attachment 18433


Download is almost nothing dude, but what all are you uploading? Moving everything to cloud or just maintaining torrent 1:1?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> Download is almost nothing dude, but what all are you uploading? Moving everything to cloud or just maintaining torrent 1:1?


I never stop any torrent so all the upload bandwidth used by torrents.



moltenskull said:


> Those are the old FUP limits on old speeds (100mbps/400GB).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what's the new FUP on these fiber plans.

Upload is always more expensive for an ISP compared to download especially if it is uploading to foreign/outside ISP home country locations.


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 11, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I never stop any torrent so all the upload bandwidth used by torrents.
> 
> 
> So what's the new FUP on these fiber plans.
> ...



Ok,also posting the upgraded FUP limits for the new plans.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 11, 2019)

moltenskull said:


> This is the FTH-1500 plan for 1500. Speeds and FUP limits were upgraded for all FTTH plans recently.
> 
> MTNL Delhi


Shit, ACT BB needs to upgrade its plans or else perish in this Jio-Railtel-MTNL debacle.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 11, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I never stop any torrent so all the upload bandwidth used by torrents.


Your PC is a seedbox


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Your PC is a seedbox


I think of this as "sharing is caring"


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 13, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think of this as "sharing is caring"


But not always in any scenario


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> But not always in any scenario


Of course


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 22, 2019)

*www.speedtest.net/result/8693569187.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 27, 2019)

facing issues while posting speedtest

!!!!?????

[URL=*www.speedtest.net/result/8709289820]*www.speedtest.net/result/8709289820.png[/URL]


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 27, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> [URL=*www.speedtest.net/result/8709289820]*www.speedtest.net/result/8709289820.png[/URL]



Plan cost unlimited or fup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 27, 2019)

Now that's Okay.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 27, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Plan cost unlimited or fup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fully UNLIMITED no FUP as such.
But, I am planning to return to BSNL Bharat Fibre soon with their 600GB CUL Plan.

The ISP ,I am under is : ALLIANCE BROADBAND ,Kolkata.
Their ++++++++++++++++++ is really no FUP in their unlimited plans.
But ----------------------- is promised speed/bandwidth is never achieved.
I,took the PREFERRED+ Plan,with bandwidth of 100Mbps.
BUT WHERE IS THAT?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 27, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Fully UNLIMITED no FUP as such.
> But, I am planning to return to BSNL Bharat Fibre soon with their 600GB CUL Plan.
> 
> The ISP ,I am under is : ALLIANCE BROADBAND ,Kolkata.
> ...



Why you want to move to bsnl fup plan?downtime issues?btw whats the plan cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 27, 2019)

@whitestar_999 , how about buying this
DBC TECHNOLOGY DBC Technologies Dual Mode FTTH GPON EPON ONU 1GE Router - DBC TECHNOLOGY : Flipkart.com???

I,want to revert back to BSNL Bharat Fibrenet 600GB CUL Plan.
I have the BSNL landline (VOICE) only General Plan till activated in my home.
BB has been cut off.



pkkumarcool said:


> Why you want to move to bsnl fup plan?downtime issues?btw whats the plan cost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Their customer care is excellent.
Downtime 3~4hrs bi-monthly or so.

[URL="*www.alliancebroadband.co.in/index.php?page=NewTariff"]New Tariff Plans for KOL/*[/URL]



pkkumarcool said:


> Why you want to move to bsnl fup plan?downtime issues?*btw whats the plan cost?*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Provided the link,see that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2019)

Stick with Alliance if service is good.You will never get 100mbps even on bsnl fiber plan if you don't know what & from where to download.Outside of pvt torrent trackers & premium file sharing memberships,only way you will get 100mbps download speed on a 100mbps connection is if downloading multiple heavily seeded torrents to a ssd/7200rpm hdd with enough free ram/processor.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> @whitestar_999 , how about buying this
> DBC TECHNOLOGY DBC Technologies Dual Mode FTTH GPON EPON ONU 1GE Router - DBC TECHNOLOGY : Flipkart.com???
> 
> I,want to revert back to BSNL Bharat Fibrenet 600GB CUL Plan.
> ...


Me too want to revert back to CUL 600 GB or CUL 750 GB plan.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 28, 2019)

I want to know why you guys want to alliance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 28, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> I want to know why you guys want to alliance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went to Alliance for experiencing the TRUE UNLIMITED no FUP bandwidth along with SUPER SPEED.
But don't know about present status of BSNL,yet their 600GB CUL FTTH plan(BHARAT FIBRE) looks alluring for ME. Even if their speed is 50Mbps or HALF of what I get now, from Alliance.

Only if Alliance changes their network cable from RJ-45 to Optical Fibre,then that will be a DREAM come TRUE. EVERYONE OF ALLIANCE CUSTOMERS ARE WAITING FOR THAT.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 28, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> I went to Alliance for experiencing the TRUE UNLIMITED no FUP bandwidth along with SUPER SPEED.
> But don't know about present status of BSNL,yet their 600GB CUL FTTH plan(BHARAT FIBRE) looks alluring for ME. Even if their speed is 50Mbps or HALF of what I get now, from Alliance.
> 
> *Only if Alliance changes their network cable from RJ-45 to Optical Fibre,then that will be a DREAM come TRUE. EVERYONE OF ALLIANCE CUSTOMERS ARE WAITING FOR THAT.*



This won't matter much, it depends how much they are allocating. Most likely it will remain the same.. Also, Optical Fibers are way too fragile, a small bend and it will crack. I too thought optical fibre was a better way until I accidentally snapped mine while attaching it to wall..RJ45 is best.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 28, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> This won't matter much, it depends how much they are allocating. Most likely it will remain the same.. Also, Optical Fibers are way too fragile, a small bend and it will crack. I too thought optical fibre was a better way until I accidentally snapped mine while attaching it to wall..RJ45 is best.



That's because they just use the bare minimum plastic shielding for umm... cost cutting. Remember there are kilometres of fibre cables on the seabed.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 28, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> That's because they just use the bare minimum plastic shielding for umm... cost cutting. Remember there are kilometres of fibre cables on the seabed.


Yes, that's true and that is what most broadbands will provide, since no one is going to pay for the installation wires.. They have to cut costs..
My point is, in speeds or latency, you will not notice any difference


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 28, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Yes, that's true and that is what most broadbands will provide, since no one is going to pay for the installation wires.. They have to cut costs..
> My point is, in speeds or latency, you will not notice any difference



Are you sure there is no difference in latency and speed btw rj45 and fibre?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 28, 2019)

nope, I had Tata Sky broadband, based on RJ45, they upgraded to Fiber..
I think latency would depend more on the kind of QoS, and the no of users utilizing at that particular moment in your apartment, than on any other thing, like physical hardware..
Ofcourse, hardware was a limitation earlier, but for RJ45 vs Optical Fiber, dont think you will feel any discernible difference unless ISP did something else in the backend..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 28, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> nope, I had Tata Sky broadband, based on RJ45, they upgraded to Fiber..
> I think latency would depend more on the kind of QoS, and the no of users utilizing at that particular moment in your apartment, than on any other thing, like physical hardware..
> Ofcourse, hardware was a limitation earlier, but for RJ45 vs Optical Fiber, dont think you will feel any discernible difference unless ISP did something else in the backend..



I think fiber holds many users latency wont be affected even when more users are on network compare to rj45 but i maybe wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 28, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> This won't matter much, it depends how much they are allocating. Most likely it will remain the same.. Also, Optical Fibers are way too fragile, a small bend and it will crack. I too thought optical fibre was a better way until I accidentally snapped mine while attaching it to wall..RJ45 is best.


Then Friend,you suggest me to stick to ALLIANCE Broadband(Truly Unlimited)?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2019)

I suggest to try bsnl for a month or two before deciding to switch.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 4, 2019)

*www.speedtest.net/result/8731716748.png

Didn't know LAN at our Library is this quick. Took me almost 2 years to "discover" this


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 4, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I suggest to try bsnl for a month or two before deciding to switch.


No more news from BSNL any more. They have gone into HIBERNATION mode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am happy with Alliance Broadband.


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2019)

Speedtest Windows Program sucks - no way to select servers manually other than which are listed .


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 15, 2019)

*www.speedtest.net/result/8765774548.png

In ethernet mode.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 16, 2019)

*www.speedtest.net/result/8767116057.png

In wifi(Router attached) mode


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 16, 2019)

Plan:  PREFERRED+ Plan (Tariff : Rs.850.00 + 18%G.S.T. = *Rs.1,003.00 MONTHLY*)


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2019)

Wifi :
*www.speedtest.net/result/8767121422.png

Ethertnet:
*www.speedtest.net/result/8767127686.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 16, 2019)

@topgear , you see a funny fact.
In wifi mode the bandwidth is slightly more than in ethernet mode of ALLIANCE BROADBAND.
Actually the reverse would had been much true.
Upload speeds remain equal for both cases!!!!


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> @topgear , you see a funny fact.
> In wifi mode the bandwidth is slightly more than in ethernet mode of ALLIANCE BROADBAND.
> Actually the reverse would had been much true.
> Upload speeds remain equal for both cases!!!!



ISP LAN Cable Type ?
Your Router Model ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 16, 2019)

topgear said:


> ISP LAN Cable Type ?
> Your Router Model ?


Yes ISP LAN RJ-45 Cable
Router : Tp-Link Archer C20


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 18, 2019)

Friends,

I had been using BSNL broadband since 2013 and currently paying Rs.1061 (including GST) for 10mbps unltd connection. With the new fibre optic broadband plans, I want to switch. Should I continue using BSNL by changing to their FTTH plans or switch to Alliance broadband?

Any feedback?

I was a alliance broadband customer from 2007 to 2013 but did not continue as I was fed up with very poor customer service and continuous downtimes (~2 weeks every month during the last few months) in my area. A slight storm or rain and the connection got disconnected. Then I had to do continuous follow ups with the local operator, they are very unprofessional and took ages to restore the service. 

Now BSNL speed is also pathetic in my present plan. Although they promise upto 10mbps, i barely get 1-2 mbps. 

Appreciate your valuable advice. I am from Kolkata.

Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 18, 2019)

@kg11sgbg any suggestion on above?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 18, 2019)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Now BSNL speed is also pathetic in my present plan. Although they promise upto 10mbps, i barely get 1-2 mbps.


Then disconnect this and look for a better ISP. 2 mbps on a 10 mbps plan is a rip-off.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 19, 2019)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Friends,
> 
> I had been using BSNL broadband since 2013 and currently paying Rs.1061 (including GST) for 10mbps unltd connection. With the new fibre optic broadband plans, I want to switch. Should I continue using BSNL by changing to their FTTH plans or switch to Alliance broadband?
> 
> ...


Where do you stay in Kolkata? I mean at which area?
Now presently ALLIANCE Broadband had come a long way in improving their servers and bandwidth issues. THEIR CUSTOMER CARE IS IMPECCABLY THE BEST I HAD EXPERIENCED TILL NOW.
They have revamped up their infrastructure due to stiff competition and the (Breadth on their Neck-Bengali proverb) looming presence by Jio GigaFiber launch.

In fact I believe BSNL will also improve after they are restructured with few employees and modern machinery. But I think,that might  take a couple of year or may be three.

You could switch to ALLIANCE, if you desire. You may also choose Meghbela Broadband or Hathway if their presence are on your area(THROUGH LOCAL CABLE HUB).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Where do you stay in Kolkata? I mean at which area?
> Now presently ALLIANCE Broadband had come a long way in improving their servers and bandwidth issues. THEIR CUSTOMER CARE IS IMPECCABLY THE BEST I HAD EXPERIENCED TILL NOW.
> They have revamped up their infrastructure due to stiff competition and the (Breadth on their Neck-Bengali proverb) looming presence by Jio GigaFiber launch.
> 
> ...


No don't go with Hathway BB because they say unlimited but offer 20GB FUP per day which is sad.

Yes, this is what I was saying that to give BSNL BFB another chance maybe after restructuring things might improve.

If BSNL is shot then only monopoly reigns.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 19, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> No don't go with Hathway BB because they say unlimited but offer 20GB FUP per day which is sad.
> 
> Yes, this is what I was saying that to give BSNL BFB another chance maybe after restructuring things might improve.
> 
> ...


Read recently that Govt. of India will ensure a 3+1 player  aspect in Telecommunication sector.
3 - Private :---> JiO, Airtel and Vodafone+Idea
1 - Public(Govt. undertaking) :---> BSNL+MTNL merged/combined.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 19, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Read recently that Govt. of India will ensure a 3+1 player  aspect in Telecommunication sector.
> 3 - Private :---> JiO, Airtel and Vodafone+Idea
> 1 - Public(Govt. undertaking) :---> BSNL+MTNL merged/combined.


Telecommunication is not equal to broadband.e.g.there are many small time cable ISPs in metro/tier 1 cities offering 50-100mbps unlimited no fup plans for less than 1000/month by reselling bandwidth bought from tier 1 ISPs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Read recently that Govt. of India will ensure a 3+1 player  aspect in Telecommunication sector.
> 3 - Private :---> JiO, Airtel and Vodafone+Idea
> 1 - Public(Govt. undertaking) :---> BSNL+MTNL merged/combined.


BSNL should be merged with Airtel- Vodaphone.
What a combination it would become
Private + Govt partnership

Like Gasoline industry in Russia.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 19, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> BSNL should be merged with Airtel- Vodaphone.
> What a combination it would become
> Private + Govt partnership
> 
> ...


Neither recommended nor possible.And Russia is not a good example to give as its own economy is struggling.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Telecommunication is not equal to broadband.e.g.there are many small time cable ISPs in metro/tier 1 cities offering 50-100mbps unlimited no fup plans for less than 1000/month by reselling bandwidth bought from tier 1 ISPs.


Yes, We used to have such an ISP in our nearby locality but of shortage of funds it got shot in the ass and got confined to a Mandal only.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2019)

When communism fell it rose up to become a capalistic economy.

It's siberian gasoline was in the hands of the state until 90's and when it merged with private players

It gave itself a new lease of life and to its economy also.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 19, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> When communism fell it rose up to become a capalistic economy.
> 
> It's siberian gasoline was in the hands of the state until 90's and when it merged with private players
> 
> ...


Russian oligarch - Wikipedia

Russian example to be avoided for any long term benefits,even Chinese are better.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 20, 2019)

Never in India,will BSNL + MTNL merge with any private Telcos.
It's true that China is ahead much more than Russia economywise,than in military...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Never in India,will BSNL + MTNL merge with any private Telcos.
> It's true that China is ahead much more than Russia economywise,than in military...


It has to merge or else 
All the money will go down the drain
Or
A good talented man should head the BSNL

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 20, 2019)

I don't think merging BSNL with Vodafone will do any good.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> I don't think merging BSNL with Vodafone will do any good.


Jio is more likely to take over BSNL than Vodafone-Idea.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 20, 2019)

^ i too feel the same


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Jio is more likely to take over BSNL than Vodafone-Idea.


I too think the same
But it ends up as monopoly

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 20, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Where do you stay in Kolkata? I mean at which area?
> Now presently ALLIANCE Broadband had come a long way in improving their servers and bandwidth issues. THEIR CUSTOMER CARE IS IMPECCABLY THE BEST I HAD EXPERIENCED TILL NOW.
> They have revamped up their infrastructure due to stiff competition and the (Breadth on their Neck-Bengali proverb) looming presence by Jio GigaFiber launch.
> 
> ...



I am staying in North, Shyambazar area. Meghbala broadband is not available in my area. The local cable provides TV channels from North Satellite Link, I think their office is located somewhere in Northern Avenue. If you stay in Kolkata, you will know these places. BTW, I dont take service from local cable, use Tata Sky (only their fire TV stick for movies) and sports pack for sports. Other channels are junk except few news channels.

The alliance preferred+ and prime+ plans look to be way better provided there is no/minimal downtime.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 20, 2019)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> I am staying in North, Shyambazar area. Meghbala broadband is not available in my area. The local cable provides TV channels from North Satellite Link, I think their office is located somewhere in Northern Avenue. If you stay in Kolkata, you will know these places. BTW, I dont take service from local cable, use Tata Sky (only their fire TV stick for movies) and sports pack for sports. Other channels are junk except few news channels.
> 
> The alliance preferred+ and prime+ plans look to be way better provided there is no/minimal downtime.


I stay in Baguiati area,nearer to Kolkata Airport(Netaji Subhas Bose International Airport).
In our Area, ALLIANCE BROADBAND, MEGHBELA BROADBAND,CITI CABLE BROADBAND,BSNL BROADBAND are available. JiO will take some more months to enter our neighbourhood and area.But they are coming for sure.
Go for Alliance if you have their presence on your area.
As for downtime,it is maximum 1 day,but mostly takes a few couple or quadruple hrs. to rectify local fault...
Your choice your wish your call,bro.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2019)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> I am staying in North, Shyambazar area. Meghbala broadband is not available in my area. The local cable provides TV channels from North Satellite Link, I think their office is located somewhere in Northern Avenue. If you stay in Kolkata, you will know these places. BTW, I dont take service from local cable, use Tata Sky (only their fire TV stick for movies) and sports pack for sports. Other channels are junk except few news channels.
> 
> The alliance preferred+ and prime+ plans look to be way better provided there is no/minimal downtime.



Check in the neighborhood .. there someone must be using internet from local cable operator ( be it alliance , meghbala or any other they all provide through local cable operator only ) .. just ask do a speedtest and you will know which connection they are using. Going by the  @kg11sgbg experience I think alliance is a very good choice - the one I'm using ( siti ) is also good.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 21, 2019)

Sorry,folks it is siti cable correctly marked by @topgear  and not Citi cable as mentioned by me.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 15, 2019)

*www.speedtest.net/result/8912047467.png


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 19, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/8960874138.png *www.speedtest.net/result/8960882657.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 19, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/8960951964.png
*www.speedtest.net/result/8960965714.png


----------



## aaruni (Jan 20, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/8963963777.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 24, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/8974748131.png
It seems ALLIANCE is reducing the bandwidth to HALF only,when I am using it through wifi(Hotspot) aspect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 24, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/8974748131.png
> It seems ALLIANCE is reducing the bandwidth to HALF only,when I am using it through wifi(Hotspot) aspect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You will not get 100mbps over wifi without using a good ac wifi router at close distance.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> You will not get 100mbps over wifi without using a good ac wifi router at close distance.


But my router is a Tp-Link Archer C20, Friend.

I am on the 2.4Ghz channel not on the 5Ghz channel,I am on 802.11n channel not on the 802.11ac channel.
Is this the cause???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 24, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> But my router is a Tp-Link Archer C20, Friend.
> 
> I am on the 2.4Ghz channel not on the 5Ghz channel,I am on 802.11n channel not on the 802.11ac channel.
> Is this the cause???


Yes. And even on 5GHz ac channel you might not get 100mbps unless you are sitting very close to router with no obstructions in between. This is the difference between lower end ac routers & higher end ac routers.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 2, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/9001436193.png

A little better, BUT NOT UP TO EXPECTATIONS.
PREFERRED+ Plan of 100Mbps bandwidth.

DIRECT (RJ-45 Cable) not Wi-Fi  link of ALLIANCE BROADBAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/9001436193.png
> 
> A little better, BUT NOT UP TO EXPECTATIONS.
> PREFERRED+ Plan of 100Mbps bandwidth.
> ...


I give little importance to speedtest results,what matters is how much download speed you actually get for your usages.e.g.if you download mainly from public torrents & file sharing sites as non-premium member then it doesn't even matter whether you got 100mbps or 1000mbps connection as you will never be able to fully utilize the connection except for some rare circumstances.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 2, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I give little importance to speedtest results,what matters is how much download speed you actually get for your usages.e.g.if you download mainly from public torrents & file sharing sites as non-premium member then it doesn't even matter whether you got 100mbps or 1000mbps connection as you will never be able to fully utilize the connection except for some rare circumstances.


I get it,Friend. Thank You.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I give little importance to speedtest results,what matters is how much download speed you actually get for your usages.e.g.if you download mainly from public torrents & file sharing sites as non-premium member then it doesn't even matter whether you got 100mbps or 1000mbps connection as you will never be able to fully utilize the connection except for some rare circumstances.


Yes, speedtest results are little exaggerated for show-off. Real download speed matters while downloading actual file from torrent/file sharing sites.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 2, 2020)

For MP ping and packet loss is all that matters..


----------



## dissel (Feb 26, 2020)

Anybody here using Alliance Broadband Fiber Optic connection?
Or
People from Alliance BB (Local Operator) who approach to your house and ask for shifting to Fiber connection with 1500/- (Converter Box and Cabling for one time)...

Anyone?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 26, 2020)

dissel said:


> Anybody here using Alliance Broadband Fiber Optic connection?
> Or
> People from Alliance BB (Local Operator) who approach to your house and ask for shifting to Fiber connection with 1500/- (Converter Box and Cabling for one time)...
> 
> Anyone?


@kg11sgbg


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 27, 2020)

dissel said:


> Anybody here using Alliance Broadband Fiber Optic connection?
> Or
> People from Alliance BB (Local Operator) who approach to your house and ask for shifting to Fiber connection with 1500/- (Converter Box and Cabling for one time)...
> 
> Anyone?


Yes, the local cable office guy came to our House and told me not to pay fee for the upcoming month of March 2020. He said that a cable fiber connection along with a modem (with optical fiber port) and a converter box will be installed at my House and the modem to be attached to my PC. Total cost Rs.1500.00

They might come this Sunday.

I inquired separately with ALLIANCE BB(through customer care) about this situation and amount of money. ALLIANCE BB confirmed me the same and said IT IS FULLY OKAY.

Seems, ALLIANCE has taken the JiO route for Fiber broadband connection.

What is your problem, bro. @dissel ?


----------



## dissel (Feb 27, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Yes, the local cable office guy came to our House and told me not to pay fee for the upcoming month of March 2020. He said that a cable fiber connection along with a modem (with optical fiber port) and a converter box will be installed at my House and the modem to be attached to my PC. Total cost Rs.1500.00
> 
> They might come this Sunday.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the confirmation @kg11sgbg

The two guys came into my house, one is the guy who does the config for my connection two years one month ago i,e Jan 2018 and another guy who he claims that he is the 1 out of 14 Alliance BB operator in our locality. Anyhow the first day I was not at home but the second day they came an exact pre-defined (which I told)  time in bad weather in rain, convinced me very well and took the money without giving any kind of receipt. Also, I want to see any terms and condition about hidden charges i,e hire purchase of CPE or maintenance charges etc, but I'm told there is none....then the guy who supervised during the day 1 my connection said, did you ever see me in your house past years or need to talk to me - No, Never...With this, you will never see me again. After that, he also looks around and calculates how the cable will enter and left...(1) they didn't give any receipt (2) didn't say when the installation will be done, but they kept repeating (3) once the connection activates only then they cut the Cat 5 cable....(4) I don't have to face any downtime at all.

After some times I started thinking If I duped in plain daylight or not? The sum is little but it is very very tight slap in the face...And it never occurred to me to call at Alliance BB's customer care till I read your response - Thank You for the help bro, Now I'm relieved.

---------------------------------
I liked to ask to all, Is it possible to know how much data I consume this month by looking at those below-attached pictures?

*i.imgur.com/RpYTRio.png

*i.imgur.com/LfOdOWM.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 28, 2020)

dissel said:


> I liked to ask to all, Is it possible to know how much data I consume this month by looking at those below-attached pictures?


I have seen same interface being used by some of local cable broadband providers here & there is no way to get meaningful data from these figures.Just use some free bandwidth monitoring software like networx(you can download the last free old version from Download Networx  - MajorGeeks  use majorgeek links).


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 28, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/a/5787714232.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 29, 2020)

dissel said:


> Thanks for the confirmation @kg11sgbg
> 
> The two guys came into my house, one is the guy who does the config for my connection two years one month ago i,e Jan 2018 and another guy who he claims that he is the 1 out of 14 Alliance BB operator in our locality. Anyhow the first day I was not at home but the second day they came an exact pre-defined (which I told)  time in bad weather in rain, convinced me very well and took the money without giving any kind of receipt. Also, I want to see any terms and condition about hidden charges i,e hire purchase of CPE or maintenance charges etc, but I'm told there is none....then the guy who supervised during the day 1 my connection said, did you ever see me in your house past years or need to talk to me - No, Never...With this, you will never see me again. After that, he also looks around and calculates how the cable will enter and left...(1) they didn't give any receipt (2) didn't say when the installation will be done, but they kept repeating (3) once the connection activates only then they cut the Cat 5 cable....(4) I don't have to face any downtime at all.
> 
> ...




In my case,the cable operator through which Alliance will be giving Fiber connection has  confirmed me, that I must be in my house during the installation phase. They will come with the CPE and also a modem that will take the fiber connection. From that modem I could connect to my PC  and/or router by means of RJ-45 cable.
This whole setup will cost Rs.1500.00 as ascertained by Alliance and Cable Operator both.

Sadly, tomorrow 1st of March 2020, I expected to have the settings. But layout of Fiber cable besides my House and the connector alley path has not yet been done,SO THE POSTPONEMENT.

Hopefully won't have issues too much,as the cable operator guy is Friendly amongst us in our neighbourhood/mohalla.


----------



## dissel (Mar 1, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> In my case,the cable operator through which Alliance will be giving Fiber connection has  confirmed me, that I must be in my house during the installation phase. They will come with the CPE and also a modem that will take the fiber connection. From that modem I could connect to my PC  and/or router by means of RJ-45 cable.
> This whole setup will cost Rs.1500.00 as ascertained by Alliance and Cable Operator both.
> 
> Sadly, tomorrow 1st of March 2020, I expected to have the settings. But layout of Fiber cable besides my House and the connector alley path has not yet been done,SO THE POSTPONEMENT.
> ...



Thanks for the reply, According to our operator the fiber optic cable is hanging in the Air at Lamp Post, He also points out a medium-size blue box to the electric post from which he will pull the connection...I was quite surprised by hearing this when Jio laying fiber at least past 8-9 months by digging every possible place in my locality/town. Let see how they done the Fiber splicing - Hope they implement the 'Fusion Splicing' Method instead of 'Mechanical Splicing' during customer premises.

I have no hope for Jio due to its ridiculous plan...Thanks to 1.67 Lac Core AGR dues of Telecom Industry to Govt....I'm wondering is it Alliance BB try to collect their share of fees this way by knocking the door of the customer.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 1, 2020)

dissel said:


> I have no hope for Jio due to its ridiculous plan...Thanks to 1.67 Lac Core AGR dues of Telecom Industry to Govt....I'm wondering is it Alliance BB try to collect their share of fees this way by knocking the door of the customer.


Jio has negligible AGR dues compared to others as they were a very late entrant & did not pay huge spectrum fee(a point often raised by others). The reason they are not giving truly unlimited plans is because of their business policy,in fact don't expect truly unlimited plans from any big/major ISP having significant number of customers.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 1, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Jio has negligible AGR dues compared to others as they were a very late entrant & did not pay huge spectrum fee(a point often raised by others). The reason they are not giving truly unlimited plans is because of their business policy,in fact don't expect truly unlimited plans from any big/major ISP having significant number of customers.


That is a very true and apt reason from JiO's point of view.
They just want to make money. That is their prime motive for Business,which IS the prime motive for all Business houses.
Alliance a very small fry compared to JiO also makes money from Business. BUT CUSTOMER BASE OF ALLIANCE IS MUCH LESS COMPARED TO JIO, HENCE THE CHARITY OF PROVIDING UNLIMITED FUP. Or on the other way round,Alliance treats each of its customer as its pricey entity and with respect.


----------



## dissel (Mar 1, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I have seen same interface being used by some of local cable broadband providers here & there is no way to get meaningful data from these figures.Just use some free bandwidth monitoring software like networx(you can download the last free old version from Download Networx  - MajorGeeks  use majorgeek links).



Thanks for the links, but If there any procedure to monitor the Data for the individual wireless devices such as Smart Phones + iPads + Fire TV Stick ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 1, 2020)

wrtbrmon on a openwrt router


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 1, 2020)

dissel said:


> Thanks for the links, but If there any procedure to monitor the Data for the individual wireless devices such as Smart Phones + iPads + Fire TV Stick ?


A complex(& most likely costly) procedure(see the above post & if you don't have any idea about what is being said then better drop it as it is not worth the extra hassle).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2020)

ACT is very bad in our native place. My present connection is 50MBPS while I am getting this:*www.speedtest.net/result/9091341303.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 3, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> ACT is very bad in our native place. My present connection is 50MBPS while I am getting this:*www.speedtest.net/result/9091341303.png



Maybe you reached your FUP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Maybe you reached your FUP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No its the beginning of the month man.
Just look at here:*i.imgur.com/JqQi5gC.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2020)

ACT Support came and rectified the error by putting wired connection and this is the speed I am getting now. Lets hope that it stays the same.
*www.speedtest.net/result/9092758780.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 20, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/9310050566.png


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 20, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/9310932019.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 21, 2020)

*Wifi Mode -*

*www.speedtest.net/result/9313357838.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 23, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/9326716762.png

My PREFERRED+ Plan under ALLIANCE Broadband has 115Mbps as bandwidth with UNLIMITED broadband and no FUP.
But look above and see the result!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Very much disappointed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 23, 2020)

I am not wanting a full 115Mbps in the midst of this Corona Breakdown + Lockdown . The line is heavily multiplexed and shared,so I am not selfish enough to consume the full bandwidth.
But as a customer/consumer I could frankly expect a bandwidth of about 60~80Mbps at least.
It's really a shame and disappointment against "Alliance".


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 23, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am not wanting a full 115Mbps in the midst of this Corona Breakdown + Lockdown . The line is heavily multiplexed and shared,so I am not selfish enough to consume the full bandwidth.
> But as a customer/consumer I could frankly expect a bandwidth of about 60~80Mbps at least.
> It's really a shame and disappointment against "Alliance".


As I tell everyone, don't just rely on speedtest results. Try watching some HD videos on youtube & then see what speed you are getting in windows task manager(win 8.1/win 10) or some speed monitoring software.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> As I tell everyone, don't just rely on speedtest results. Try watching some HD videos on youtube & then see what speed you are getting in windows task manager(win 8.1/win 10) or some speed monitoring software.


Buffering does occur in Youtube after smooth running of few minutes. In 1080HD format.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 24, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Buffering does occur in Youtube after smooth running of few minutes. In 1080HD format.


Looks like network load is much more nowadays. Try checking at different times of the day & have you checked the task manager/software to see the connection speed at the time of buffering.


----------



## kaz (Apr 25, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/9337726346.png
Nuron broadband, 100mbps 500GB plan for ₹943


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 2, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/9536685327.png
Before plan :75 MBPS FUP :500GB
Now plan :100MBPS FUP : 1000GB
*i.imgur.com/IDsoBxS.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 2, 2020)

^cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 2, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/9536685327.png
> Before plan :75 MBPS FUP :500GB
> Now plan :100MBPS FUP : 1000GB
> *i.imgur.com/IDsoBxS.png


 I don't know why Bangalore has pretty expensive internet. ACT plan at BLR costs 1049 for 100Mbps with 450GB FUP.

Meanwhile, at my hometown in Andaman, we pay 2.7k for 50GB, this is the best-case scenario speeds at morning:


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 2, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> ^cost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


999₹ after tax & all comes to 1178₹

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 2, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I don't know why Bangalore has pretty expensive internet. ACT plan at BLR costs 1049 for 100Mbps with 450GB FUP.
> 
> Meanwhile, at my hometown in Andaman, we pay 2.7k for 50GB, this is the best-case scenario speeds at morning:
> View attachment 19100



2.7k per month?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 2, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> 2.7k per month?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, not joking. Check plans in BSNL website for Andaman circle if you don't believe.


----------



## samiryadav (Jun 2, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Yes, not joking. Check plans in BSNL website for Andaman circle if you don't believe.
> 
> View attachment 19104


Unfortunately it is one of the drawbacks of living on an island.
The Connectivity sucks.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 2, 2020)

Yes andaman is an island, and connectivity sucks but ffs this is 2020 and Govt should have improved it by now ?

Do we say the same thing, andaman is an island, thats the drawbacks of living in an island in say 20 years more ? in 2040 as well ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 3, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Do we say the same thing, andaman is an island, thats the drawbacks of living in an island in say 20 years more ? in 2040 as well ?


By that time it may not even be a habitable place if climate change situation turn for the worse.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> By that time it may not even be a habitable place if climate change situation turn for the worse.



Yes that sucks absolutely. Andaman is on the top of my list to visit, I was about to, this june but then corona attacked.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 3, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Yes andaman is an island, and connectivity sucks but ffs this is 2020 and Govt should have improved it by now ?
> 
> Do we say the same thing, andaman is an island, thats the drawbacks of living in an island in say 20 years more ? in 2040 as well ?


The work for undersea optical fibre from Chennai is almost done. Due to corona, now its getting delayed. With OFC operational, new plans cost 1k pm for 200GB at 10Mbps, post FUP 512Kbps.


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> The work for undersea optical fibre from Chennai is almost done. Due to corona, now its getting delayed. With OFC operational, new plans cost 1k pm for 200GB at 10Mbps, post FUP 512Kbps.



Hmm .. that's comforting. BTW, don't you have prepaid / postpaid mobile connections like jio, airtel ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 3, 2020)

topgear said:


> Hmm .. that's comforting. BTW, don't you have prepaid / postpaid mobile connections like jio, airtel ?


Jio is setting up stuff, not completed. They will launch when OFC is operational. Airtel even has 4G which works worse than 2G internet speeds of 2013 or so. BSNL's 3G works better than airtel for sure, not sure if Vodafone still exists here.

A year ago or so, I heard total bandwidth for public usage was 2Gbps or so for the whole islands.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 3, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Jio is setting up stuff, not completed. They will launch when OFC is operational. Airtel even has 4G which works worse than 2G internet speeds of 2013 or so. BSNL's 3G works better than airtel for sure, not sure if Vodafone still exists here.
> 
> A year ago or so, I heard total bandwidth for public usage was 2Gbps or so for the whole islands.



Well both Jio and Airtel 4G work pathetic in my home city as well. So you could say im living in a data-scarce island as well


----------



## samiryadav (Jun 3, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Yes andaman is an island, and connectivity sucks but ffs this is 2020 and Govt should have improved it by now ?
> 
> Do we say the same thing, andaman is an island, thats the drawbacks of living in an island in say 20 years more ? in 2040 as well ?



The fact is , there is no undersea cable to Andaman asfaik.
The cost of laying cable is too much considering the revenue being currently generated.
BSNL is not in condition to lay one and private companies will not lay a 2000km + undersea cable if they do not see ROI.
Still,i heard that in JAN 2020 some company from japan was going to lay an undersea cable from Chennai to Andaman under license from govt of INDIA and was supposed to be completed in 2020 .if this happens, soon you will experience increased speeds and reduced tariff soon within next 1-2 years.Also various FTTH providers will pop up there.

I hope this happens , i know the pain of using BSNL 8 mbps connection until few years back that too in lucknow and paying 1200+ for 8GB high speed data.
But now we have many FTTH operators to choose from.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2020)

^^ DOT will lay the cables under BSNL's watch ( CANI Project ).


----------



## samiryadav (Jun 6, 2020)

topgear said:


> ^^ DOT will lay the cables under BSNL's watch ( CANI Project ).


NEC,Japan is laying the cables for BSNL,
And i thought BSNL has no money 

1,224-crore project


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 6, 2020)

samiryadav said:


> And i thought BSNL has no money


It doesn't, this money is coming from govt probably under some infrastructure development scheme.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It doesn't, this money is coming from govt probably under some infrastructure development scheme.


You mean from other future statues?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 6, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You mean from other future statues?


 probably yes.


----------



## kaz (Jun 27, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/9669937015.png
₹4714 for 100Mbps 500GB/month for 6months


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 27, 2020)

pauldmps said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/1187955534.png
> Plan - BSNL 600
> Price - Free (Asked them to disconnect one year ago. They only terminated the billing.)


Lucky you, wish all of us had the same luck.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 17, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/9772411883.png
₹1250 for 1 month @ 100MBPS/1000GB FUP inclusive all taxes


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 14, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/10079485176.png 

₹ 450/month Totally unlimited data, No cap @ 450/month. Local ISP.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 14, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/10080788968.png
Rs.1003(Inclusive G.S.T.)/month. No FUP, totally UNLIMITED. *Alliance Broadband*,Kolkata

Bandwidth : upto 115Mbps per month. Plan: PREFERRED+


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 16, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/10079485176.png
> 
> ₹ 450/month Totally unlimited data, No cap @ 450/month. Local ISP.


Wew (considering the price)


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 16, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/10091191369.png



Spoiler: Plan



vodaphone mobile 4g plan.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/10091621243.png
Does this counts? 



Æsoteric Positron said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/10091191369.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO you are paying too much for too low speed.


----------



## Abhinay Pasupuleti (Sep 16, 2020)

Act Fiber 50 Mbps - 549 / Month


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 16, 2020)

pranaymokida said:


> Act Fiber 50 Mbps - 549 / Month



You are getting ~100mbps by paying for 50mbps  and also what is the data cap?



SaiyanGoku said:


> Does this counts?



Is this Cellular speed? Because that is way too much... 



Æsoteric Positron said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/10091191369.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Expensive asf boi


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Is this Cellular speed? Because that is way too much...


Of course not, its fiber.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 16, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/10092157399.png
₹850 for 1 month @ 60MBPS/600GB FUP inclusive all taxes


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 16, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Of course not, its fiber.



Which fiber?cost and plan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 16, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Which fiber?cost and plan?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is obviously from another universe where India is one of the most developed country in world and visits our universe just to tease us peasants who are on ancient internet infrastructure.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 16, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> He is obviously from another universe where India is one of the most developed country in world and visits our universe just to tease us peasants who are on ancient internet infrastructure.


H probably posted the connection speed of his workplace, all decent IT companies in Bangalore have gbps fiber connection.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 16, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> He is obviously from another universe where India is one of the most developed country in world and visits our universe just to tease us peasants who are on ancient internet infrastructure.



He is obviously from a decent IT company in Bangalore  Hyderabad which have gbps fibre connection.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 16, 2020)

which company? @SaiyanGoku


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Which fiber?cost and plan?


Office internet. Getting paid to use it 


whitestar_999 said:


> H probably posted the connection speed of his workplace, all decent IT companies in Bangalore have gbps fiber connection.


Correct


TheSloth said:


> He is obviously from a decent IT company in Bangalore which have gbps fibre connection.


Hyderabad


pkkumarcool said:


> which company? @SaiyanGoku


Check PM.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 17, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IMO you are paying too much for too low speed.





RumbaMon19 said:


> Expensive asf boi



Well, do I have any other option? At least vodaphone is consistently bad. Others don't even have half the speed. I have jio too, but voda is the only one which works consistently. I was even planning to add a broadband connection (Queries regarding broadband upgrade) but haven't found a good provider/ISP yet.


SaiyanGoku said:


> Office internet. Getting paid to use it


lol, is ur office near ur house?


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 17, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/10098049419.png

50 Mbps plan - 500GB FUP -  ₹826 per month - ACT fiber


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 17, 2020)

khalil1210 said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/10098049419.png
> 
> 50 Mbps plan - 500GB FUP -  ₹826 per month - ACT fiber


ACT really needs to bring their prices down after declaration of price war by jio, followed by airtel's participation.

Currently, have airtel in Bengaluru. Was ₹799+tax earlier (now ₹499+tax) for 40Mbps UL but sadly copper connection.

*www.speedtest.net/result/10099085425.png


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 17, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> ACT really needs to bring their prices down after declaration of price war by jio, followed by airtel's participation.
> 
> Currently, have airtel in Bengaluru. Was ₹799+tax earlier (now ₹499+tax) for 40Mbps UL but sadly copper connection.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/10099085425.png


I hope they bring down prices. 

But they are most likely to increase the plan speed instead. I remember being on 10Mbps plan @ ₹796. They increased the speed 2 or 3 times and now it 50Mbps


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 17, 2020)

I was using Airtel 40Mbps plan of 1.2k, even though their advertised speed is 80Mpbs. But they do not tell customer that it is only for fibre plan, not for the copper connection. They kept on telling me to wait for the Fiber connectivity for more than 2 years. Now I relocated and ditched Airtel. But their customer care service is decent.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 18, 2020)

khalil1210 said:


> I hope they bring down prices.
> 
> But they are most likely to increase the plan speed instead. I remember being on 10Mbps plan @ ₹796. They increased the speed 2 or 3 times and now it 50Mbps


Right now considering their plan speeds in Bangalore, that will be an useless move. I had their 100Mbps 450GB FUP plan for 1.3k because I needed 450GB, not because of 100Mbps. I continuously hit 450GB FUP for 2 months, so moved to airtel UL. 



TheSloth said:


> I was using Airtel 40Mbps plan of 1.2k, even though their advertised speed is 80Mpbs. But they do not tell customer that it is only for fibre plan, not for the copper connection. They kept on telling me to wait for the Fiber connectivity for more than 2 years. Now I relocated and ditched Airtel. But their customer care service is decent.


Airtel's copper connection is the best copper connection I used till date, but sometimes the slow UL speeds annoy me. Pings in-game (R6) are just ~5ms higher than my ACT. They told me that fibre will be here in 2-3 months, I will surely look for other options when my 3 months are over. Excitel might have coverage in my area, heard they are good as well. 

Even if ACT provides something like 50Mbps 1TB FUP for ₹600, I might jump back to it. In the last 30 days, I have used 600-700GB on my airtel BB.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 18, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Right now considering their plan speeds in Bangalore, that will be an useless move. I had their 100Mbps 450GB FUP plan for 1.3k because I needed 450GB, not because of 100Mbps. I continuously hit 450GB FUP for 2 months, so moved to airtel UL.
> 
> 
> Airtel's copper connection is the best copper connection I used till date, but sometimes the slow UL speeds annoy me. Pings in-game (R6) are just ~5ms higher than my ACT. They told me that fibre will be here in 2-3 months, I will surely look for other options when my 3 months are over. Excitel might have coverage in my area, heard they are good as well.
> ...


I agree about the pings. I used to play Rocket League on Airtel and always had decent pings on Asia servers, even got ~150ms for Europe servers, for which ACT had higher pings during that time.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 22, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/10127160767.png

ISP- Airconnect
price - 700
promised speed - 50mbps
cap  - 1000gb

PS.These results are over wifi.


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 26, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Right now considering their plan speeds in Bangalore, that will be an useless move. I had their 100Mbps 450GB FUP plan for 1.3k because I needed 450GB, not because of 100Mbps. I continuously hit 450GB FUP for 2 months, so moved to airtel UL.
> 
> 
> Airtel's copper connection is the best copper connection I used till date, but sometimes the slow UL speeds annoy me. Pings in-game (R6) are just ~5ms higher than my ACT. They told me that fibre will be here in 2-3 months, I will surely look for other options when my 3 months are over. Excitel might have coverage in my area, heard they are good as well.
> ...


Switching from excitel to ACT because excitel giving me stability issue while work or gaming.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 26, 2020)

kapilove77 said:


> Switching from excitel to ACT because excitel giving me stability issue while work or gaming.


City?


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 26, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> City?


Delhi


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Sep 27, 2020)

Railwire OFC, 100Mbps, 1TB


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 28, 2020)

riturajsharma19 said:


> Railwire OFC, 100Mbps, 1TB
> 
> View attachment 19561


Nice ping. Which city? 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Sep 28, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Nice ping. Which city?
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk



Not really a city; Jorhat in Assam. I would have liked a sub 10ms ping though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 30, 2020)

riturajsharma19 said:


> Not really a city; Jorhat in Assam. I would have liked a sub 10ms ping though.


Oh nice. I'm also from guwahati. Good to see high speed internet finally going to other places as well  

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 6, 2020)

Hows this speed??


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 6, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Hows this speed??


Good enough, depends if its stable to get your job done & how much you pay for it.


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 7, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Good enough, depends if its stable to get your job done & how much you pay for it.


Rs 1000.00 per month


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 7, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> Rs 1000.00 per month


If you are in a big city, then you are getting ripped off as jio & airtel provide 30/40Mbps unlimited at 400/500 pm.


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 7, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> If you are in a big city, then you are getting ripped off as jio & airtel provide 30/40Mbps unlimited at 400/500 pm.


i am in (a village called) Roorkee


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 8, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/10217289127.png

^Jio 4G Sim inside JioFi device.


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Oct 18, 2020)

Railwire Broadband, 100Mbps, 1TB


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 6, 2020)

Alliance Broadband,*115Mbps,NO FUP....................
*www.speedtest.net/result/10374163316.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 6, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/10541592925.png

Changed Plan from "PREFERRED" (Bandwidth 140Mbps) to "SMART" (Bandwidth 125Mbps).
Got a bouqouet of Apps: Addatimes,Zee5,Hoichoi,Hungama Music,Hungama Play ,Sony LIV as OTT services.

Changed my Router to *Tp-Link Archer C6* ,bought from Amazon Today.
@whitestar_999  any suggestions?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 6, 2020)

I recently upgraded to Tata Sky Broadband FTTH, gotta love the new fiber speed.

*www.speedtest.net/result/10541733567.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 6, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I recently upgraded to Tata Sky Broadband FTTH, gotta love the new fiber speed.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/10541733567.png


Mine is the ALLIANCE Broadband FTTH.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 6, 2020)

Alliance is not available in my city. But Tata Sky have installed fiber cables in my area recently so I  upgraded to it last month. Used to have Tata Docomo ADSL broadband previously.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 6, 2020)

Tata sky is pretty good


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 6, 2020)

Obviously,Tata Sky is much better than,Tikona,Citi Cable,some local cable providers.
Some users also reported about the service being better than Airtel Fiber Broadband.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Changed my Router to *Tp-Link Archer C6* ,bought from Amazon Today.
> @whitestar_999 any suggestions?


Do speed test before & after making any changes in router settings as some settings might affect speed for such high speed connections. Don't update firmware if everything is working fine.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I recently upgraded to Tata Sky Broadband FTTH, gotta love the new fiber speed.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/10541733567.png


But the question is, how much are you going to utilize this increased speed. For such speed one definitely needs pvt trackers &/or usenet(I have both but connection speed is just 50mbps).


----------



## Desmond (Dec 6, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> But the question is, how much are you going to utilize this increased speed. For such speed one definitely needs pvt trackers &/or usenet(I have both but connection speed is just 50mbps).


I have IPT account and I download stuff from there regularly.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 6, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Do speed test before & after making any changes in router settings as some settings might affect speed for such high speed connections. Don't update firmware if everything is working fine.


Friend,already *updated the Firmware*. As it was showing an update whenever I entered the router settings after logging in.
At first(initially), password for logging in had to be setup by the user. The configuration was really a Breeze!!!!
Any issues for that? I mean the firmware upgrade???


*www.speedtest.net/result/10542312805.png

No WiFi extender used!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is in the MSI 14 Modern laptop,located at 60 ft away from Tp-Link Archer C6 Router,which is situated at upper room mezzanine level,with 3 walls between.

In fact also ordered a Tp-Link  WiFi 750(RE200) Extender from Amazon. Most likely receiving tomorrow.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 7, 2020)

Friend @whitestar_999 ,this is the RESULT when I had configured up and connected Tp-Link Archer C6 WiFi Router through Tp-Link AC750 (RE200) WiFi Extender, with my MSI Laptop.  *CONNECTED THROUGH ONEMESH METHOD.*

*www.speedtest.net/result/10546820954.png

Is that due to connection by OneMesh method, I can't see the Tp-Link RE200 WiFi extender,onto the WiFi Network settings of my Laptop? But I can see that in my mobile phone,through which I had configured.
Please explain Friend.

Please say something.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friend @whitestar_999 ,this is the RESULT when I had configured up and connected Tp-Link Archer C6 WiFi Router through Tp-Link AC750 (RE200) WiFi Extender, with my MSI Laptop.  *CONNECTED THROUGH ONEMESH METHOD.*
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/10546820954.png
> 
> ...


See thsi review of OneMesh:
*dongknows.com/tp-link-onemesh-wi-fi-system-review/
Speed increase is due to extender which boosts the signal, your laptop wifi receiver is probably unable to distinguish between c6 & extender network because of signal strength difference & some signal optimization done by onemesh.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I have IPT account and I download stuff from there regularly.


Any seedbox?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 12, 2020)

SpeedTest presently


----------



## Desmond (Dec 12, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Any seedbox?


No, but I need one. Can you suggest some legit providers?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 9, 2021)

*www.speedtest.net/result/10719768293.png

I don't understand what sh!t is happening?
I had changed the connection to FTTH.
Purchased Tp-Link C6(Router) along with Tp-Link AC750 WiFi Range Extender,spent the money.

Now this is what I get out of 125Mbps???

Friend, @whitestar_999  any idea, as such why this decrease in speed?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 9, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/10719768293.png
> 
> I don't understand what sh!t is happening?
> I had changed the connection to FTTH.
> ...


Likely your ISP isn't giving you the said speed. Are you getting 125Mbps at the source(as in where the wire first comes)?


----------



## dissel (Jan 9, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Purchased Tp-Link C6(Router) along with Tp-Link AC750 WiFi Range Extender,spent the money.



This is quite expected - As I strongly belive

The range extender (Tp-Link AC750) eats up your Router's ( Tp-Link C6) Bandwidth, To solve this particular problem this is why Mesh Router System exists in the market.....They (reputed one) Got 3 channel usually (a) 2.4 GHz Channel (b) 5 GHz Channel (c) Data Backhaul Channel - In this channel Both Routers (or more) talk to each other and passing the required bandwidth etc without resource-hogging for the first two-channel which are user-accessible i,e 2.4 and 5 Ghz....Hense no drop at the signal quality and speed.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 9, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Likely your ISP isn't giving you the said speed. Are you getting 125Mbps at the source(as in where the wire first comes)?


Yeah!!! In case of DIRECT CONNECTION (LAN) speed is nearer to 125Mbps.
But when accessed through Router and WiFi Range Extender,speed drops considerably.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 9, 2021)

dissel said:


> This is quite expected - As I strongly belive
> 
> The range extender (Tp-Link AC750) eats up your Router's ( Tp-Link C6 Bandwidth, To solve this particular problem this is why Mesh Router System exists in the market.....They (reputed one) Got 3 channel usually (a) 2.4 GHz Channel (b) 5 GHz Channel (c) Data Backhaul Channel - In this channel Both Routers or more talk to each other and passing the required bandwidth etc without resource-hogging for the first two-channel which are user-accessible.


The set up is under MESH ROUTER system!!!!


----------



## dissel (Jan 9, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> The set up is under MESH ROUTER system!!!!



So you have mesh router system and then TP Link C6 ??? Why ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 9, 2021)

dissel said:


> So you have mesh router system and then TP Link C6 ??? Why ?


Tp-Link C6 + Tp-Link AC750 together make up the Mesh Router system.
Without, C6 how could there be a MESH *ROUTER* system,bro.?

ALLIANCE FTTH *(LAN)* Modem + Tp-Link C6 + Tp-Link AC750(Together builds up the Mesh Router system).


----------



## dissel (Jan 9, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Tp-Link C6 + Tp-Link AC750 together make up the Mesh Router system.
> Without, C6 how could there be a MESH *ROUTER* system,bro.?
> 
> ALLIANCE FTTH *(LAN)* Modem + Tp-Link C6 + Tp-Link AC750(Together builds up the Mesh Router system).



NO - That is NOT a Mesh, it is far from it, Go through the below link at your convenient time.






More To Watch

*www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Mesh+WiFi


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 9, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friend, @whitestar_999 any idea, as such why this decrease in speed?


You will never get consistent 125mbps on wifi when using typical range extender/fake mesh system.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 10, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> You will never get consistent 125mbps on wifi when using typical range extender/fake mesh system.


But the Tp-Link AC750 was configured through wifi MESH system.
Please care to elaborate upon that,Friend.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 10, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Yeah!!! In case of DIRECT CONNECTION (LAN) speed is nearer to 125Mbps.
> But when accessed through Router and WiFi Range Extender,speed drops considerably.


Then not an ISP issue. Farther you get from main WiFi, speed drops, unless you have those very expensive routers. For my parents home I'm opting for LAN wire from main ISP router for the 2nd router instead of using a WiFi extender for consistency.


----------



## dissel (Jan 10, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> But the Tp-Link AC750 was configured through wifi MESH system.
> Please care to elaborate upon that,Friend.



Please go through the above posted video - A True Mesh Wi-Fi System got a ‘DATA BACKHAUL’ Channel and ‘Inteligent Node Switching’ for user device which is missing from Router + Range Extender system, Wi-Fi Range Extender is nothing but another Wi-Fi Network under your exiting Wi-Fi which actually narrow the path / lane of your original Wi-Fi in your case TP-Link C6.

Now say if you opt for another wi-fi router (Say a second C6) and connected via LAN cable then the Lan cable become the ‘DATA BACKHAUL’ Channel in that case but it is still beat by a True Mesh Wi-Fi System due to Lack of ‘Inteligent Node Switching’ for client device.

Check out this video by Joanna Stern of Wall Street Journal, Very Easy to understand


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 10, 2021)

dissel said:


> Please go through the above posted video - A True Mesh Wi-Fi System got a ‘DATA BACKHAUL’ Channel and ‘Inteligent Node Switching’ for user device which is missing from Router + Range Extender system, Wi-Fi Range Extender is nothing but another Wi-Fi Network under your exiting Wi-Fi which actually narrow the path / lane of your original Wi-Fi in your case TP-Link C6.
> 
> Now say if you opt for another wi-fi router (Say a second C6) and connected via LAN cable then the Lan cable become the ‘DATA BACKHAUL’ Channel in that case but it is still beat by a True Mesh Wi-Fi System due to Lack of ‘Inteligent Node Switching’ for client device.
> 
> Check out this video by Joanna Stern of Wall Street Journal, Very Easy to understand


Thanks for the CONCEPT of Mesh Network.

Just imagine,the new C6 or AC750 router as it says,that it has Mesh(Intelligent) chip inside it...and one could configure accordingly.
I believed this FAKE info from a company such as Tp-Link which is in Network business for many years!!!!


----------



## dissel (Jan 10, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks for the CONCEPT of Mesh Network.
> 
> Just imagine,the new C6 or AC750 router as it says,that it has Mesh(Intelligent) chip inside it...and one could configure accordingly.
> I believed this FAKE info from a company such as Tp-Link which is in Network business for many years!!!!



This is just the business tactics to lure the customer, Though TP-Link advertises as MU-MIMO in their website at C6 product page...not Mesh. because they got their own Mesh Wi-Fi.

Remember three Key points to identify the True Mesh Wi-Fi

(1) One 2.4 GHz Wi-Fi Channel
(2) One 5 GHz Wi-fi Channel
(3) Separate Back Hual Channel to Communicate with each other <---- this channel is not user-accessible....And Don't worry Manufacturer will declare this thing in bold letters.
-------
(4) Please note all Mesh Wi-Fi is not great, Look for the Antena Size + Coverage Area.
(5) A true Mesh Wi-Fi comes with at least two devices in the box, One main router and One Satelite Router
(6) If you need to extend the range further in later days you need to buy the satellite pack of the same product family, Not the main router. Can't mix the different product of the same Manufacturer / Needless to say other Company.
(7) Only one Wi-Fi SSID after you deploy the Network, no matter how many devices you plugged into the wall (it may 3 /4 / 5). If  you see example Main Wi-Fi SSID is 'ABC' -> Then 'ABC_Ext1' -> 'ABC_Ext2' at your Wi-Fi Signal then it is not a true Mesh - Just a basic router and Signal extender combo.

That's all so far I can think of Now.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 10, 2021)

One thing @dissel , the network SSID denotes 2.4/5 Mhz simultaneously. I think both the channels are accessed simultaneously but only one is activated at a time. Isn't it?
Could you throw some light upon the above mentioned feature in C6?


----------



## dissel (Jan 10, 2021)

Not know much about C6,

But in General Theory - There must be two radios 2.4 and 5 which let you create two separate Frequency Network, But the processor inside the router is up to the task to satisfy your total Wi-Fi demands at peak hours? Like Number Of Users, Type of the files they consuming/ Requesting, Device Profile etc.
Think as a Wide and Narrow Road leading towards Bussiness Center @ Peak office hours.

A device near to the Router using 5G frequency, once it far from the router (as the 5G frequency ends there) it automatically switches to 2.4G frequency given you make the same SSID for both networks....Though it depends on Manufacture + Device Profile, Higher End established router, as well as Mesh Wifi System, don't even allow to form two separate frequency SSID - Only one... One can only know once they logged into the router console that which device using which freq at a given point.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 11, 2021)

@kg11sgbg don't just run after the numbers but see what your actual requirements are. Do you even need 125mbps speed on a single device at any time because all streaming services work fine at ~20-30mbps? Such speeds are required if you frequently move large amount of data around, have many HD devices streaming simultaneously or you are a heave usage downloader who aim to download/upload ~1TB every day. Such speeds are meant for multiple devices in a typical scenario.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 11, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> @kg11sgbg don't just run after the numbers but see what your actual requirements are. Do you even need 125mbps speed on a single device at any time because all streaming services work fine at ~20-30mbps? Such speeds are required if you frequently move large amount of data around, have many HD devices streaming simultaneously or you are a heave usage downloader who aim to download/upload ~1TB every day. Such speeds are meant for multiple devices in a typical scenario.


Endorsing your,views,Friend...actually the Network is shared by mostly all of us.My Mother: Streaming of Bengali Channels; My Daughter: for her online school, My Wife: She is a Private Tutor who is teaching students online; and myself ,Downloading Linux Distors,Multimedia,Youtube,etc,etc,....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 12, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Endorsing your,views,Friend...actually the Network is shared by mostly all of us.My Mother: Streaming of Bengali Channels; My Daughter: for her online school, My Wife: She is a Private Tutor who is teaching students online; and myself ,Downloading Linux Distors,Multimedia,Youtube,etc,etc,....


In my opinion it is better to shift all your downloading tasks to desktop connected via lan wire to main router & use remote desktop to control the system from your mobile device/laptop.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 13, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> In my opinion it is better to shift all your downloading tasks to desktop connected via lan wire to main router & use remote desktop to control the system from your mobile device/laptop.


*www.speedtest.net/result/10741913987.png

Friend,my setup as commented before is:  *Alliance BB FTTH ---> Modem(Provided by Alliance)--->Connected to Tp-Link C6 WiFi Router + (One Desktop PC)........> Tp-Link AC750 Router -cum-Range Extender*

Now,suppose I am connecting the internet with any of my Laptops.
The speed drops as depicted above.

The local Cable guy who is providing the connection for Alliance BB says Tp-Link products are bullsh!t,only use D-Link products.
IS THERE ANY LOGIC OR TRUTHFULLNESS of the statements given by the local guy?

Ohh! One thing to mention,the whole setup is configured in "OneMesh" Network( 2.4GHz + 5GHz simultaneously).
@dissel , @omega44-xt  any thing to say about this "OneMesh" Network?

Surprisingly,
When I disabled the "OneMesh" settings and configured the repeater(AC750) to connect to 2.4GHz only(disabling the 5GHz connection) the result comes as this:--->
*www.speedtest.net/result/10743099900.png


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 14, 2021)

I have not worked with multiple routers or mesh system yet, but will work on it after a few months. 

If you are getting good speeds now, good for you. IMO Budget TP-Link products are bad, I had experience with 3 budget routers from them & all of them started giving connection drop issues in 2 years or so. Although mid-range routers like Archer series are considered good. I had DLink modem+routers at parent's home & 2 of them worked well for like 4 years before showing issues. So I personally pay few hundreds more for DLink for budget routers, like those under 1.5k.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 14, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I have not worked with multiple routers or mesh system yet, but will work on it after a few months.
> 
> If you are getting good speeds now, good for you. IMO Budget TP-Link products are bad, I had experience with 3 budget routers from them & all of them started giving connection drop issues in 2 years or so. Although mid-range routers like Archer series are considered good. I had DLink modem+routers at parent's home & 2 of them worked well for like 4 years before showing issues. So I personally pay few hundreds more for DLink for budget routers, like those under 1.5k.


I  am using Archer series.
Main Router Archer C6.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 15, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friend,my setup as commented before is: *Alliance BB FTTH ---> Modem(Provided by Alliance)--->Connected to Tp-Link C6 WiFi Router + (One Desktop PC)........> Tp-Link AC750 Router -cum-Range Extender*
> 
> Now,suppose I am connecting the internet with any of my Laptops.
> The speed drops as depicted above.
> ...


Tplink products are on an average worth their price especially archer C series. I think this "fake onemash" feature is causing the speed drop issue so unless you really need onemash feature I suggest disabling it.


----------



## dissel (Jan 15, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Surprisingly,
> When I disabled the "OneMesh" settings and configured the repeater(AC750) to connect to 2.4GHz only(disabling the 5GHz connection) the result comes as this:--->



If these settings satisfy your peak load demands, then stick to it - 96Mbps of 125 Mbps connection is not bad either. But remember this only to your local operator's Alliance BB Server to the Main Alliance Kolkata BB server which I believe situated at Lansdown / Minto Park Area or towards Lake Garden Area / Jodhpur Park Area. in between

Anyhow if this meets your demand, Then all it is ok...nothing else matters.

Use Google Internet Speed Test Result...Which often ping the Delhi - Mumbai based server.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 15, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Tplink products are on an average worth their price especially archer C series. I think this "fake onemash" feature is causing the speed drop issue so unless you really need onemash feature I suggest disabling it.


Already DISABLED the OneMesh feature.
Now,the speed has enhanced(wifi connection).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 16, 2021)

Latest Speed:-->(OneMesh  Feature Disabled)
*www.speedtest.net/result/10757568846.png

???????????????????????????????????

Why of a sudden ,the Ping has increased to 6ms.Previously it used to be 1ms~2ms.
What about the Upload speed???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nonsense going on..............................


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 16, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Latest Speed:-->(OneMesh  Feature Disabled)
> *www.speedtest.net/result/10757568846.png
> 
> ???????????????????????????????????
> ...


WiFi 2.4GHz causes increase in ping compared to WiFi 5GHz. Also, a few ms is not much IMO. Your WiFi signal strength will also dictate speeds & ping & maybe low upload speed is just an ISP issue. Just test your source as well when you see a drop, also others using the internet will affect speeds.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 17, 2021)

Keeping OneMesh disabled, If I use 2.4GHz + 5GHz simultaneously, will there be any network speed/connection issues?
Or do I  need to use 2.4GHz only and keep the 5GHz channel disabled?
Please throw some light upon this feature,friends.
@whitestar_999  ; @dissel  please share your views.


----------



## dissel (Jan 17, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Keeping OneMesh disabled, If I use 2.4GHz + 5GHz simultaneously, will there be any network speed/connection issues?
> Or do I  need to use 2.4GHz only and keep the 5GHz channel disabled?
> Please throw some light upon this feature,friends.
> @whitestar_999  ; @dissel  please share your views.



If I in your shoe I will observe in which combination Archer C6 can meet my peak demand which includes Data + Coverage, If the router able to deliver in only 2.4 GHz mode then why not?  

- Peek Demands mean here Highest possible data consumption + Highest possible coverage area + Highest number of the device in Wi-Fi mode.
- I will connect those devices (i,e Smart TV's / Andriod TV Box / Raspberry Pi's / Desktop PC) which are always stationary or near situated via the Lan port of the router so the Mobile-only (Wi-Fi Only) or far away device can get the preference of the entire Wi-Fi Spectrum for their disposal.
- I found in my own experience some battery-driven devices when connected to the 5 GHz band use a larger chunk of battery power than 2.4 Ghz when they are on standby - So 2.4 GHz not bad at all. 
- Also marketing name/feature which manufacturer implemented in their product just not always be suitable for my own consumption - Unless it is a true feature.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 17, 2021)

^Above are the speed settings currently,

I have configured the Router and Range Extender with 5GHz channel ONLY.
Is that okay?
I had also configured the Range Extender to have the least wifi range...(Tp-Link Range Extender RE200)---->




^Is that correct for 5GHz channel?


The other configurationsTp-Link Range Extender RE200)--->











The Tp-Link C6 Router------>





@omega44-xt  what about the settings as depicted above?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 17, 2021)

^Want your advise ,Friend @whitestar_999


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 18, 2021)

Try intermediate coverage also. Like @dissel mentioned you need to experiment with settings to see what works best for your usage scenario as that is unique. Also I don't rely on speedtests for such experiments, I would rather test settings with actual download/upload using youtube/microsoft downloads using download manager/well seeded torrents.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 18, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try intermediate coverage also. Like @dissel mentioned you need to experiment with settings to see what works best for your usage scenario as that is unique. Also I don't rely on speedtests for such experiments, I would rather test settings with actual download/upload using youtube/microsoft downloads using download manager/well seeded torrents.


But isn't 5GHz band has characteristics of higher speed with lesser range?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 18, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> But isn't 5GHz band has characteristics of higher speed with lesser range?


Yes but there are many other factors also involved like transmit power of device, optimization of band by device etc.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 19, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes but there are many other factors also involved like transmit power of device, optimization of band by device etc.


As per your advice, changed to Intermediate coverage range.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 19, 2021)

*www.speedtest.net/result/10776120051.png

But @whitestar_999 ,for what reason the upload speed is miniscule?
I was told by Alliance that after the cables are changed to Optical Fiber,there would be minimum issues/disturbances.
But why is this happening?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 20, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> But @whitestar_999 ,for what reason the upload speed is miniscule?
> I was told by Alliance that after the cables are changed to Optical Fiber,there would be minimum issues/disturbances.
> But why is this happening?


Try with wired connection & at a time when others are not using net(say late night or early morning).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2021)

*www.speedtest.net/result/10807303248.png


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 25, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/10807303248.png


ACT is great but very expensive in Bangalore. I own 2x ISPs with unlimited data for cheaper compared to ACT's 150Mbps 1TB FUP plan here.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 25, 2021)

I am getting my isp changed as my current isp is shutting down, and moving from here due to some of the owners' personal problems.

I have got three options in my area, One is *jioFibe*r, Other is *Connect Fibre* and the third one is *Netplus*.

I used DSL from Connect Broadband from 2010 to 2013, Had to leave it because the speed wasnt appropiate, I got the 2MBPS plan and they gave just 1MBPS back then. Now I cant trust them, But reviews say they have improved.

Netplus and jio fiber are new in my locality. Never got any review about netplus, but jiofiber is working O.K. (Due to farmer protest, they keep on cutting internet of jio, So there are a few probs.) As I will be changing on 20th feb, so can wait for conditions to clear.

So, you guys have any idea which one i should prefer? I live in chandigarh, so if you guys know any other good provider, please do tell.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 25, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I am getting my isp changed as my current isp is shutting down, and moving from here due to some of the owners' personal problems.
> 
> I have got three options in my area, One is *jioFibe*r, Other is *Connect Fibre* and the third one is *Netplus*.
> 
> ...


Airtel in general is good. Airtel just doesn't have many areas with fibre connectivity, so restricted to 40Mbps DL & 7Mbps UL, case with my area as well.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 26, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Airtel in general is good. Airtel just doesn't have many areas with fibre connectivity, so restricted to 40Mbps DL & 7Mbps UL, case with my area as well.



there is no coverage of airtel in my area, Also, wherever it is, they are offering DSL instead of fiber.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 26, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> there is no coverage of airtel in my area, Also, wherever it is, they are offering DSL instead of fiber.


Yeah, I know, I have their copper DSL line, so got a 2nd connection because my WFH requires a lot of file uploading. Excitel is my second connection, it has bad pings to Singapore servers for gaming, like 40-50ms on airtel vs 70-90ms. IF that wasn't the case, might have cancelled my airtel connection.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 26, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Yeah, I know, I have their copper DSL line, so got a 2nd connection because my WFH requires a lot of file uploading. Excitel is my second connection, it has bad pings to Singapore servers for gaming, like 40-50ms on airtel vs 70-90ms. IF that wasn't the case, might have cancelled my airtel connection.


Have you tried testing vpn services, windscribe has Indian server as well as Singapore server so I am assuming their peering over a singapore vpn location to an Indian customer should be better than any typical home connection in India.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 26, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Have you tried testing vpn services, windscribe has Indian server as well as Singapore server so I am assuming their peering over a singapore vpn location to an Indian customer should be better than any typical home connection in India.


Yes, I get 40ms ping with Chennai server, but I think there are packet losses with VPN because I have observed rubberbanding with VPN turned on in R6.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 27, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Yes, I get 40ms ping with Chennai server, but I think there are packet losses with VPN because I have observed rubberbanding with VPN turned on in R6.


See this, it seems there are some vpn more suited for gaming.
*www.pcgamer.com/best-vpn-for-pc-gaming/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2021)

*www.speedtest.net/result/10824698950.png

708 monthly (shared with 3 other flatmates), no fup.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 28, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/10824698950.png
> 
> 708 monthly (shared with 3 other flatmates), no fup.


How's Hathway these days? I usually avoid Hathway, you broadband & spectra because of their outages & packet drops which affect gaming. I have experience with spectra & it was surely not for gamers.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 28, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> How's Hathway these days? I usually avoid Hathway, you broadband & spectra because of their outages & packet drops which affect gaming. I have experience with spectra & it was surely not for gamers.


Hathaway gives 20GB Per day limit. After which it goes down to kbps speed.
My wife once bought 6months package where they said its unlimited but told me that they offer 20GB per day which makes it to 600GB limit permonth.
So I avoid Hathaway.
Usually ACT, Excitel, Jio BB, Airtel is considered depending upon their initial cost and plans etc.

As for me ACT & Excitel is regarded good in Hyderabad.
Since Jio BB & Airtel made a pact by lending each other money I think they are trying to monopolize the sector.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 28, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Hathaway gives 20GB Per day limit. After which it goes down to kbps speed.
> My wife once bought 6months package where they said its unlimited but told me that they offer 20GB per day which makes it to 600GB limit permonth.
> So I avoid Hathaway.
> Usually ACT, Excitel, Jio BB, Airtel is considered depending upon their initial cost and plans etc.
> ...


GB/day is an annoying system, even BSNL uses it.
Some people in reddit have raised concerns about jio regarding privacy & protection, so avoiding it. ACT is good but for me its cheaper to have airtel + excitel than an ACT plan which works for me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 708 monthly (shared with 3 other flatmates), no fup.


No major isp in India now has truly unlimited no fup plan, it is just that people(excl someone like me  ) will never get the chance to see this limit. Airtel/Jio have ~3.3TB monthly limit & Excitel has ~5TB monthly limit after which expect connection speed drop/other issues in case of Airtel/Jio & acc suspension in case of excitel/similar isp.
@omega44-xt @bssunilreddy 

My usage btw so far in this month:


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 28, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> How's Hathway these days? I usually avoid Hathway, you broadband & spectra because of their outages & packet drops which affect gaming. I have experience with spectra & it was surely not for gamers.


I play Rocket League and I get <60 ms in Asia servers, ~100 in EU but >300 in ME (which are useless either way).


bssunilreddy said:


> Hathaway gives 20GB Per day limit. After which it goes down to kbps speed.


I can confirm that limit gets crossed almost everyday in my flat without facing any throttling.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I can confirm that limit gets crossed almost everyday in my flat without facing any throttling.


See my above post, I think very less chances of issue as long as you stay under the TB limit.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 30, 2021)

*www.speedtest.net/result/10840918585.png

^In LAN mode but through WiFi Tp-Link C6 Router, NOT DIRECT CONNECTION.

@whitestar_999 , @SaiyanGoku , @omega44-xt  ,just a query.
Why is the upload speed greater,while download speed is lower?
Any issues in neywork?

Now it is an FTTH Fiber Cable connection.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^In LAN mode but through WiFi Tp-Link C6 Router, NOT DIRECT CONNECTION.
> 
> @whitestar_999 , @SaiyanGoku , @omega44-xt ,just a query.
> Why is the upload speed greater,while download speed is lower?
> ...


Isn't C6 your primary router(after isp optical fiber device) in which case this is direct connection? Depending on router & other factors it is possible to have upload speed a bit higher than download speed, not an issue unless difference is significant.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 31, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Isn't C6 your primary router(after isp optical fiber device) in which case this is direct connection? Depending on router & other factors it is possible to have upload speed a bit higher than download speed, not an issue unless difference is significant.


Yeah,that's correct.
ISP-->MODEM(GPON/ONU)-->Tp-Link C6-->PC-Desktop.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 31, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/10840918585.png
> 
> ^In LAN mode but through WiFi Tp-Link C6 Router, NOT DIRECT CONNECTION.
> 
> ...


Ask your ISP. Based on congestion it isn't a big deal (in India) to see lower than advertised DL speeds which is lower than UL speed.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 9, 2021)

BSNL FTTH @ Guwahati

*www.speedtest.net/result/10892182578.png


----------



## ithehappy (May 31, 2021)

And 10 years later, paying less for 20-30 times more speed:

*www.speedtest.net/result/11500078009.png

Plan: 600 (before taxes)
ISP: Hathway

Ditched Alliance last year. ONU turned dead, LCO asked 3k for it. Simply switched to Hathway as they didn't ask for any installation charge. Everything is better compared to Alliance, routing included but the stability especially, is how many miles better I cannot put into words.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 31, 2021)

ithehappy said:


> Ditched Alliance last year. ONU turned dead, LCO asked 3k for it. Simply switched to Hathway as they didn't ask for any installation charge. Everything is better compared to Alliance, routing included but the stability especially, is how many miles better I cannot put into words.


@kg11sgbg area has very good alliance service.


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2021)

ithehappy said:


> And 10 years later, paying less for 20-30 times more speed:
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/11500078009.png
> 
> ...



Got it from local cable guy or you applied through their website ?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2021)

Paying my all-time highest for a BB plan at my hometown, ₹5999+tax per month for BSNL's 80Mbps 40GB/day plan. WFH + reliance on internet made me do this:
*www.speedtest.net/result/11500957896.png


----------



## khalil1210 (May 31, 2021)

^ ₹6000 per month? isn't it too much


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> ^ ₹6000 per month? isn't it too much


Yes. Problem is, after 150GB per month cap at ₹1000 plan, all the plans above it have per day data cap. Like 10GB/day at ₹1800 seems worse than the ₹1000 plan. For me, even a 40Mbps 500-600GB plan would have sufficed, if I get those 500GB together for a month. My parents were using 100GB out of 150GB without me, so that was never going to work. Anyways, its most likely for just another month. 

BSNL is looting people here. Funny thing, I had an unlimited plan in BSNL during 2008-2011 for like ₹800 pm, but at slow 1Mbps or lower speeds.


----------



## TheSloth (May 31, 2021)

Holy smokes! 6000/month! Oh man this is sad!


----------



## khalil1210 (May 31, 2021)

@omega44-xt Which city or town?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 31, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Paying my all-time highest for a BB plan at my hometown, ₹5999+tax per month for BSNL's 80Mbps 40GB/day plan. WFH + reliance on internet made me do this:
> *www.speedtest.net/result/11500957896.png


Normally BSNL FTTH fibernet plan 777 is superb for almost every circle since it's enough to most people. But we need to have the optic Fibre in our area put by the BSNL boys and its good to go rather going with Airtel & Jio who made a pact with each other while Jio bought almost all remaining networks in India almost an year ago. 
So competition is good to the end user normally otherwise it becomes a monopoly where the end user will be made to spend what ever the OEM wants us to pay. 

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 31, 2021)

Anyone here using Airtel DSL connection? Or copper as they call it? What are the maximum speeds and plans for it? My hometown only has Airtel DSL and BSNL DSL. BSNL does not work most of the time. Airtel has good up times but am not sure about  plans. Neither they are available on the net.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 31, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Anyone here using Airtel DSL connection? Or copper as they call it? What are the maximum speeds and plans for it? My hometown only has Airtel DSL and BSNL DSL. BSNL does not work most of the time. Airtel has good up times but am not sure about  plans. Neither they are available on the net.


speed depends upon location distance from their exchange or whatever they call it. at my location, max is 24Mbps. almost no down time. speed most of the time is 24+ up to 27. plans are same as fiber plans. for plans, chek Airtel Broadband change your city name for specific plans.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 31, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> speed depends upon location distance from their exchange or whatever they call it. at my location, max is 24Mbps. almost no down time. speed most of the time is 24+ up to 27. plans are same as fiber plans. for plans, chek Airtel Broadband change your city name for specific plans.



got it. Thanks. so i suppose maximum will be 40Mbps as no way dsl might be able to handle 100mbps due to its limit.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 31, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> got it. Thanks. so i suppose maximum will be 40Mbps as no way dsl might be able to handle 100mbps due to its limit.


glad to help buddy. most welcome. you need to ask airtel people responsible for your area about the speed. i am using a 40Mbps plan but i get only 24. if they have fiber plan in your area, it may go up.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 31, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> glad to help buddy. most welcome. you need to ask airtel people responsible for your area about the speed. i am using a 40Mbps plan but i get only 24. if they have fiber plan in your area, it may go up.



Thats the problem, they do not have fiber here, and offer only DSL. airtel does plan to offer fibre everywhere and remove copper, but the airtel guy here said that would take over a year to happen.
*telecom.economictimes.indiatimes.c...er-only-fiber-broadband-gopal-vittal/80687132


----------



## TheSloth (May 31, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Thats the problem, they do not have fiber here, and offer only DSL. airtel does plan to offer fibre everywhere and remove copper, *but the airtel guy here said that would take over a year to happen*.
> *telecom.economictimes.indiatimes.c...er-only-fiber-broadband-gopal-vittal/80687132


don't bank on the bold part. I was told the same thing and it never happened for 3yrs in Chennai.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 31, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Thats the problem, they do not have fiber here, and offer only DSL. airtel does plan to offer fibre everywhere and remove copper, but the airtel guy here said that would take over a year to happen.
> *telecom.economictimes.indiatimes.c...er-only-fiber-broadband-gopal-vittal/80687132


my present location is the second most posh residential area but i don't think they have updated to fiber here. i got this connection in 2013 end.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Anyone here using Airtel DSL connection? Or copper as they call it? What are the maximum speeds and plans for it? My hometown only has Airtel DSL and BSNL DSL. BSNL does not work most of the time. Airtel has good up times but am not sure about  plans. Neither they are available on the net.


I use airtel's copper connection in Bengaluru. It works great for me there with good pings for gaming as well. I get 40Mbps DL & 7 Mbps UL, good for ₹500.



khalil1210 said:


> @omega44-xt Which city or town?


Andaman


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 1, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I use airtel's copper connection in Bengaluru. It works great for me there with good pings for gaming as well. I get 40Mbps DL & 7 Mbps UL, good for ₹500.
> 
> 
> *Andaman*


Wow! so you are 1 out of 2 the guys who shows up in Steam stats of active gamers from Andaman.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Paying my all-time highest for a BB plan at my hometown, ₹5999+tax per month for BSNL's 80Mbps 40GB/day plan. WFH + reliance on internet made me do this:
> *www.speedtest.net/result/11500957896.png


Thats crazy


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 1, 2021)

*www.speedtest.net/result/11509522773.png


----------



## monkey (Jun 1, 2021)

Jio's 150 Mbps connection at Delhi...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 2, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Wow! so you are 1 out of 2 the guys who shows up in Steam stats of active gamers from Andaman.


A friend of mine plays DOTA2 from here, so that's already 2.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 2, 2021)

Alliance Broadband "SMART" Plan in Fiber
*www.speedtest.net/result/11513177695.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 3, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Alliance Broadband "SMART" Plan in Fiber
> *www.speedtest.net/result/11513177695.png


Cost?

Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 3, 2021)

monkey said:


> Jio's 150 Mbps connection at Delhi...
> View attachment 20308


Cost?

Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## monkey (Jun 3, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Cost?
> 
> Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


₹999+GST


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 3, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Cost?
> 
> Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


As @monkey  commented,it is not correct.
Actual cost Rs.850.00 + 18% GST *per month*.


----------



## monkey (Jun 3, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> As @monkey  commented,it is not correct.
> Actual cost Rs.850.00 + 18% GST *per month*.


Nah..its 999+18% GST = 1179/-. I do the recharge every month. Check Jiofiber's website for Delhi.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 4, 2021)

monkey said:


> Nah..its 999+18% GST = 1179/-. I do the recharge every month. Check Jiofiber's website for Delhi.


Well, well a confusion has arised , I am sorry for it.

The cost which I want to refer to @pkkumarcool ,was about my usage which is ALLIANCE BROADBAND , Kolkata.
I am using that. I thought you referred about ALLIANCE.
Yeah, JiOFiber with OTT and Fixed landline along with Broadband has Rs.999.00 + 18% GST Plan.
I was intending to have that, but presently Alliance suffice all my needs with OTT platform( less than that of JioFiber, but satisfactory) ,except the landline telephone.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 4, 2021)

Nice for around 1k we are getting 150Mbps ul these days


----------



## monkey (Jun 4, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Nice for around 1k we are getting 150Mbps ul these days


Airtel is giving 200Mbps for the same amount...


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 4, 2021)

monkey said:


> Airtel is giving 200Mbps for the same amount...



minus the OTT. also i have heard that uploads are not very high though i have noticed (in VDSL) and heard also that download speeds are slightly higher than the plan.


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2021)

Jio Fiber - Trial period
*i.imgur.com/cGvz9Se.png


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 12, 2021)

nac said:


> Jio Fiber - Trial period
> *i.imgur.com/cGvz9Se.png



100Mbps plan?


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> 100Mbps plan?


It's trial period - 150mbps, I guess all would get the same trial plan irrespective of the option they pick (Option 1 or 2). I will choose a plan after the trial period ends, I am thinking of 30mbps plan.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 12, 2021)

nac said:


> It's trial period - 150mbps, I guess all would get the same trial plan irrespective of the option they pick (Option 1 or 2). I will choose a plan after the trial period ends, I am thinking of 30mbps plan.


in Airtel, i almost always get more than the plan speed but uploads are not very good / much.
i too have decided to get 30Mbps plan when we shift and if it is available there.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 22, 2021)

*www.speedtest.net/result/i/4638049931.png

got airtel xstream today, 799 plan. they provided me a nokia router. Installation was fast.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 23, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/i/4638049931.png
> 
> got airtel xstream today, 799 plan. they provided me a nokia router. Installation was fast.


what was the total cost for it including modem installation and all.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 24, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/i/4638049931.png
> 
> got airtel xstream today, 799 plan. they provided me a nokia router. Installation was fast.



as per my experience, airtel almost always provides more than plan speed.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 24, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> what was the total cost for it including modem installation and all.



Airtel was having a offer in which if I install for 3 months they will wave installation fees. Also got 3 month all channel plans with STB @799/mo.



vidhubhushan said:


> as per my experience, airtel almost always provides more than plan speed.



Yupp, I have 100mpbs plan and I get 110-120


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 24, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Airtel was having a offer in which if I install for 3 months they will wave installation fees. Also got 3 month all channel plans with STB @799/mo.
> 
> 
> 
> Yupp, I have 100mpbs plan and I get 110-120



Live TV channels?
mine is still old vdsl in which uploads are bad.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 24, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> Live TV channels?
> mine is still old vdsl in which uploads are bad



Yes, Airtel xstream STB, live channels +OTT


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 24, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Yes, Airtel xstream STB, live channels +OTT


All in 799*3 thats great.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 24, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Yes, Airtel xstream STB, live channels +OTT


i thought they removed live tv channels from xtream app. can you see it in pc or only in TV?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 24, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> i thought they removed live tv channels from xtream app. can you see it in pc or only in TV?



No it is xstream set top box, for some reason it named it xstream, but it is Android TV box with support for live channels through satellite


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 24, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> All in 799*3 thats great.



Yupp, 2400 for all.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 24, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> No it is xstream set top box, for some reason it named it xstream, but it is Android TV box with support for live channels through satellite


looks like it was not selling much so for this they removed live tv channels from xtream app.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 24, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Yupp, 2400 for all.


but how did they included modem and stb cost in this?? Its hard to believe it.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 24, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> but how did they included modem and stb cost in this?? Its hard to believe it.


an airtel manager once told me that they prefer customers who are going to use it for long time. when someone opts for 3 months in advance, it is expected he will use it for longer period which will cover the cost of these equipment's.


----------



## nac (Jun 24, 2021)

^ I find that as way of marketing and making the customer commit to their service for longer period of time.
When I was enquiring for new fiber connection, I was asked to go for 6 months plan (499/- base plan) to avoid paying installation charges. If I opt for one month, then I have to pay installation charges of 1000/-. When asked about 3 months package instead of 6 months, I was told I have to opt for 799/- plan (799 * 3) to avoid installation charges as there is no offer for 499/- 3 months package. After getting the connection, I can request them to change the plan to 499/- and still avoid paying installation charges. Just to save some money (799*3 = 2397/- instead of 499*6 = 2994).


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 24, 2021)

nac said:


> ^ I find that as way of marketing and making the customer commit to their service for longer period of time.
> When I was enquiring for new fiber connection, I was asked to go for 6 months plan (499/- base plan) to avoid paying installation charges. If I opt for one month, then I have to pay installation charges of 1000/-. When asked about 3 months package instead of 6 months, I was told I have to opt for 799/- plan (799 * 3) to avoid installation charges as there is no offer for 499/- 3 months package. After getting the connection, I can request them to change the plan to 499/- and still avoid paying installation charges. Just to save some money (799*3 = 2397/- instead of 499*6 = 2994).


changing tariff immediately would change it immediately and convert it to 499 plan with amount adjusted accordingly?


----------



## nac (Jun 24, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> changing tariff immediately would change it immediately and convert it to 499 plan with amount adjusted accordingly?


Yeah, I was told the plan will be changed to 499/-.
May not be immediately, let's say after 24 - 48 hrs processing time.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 24, 2021)

nac said:


> Yeah, I was told the plan will be changed to 499/-.
> May not be immediately, let's say after 24 - 48 hrs processing time.


sales people always look for ways to lure customers


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 24, 2021)

^ Actually I am shifting to a new place, I don't have any fiber or STB set up there. 

There are many other providers too but neighbors told me that Airtel is more reliable due to less interruptions. So I contacted them. The sales person told me about this deal so I opted for it. 

The installation was minimal because the society already has fiber lines built in so they didn't have to lay any new cable but rather just extend one.

So I guess it is still better deal for me as I have not much to lose.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 24, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> looks like it was not selling much so for this they removed live tv channels from xtream app.



I guess extreme is already free, i can get the app for free from that recharge. I have 549 plan, and it is available on Airtel thanks


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 24, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I guess extreme is already free, i can get the app for free from that recharge. I have 549 plan, and it is available on Airtel thanks


xtream app is free for many plans but afaik they have removed live tv channels from it which were earlier part of it. a lot of users were crying few days back on twitter regarding this. in fact my sister first told me about the removal as she was watching it on laptop using my bb account. i then saw reply from airtel that they have removed it permanently. she now highjacks my phone everyday to watch jiotv.


----------



## nac (Jun 24, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> sales people always look for ways to lure customers



I googled as well, it matched with the discussions in broadband forum. So it's not a false info.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 24, 2021)

nac said:


> I googled as well, it matched with the discussions in broadband forum. So it's not a false info.


i didn't say that. actually it made me recall many old incidents of sales people so said that.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 24, 2021)

Actually I got this. After that I decided to get Airtel.



https://imgur.com/a/QOVPDeY


They are also doing this because here we have 5 providers and they need to give best in order to be on top.

Sorry for that crippled brochure.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 25, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Actually I got this. After that I decided to get Airtel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you need to recharge the set top box from next month as it says HD tv channel pack 1 month.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 25, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> looks like you need to recharge the set top box from next month as it says HD tv channel pack 1 month.



Nope, in introductory offer, I don t need to do it for 3 months as told by the provider.

Even I was confused but the box shows 3 months pack on recharge page.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 25, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Nope, in introductory offer, I don t need to do it for 3 months as told by the provider.
> 
> Even I was confused but the box shows 3 months pack on recharge page.


ok. this is the additional charge in Airtel which is not there is jio afaik.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 14, 2021)

_I am speed ......_

Apparently, ookla bugged out while speedtesting.

------Edit-----

*www.speedtest.net/result/11725985375.png

Using TP-Link router from the farthest of my house on 5Ghz. The router works great.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 14, 2021)

archer ac1200?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 14, 2021)

vidhubhushan said:


> archer ac1200?



*www.tp-link.com/in/home-networking/wifi-router/archer-c6/v3.20/
Archer C6 AC1200. It is the v3.20 i.e. non qualcomm ver aka mtk ver. aka US ver.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Using TP-Link router from the farthest of my house on 5Ghz. The router works great.


How far the distance & no. of walls in between?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 14, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> How far the distance & no. of walls in between?


The walls decreased to 2 from 3, the distance is approx 15 meteres. I have placed it in centre of house so range is easily in that radius.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 15, 2021)

*www.speedtest.net/result/11732511767.png

Just now.
Wired connection .


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 16, 2021)

^ @whitestar_999  , the above data shows BB connection in Fiber from Alliance.
The Plan which I am currently is "SMART" plan,whose bandwidth is 150Mbps.

Why this difference in speeds?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 16, 2021)

Router performance bottleneck, Speeds "upto" 150mbps, etc etc.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^ @whitestar_999  , the above data shows BB connection in Fiber from Alliance.
> The Plan which I am currently is "SMART" plan,whose bandwidth is 150Mbps.
> 
> Why this difference in speeds?


Never rely on speedtest to accurately measure connection speed. Download some heavily seeded linux iso or some big software setup(at least 3-4gb+) from microsoft site to see the avg speed throughout the duration of download.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 17, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Never rely on speedtest to accurately measure connection speed. Download some heavily seeded linux iso or some big software setup(at least 3-4gb+) from microsoft site to see the avg speed throughout the duration of download.


Okay...shall notice that.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 9, 2021)

*www.speedtest.net/result/11851652488.png

In Opera Browser, applying VPN, under openSUSE Leap-15.3 OS.


@whitestar_999  , is it due to VPN,that the bandwidth is abysmally low?
Because youtube videos at 1080p are stopping...with the circle going on and on...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> @whitestar_999 , is it due to VPN,that the bandwidth is abysmally low?
> Because youtube videos at 1080p are stopping...with the circle going on and on...


Yes, all the data passes through VPN so if VPN is slow then all the traffic will also become slow. That is why free VPN plans always have slower speeds compared to paid vpn plans on an avg(due to some technical issues paid vpn plans may also give slow speed on certain sites/country servers but overall their speed is much better).


----------



## ankushv (Aug 9, 2021)

OT Opera vpn is crap . 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 9, 2021)

using vpn. it can go down to 1kb too. i tried one and it was around 20kbps.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 10, 2021)

Okay, I get you all,Friends...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 21, 2021)

Ultimately, ditched ALLIANCE Broadband and jumped onto the Airtel XStream Broadband Bandwagon(Fibernet).
Plan:  Rs.999/- + 18%GST per month.

SpeedTest Results:--->
*www.speedtest.net/result/11915553857.png

The only con being the Ping which is 7ms.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 22, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> The only con being the Ping which is 7ms.


Don't give too much importance to pings, you will never get single digit ping for any online site/gaming & most of the times you will get 3 digit pings for any international site hosted in US/EU. These single digit pings are practically useless as they happen only because of speedtest server being in the same city.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 22, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Ultimately, ditched ALLIANCE Broadband and jumped onto the Airtel XStream Broadband Bandwagon(Fibernet).
> Plan:  Rs.999/- + 18%GST per month.
> 
> SpeedTest Results:--->
> ...


For ping comparison, I check pings to far away location, like a server in Singapore (as many gaming servers are there) & just check ping in MP games. The single digit pings in speedtest aren't that useful.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 26, 2021)

@whitestar_999 ; @omega44-xt , WHY SUCH DEGRADATION??? BY AIRTEL???
*www.speedtest.net/result/11939899540.png

This is with WIFI connection,that too by using WiFi Extender.

How can I ditch Airtel?Will they refund back my amount?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 26, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> @whitestar_999 ; @omega44-xt , WHY SUCH DEGRADATION??? BY AIRTEL???
> *www.speedtest.net/result/11939899540.png
> 
> This is with* WIFI connection,that too by using WiFi Extender.*
> ...


"* WIFI connection,that too by using WiFi Extender.*"
There's the problem, I guess. Check speed with LAN wire at router where the internet comes to your home. If you get full speed there, airtel is at 0% fault.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 26, 2021)

Already checked speed with LAN wire at router.the message posted by me previously shows that speed is nearer to their promised/committed bandwidth. Problem arises when in wifi.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 26, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Already checked speed with LAN wire at router.the message posted by me previously shows that speed is nearer to their promised/committed bandwidth. Problem arises when in wifi.


So WiFi is the issue, as I said. Considering ~50Mbps, maybe you are running 2.4GHz WiFi & not 5GHz.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 27, 2021)

Again in wifi connection,

*www.speedtest.net/result/11945918977.png


----------



## chetansha (Aug 27, 2021)

Airtel




Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Aug 27, 2021)

going r/frugal , 30 Mbps is satisying for my daily needs (CSGO , Steam Downloads , Netflix Streaming , Online Classes)  . While I conducted this test , my parents were streaming hotstar 4k in living room .


----------



## rockfella (Aug 28, 2021)

I can get more for 100/200 rs more but I am happy with this, even 50 was fine.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 28, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Again in wifi connection,
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/11945918977.png


Why are you so fixated over speedtest results anyway? A friendly advice, Just use the connection as usual & if you face any issue while using then only look for such tests/analysis.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 28, 2021)

Okay shall heed your advice ,Friend.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 28, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why are you so fixated over speedtest results anyway? A friendly advice, Just use the connection as usual & if you face any issue while using then only look for such tests/analysis.


+1 to this

I'm myself using an airtel 40Mbps copper connection (not fibre). My only issue with it is low 7Mbps upload speeds which is annoying when I try to upload files. For gaming, it gives me better latency than Excitel fibre in my area, but excitel was offering like 100Mbps up & down for like ₹50pm more. Opted to stay with airtel for the lower latency. ACT is too expensive. 

I'm not sure why many areas in Bengaluru has just copper for airtel. Many of my friends are using ACT just because airtel doesn't have fibre in their area & they don't trust small ISPs regarding downtime.


----------



## rockfella (Aug 28, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> +1 to this
> 
> I'm myself using an airtel 40Mbps copper connection (not fibre). My only issue with it is low 7Mbps upload speeds which is annoying when I try to upload files. For gaming, it gives me better latency than Excitel fibre in my area, but excitel was offering like 100Mbps up & down for like ₹50pm more. Opted to stay with airtel for the lower latency. ACT is too expensive.
> 
> I'm not sure why many areas in Bengaluru has just copper for airtel. Many of my friends are using ACT just because airtel doesn't have fibre in their area & they don't trust small ISPs regarding downtime.


My small ISP is unbelievably reliable. Maybe FTTH is better than old school BB. But they resolve issues quickly, if there is one.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 29, 2021)

*www.speedtest.net/result/11954468899.png

USING DIRECT LAN LINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Friend, @whitestar_999  ; Please never mind. I am not shouting anymore...just the facts.
YouTube videos are playing choppy??!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friend, @whitestar_999 ; Please never mind. I am not shouting anymore...just the facts.
> YouTube videos are playing choppy??!!


Even 10mbps is enough to play 1080p HD youtube videos smoothly, if they are playing choppy then it is not due to connection speed(assuming you are seeing at least 10mbps connection speed or ~2MB/s in your bandwidth monitoring software/task manager network usage.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 30, 2021)

*www.speedtest.net/result/11955333915.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 31, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Even 10mbps is enough to play 1080p HD youtube videos smoothly, if they are playing choppy then it is not due to connection speed(assuming you are seeing at least 10mbps connection speed or ~2MB/s in your bandwidth monitoring software/task manager network usage.


Why shouldn't I get the NEARER(NOT ABSOLUTE OR DEFINITE) committed/promised speed as per the Plan, for which I had opted?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 31, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Why shouldn't I get the NEARER(NOT ABSOLUTE OR DEFINITE) committed/promised speed as per the Plan, for which I had opted?


we used to get in airtel rather slightly more than the plan but for the last few months, it appears their teams are gone mad, almost none of their systems is working properly, team members lie shamelessly and when confronted with facts, they run away without answering. in my case of bb, 24Mbps is the maximum guaranteed speed  as per feasibility but now i am continuously getting less than that. previously it was always 25-27Mbps.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Aug 31, 2021)

I have a query , dont mind if im posting here , since this is a speed results thread .....

I am on 30Mbps plan right now , I get bad pings at times in CSGO . But sometimes I get around 30 .
Will upgrading my Internet Speed decrease my ping ? ( Not considering the aspect of traffic on my home network )


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 31, 2021)

In my case, after shouting at their CC(Airtel XStream Fiber BB) and demanding a surrender of their network, a guy(Service Personnel) came to our House this evening.

He tweaked, tuned the Router (*ZTE - ZXHN F670L*) and assured me of replacing the router by a new one this coming Thursday.

Surprisingly, the 5GHz channel speed of the router in WIFI IS XCELLENT,REACHING ALMOST 200Mbps(both Download & Upload).

But the speed is less in LAN connection.
Such as of now:--->
*www.speedtest.net/result/11964568744.png


Friend, @whitestar_999  any comment on this?

My Plan of Rs.999/- + 18%GST per month "ENTERTAINMENT" Plan, has bandwidth till 200Mbps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 31, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> In my case, after shouting at their CC(Airtel XStream Fiber BB) and demanding a surrender of their network, a guy(Service Personnel) came to our House this evening.
> 
> He tweaked, tuned the Router (*ZTE - ZXHN F670L*) and assured me of replacing the router by a new one this coming Thursday.
> 
> ...



Is your modem separate or is it modem+router device ? Maybe the cables are bad? Are they CAT 5e or higher?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 1, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Why shouldn't I get the NEARER(NOT ABSOLUTE OR DEFINITE) committed/promised speed as per the Plan, for which I had opted?


You should but this speed is not guaranteed for all sites at all times over any network(wifi or lan) so if you can achieve this speed on any site at any time of the day using wifi or lan then it means connection is working fine as per T&C.



kg11sgbg said:


> Surprisingly, the 5GHz channel speed of the router in WIFI IS XCELLENT,REACHING ALMOST 200Mbps(both Download & Upload).
> 
> But the speed is less in LAN connection.


Either some issue with lan port/device not able to handle lan port traffic load or lan wire.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 1, 2021)

^Today the guy came, and got a good deal of scolding. There was a 3 way communication, amongst the service guy, the franchisee guy(through whom I got the connection) and the CC team. Without any ABUSIVE words I yelled and shouted, saying I WANT EVERYTHING OKAY NOW,AT THIS VERY MOMENT.
Assurance given to change the ZTE Router. I also told that the change MUST BE DONE BY A FULL PACKED SEAL PACKET. That will be done by today evening.

All of them were PLEADING and REQUESTING me not to SURRENDER/DUMP the Airtel XStream Broadband Internet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 1, 2021)

It is nice seeing how airtel cc behaves now. It was 5 years back when they had introduced new unlimited packs. they had been overcharging me, the cc that time was so ignorant the call ended into a fight. Also there was a waiting of 25 minutes.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 1, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> You should but this speed is not guaranteed for all sites at all times over any network(wifi or lan) so if you can achieve this speed on any site at any time of the day using wifi or lan then it means connection is working fine as per T&C.


true. i have seen i am getting plan speed but at the same time at times some site lags specially twitter.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 1, 2021)

I haven't ditched ALLIANCE yet. Today, I renewed the subscription.
And now the satisfied bandwidth in LAN connection:--->

*www.speedtest.net/result/11969058575.png

Here according to PLAN, max speed is 125Mbps.


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> I have a query , dont mind if im posting here , since this is a speed results thread .....
> 
> I am on 30Mbps plan right now , I get bad pings at times in CSGO . But sometimes I get around 30 .
> Will upgrading my Internet Speed decrease my ping ? ( Not considering the aspect of traffic on my home network )



Theoretically it should not make any difference in ping time.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 5, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> I have a query , dont mind if im posting here , since this is a speed results thread .....
> 
> I am on 30Mbps plan right now , I get bad pings at times in CSGO . But sometimes I get around 30 .
> Will upgrading my Internet Speed decrease my ping ? ( Not considering the aspect of traffic on my home network )



Nope. Speed is basically the amount of data transferred per second from server. Ping is the time it takes to transfer from server to pc.

Actually ping tells the real speed in the way that it tells the time taken by x bit to reach. Whereas netspeed tells the amount of x bits that can reach per second.  

A more easier to understand example would be that ping tells the time taken for a truck to reach its destination but net speed tells the amount of goods that truck has brought. 

What we actually refer to netspeed is not at  speed actually, it is just quantity of data . Ping is the real speed.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 5, 2021)

@RumbaMon19  ,what if I want a dashing speed of truck and lots of goods all at same time???


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 5, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> @RumbaMon19  ,what if I want a dashing speed of truck and lots of goods all at same time???



Then u need to have ur house next to the data center, preferably in the data center with a NIC compatible with 100GB+ optical sc/pc or lc/apc cable.

Lightning fast net


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 5, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Then u need to have ur house next to the data center, preferably in the data center with a NIC compatible with 100GB+ optical sc/pc or lc/apc cable.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 5, 2021)

Nice explanation @RumbaMon19


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 16, 2021)

@kg11sgbg which cc no. Do you contact while complaining for fiber? It's been 3 days my net is not working because some bird bit off the line on top and now they always say they are coming in next 2-3 hrs but do not come. That airtel's cc doesn't know anything about it and the number from which the technical team calls me doesn't accept incoming calls.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 16, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> @kg11sgbg which cc no. Do you contact while complaining for fiber? It's been 3 days my net is not working because some bird bit off the line on top and now they always say they are coming in next 2-3 hrs but do not come. That airtel's cc doesn't know anything about it and the number from which the technical team calls me doesn't accept incoming calls.


Are you talking about Airtel  Xstream Fiber or Alliance Fiber BB?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 16, 2021)

For Airtel - 121(Nothing Else)


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 17, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Are you talking about Airtel Xstream Fiber


Xstream fiber, i contact 121 then they ask for language. I choose Hindi, when I get transferred to agent, he does not know Hindi, instead is a Tamil speaker. So maybe it's a bug in there system that on pressing Hindi option, they transfer to Tamil cc. On pressing English option, i do however get English cc. 

The technician Came yesterday, some naughty pigeon had bit off the wire on the top of tower, they had to splice that. Now they had put the joint in a termination box. Let's hope no more bity-bity.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2021)

*www.speedtest.net/result/12301296311.png


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 8, 2021)

200 mbps plan airtel.


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Mar 3, 2022)

I have upgraded to Airtel Xstream Fiber (999 plan/200 Mbps) from Railwire. Happy with the results.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 7, 2022)

Airtel has started providing ipv6 on xstream fiber, saw it while checking my ip.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 22, 2022)

Surprisingly, Speedtest by OOKLA not working for my connection???!!!
I am also on Airtel XStream Fiber Connection.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 23, 2022)

kg11sgbg said:


> Surprisingly, Speedtest by OOKLA not working for my connection???!!!
> I am also on Airtel XStream Fiber Connection.


checked just now. works fine for me.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2022)

*www.speedtest.net/result/a/8329314561.png


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 25, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/a/8329314561.png


How much does this cost in your planet ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 25, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> View attachment 21455


Are these speed or data? If data then very expensive. If speed then very cheap.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2022)

These are 4G Plans, I dont think theres unlimited 4G plan here, so yes they are data plans and the speed is what I showed above in the pic.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 25, 2022)

This is real 4G and looking at speed, which is completely wireless, it is still worth it, considering here maximum speed is 30 Mbps at night


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2022)

But to be fair, based on India's population and data rates, its still insane we have prices that low.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 25, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> But to be fair, based on India's population and data rates, its still insane we have prices that low.



Competition and then arrival of jio in market.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 26, 2022)

Until arrival of Jio, 4G was pretty expensive in India. Jio sold 4G insanely cheap to gain market share and thus forced everyone else to sell cheap as well.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 27, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> But to be fair, based on India's population and data rates, its still insane we have prices that low.


where are you rn?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 27, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> where are you rn?


Just see the speedtest result, city name is mentioned as Tallinn.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2022)

*www.speedtest.net/result/13084114980.png

BSNL Fiber ping to Delhi. Usually get better in games but yeah. Happy with this.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 27, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> where are you rn?


I'm in Tallinn, estonia


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 27, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> I'm in Tallinn, estonia


oh ok well 4g speed is good you cant compare with india(as speed is so much better)
also broadband speed and rates must be cheaper there


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 27, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> oh ok well 4g speed is good you cant compare with india(as speed is so much better)
> also broadband speed and rates must be cheaper there


not really, in my old city in india, (bhubaneswar) I used to pay 950 rupees for 100 mbps/100 mbps connection. Here its 25 euros (around Rs 2000). 

Plus india data rates are too good, and IMO 30 mbps for a mobile data connection is totally fine.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 27, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> not really, in my old city in india, (bhubaneswar) I used to pay 950 rupees for 100 mbps/100 mbps connection. Here its 25 euros (around Rs 2000).


The thing is, many small time ISPs don't give such speeds everywhere especially on cross border traffic via https/torrents/irc/usenet/ftp while major ISPs all have FUP limits.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 29, 2022)

*www.speedtest.net/result/13093605122.png

I had also Disabled the GPON Home Gateway Security Level.
And now the Speed Test Results by "OOKLA" are displayed again.

What is your take @whitestar_999 ? Shall I enable the Firewall Protection (within NOKIA  Router) again?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 29, 2022)

kg11sgbg said:


> What is your take @whitestar_999 ? Shall I enable the Firewall Protection (within NOKIA Router) again?


If you run an updated windows install with latest updated antivirus & windows firewall then it is not really required for a typical user.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 30, 2022)

Receiving this speed on 200 mbps plan.

*www.speedtest.net/result/13097126295.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 30, 2022)

kapilove77 said:


> Receiving this speed on 200 mbps plan.


It is most likely because of server side caching. That is why speed tests are not reliable. Try downloading evaluation/trial version of win 10 enterprise(90 days validity which cannot be extended by any means incl "ahem" means).
*www.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/evaluate-windows-10-enterprise


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 30, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is most likely because of server side caching. That is why speed tests are not reliable. Try downloading evaluation/trial version of win 10 enterprise(90 days validity which cannot be extended by any means incl "ahem" means).
> *www.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/evaluate-windows-10-enterprise


Downloaded batman 15gb file via torrent and it was downloaded in 9 mins. Tested in steam also getting high speed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 30, 2022)

kapilove77 said:


> Downloaded batman 15gb file via torrent and it was downloaded in 9 mins. Tested in steam also getting high speed.


15gb in 9 min is approx (15*1024)/(9*60) = (28.44MB/s)*8 = 227mbps approx connection speed.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 30, 2022)

Like I said, cached results. I have seen people achieving 100mbps on 2mbps bsnl broadband connections back in 2012. Compared to that, achieving 1gbps on a 200mbps connection due to caching is normal.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 30, 2022)

Is this proof enough?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 30, 2022)

Yes that look genuine, my guess is you are getting this speed from any server located within India(Steam uses CDN which has Indian servers & all the speedtest servers by default pick location within same country). Torrent has outside India peers so probably why your avg download speed on that earlier given example was just a bit more than your 200mbps connection speed.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 10, 2022)

*i.imgur.com/JRX5LA7.png


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 8, 2022)

I noticed I am getting a speed of 9-11 Megabytes per second while downloading torrent, which translates to 72-88Megabits per second. But my plan is only of 40Megabits per second. So are torrent speed not tracked by ISPs? Or is it because of many peers? 

Also, this happens only with torrent, other download and speed test run at normal speed.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I noticed I am getting a speed of 9-11 Megabytes per second while downloading torrent, which translates to 72-88Megabits per second. But my plan is only of 40Megabits per second. So are torrent speed not tracked by ISPs? Or is it because of many peers?
> 
> Also, this happens only with torrent, other download and speed test run at normal speed.


Its called a content cache. Basically ISP has a large storage device which caches commonly downloaded items. When you download something, if the hash matches, then it will let you "download" from this content cache instead of the actual source. Ofcourse theres a lot of algorithms and hashing going on in the background but you get the gist.

But it could also be possible some routes like torrents dont have the softcap like you said.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I noticed I am getting a speed of 9-11 Megabytes per second while downloading torrent, which translates to 72-88Megabits per second. But my plan is only of 40Megabits per second. So are torrent speed not tracked by ISPs? Or is it because of many peers?
> 
> Also, this happens only with torrent, other download and speed test run at normal speed.


It may also happen if local peering is enabled which basically means you are downloading from seeders having same ISP as yours within your city/area so no speed cap as this bandwidth is free of cost to your ISP which only pays for bandwidth coming in/going out of its own network.
@Nerevarine


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 9, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Its called a content cache. Basically ISP has a large storage device which caches commonly downloaded items. When you download something, if the hash matches, then it will let you "download" from this content cache instead of the actual source. Ofcourse theres a lot of algorithms and hashing going on in the background but you get the gist.
> 
> But it could also be possible some routes like torrents dont have the softcap like you said.



But do they cache torrents too?? Because the one I was downloading was of an old movie. 

It seems more like torrents do not have softcap.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 9, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> It may also happen if local peering is enabled which basically means you are downloading from seeders having same ISP as yours within your city/area so no speed cap as this bandwidth is free of cost to your ISP which only pays for bandwidth coming in/going out of its own network.
> @Nerevarine



This is highly possible as I am using Airtel fiber. Many people have it here.


----------



## patkim (Jun 9, 2022)

Are you using qBitTorrent app and do you get IPv6 in addition to IPv4?

Airtel has now implemented IPv6 and since the two protocols are not backward compatible, the two coexist as dual stack doubling the bandwidth in certain situations and for apps like qBitTorrent wherever possible.

When I use qBitTorrent, I get 10 - 11 MB/s whereas by plan is just 40Mbps. Disable IPv6 and it falls back to max 6 MB/s. Same is the case with fast.com
This is what my experiments with Airtel show me so far!   Since IPv6 is still experimental in India, ISP’s might come up with a suitable solution in due course.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 9, 2022)

patkim said:


> Are you using qBitTorrent app and do you get IPv6 in addition to IPv4?
> 
> Airtel has now implemented IPv6 and since the two protocols are not backward compatible, the two coexist as dual stack doubling the bandwidth in certain situations and for apps like qBitTorrent wherever possible.
> 
> ...



Yupp, using BitTorrent via docker. 

I saw that ipv6 compatibility. I think ISPs know about this...


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 26, 2022)

*www.speedtest.net/result/13853388385.png

Upgraded my home broadband to Airtel Fiber pings are much stable even on 2 bar wifi plan is 200 mbps hope it works without any problems


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 27, 2022)

Cyberghost said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/13853388385.png
> 
> Upgraded my home broadband to Airtel Fiber pings are much stable even on 2 bar wifi plan is 200 mbps hope it works without any problems


Try with LAN connection and send a pic also


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 27, 2022)

thetechfreak said:


> Try with LAN connection and send a pic also


*www.speedtest.net/result/13859451301.png

Test done at 7.19 pm IST peak time using ethernet


----------



## sumit05 (Oct 27, 2022)

*www.speedtest.net/result/13860028927.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 28, 2022)

Cyberghost said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/13859451301.png
> 
> Test done at 7.19 pm IST peak time using ethernet


much better


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 28, 2022)

Cyberghost said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/13859451301.png
> 
> Test done at 7.19 pm IST peak time using ethernet


why ping is so high It should be <10ms on lan usually


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 28, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> why ping is so high It should be <10ms on lan usually


Tested on a server 2500 km away from my location.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 29, 2022)

Jio 5G speedtest at chandigarh.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> View attachment 22038
> 
> Jio 5G speedtest at chandigarh.


_cries in slow motion_


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 29, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> View attachment 22038
> 
> Jio 5G speedtest at chandigarh.


I get such speeds in airtel 4G in some parts of Bengaluru. My phone doesn't connect to 5G very often, maybe for battery savings or airtel just doesn't have enough coverage yet (i used to get 5G in certain areas, not getting it there anymore).


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 29, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> My phone doesn't connect to 5G very often, maybe for battery savings or airtel just doesn't have enough coverage yet



Maybe some OEM update is on the way. Else maybe Airtel limits connection to 5g initially.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 29, 2022)

My Jio 5g speed.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 29, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Maybe some OEM update is on the way. Else maybe Airtel limits connection to 5g initially.


I first got 5G signal in late Oct or early Nov (A 12), now phone is running android 13, so likely no update pending from Samsung.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 30, 2022)

Jio 5G on Samsung A52S -> 
Indoor - 8.61Mbps
Outdoor - 65.7Mbps, 186Mbps, 683Mbps


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 30, 2022)

Outdoor speed of 5g


----------

